# Der Taiwan Konflikt - nur Säbel rasseln oder spitzt sich die Lage zu?



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

Nabend!


Jetzt ist es bald soweit wie es auch schon vor längerer Zeit befüchtet wurde.
China will Taiwan für sich zurück beanspruchen und eine "Wiedervereinigung".

Zum Hintergrund:


> Die VR China betrachtet die Provinz Taiwan einschließlich der von der Republik China ausgegliederten regierungsunmittelbaren Städte als eine Provinz ihres Staatsgebietes. Die Kontrolle über die Provinz wird jedoch seit 1945 von der Republik China ausgeübt, während Taiwan zu keinem Zeitpunkt unter der Kontrolle der Volksrepublik stand (siehe auch Taiwan-Konflikt). Staaten, die diplomatische Beziehungen mit der VR China unterhalten möchten, müssen die im Ein-China-Prinzip beschriebene Sichtweise, dass die Provinz Taiwan Teil eines untrennbaren China ist, formell anerkennen. Befürworter einer Unabhängigkeit Taiwans bestreiten hingegen die rechtmäßige Zugehörigkeit der Provinz Taiwan sowohl zur Republik als auch zur VR China.


Quelle: Taiwan (Provinz)

Aktuelles Geschehen:



> Mitten in verschärften Spannungen um Taiwan hat Chinas Staats- und Parteichef Xi Jinping zu einer "Wiedervereinigung" aufgerufen. Eine Vereinigung mit "friedlichen Mitteln" diene am besten den Interessen der gesamten chinesischen Nation, sagte der Präsident bei einer Feier in der Großen Halle des Volkes. Anlass war der 110. Jahrestag der Revolution von 1911, auf die sich sowohl China als auch Taiwan berufen. "Die Unabhängigkeit Taiwans ist das größte Hindernis für die Wiedervereinigung des Mutterlandes und eine ernsthafte versteckte Gefahr", sagte Xi.
> 
> Taiwan wies den Aufruf zurück: Taiwan sei ein "souveränes und unabhängiges Land und nicht Teil der Volksrepublik China", sagte der Sprecher von Präsidentin Tsai Ing-wen in Taipeh. Bei der Revolution von 1911 sei eine "demokratische Republik, nicht eine autoritäre Diktatur" gegründet worden. Auf Taiwan sei diese Demokratie "wahrhaftig verwirklicht" worden. Der Sprecher bezog sich auf die damals nach dem Sturz der Qing-Dynastie in Peking gegründete Republik China, wie sich Taiwan auch heute noch offiziell nennt.
> 
> ...


Quelle: China ruft Taiwan zu "Wiedervereinigung" auf

Ich hoffe mal das es zu keinen gewaltsamen Konflikt kommt. Militärische Hilfe aus dem Ausland braucht Taiwan wohl nicht erwarten. Und auch sonst kann das Ausland wenig dagegen tun, wenn China jetzt wirklich "Nägeln mit Köpfe" macht und sich Taiwan einverleiben will. Ähnlich wie in Hong Kong. Wo das Ausland quasi nur zusehen konnte.

Mein Neffe 2. Grades lebt übrigens auf Taiwan und arbeitet (von da) auch. Er hat dort eine Partnerin.
Da mache ich mir schon etwas Sorgen. Aber er wird wohl zeitig wieder nach Deutschland kommen, wenn es schlimmer werden sollte.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das es zu keinen gewaltsamen Konflikt kommt. *Militärische Hilfe aus dem Ausland braucht Taiwan wohl nicht erwarten.*


Denke mal sehr scharf nach, welchen *strategischen Wert *Taiwan für die *westliche * IT Branche und Wirtschaft hat!
Über 90% aller Platinen auf dieser Welt, für Handys, Tablet, Notebook, Desktops und Server kommen von taiwanesischen Firmen mit überwiegenden Produktionsstätten in Taiwan und teilweise China, plus TSMC als Edel Perle der Chipfertigung.
Wenn du glaubst die bekommen keine ausländische Hilfe, gerade von den USA, dann hast du glaube ich einige Zusammenhänge nicht wirklich verstanden.
Taiwan und seine IT Branche sind für den Westen (Wirtschaft) von gleicher strategischer Bedeutung wie in den 1970-2000er das arabische Öl -mindestens so bedeutend.
Ganz abgesehen davon, kann es sich der Westen und dazu gehören in der Ecke auch demokratische Staaten wie Japan und Korea gar nicht leisten, einer Diktatur zu erlauben, eine Demokratie mit *Gewalt *zu vernichten oder zu erobern., die Folgen wären unabsehbar.

Wenn China angreift, stehen wir vor einem weltumspannenden Konflikt, da sollte man sich absolut nichts vormachen, der dann sehr leicht in einen 3. Weltkrieg münden kann.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn China angreift, stehen wir vor einem weltumspannenden Konflikt, da sollte man sich absolut nichts vormachen, der dann sehr leicht in einen 3. Weltkrieg münden kann.


Mir ist die interationale Wichtigkeit von Taiwan bewußt.  Aber gerade weil niemand einen 3. Weltkrieg haben möchte, wird man sich zurückhalten und wenn dann nur versuchen diplomatisch zu intervenieren.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir ist die interationale Wichtigkeit von Taiwan bewußt. Aber gerade weil niemand einen 3. Weltkrieg haben möchte, wird man sich zurückhalten und wenn dann nur versuchen diplomatisch zu intervenieren.


Nein eben nicht, da das zulassen einer gewaltsamen Eroberung, für China Tür und Tor öffnen würde, das nach Gutdünken überall in seiner Nachbarschaft zu machen.
Man hat es im Kalten Krieg den Russen auch nicht durchgehen lassen und *genau* in dieser Situation befindet man sich mit China, das im Moment praktisch die UdSSR oder den Ostblock mit seiner Aggressivität und militärischen Drohungen "ersetzt" hat.
Greift China Taiwan mit Gewalt an, kommt es automatisch zu einem großen oder größeren Krieg, aus einer Vielzahl von Gründen, hauptsächlich aber Prävention und sich auf gar keinen Fall im Bereich der IT von China abhängig zu machen, was die Konsequenz wäre.
Jede Art von "Wiedervereinigung" ist nach dem Hong Kong Debakel auch vomTisch, da China als Vertragspartner nicht mehr ernst genommen wird.

Die Zurückhaltung bestand bis jetzt, Taiwan nicht als souveränen Staat anzuerkennen, als Konzession an China, bei einer gewaltsammen Eroberung, wird eine rote Linie überschritten.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

Tja, Taiwan will sich dagegen wehren. Dann wird es wohl zu einen bewaffneten Konflikt kommen.
Das sind keine guten Zukunftsaussichten.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tja, Taiwan will sich dagegen wehren. Dann wird es wohl zu einen bewaffneten Konflikt kommen.
> Das sind keine guten Zukunftsaussichten.


Wozu Taiwan auch jedes Recht hat und die freihe Welt Ihnen militärisch beizustehen, China ist hier in der Verantwortung, sonst Niemand.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wozu Taiwan auch jedes Recht hat und die freihe Welt Ihnen militärisch beizustehen, China ist hier in der Verantwortung, sonst Niemand.


Dann gibt es nur zwei Optionen: entweder zieht China sein Anliegen zurück oder es eskaliert.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann gibt es nur zwei Optionen: entweder zieht China sein Anliegen zurück oder es eskaliert.


Das ist m.A. nach falsch, denn die BRD hat ihr Anliegen auf Wiedervereinigung auch nie zurückgezogen, genauso wenig wie Süd Korea, man hat es ruhen lassen und weder die BRD noch die Süd-Koraner hatten/haben die absurde Idee oder drohten/drohen ihr Anliegen mit Gewalt durchzusetzen. Genau das gleiche erwarte ich und wohl die Mehrzahl aller normal denkenden Leute von China, andernfalls kommt es zu einer großen oder größeren militärischen Auseinandersetzung. Man kann und darf gewaltsame Hegemonie im 21. Jahrhundert nicht dulden, wohin Apeasement führen kann hat man bei Hitler gesehen.
Die Eskalation geht hier zu 100% alleine von China aus.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

Ich meinte ihr Anliegen das auch notfalls mit Gewalt durchzusetzen. Und überhaupt das jetzt durchzusetzen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2021)

Nun im Gegensatz zu der UdSSR hat China kaum Verbündete, selbst Vietnam (!) arbeitet lieber mit den 
USA zusammen als mit den Chinesen.
Das muss man sich mal vorstellen, das kommunistische Vietnam das einen unglaublich blutigen Krieg gegen die USA gekämpft hat sorgt sich eher vor dem kommunistischen China.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

Ich glaube militärisch braucht China keine Verbündete. Die sind eine Supermacht. Mit A-Waffen.
Und haben sehr viel "Manpower" wortwörtlich gesehen. Wieviele von den 1,4 Milliarden Chinesen sind wohl waffenfähig?
Sonst... Sanktionen usw... aber auch da ist man umgekehrt von China abhängig.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube militärisch braucht China keine Verbündete. Die sind eine Supermacht. Mit A-Waffen.
> Und haben sehr viel "Manpower" wortwörtlich gesehen. Wieviele von den 1,4 Milliarden Chinesen sind wohl waffenfähig?
> Sonst... Sanktionen usw... aber auch da ist man umgekehrt von China abhängig.


Quantität hat nicht immer etwas mit Qualität und dem Cutting Edge zu tun, gerade zu Wasser und in der Luft, haben die Chinesen noch mind. 20 Jahre Rückstand (konventionell).


----------



## RtZk (10. Oktober 2021)

Nie im Leben würden die USA, einen Weltkrieg für Taiwan beginnen (eine Eskalation würde sich nicht vermeiden lassen und selbst wenn würde die Weltwirtschaft danach am Boden liegen).
Bevor die USA überhaupt reagieren könnten wäre die Invasion schon im vollen Gange, die 1 oder 2 Flugzeugträgerkampfgruppen würden da sowieso nichts ändern können.
Taiwan ist zwar wichtig, aber auch wieder nicht so wichtig.

China wird zuschlagen sobald sie militärisch bereit sind, angeblich soll es 2025 soweit sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir ist die interationale Wichtigkeit von Taiwan bewußt.  Aber gerade weil niemand einen 3. Weltkrieg haben möchte, wird man sich zurückhalten und wenn dann nur versuchen diplomatisch zu intervenieren.



Die internationalen diplomatischen Bemühungen nahezu aller Staaten gehen so "weit", dass sie Taiwan nicht einmal mehr offiziell als Staat anerkennen, weil das ja ist verägern könnte. Zum Vergleich: Die Ukraine war ein allgemein anerkannter Staat, dessen territoriale Integrität gegen nukleare Bedrohungen zu verteidigen USA, Großbritannien, Frankreich und China (und Russland) vertraglich zugesichert haben. Als russiche Truppen einmarschiert sind und Putin nach eigenen Aussagen auch  die Atomstreitkräfte aktivieren wollte, kam nicht einmal eine klare diplomatische Ansage von diesen "Schutzmächten". Sanktionen erst Ewigkeiten später, militärische Unterstützung gar nicht und ein eigenes Eingreifen stand nicht einmal zur Debatte. Ähnlich engagiert ist England, wenn es darum geht, die vertraglich mit China ausgehandelte Eigenständigkeit Hongkongs zu schützen.
In Taiwan ist zumindest die Rolle der USA als in der Regel schon anwesende Militärmacht eine leicht andere. Aber wenn China es schafft, ein Szenario herbeizuführen, in denen dem Biden sich durch eine Hintertür aus der Affäre ziehen kann, würde ich da auch nicht mein Leben drauf verwetten. Und Europa bräuchte nach einem gebalten chinesischen Angriff länger, sich zu entscheiden und vor Ort anzukommen, als China für die komplette Eroberung.

Fakt ist nämlich: Niemand außer den Taiwanesen hat bei der Verteidigung Taiwans etwas zu gewinnen. Als intaktes Land ist Taiwan zwar sehr wichtig für unsere Wirtschaft, aber ab Beginn eines Krieges bricht dieser Faktor so oder so weg, EGAL wie der Krieg ausgeht. Genaugenommen ist ein anhaltender Zugang zu Ersatzprodukten aus chinesischen Werken sowie ein schnellstmögliches wieder anfahren der Produktion in Taiwan unter chinesischer Kontrolle für die westliche Wirtschaft mit großem Abstand der erträglichste Ausgang und ein anhaltender Krieg mit Abbruch der Handelsbeziehungen zu China der mit Abstand schlimmstmögliche.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube militärisch braucht China keine Verbündete. Die sind eine Supermacht. Mit A-Waffen.


Das denkst du
China hat außer Pakistan und Nordkorea keine Freunde und auch die Russen wissen, dass sie den Chinesen eigentlich Einhalt gebieten müssen. 

Außer Afrika, Südamerika und der nahe Osten sind Player aus jeder Region der Welt relativ direkt involviert und die meisten halt gegen China.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Quantität hat nicht immer etwas mit Qualität und dem Cutting Edge zu tun, gerade zu Wasser und in der Luft, haben die Chinesen noch mind. 20 Jahre Rückstand (konventionell).


Trotzdem wird sich niemand mit ihnen militärisch anlegen.



RtZk schrieb:


> China wird zuschlagen sobald sie militärisch bereit sind, angeblich soll es 2025 soweit sein.


Ich schätze das es schon deutlich eher soweit ist. Wenn China seinen Plan nicht doch nochmal überdenkt.




> Taiwans Regierung hat die chinesische Forderung nach einer "Wiedervereinigung" zurückgewiesen. Die Inselrepublik werde ihre Verteidigung ausbauen, betonte Tsai Ing-wen.
> 
> Taiwans Regierungschefin Tsai Ing-wen hat chinesische Forderungen nach einer "Wiedervereinigung" von Taiwan und China strikt zurückgewiesen. "Es sollte absolut keinerlei Illusionen geben, dass sich das taiwanische Volk Druck beugen wird", sagte Tsai Ing-wen in einer Rede zum Nationalfeiertag am Sonntag in Taipeh. Die Inselrepublik werde ihre Verteidigung ausbauen, um sicherzustellen, dass niemand Taiwan zwingen könne, den Weg zu nehmen, den Peking zuletzt vorzeichne. Dieser biete "weder ein freies und demokratisches Leben, noch Souveränität" für die 23 Millionen Taiwaner.


Quelle: Präsidentin Tsai Ing-wen will sich Druck aus China nicht beugen


----------



## Don-71 (10. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird sich niemand mit ihnen militärisch anlegen.


Ich bin vom absoluten Gegenteil überzeugt!
Sobald China angreift gibt es Krieg mit den USA!
Insoweit können wir dann nur abwarten wer recht hat, ich hoffe es kommt soweit nicht und die Chinesen überlegen sich nochmal ihre aggressive Politik.


----------



## Gatorlingan (10. Oktober 2021)

Auf jeden Fall gruselig, wenn man das so ein bisschen mitverfolgt, macht man sich schon einige Gedanken. Von mir wohnt auch ein Bekannter in Taiwan. Die Leute dort sind auch sehr angespannt und hoffen auf einen guten Ausgang der ganzen Situation.

Drücken wir mal die Daumen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich schätze das es schon deutlich eher soweit ist. Wenn China seinen Plan nicht doch nochmal überdenkt.



Bereit ist China seit Jahren. Dass sie bis 2025 oder auch 2055) an eine Stelle kommen, an der sie auch aktiv werden, sehe ich aber nicht. Was ich oben im Rahmen von Verteidigung zum Wert eine bekriegten Taiwans für den Rest der Welt geschrieben habe, gilt umgekehrt auch im Rahmen einer Eroberung für China. Enorme Kosten, praktisch keinen Nutzen. Man kann nicht die Herzen von Menschen erobern (jedenfalls nicht mit Militär ), man kann meist nur sehr eingeschränkt High-Tech-Anlagen erobern, Know-How beinahe gar nicht und internationale Beziehungen, Verträge, etc. sowieso nicht. Erobern kann man nur Land im physischen Sinne, aber Formosa als Insel hat nur einen relativ begrenzten Wert, vor allem für China.

Die einzigen Gründe für eine militärische Eroberung wären emotionaler Natur. Aber China ist heute nicht da, wo es ist, weil die chinesische Führung Stolz und Machtgefühle über knallharte materielle Interessen stellen würde. Der Taiwankonflikt ist Propaganda, Ablenkung, Verhandlungsmasse und Anlass für Militärdemonstrationen. Vielleicht etwas, dass man langfristig durch Störmaßnahmen in ein wirtschaftliches Ausbluten umschlagen lässt. Aber nichts um sehenden Auges in einen Krieg zu marschieren.


----------



## hoffgang (10. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bereit ist China seit Jahren.


I challenge that!

China rüstet seit Jahren massiv maritim auf um bereit zu sein, alleine was RoRo Kapazität angeht. Erst dieses Jahr gabs ne Übung bei der auf zivile Fährschiffe zurückgegriffen wurde um eine Landung zu simulieren.
Da gabs auch richtig gute Artikel bei WarOnTheRocks darüber, wie diese zivilen Schiffe im Ernstfall in militärische Einheiten gegliedert werden und wie man die Überlebensfähigkeit dieser Schiffe verbessern könnte / bzw. was man getan hat.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die einzigen Gründe für eine militärische Eroberung wären emotionaler Natur.


Auch das ist nicht richtig, mit der Eroberung Taiwans wäre die Kontrolle über die angrenzenden Seegebiete durch China wesentlich besser umsetzbar. Mit Taiwan hat man mittendrin einen Hafen indem regelmäßig US Kriegsschiffe liegen, einen Start & Logistikplatzb für Kampfflugzeuge und einen Ort der Aufklärung, also ein Gebiet das China nicht kontrolliert, dass aber seinerseits Kontrolle ausübt.
Taiwan steht im direkten Widerspruch zu den Chinesischen Zielen mehr Kontrolle im Pazifik auszuüben und dort die Vorherrschaft der US Navy anzugreifen.

Ich empfehle: https://www.reuters.com/investigates/section/china-army/ vor allem "Ruling the Waves".


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man kann nicht die Herzen von Menschen erobern (jedenfalls nicht mit Militär )


Doch das geht schon, sieht man auch in der Geschichte


----------



## Don-71 (10. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Auch das ist nicht richtig, mit der Eroberung Taiwans wäre die Kontrolle über die angrenzenden Seegebiete durch China wesentlich besser umsetzbar. Mit Taiwan hat man mittendrin einen Hafen indem regelmäßig US Kriegsschiffe liegen, einen Start & Logistikplatzb für Kampfflugzeuge und einen Ort der Aufklärung, also ein Gebiet das China nicht kontrolliert, dass aber seinerseits Kontrolle ausübt.
> Taiwan steht im direkten Widerspruch zu den Chinesischen Zielen mehr Kontrolle im Pazifik auszuüben und dort die Vorherrschaft der US Navy anzugreifen.


Neben den strategisch militärischen Aspekten, die du hier auf den Punkt genau beschreibst, glaube ich persönlich das es die letzten Jahre auch eine immer größere strategisch wirtschaftliche Motivation gibt, gerade seit dem "Silizium Embargo" durch die USA. Es wirft China "massiv" zurück sowohl militärisch als auch wirtschaftlich (z.B. Huawei), auf ihre eigene rückständige "Silizium Produktion" angewiesen zu sein, da würde eine Einverleibung Taiwans massiv Abhilfe schaffen, plus die wirtschaftliche Abhängigkeit des Westens von Taiwan in diesen Sachen, damit könnte man den Westen mehr oder minder kontrollieren, was die Chinesen durchaus im Weltmächte Spiel motivieren könnte.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2021)

Nun wir werden in absehbarer Zeit auch eine High Tech Chipproduktion in Europa haben, also das ist jedenfalls durch Intel geplant.

Jetzt kann man sagen, dass Intel nicht TSMC ist, aber das ist eine Momentaufnahme und auch jetzt kann Intel mithalten.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jetzt kann man sagen, dass Intel nicht TSMC ist, aber das ist eine Momentaufnahme und auch jetzt kann Intel mithalten.


Man bräuchte neben Intel, TSMC und Samsung noch einen anderen großen Chiphersteller.
Aber das geht wohl nicht so einfach, weil man viele Jahre Entwicklung und viel Geld dafür benötigt.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun wir werden in absehbarer Zeit auch eine High Tech Chipproduktion in Europa haben, also das ist jedenfalls durch Intel geplant.
> 
> Jetzt kann man sagen, dass Intel nicht TSMC ist, aber das ist eine Momentaufnahme und auch jetzt kann Intel mithalten.


Ja Sparanus, aber es geht hier nicht nur um die Chip Produktion, sondern auch um das Kow How und die Abhängigkeit der westlichen Wirtschaft von Taiwan, ist vielmehr durch die Platinen gegeben als von der reinen Chip Produktion.
Darüber hinaus dürfte des ausgesprochene Chip Embargo ganz gehörog am Selbstverständnis der Chinesen knabbern und im Moment haben sie dadurch erhebliche wirtschaftliche/wettbewerbs Nachteile für ihre Firmen auf dem Weltmarkt.
Das Beispiel Huawei ist das offensichtlichste, da dürften aber noch viele andere chinesische Firmen betroffen sein, die "plötzlich" ernsthafte Wettbewerbsnachteile haben, weil die chinesische Chipproduktion eben 3 Generationen zurückhängt und das kann man nicht eben mal aufholen, dafür ist sehr sehr viel Geld in Form von Investitionen nötig, plus jede Menge Know How und ein langer Atem.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja Sparanus, aber es geht hier nicht nur um die Chip Produktion, sondern auch um das Kow How und die Abhängigkeit der westlichen Wirtschaft von Taiwan, ist vielmehr durch die Platinen gegeben als von der reinen Chip Produktion.


Don ich erwarte von jemandem der nicht in der Elektrotechnik ist nicht, dass er das weiß, aber die Abhängigkeit ist in die andere Richtung größer. Die brauchen uns mehr als wir die. 

Die Maschinen für die Chipfertigung kommen von ASML (Niederlande), Trumpf und Zeiss (Deutschland). 
Der Marktführer für das Rohmaterial ist Wacker Chemie (Deutschland). 
Und grade ASML und seine beiden Partner haben absolut null Konkurrenz. 
TSMC hingegen ist in seinem Bereich zwar Marktführer, aber so ewig weit liegen Samsung und Intel nicht dahinter 

Wenn TSMC ausfällt kannst du zwar mit einem 3 stelligen Milliardenbetrag und 3 bis 5 Jahren Chipkrise rechnen (was unglaublich teuer wird für den Rest der Wirtschaft), aber weg vom Fenster ist der Westen nicht. 
Gleichzeitig bekommt China ja keine neuen Maschinen mehr für die Fertigung.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn TSMC ausfällt kannst du zwar mit einem 3 stelligen Milliardenbetrag und 3 bis 5 Jahren Chipkrise rechnen (was unglaublich teuer wird für den Rest der Wirtschaft), aber weg vom Fenster ist der Westen nicht.
> Gleichzeitig bekommt China ja keine neuen Maschinen mehr für die Fertigung.


Wieviel % Marktanteil hat eigentlich TSMC genau?

*Edit: *Selber gegoogelt



> Analysten warnen vor einer weltweiten Abhängigkeit vom taiwanischen Chipfertiger TSMC. Laut einer Untersuchung von Capital Economics stammen inzwischen rund 92 Prozent der fortschrittlichsten Chips weltweit aus der Produktion von Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing (TSMC). Der Rest wird demnach von Samsung hergestellt.
> 
> Wie das Wall Street Journal berichtet, ist TSMC auch für den größten Teil der Prozessoren verantwortlich, die die derzeit rund 1,4 Milliarden Smartphones weltweit antreiben. Bei weniger fortschrittlichen Mikrocontrollern, die unter anderem für Fahrzeuge eingesetzt werden, liege TSMCs Marktanteil bei rund 60 Prozent.


Quelle: Analysten: TSMC wird zum Monopolisten für fortschrittliche Chips


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> I challenge that!



Accepted!


> China rüstet seit Jahren massiv maritim auf um bereit zu sein, alleine was RoRo Kapazität angeht. Erst dieses Jahr gabs ne Übung bei der auf zivile Fährschiffe zurückgegriffen wurde um eine Landung zu simulieren.
> Da gabs auch richtig gute Artikel bei WarOnTheRocks darüber, wie diese zivilen Schiffe im Ernstfall in militärische Einheiten gegliedert werden und wie man die Überlebensfähigkeit dieser Schiffe verbessern könnte / bzw. was man getan hat.
> 
> 
> ...




Also abgesehen davon, dass mein "seit Jahren" dort durch eine nähere Auflistung der Aufrüstung bis vor die Jahrtausendwende detailierter aufgeschlüsselt wird, sehe ich keinen Widerspruch zu meiner Aussage. China hat schlichtweg durch die Nähe zum Festland die volle militärische Kontrolle über die Seegebiete bis Taiwan und (nicht Teil von "Ruling the Waves") dürfte sich auch nicht übermäßig verrenken müssen, um die Lufthohheit in der ganzen Gegend zu übernehmen. Weiter aufrüsten tun sie dagegen, um ihren Machtanspruch, insbesondere gegenüber die USA, auch im gesamten Pazifik (und Indik) durchsetzen zu können. Dazu sind sie bislang nicht in der Lage, weil ihre zwar zahlreichen und einigermaßen starken Seeeinheiten größtenteils dazu ausgelegt sind, in Reichweite von Landunterstützung zu operieren. China kann keine eigenständigen Trägerkampftruppen vor den Irak verlegen, um da einen Krieg anzuzetteln - aber das müssen sie gegen Taiwan halt auch gar nicht. Da ist nicht einmal der Mangel an großen Landungschiffen ein Problem, denn für die übersichtliche Entferunung reicht nahezu alles was schimmt, solange man einen lückenlosen Luftschirm aufrecht erhalten kann. Und das könnte China gegenüber den taiwanesischen Streitkräften und gegenüber dem, was die USA routinemäßig als zusätzlichen Schutz abstellen.

Kritisch könnte es werden, wenn die USA ihre gesamten Überseeeinheiten auf Taiwan konzentrieren. Dann würde es knapp werden bzw. sehr stark von den U-Booten einschätzen, deren Wirkung gegen moderne Trägerkampfgruppen nach eine Dreivierteljahrhundert ohne derartige echte Konflikte schwer einzuschätzen ist. Aber so ein Aufgebot gehört auch nicht zur geopolitischen Strategie der USA und aktuell ist die dortige Regierung auch nicht sehr explorativ. Von daher bleibe ich dabei: Wenn China Taiwan erobern wollte, wäre es längst dazu in der Lage. Es wäre kein Zuckerschlecken, sondern auch militärisch kostspielig, aber eine Niederlage ist nicht zu erwarten.

Aber ich sehe, wie gesagt, auch keinen Nutzen darin und das schließt deine strategisch-informationstechnischen Überlegungen mit ein. China kontrolliert bereits recht effektiv die Gewässer bis kurz vor die taiwanesische Küste, das spiegelt auch deine Quelle wieder. Wenn sie in den Gewässern dahinter agieren wollen, können sie einfach dran vorbei fahren. Da die Entfernung bis zum nächsten interessanten Gebiet groß ist, wäre das kein Umweg. Aus dem gleichen Grund ist Taiwan aus chinesischer Sicht auch selbst kein interessanter Stützpunkt - außer China ist nichts in der Nähe.

Bleibt noch die Gegenrichtung: Taiwan dient potentiellen Feinen als Basis. Stimmt soweit. Aber die USA haben auch Beziehungen zu Japan, den Phillipinen und vor allem Südkorea. Die Meeresgebiet bekommt man da ebenfalls sehr gut überwacht. Die chinesische Küste zumindest in der nördlichen Hälfte gut und im südlichsten Viertel genauso mieß oder sogar einen Tick besser. (Die Entfernung von den Phillipinen ist ähnlich wie von Taiwan, aber man muss nicht auffällig parallel der Küsten anreisen). Bleibt der Südosten Chinas, der aber afaik strategisch und wirtschaftlich zu den absolut uninteressantesten Landesteilen gehört, sobald es um irgend etwas anderes als die Verteidigung Taiwans geht. Zu alldem kommt noch hinzu, dass die Größe des Gebietes das Potential von luft- oder seegestützter Fernaufklärung ohnehin einschränkt, ganz besonders wenn diese vom sorgfältig überwachten Taiwan ausgeht, was Satelliten und Informanten eine entsprechend große Rolle zukommen lassen dürfte. Im Moment sehe ich daher auch für die Gegenseite nur einen symbolische und, da im Moment intakt, wirtschaftliche Bedeutung. Aber militärisch dürfte es verzichtbar sein, solange man keinen plötzlichen Angriffskrieg durchziehen will. Und, damit schließt sich der Bogen: "Plötzlich" meint wirklich verdammt plötzlich. In der Größenordnung von "über den Pazifik verlegen, nachtanken, maximal 4 Stunden schlafen, angreifen." Denn ansonsten gilt wieder die Reichweite chinesischer Mittelstreckenraketen, die den Wert von Militäreinrichtungen auf Taiwan binnen weniger Stunden auf Null reduzieren würden, wenn es zum Krieg käme.

Von daher halte ich meine Aussage aufrecht: Würde Taiwan von heute auf morgen einfach ersatzlos verschwinden oder durch "Taiwan nach einem Krieg" ersetzt werden, niemand hätte dadurch einen Vorteil, ungeachtet des Siegers. Aber u.a. China hätte die Möglichkeit, jederzeit diesen Zustand herbeizuführen, wenn sie das für "keinen Vorteil" wollten. Aber so blöd sind sie nicht, der Dauerzankapfel ist nur ein Ablenkungsmanöver.


----------



## compisucher (12. Oktober 2021)

Denke, es ist eher eine politische Zielsetzung des kommunistischen  Festlandchinas, quasi den letzten Widerstand der National oder Republikanischen Chinesen auszumerzen und den Sieg der Revolution zu vervollständigen.
Die Problematik ist für Festlandchina, dass es eine  Staatsräson ist, dass es nur ein China geben darf und sie aus der eigenen Propagandafalle kaum herauskommen können, ohne ihr Gesicht zu verlieren.
Letzteres ist in China obersuperkritisch.

Ich stimme zu, dass es augenscheinlich kaum geostrategische Vorteile für Festlandchina gäbe, wenn den Taiwan wieder zum Rest von China gehören würde.

Allerdings erachte ich die militärische Eroberung von Taiwan durch die VR China für kein Zuckerschlecken.

Ein Schulfreund ist leitender Inbetriebnahmeingenieur für Kraftwerke und hat Anfang der 2000der ca. 4 Jahre im Lande verbracht. Ohne größer aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern zu wollen, berichtete er von umfangreichsten Bunkeranlagen unter den Industriekomplexen und hochmilitarisierten Anlagen. 
Kurzum, nahezu die ganze Insel ist ein gigantischer Festungskomplex.

Die Luftstreitkräfte Taiwans umfassen ca. 300-350  Maschinen, davon ca. 100 reine Abfangjäger, der Rest guter Eigenbau und F-16. Einzige schwächelnde Komponente ist die F5 (glaube 30 oder 40  Maschinen).
Die VR China hat bis auf ca. 400 Maschinen vom Typ SU-27/30 (oder den chin. Nachbauten J-11, J15 und J-16) nur ältere und somit deutlich unterlegene Flugzeugtypen im Einsatz, die von der Rep. China eingesetzten F-16 und Mirage 2000 sind in der Abfangrolle allen VRC Maschinen überlegen. 
Die Statistik aus Nahost spricht mit ca. 1.850 zu 125 abgeschossenen Maschinen gegen eine reelle Chance, dass die Festlandchinesen Lufthoheit erringen könnten.

Achillesferse ist die nahezu 100% Abhängigkeit Taiwans von Rohstoffimporten.
Ein mögliche militärischer Konflikt wir sich somit primär um die Kontrolle der Seezuwegung zu Taiwan abspielen.

Für mein Dafürhalten wird die USA in einem solchen Konflikt die Trägergruppen weit vor Taiwan kreuzen lassen.
Auf Grund der Schlagkraft könnten hier schon drei Trägergruppen = ca. 250 - 300 Flugzeuge ausreichend sein.

Da solche Trägergruppen in der Theorie eigentlich nur durch Nuklearwaffen ausgeschaltet werden können, ist die reale Gefahr eines Kernwaffeneinsatzes gegeben.


----------



## hoffgang (12. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also abgesehen davon, dass mein "seit Jahren" dort durch eine nähere Auflistung der Aufrüstung bis vor die Jahrtausendwende detailierter aufgeschlüsselt wird, sehe ich keinen Widerspruch zu meiner Aussage.


Ähm doch, du sagtest, China sei seit Jahren bereit, das ist einfach nicht korrekt.
China baut seit Jahren genau jene Fähigkeiten aus, die Notwendig sind um maritime Landungsoperationen durchzuführen. Das entspricht nicht "seit Jahren bereit sein".

Siehe z.b. hier: https://www.nationaldefensemagazine...25/china-building-formidable-amphibious-fleet
IS BUILDING. Nicht "Has already built".

Und hier ist der genannte War on the Rocks Artikel: https://warontherocks.com/2021/08/m...lian-shipping-could-enable-a-taiwan-invasion/

China rüstet im maritimen Bereich massiv aus. Neue Schiffe, neue Landungsboote, neue C2 Schiffe, Ausbau der Marineinfanterie. Du magst das für Semantik halten, aber China war vor 5 Jahren nicht bereit, Taiwan mit einer Invasion zu drohen, jedenfalls nicht mit einer vernünftigen. Dieses Bild ändert sich mit jedem neuen Schiff dass vom Stapel gelassen wird.

Taiwans Verteidigungsminister spricht davon, dass China 2025 soweit sein wird.








						China could be ready to mount a 'full-scale' invasion of Taiwan by 2025, island's defense minister says | CNN
					

China could be capable of mounting a "full-scale" invasion of Taiwan by 2025, the island's defense minister said Wednesday -- days after record numbers of Chinese warplanes flew into Taiwan's air defense zone.




					edition.cnn.com
				






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe, wie gesagt, auch keinen Nutzen darin und das schließt deine strategisch-informationstechnischen Überlegungen mit ein.


Tja, das sehen einige, darunter die USA ein wenig anders 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn sie in den Gewässern dahinter agieren wollen, können sie einfach dran vorbei fahren.


Ok, ab hier hör ich auf diese Unterhaltung ernst zu nehmen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aus dem gleichen Grund ist Taiwan aus chinesischer Sicht auch selbst kein interessanter Stützpunkt - außer China ist nichts in der Nähe.


Lies The Tragedy of Great Power Politics, v.a. was Mearsheimer zu Offshore Balancing schreibt, vllt wir dann klar, warum aus Chinesischer Sicht Taiwan weg muss. Was du einfach nicht verstehst / akzeptieren willst, eine militärische Präsenz auf Taiwan, die nicht von China kontrolliert wird, schränkt die Handlungsfreiheit Chinas vor seiner eigenen Haustür ein.

Deshalb will China Taiwan. Deshalb wollen die USA, das China Taiwan nicht bekommt. Ganz einfach.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von daher halte ich meine Aussage aufrecht: Würde Taiwan von heute auf morgen einfach ersatzlos verschwinden oder durch "Taiwan nach einem Krieg" ersetzt werden, niemand hätte dadurch einen Vorteil, ungeachtet des Siegers.


Und diese These ist leider grundlegend falsch. Würde Taiwan Morgen verschwinden wären die Optionen der China Gegner in dieser Gegend Macht zu projizieren massiv eingeschränkt.



compisucher schrieb:


> Für mein Dafürhalten wird die USA in einem solchen Konflikt die Trägergruppen weit vor Taiwan kreuzen lassen.
> Auf Grund der Schlagkraft könnten hier schon drei Trägergruppen = ca. 250 - 300 Flugzeuge ausreichend sein.
> Da solche Trägergruppen in der Theorie eigentlich nur durch Nuklearwaffen ausgeschaltet werden können, ist die reale Gefahr eines Kernwaffeneinsatzes gegeben.



Ja und Nein.
Verlegt man Trägerkampfgruppen in diese Region, dann fehlen die einerseits an anderer Stelle und 
1.) Soooviele davon haben die USA auch nicht und
2.) haben Afghanistan & Irak die ganz schön runtergerockt

Dazu kommt dass China moderne Diesel Uboote im Portfolio hat und die eine echte Gefahr für Träger darstellen. 
https://www.wearethemighty.com/migh...surfaced-in-the-middle-of-a-us-carrier-group/ 
Das war 2006 und man kann argumentieren, dass die Amis mittlerweile einiges verbessert haben. Aber die Gefahr von solchen Ubooten ist immens und schränkt auch die Bewegungsfreiheit der US Schiffe deutlich ein.

Was ja auch mit ein Grund ist, warum man Taiwan halten will. Inseln werden z.b. nicht von Ubooten versenkt.


----------



## compisucher (12. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja und Nein.
> Verlegt man Trägerkampfgruppen in diese Region, dann fehlen die einerseits an anderer Stelle und
> 1.) Soooviele davon haben die USA auch nicht und
> 2.) haben Afghanistan & Irak die ganz schön runtergerockt


Das stimmt. 
Sind m. W.  derzeit 10x Nimitz und 1x GeraldFord Klasse vorhanden, wobei ständig bzw. rotierend 4-6 in der Wartung sind.
Wen es interessiert, wo die aktuell sind:








						US Aircraft Carriers Location Tracker
					

How to track and locate US Aircraft Carriers? Review photos and curent location live maps thereof. How many classes of Aircraft Carriers there are?




					www.marinevesseltraffic.com
				






hoffgang schrieb:


> Dazu kommt dass China moderne Diesel Uboote im Portfolio hat und die eine echte Gefahr für Träger darstellen.
> https://www.wearethemighty.com/migh...surfaced-in-the-middle-of-a-us-carrier-group/
> Das war 2006 und man kann argumentieren, dass die Amis mittlerweile einiges verbessert haben. Aber die Gefahr von solchen Ubooten ist immens und schränkt auch die Bewegungsfreiheit der US Schiffe deutlich ein.
> 
> Was ja auch mit ein Grund ist, warum man Taiwan halten will. Inseln werden z.b. nicht von Ubooten versenkt.


Ja, auch mit ein Grund, warum im Trägerverband immer 1-2 U-Jagd-Uboote der Amis mit dabei sind.


----------



## hoffgang (12. Oktober 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, auch mit ein Grund, warum im Trägerverband immer 1-2 U-Jagd-Uboote der Amis mit dabei sind.


Ja, das kommt noch aus der guten Alten Zeit als man damit russische Atomuboote gejagt hat die hinter den Trägern her waren. Auch damals schon waren schnorchelnde Dieselboote, v.a. in flachen Gewässern oder entlang von Küsten ein massives Problem weil diese sehr schwer zu orten sind. Da sich die Dieselboottechnik ebenfalls massiv verbessert hat sind moderne Dieselboote eine echte Gefahr, die 1-2 Jagdboote (die nicht nur diese Rolle haben, sondern auch Aufklärung, Anlandung von Spezialkräften etc.) sind so das bare minimum und nicht der Vollkasko Schutz 

Das wird auch immer wieder bei Manövern deutlich, z.b. durch deutsche oder französische Boote.


----------



## compisucher (12. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> ...die 1-2 Jagdboote (die nicht nur diese Rolle haben, sondern auch Aufklärung, Anlandung von Spezialkräften etc.) sind so das bare minimum und nicht der Vollkasko Schutz


von der Virginia-Klasse haben die Amis ja auch keine 20 Stück und im Endeffekt mutmaßlich kaum mehr als 10 Stück im operativen Einsatz.
Die VRC Song Klasse geht in die Richtung der leisen Dieselelektrischen, sind aber technologisch doch noch einiges hinter den lärmarmen U-Booten aus D. oder sonst woher hintendran - zum Glück.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Denke, es ist eher eine politische Zielsetzung des kommunistischen  Festlandchinas, quasi den letzten Widerstand der National oder Republikanischen Chinesen auszumerzen und den Sieg der Revolution zu vervollständigen.



Genau das sind die emotionalen Gründe, die ich meine. Aber bei anderen ideologischen Aspekten hat die chinesische Führung in den letzten Jahrzehnten, eigentlich fast seit Mao, praktisch immer rationalen-materialistischen Aspekten den Vorrang gegeben. Man gucke sich nur die blühenden kapitalistischen Verhältnisse im "kommunistischen" Reich der Mitte an, gegen die immer erst dann aus "ideologischen Gründen" vorgegangen wird, wenn die Kontrolle insbesondere über Wirtschaftspersonen oder die Volksmeinung zu entgleiten droht. Ähnlich scheint mir auch der Taiwankonflikt veranlagt: Säbelrasseln, dass fester Bestandteil der politischen Tradition ist, aber längst keinen Selbstzweck mehr darstellt, sondern ausgegraben wird, wenn ganz andere Ziele zu erreichen sind.



> Die Problematik ist für Festlandchina, dass es eine  Staatsräson ist, dass es nur ein China geben darf und sie aus der eigenen Propagandafalle kaum herauskommen können, ohne ihr Gesicht zu verlieren.
> Letzteres ist in China obersuperkritisch.



Das definitiv. Aber bislang hat man einen auffällig großen Bogen darum gemacht, irgendwelche Daten, Bedingungen oder Korridore zu spezifizieren, die einem zum Handeln zwingen könnten. Und man pflegt im Gegenteil das Bild des "einen Volkes", von dem leider ein Teil unter wiederlichen Demokraten leiden muss. Damit schließt man aber eigentlich schon selbst aus, einen flächendeckenden Krieg gegen die Taiwaner, also gegen "Chinesen" zu führen, sondern stellt sich selbst in einen Konflikt nur mit der taiwanesischen Regierung und den taiwanesischen Streitkräften. Die Hintertür "mehr als ein paar Punktschläge können wir nicht durchführen, sonst müssten Chinesen leiden" ist sehr offensichtlich. Vor Wirtschaftsblockaden oder ähnlichem muss sich Taiwan fürchten, vor einer Invasion meiner Meinung nach im Moment nicht. Trotz des Xi-Kults scheint Chinas Fürhung auch weiterhin einigermaßen breit aufgestellt zu sein, das heißt eine plötzlicher Umschwung aufgrund einer emotionalen Einzelmeinung ist unwahrscheinlich.



> Allerdings erachte ich die militärische Eroberung von Taiwan durch die VR China für kein Zuckerschlecken.



Ich sage ja selbst, dass es sich nicht lohnt. Aber Bunkeranlagen schützen einen nicht dauerhaft gegen einen zahlenmäßig weit überlegenen Feind.



> Die Luftstreitkräfte Taiwans umfassen ca. 300-350  Maschinen, davon ca. 100 reine Abfangjäger, der Rest guter Eigenbau und F-16. Einzige schwächelnde Komponente ist die F5 (glaube 30 oder 40  Maschinen).
> Die VR China hat bis auf ca. 400 Maschinen vom Typ SU-27/30 (oder den chin. Nachbauten J-11, J15 und J-16) nur ältere und somit deutlich unterlegene Flugzeugtypen im Einsatz, die von der Rep. China eingesetzten F-16 und Mirage 2000 sind in der Abfangrolle allen VRC Maschinen überlegen.
> Die Statistik aus Nahost spricht mit ca. 1.850 zu 125 abgeschossenen Maschinen gegen eine reelle Chance, dass die Festlandchinesen Lufthoheit erringen könnten.



Laut Wiki (ja, ich bin weiterhin so faul, wenn es um reine Zahlen geht), hat China über 650 SU-30/33/35-Variationen in der Luft,  450 J-10 die sicherlich einer F-16 unterlegen wären und 150 J-20, über deren Leistungsfähigkeit mir immer noch kein Konsenz bekannt wäre. Die Schätzungen gehen durchaus deutlich über das Su-35-Niveau hinaus.

Das wichtige ist aber: Es sind genug Maschinen, um den in Nahost auf der F-...-Seite bestehenden Angreifervorteil auszuspielen. Taiwan ist, selbst mit US-Unterstützung, weit davon entfernt Luftüberlegenheit über chinesisches Gebiet auszuüben und China hat die Kapazitäten und das Know-How, Raketen mittlerer und größerer Reichweite mit nenneswerter Kill-Wahrscheinlichkeit gegen taiwanesische Maschinen in SEHR großer Zahl einzusetzen. Dafür braucht es keinen 1:1 überlegenen Träger. Es braucht nur ein Flugzeug, dass diese Waffen einsetzen kann und dass innerhalb er Reichweite chinesischen Bodenradards, AWACS, etc. schneller den Rückzug antreten kann, als Taiwan es zerstören kann.

Das sehe ich definitiv gegeben und der Rest ist ein Spiel auf Zeit: Die F-5 und Mirage 2000 sind den chinesischen Modellen nicht überlegen, bleiben 200 F-16 und wir-haben-keine-F-16-bekommen-also-mussten-wir-improvisieren auf taiwanesischer Seite. Vielleicht noch mal deutlich überlegende US-Fighter, wenn Taiwan Glück hat. Das gibt China immer noch einen 3:1 Vorteil und somit die Möglichkeit, 24/7 Angriffsversuche zu fliegen, für deren Abschreckung die Gegenseite 100% Flugbereitschaft aufrecht erhalten muss. Das schaffen US-Muster wie lange? 48 Stunden? Mit Biegen und Brechen eine Woche? Selbst wenn wieder erwarten keine Abschüsse gelingen und alle chinesischen Marschflugkörper sich in (heiße) Luft auflösen, bevor sie Stützpunkte auflösen und eine Kette von US-Trägerkampfgruppen quer durch den Ostpazifik es ermöglicht, weiterhin Treibstoff und Nahrung auf dem Seeweg ranzuschaffen, selbst dann wäre die taiwanesische Luftabwehr nach 1-2 Monaten zu zermürbt, das China direkte Angriffe mit dem moderneren Teil der Flugzeugflotte riskieren kann. Und von da an ginge es für Taiwan militärisch nur noch bergab. Ist ihre Luftabwehr erstmal ausgeschaltet, können selbst Chinas Tu-16 zwei Bombenabwürfe täglich über die kurze Entfernung fliegen, das wären locker 1000 Tonnen/d. Zum Vergleich: Das letzte große Bombardement von Dresden waren 1700 Tonnen und ich habe bewusst nur die Antiquitäten im chinesischen Arsenal betrachtet.



> Für mein Dafürhalten wird die USA in einem solchen Konflikt die Trägergruppen weit vor Taiwan kreuzen lassen.



VOR?

Die USA haben sich seit handerthalb Jahrzehnten nicht mehr zwischen Taiwan und China getraut. Es wäre auch strategisch ... merkwürdig ... Trägerkampfgruppen in einer knapp 200 km breiten Wasserstraße zu platzieren, solange Alliierte ein komplettes Ufer der selben kontrollieren. 
Träger würden in einem eskalierenden Taiwan-Konflikt nur östlich der Insel zum Einsatz kommen, je nach Rolle Japans möglicherweise sogar weit östlich, um die Nachschubwege über See aus gebührender Distanz zu sichern.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Ähm doch, du sagtest, China sei seit Jahren bereit, das ist einfach nicht korrekt.



Ähm ja, das sagte ich. Und du gibst mir einen Link, demzufolge China in den letzten Jahren weiter aufgerüstet hat. Verwandtes Thema, sicherlich, aber wo ist der Widerspruch? Steht irgendwo geschrieben, dass Chinas Rüstung in dem Moment stopt, wo "Taiwan erobern"-Kapazität erreicht ist oder wieso ist weiterer Aufbau ein Beleg dafür, dass dem noch nicht so ist?



> Siehe z.b. hier: https://www.nationaldefensemagazine...25/china-building-formidable-amphibious-fleet
> IS BUILDING. Nicht "Has already built".
> 
> Und hier ist der genannte War on the Rocks Artikel: https://warontherocks.com/2021/08/m...lian-shipping-could-enable-a-taiwan-invasion/



"requiered for full-scale beach assault" "amphibious assault"??
Sorry, wenn mir irgendwie das Gespür für aktuelle mililtärische Taktiken fehlt, aber:
War D-Day nicht schon vor ettlichen Jahren? Mindestens 20, ich glaube sogar etwas mehr.

Wer bitte schön plant den heute damit, eine komplette Invasionsarmee in kurzer Zeit unter gegnerischem Abwehrfeuer an einem Strand anzulanden?? Amphibische Angriffe in großem Stil sind angemessen, wenn man einzelne Stützpunkte punktuell ausschalten muss. Vielleicht noch wenn man als US-Präsident nicht auf Erfolgsmeldungen warten kann, ein paar schöne Videos von Militär in Aktion wünscht und hinter dem Strand ohnehin erstmal nur Wüste ist. Aber wenn man eine komplette Insel langfristig erobern möchte, gibt es keinen Grund, sich der Küste mit Transportschiffen zu nähern, solange da noch irgendwas größeres als getarnte Infanterie zurückschießen könnte.



> Tja, das sehen einige, darunter die USA ein wenig anders



Wenn du noch Argumente zum "warum" bringen würdest, hätten wir eine Diskussion.



> Ok, ab hier hör ich auf diese Unterhaltung ernst zu nehmen.



Es fällt auf, dass du bereits große Teile der zuvor gebrachten Argumente schlichtweg übergehst. Aber ich notiers mir: "Geographie: egal" "Diskussion: Nicht gewünscht"
Spannende Literaturvereise um mein Gegenüber auf die nächsten Jahre zu vertrösten, kann ich meinerseits leider nicht anbieten, sorry.




compisucher schrieb:


> von der Virginia-Klasse haben die Amis ja auch keine 20 Stück und im Endeffekt mutmaßlich kaum mehr als 10 Stück im operativen Einsatz.
> Die VRC Song Klasse geht in die Richtung der leisen Dieselelektrischen, sind aber technologisch doch noch einiges hinter den lärmarmen U-Booten aus D. oder sonst woher hintendran - zum Glück.



Es ist vollkommen egal, wer die besseren U-Boote hat, solange einer aus rein geographischer Nähe deutlich MEHR U-Boote zum Einsatz bringen und der andere keinen geschlossenen Ring um zu schützende Ziele bieten kann. Mit 1-2 Booten kannst du kein Seegebiet gegen 20 verteidigen. Wenn die sich um einen Gegner an einem Ende kümmern, ist der Kampfverband aus der Gegenrichtung ungenügend geschützt. Und bei einem Einsatz in der Taiwanstraße (der sich -s.o.- schon wegen der Bedrohung von Land und aus der Luft verbietet) müssten die chinesischen Boote überhaupt nicht fahren. Das Gebiet ist so übersichtlich, da reicht eine 5er, maximal 10er Kette und der sich aus Sicherheitsgründen ständig bewegende Träger (ganz zu schweigen von seiner verteilten Eskorte) fährt über kurz oder lang in Schussreichweite vorbei. Und bei quasi Stillstand sind auch die chinesen leise genug, um passiv nicht aufzufallen. Das liefe auf das altbekannte Duell "aktiv suchender Kampfverband vs. lauernde U-Boote hinaus", womit der technische Stand letzterer aber auch wieder egal wäre.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wenn man eine komplette Insel langfristig erobern möchte, gibt es keinen Grund, sich der Küste mit Transportschiffen zu nähern, solange da noch irgendwas größeres als getarnte Infanterie zurückschießen könnte.


Wie soll man eine Insel denn sonst erobern wenn sie schwer befestigt ist?
Fallschirmspringer abwerfen oder direkt auf dem Flughafen laden?   
(das ginge natürlich nur wenn sämtliche feindliche Flugzeuge und Luftabwehr ausgeschaltet wurden)


----------



## hoffgang (12. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn mir irgendwie das Gespür für aktuelle mililtärische Taktiken fehlt, aber:
> War D-Day nicht schon vor ettlichen Jahren? Mindestens 20, ich glaube sogar etwas mehr.


Wenn Dir das Gespür dafür fehlt, dann lies dich entweder ein, oder kommentier es nicht. Aber zu sagen "ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass..." ist nur Ausdruck einer begrenzten Vorstellungskraft und nicht zwangsweise eine Darstellung der Realität.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer bitte schön plant den heute damit, eine komplette Invasionsarmee in kurzer Zeit unter gegnerischem Abwehrfeuer an einem Strand anzulanden?? Amphibische Angriffe in großem Stil sind angemessen, wenn man einzelne Stützpunkte punktuell ausschalten muss. Vielleicht noch wenn man als US-Präsident nicht auf Erfolgsmeldungen warten kann, ein paar schöne Videos von Militär in Aktion wünscht und hinter dem Strand ohnehin erstmal nur Wüste ist. Aber wenn man eine komplette Insel langfristig erobern möchte, gibt es keinen Grund, sich der Küste mit Transportschiffen zu nähern, solange da noch irgendwas größeres als getarnte Infanterie zurückschießen könnte.


Armchair Generals at their best.
Kurzer Hinweis, die US Streitkräfte leisten sich eine dedizierte Truppengattung, speziell für amphibische Landungen unter Feindfeuer. Das ist übrigens genau der Plan den China verfolgt und das ist übrigens genau der Plan den das Militär von Taiwan erwartet. Eine massive Anlandung von Bodentruppen per See & Luft um die Insel zu erobern.
Aber, bewirb dich doch mal bei der Volksbefreiungsarmee, vllt kannst du denen noch was beibringen.









						Thousands Of Ships, Millions Of Troops: China Is Assembling a Huge Fleet For War With Taiwan
					

To have any chance of conquering Taiwan, China might need to transport as many as two million troops across the rough 100 miles of the Taiwan Strait and land them under fire at the island’s 14 potential invasion beaches or 10 major ports.




					www.forbes.com
				




Hmm...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du noch Argumente zum "warum" bringen würdest, hätten wir eine Diskussion.


Weil man militärische Präsenzen nicht einfach "umfährt", das funktioniert nicht wenn geschossen wird. Sorry, wer so einfältig argumentiert, den kann ich beim besten Willen nicht ernst nehmen. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es fällt auf, dass du bereits große Teile der zuvor gebrachten Argumente schlichtweg übergehst. Aber ich notiers mir: "Geographie: egal" "Diskussion: Nicht gewünscht"


Geographie ist NICHT egal, es ist Teil meines Argumentes:








						Taiwan and Strategic Security
					

The U.S. declarative policy on Taiwan of “strategic ambiguity” needs to change sooner rather than later.



					thediplomat.com
				







> China’s coastline in the East China Sea lacks the deep-water ports needed to service its naval bases located there. Its submarines must operate on the surface until they are able to submerge and dive deep when they reach the area of the Ryukus archipelagoes. If China controlled Taiwan, its submarines would have a far easier exit from Taiwan’s deep-water ports into the Pacific. They could present a new danger for Japan – which is totally dependent on the East Asia sea-lanes for its energy and other raw materials. Chinese submarines and an enhanced ability to project power into the Pacific could also present an increased threat to the U.S. Seventh Fleet, Guam, Hawaii, and even the West Coast of the United States.


Nur um nochmal deine These von der Nicht-Relevanz Taiwans aufzugreifen.
Sorry, aber du hast hier schlicht die falsche These bzw. nicht die korrekte Grundlage. Wenn Taiwan Morgen nicht mehr da wäre würde sich die komplette Sicherheitspolitische Lage in der Region auf einen Schlag ändern.
Dass würde ich schon einen mehr als guten Grund nennen um sich diese Insel einzuverleiben.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Spannende Literaturvereise um mein Gegenüber auf die nächsten Jahre zu vertrösten, kann ich meinerseits leider nicht anbieten, sorry.


Dann lass es halt, lernste halt nix.
Alternativ kannst du den Begriff googlen, kommste auf: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offshore_balancing


> The grand strategy of "offshore balancing" arguably permits a great power to maintain its power without the costs of large military deployments around the world.


Taiwan passt hier perfekt, es erlaubt den USA, dass jemand anders diese Aufgabe für Sie übernimmt.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn Taiwan Morgen nicht mehr da wäre würde sich die komplette Sicherheitspolitische Lage in der Region auf einen Schlag ändern.
> Dass würde ich schon einen mehr als guten Grund nennen um sich diese Insel einzuverleiben.


Dazu kommt der große Marktanteil von Computerchips durch TSMC und die weltweite Abhängigkeit.
Das würde schwerwiegende wirtschaftliche Folgen für einen Großteil aller Länder haben.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Oktober 2021)

Bevor sich der Konflikt zuspitzen könnte, würden die USA (oder sogar die Nato als Ganzes) mit Zustimmung der dortigen Regierung und Bevölkerung symbolisch ein paar Truppen parken. Diese müssen gar nicht kämpfen, sondern nur da sein, um zu verhindern, dass China die militärische Option erwägt.

Chinas Wirtschaft ist dermaßen exportabhängig, dass sie es sich einfach gar nicht leisten können, wegen einer eher symbolischen "Wiedereingliederung" in einen offenen Konflikt mit der westlichen Welt zu treten. Alles, was sie rational von Tawain brauchen, haben sie bereits: Chinesische Unternehmen sitzen in Taiwan, taiwanesische auf dem chinesischen Festland und Fachkräfte (Und, psst, auch Know-how!) wandern fröhlich hin und her.

Wenn die KP jetzt (wieder einmal) tönt, dient das hauptsächlich der Profilierung nach innen und außen. Es soll ja gegenüber der aufwändig auf Nationalstolz getrimmten Bevölkerung und gegenüber dem Rest der Welt nicht der Eindruck entstehen, man hätte sich stillschweigend mit Taiwans Quasi-Souveränität abgefunden.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Oktober 2021)

@ Mahoy

Im Grunde genommen würde ich dir ja recht geben, insgeheim hoffe ich es auch, aber in letzter Zeit kommen zu Getöse auch immer mehr Handlungen, gerade das Beispiel Australien ist ziemlich aus dem Ruder gelaufen und lässt sich nicht mehr wirklich gesichtswahrend einfangen. Bei Hong Kong ist man offen vertragsbrüchig geworden, mit allen Konsequenzen, die das offensichtlich nach sich ziehen wird, nur um sein Gesicht zu wahren
Dazu kommt das Chip Embargo, das China m.A. nach doch sehr auf dem falschen Fuss überrascht hat und anscheinend fließt zumindestens in diesemTeil, nicht so wirklich viel Konw How hin und her,sonst wäre China weiterin seinen Bemühungen einer eigenen Chip Produktion nicht doch 2-3Generationen hinterher.

Die Frage ist halt, wie lange kann die chinesische Führung die Bälle einigermaßen in der Luft jonglieren,ohne ds sie meint einen Gesichtsverlust oder mehrere nach Innen und Außen dulden zu müssen, denn das Faktotum von Xi Jinping scheint mit seiner Beeinflussung immer weiter in eine eher vorgebene Gasse zu drängen und zu manövrieren, aus der politische Spielräumei mmer enger werden.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2021)

Ich hoffe natürlich das @Mahoy s Einschätzung richtig ist und es nur beim Säbel rasseln bleibt.


----------



## compisucher (13. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> VOR?
> 
> Die USA haben sich seit handerthalb Jahrzehnten nicht mehr zwischen Taiwan und China getraut. Es wäre auch strategisch ... merkwürdig ... Trägerkampfgruppen in einer knapp 200 km breiten Wasserstraße zu platzieren, solange Alliierte ein komplettes Ufer der selben kontrollieren.
> Träger würden in einem eskalierenden Taiwan-Konflikt nur östlich der Insel zum Einsatz kommen, je nach Rolle Japans möglicherweise sogar weit östlich, um die Nachschubwege über See aus gebührender Distanz zu sichern.


Alles eine Frage der Perspektive  
Mit VOR meinte ich HIER:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Insofern eher ein Kommunikationsmissverständnis als eine diametrale Ansicht zwischen uns zwei Helden.
Die Strasse von Taiwan ist bei mir "hinter" Taiwan.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe mal die Überschrift des Threads etwas umformuliert. Panik will ich ja auch keine machen.


----------



## compisucher (13. Oktober 2021)

@RyzA:
Taiwan ist letztlich ein Bild des grundsätzlich vorhandenen Konfliktpotentials in der groben Gegend.
Viel interessanter sind die Spratly-Inseln, wo die VRC künstliche Inseln auf Riffatollen aufschüttet.
Die Inselgruppe wird aber auch Taiwan, Vietnam, Philippinen, Malaysia und Brunei beansprucht und jedes dieser Länder runterhält dort militärische Stützpunkte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die berechtigte Kernfrage mag z. B. sein, warum zum Teufel haben die VRC und Taiwan über 1.000 km von deren Küsten entfernt, dort irgendein Interesse?

Vorweg genommen: Rohstoffe

Links zum Einlesen:








						Territorialkonflikte im Chinesischen Meer – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Spratly-Inseln – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Oktober 2021)

Die FAZ beschäftigt sich heute morgen auch mit demThema:








						Konflikt mit Taiwan: Chinas riskante Strategie
					

Der chinesische Staats- und Parteichef Xi Jinping will mit Drohgebärden erreichen, dass sich Taiwan dem Willen Pekings beugt. Bisher klappt das nicht.




					www.faz.net


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie soll man eine Insel denn sonst erobern wenn sie schwer befestigt ist?
> Fallschirmspringer abwerfen oder direkt auf dem Flughafen laden?
> (das ginge natürlich nur wenn sämtliche feindliche Flugzeuge und Luftabwehr ausgeschaltet wurden)



Ich würde was explosiveres als Fallschirmjäger für den Abwurf bevorzugen 
Jedenfalls für die Niederschlagung der gegnerischen Streitkräfte. "Erobern", also die Übernahme der Kontrolle über das Land setzt natürlich Truppen voraus, die kontrollieren und das geht nur vor Ort. Aber damit sollte man nach Möglichkeit erst anfangen, wenn die gegnerischen Luftstreitkräfte komplett geschlagen sind und wenn alles sichtbare/größere Bodengerät in zumindest einem Teil des Landes vernichtet wurde. Wenn der Gegner in der fraglichen Region nur noch Infanterie hat, kann eine erste Landung meinem Verständnis nach tatsächlich zu einem relativ kleinen Teil aus der Luft oder mit einem relativ überschaubaren Teil amphibischen Einheiten erfolgen, einfach weil man selbst der einzige mit schwerem Gerät, Luft- und Seeunterstützung ist.

Aber auf schwer gesicherte, gegnerische Stellungen zurennen und versuchen sie mit der Landungstruppe selbst auszuschalten, bevor alle eigenen Soldaten tot sind? Das hat seit 60 Jahren niemand versucht. (Und damals hat es ... weniger gut funktioniert als gehofft. Auch wenn die inhärente Schwäche von Angreifern gegenüber Verteidigern in einem amphibischen Szenario da nur der Schlussstein war.) Zwar unterhalten Russland und insbesondere die USA weiterhin entsprechende Kapazitäten in großem Umfange (und China eben noch nicht), weil es Szenarien gibt, in denen man die für ein sicheres Vorgehen nötige Luftheit nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig erlangen kann, sondern vorher rein muss. Aber genau das ist bei Taiwan vs. China nicht der Fall. Taiwan hat einfach nicht die nötige militärische oder sonstige materielle Kapazität, um China zu irgend einer Handlung unter ungünstigem Zeitpunkt zu zwingen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Insofern eher ein Kommunikationsmissverständnis als eine diametrale Ansicht zwischen uns zwei Helden.
> Die Strasse von Taiwan ist bei mir "hinter" Taiwan.




Dann bleibt es bei meiner Antwort: "Da braucht man eigentlich auch keine Träger hinstellen, weil man neben dran Land hat". Vergleiche die Rolle Maltas im Mittelmeer.




compisucher schrieb:


> Die berechtigte Kernfrage mag z. B. sein, warum zum Teufel haben die VRC und Taiwan über 1.000 km von deren Küsten entfernt, dort irgendein Interesse?
> 
> Vorweg genommen: Rohstoffe



Für Taiwan könnten die Rohstoffe ein wichtiger Grund sein, auch wenn "China keinen Millimeter wachsen lassen" wichtiger sein dürfte. Für China umgekehrt geht es um die Kontrolle Süd-Ost-Asiens. Die Rohstoffe genau in dem Gebiet sind schon mal ein netter Anfang, aber eine gesicherte Operationsbasis gibt ihnen Zugriff auf Vietnam, die Phillipinen und Indonesien, eingeschränkt/je nach diplomatischer Situation sogar von Bangladesh bis Papua-Neuguinea und an Australiens Nordküste. Zudem die Kontrolle über sämtliche relevanten Schiffsroute von Japan und Korea nach Indien, Vorderasien, Afrika und Europa und die komplette vietnamesische Küste.

Und das sind im Gegensatz zu Taiwan eben keine geringfügigen Erleichterungen gegenüber dem Status Quo, dass ist ein komplett neuer Machtanspruch, denn bislang ist das eine Strecke von 3000 km one way und über solche Entfernungen kann man keine nenneswerte militärische Kontrolle ausüben. Auch die Aufrüstungen im Bereich Flugzeug- und Hubschrauberträger und amphibischen Einheiten reichen gerade so aus, um da Stunk zu machen, aber noch lange nicht, um Kontrolle auszuüben. Zumal die Entfernungen zu groß für Überraschende Einsätze sind oder um, wie von mir in Bezug auf Taiwan beschrieben, sich auftuende Lücken abzuwarten. Deswegen braucht China leistungsfähige Militärbasen im südchinesischen Meer, die von der Flotte nur noch ergänzt werden müssen und die gleichzeitig die nötigen territorialen Ansprüche untermauern, um besagte Flotte dort ohne diplomatische Gegenwehr agieren zu lassen.

Wie ich schon sagte: Taiwan ist nur Säbelrasseln und Ablenkung. Wenn sich Westen und USA genug über die gesamte Expansionspolitik echaufiert haben, stimmt man als Kompromiss gnädigerweise zu, Taiwan wieder etwas mehr in Ruhe zu lassen, und EUSA sind glücklich, obwohl es andernorts 1:1 weitergeht. Ich persönlich rechne auf längere Sicht nicht mit militärischen Aktionen gegen Taiwan (Schifffahrtseinschränkungen sind ja nach Lage zwischen China und USA denkbar), aber wenn sich Vietnam vor Ende der 2030er aus "freien Stücken und voller Überzeugung" dem "Bruderstaaat" anschließt, wäre ich kein Bisschen überrascht.


----------



## compisucher (14. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann bleibt es bei meiner Antwort: "Da braucht man eigentlich auch keine Träger hinstellen, weil man neben dran Land hat". Vergleiche die Rolle Maltas im Mittelmeer.


Nun ja, ein nur 300 m langer, 60 km/h schneller und Ausweichmanöver fahrender Träger ist ungleich schwerer zu treffen, als eine 3 km lange Betonpiste auf dem "Träger" Taiwan.
Hier wieder aus dem Nähkästchen plaudernd, war es zu meiner Zeit oberste Doktrin, zu aller erst sämtliche Militärbasen des WP auszuschalten - hat immer noch gute Gründe...
Bei Scramble Alert (also einfliegende Jabo-Warnung) hat man mit bereits zur Cover in der Luft fliegenden Abfangjäger eines Trägers  eine ungleich größere Chance, jene abzuwehren, als eine Luftbunkern untergestellte Staffel an Land über eine Betonpiste in die Luft zu bringen. 
Die Ideale Angriffsposition gegen tieffliegende Jabos ist immer noch in überhöhter Lage und sehr hohe Geschwindigkeit, gerade abhebende Jäger sind idealste Nebenziele von Jabos, da diese ein zu geringe Geschwindigkeit haben um effektiv Lenkwaffen zum Einsatz zu bringen. 
Alle unter 450 kn/h sind eigentlich dazu verdammt, Raketenfutter zu werden.

Restliche Ausführungen:
Ähnliche Meinung, hohe Übereinstimmung.
Das militärische Gerassel gegenüber Taiwan ist m. E. nix anderes um Verhandlungsmasse für Interessensgebiete zu erzeugen, die langfristig von der VRC höher bewertet werden, als eine übervölkerte und rohstoffarme Insel vor deren Küste.


----------



## hoffgang (14. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde was explosiveres als Fallschirmjäger für den Abwurf bevorzugen
> Jedenfalls für die Niederschlagung der gegnerischen Streitkräfte. "Erobern", also die Übernahme der Kontrolle über das Land setzt natürlich Truppen voraus, die kontrollieren und das geht nur vor Ort. Aber damit sollte man nach Möglichkeit erst anfangen, wenn die gegnerischen Luftstreitkräfte komplett geschlagen sind und wenn alles sichtbare/größere Bodengerät in zumindest einem Teil des Landes vernichtet wurde. Wenn der Gegner in der fraglichen Region nur noch Infanterie hat, kann eine erste Landung meinem Verständnis nach tatsächlich zu einem relativ kleinen Teil aus der Luft oder mit einem relativ überschaubaren Teil amphibischen Einheiten erfolgen, einfach weil man selbst der einzige mit schwerem Gerät, Luft- und Seeunterstützung ist.


Und du glaubst ernsthaft hier diskutiert jemand ne Invasion ohne vorheriges Niederhalten der Verteidiger?
Du scheinst dich sehr auf die Techno Aspekte zu fokussieren, von Strategie und Taktik hast du offensichtlich keinen blassen Schimmer. Hast du ernsthaft geglaubt, jemand schlägt vor, einfach mit Booten übers Meer zu schippern und dort die Luke zu öffnen ohne Unterstützung?
Und du musst die Luftwaffe Taiwans nicht zerschlagen um effektiv anlanden zu können. Du musst Sie nur davon abhalten deine Schiffe zu beschießen. Das ist im zeitlichen Ablauf ein deutlicher Unterschied.

Egal welche Strategie Peking zu Taiwan fährt, am Ende steht immer, dass Bodentruppen Taipeh einnehmen. Jede Strategie hat seine Risiken. Eine Blockade dauert lange und macht die eigenen Streitkräfte verwundbar, z.b. gegenüber einer Intervention der USA. Ein massiver Luftangriff samt Landung per See kann hohe Verluste bedeuten, im günstigsten Fall aber eine recht schnelle Entscheidung treffen.
Es gibt keine einfache Lösung für dieses Problem. Auch das von Dir vorgeschlagene Zermürben der Luftwaffe und Bombardement kostet Zeit. Zeit die man evtl. nicht hat, Ressourcen die man evtl. nicht hat.

Das einfachste von all dem wäre die dauerhafte Drohung einer riesigen Armada an Schiffen, Soldaten, Panzern und Kram den man bereit ist an die Küste Taiwans zu schippern und zwar in kürzester Zeit, begleitet von genau der Flotte die China gerade rüstet.
Warum?
Weil es zum einen den psychologischen Effekt hat zu sehen gegen was man kämpft, weil es zum anderen die schnellste Option zur Zerschlagung der taiwanesischen Streitkräfte bietet und die Hoffnung, dass die Regierung kapituliert, sobald die Landung nicht mehr abgewehrt werden kann.
Schlechtestensfalls verliert man 50% - 80% von allem was man gegen die Insel wirft und steckt in einem blutigen Krieg um jede Straße, jedes Haus in jeder Stadt Taiwans fest.

Und ich verweise nochmal darauf, dass eine Invasion der am wahrscheinlichsten anzunehmende Fall ist, auf den sich auch Taiwan vorbereitet. https://thediplomat.com/2020/11/taiwans-overall-defense-concept-explained/


> PLA war planners envision the PRC would achieve the annexation of Taiwan through conquest and occupation of the island. Hence, the ODC _redefines_ _winning the war_ as foiling the PLA’s mission of successfully invading and exerting political control over Taiwan.



Das große Problem von China bei einer zeitlich verzögerten Kampagne ist die Möglichkeit der USA Kräfte zu massieren. Ja, die USA werden dauerhaft einen oder mehr Träger in der Nähe haben. Lässt sich nicht vermeiden, tough luck. Dazu kommen US Luftstreitkräfte, z.b. in Japan, die gehen nicht weg, die sind Teil des Battlespace Taiwan.
Nur, wenn ich den USA Zeit gebe Träger von anderen Orten abzuziehen und gen Taiwan zu verlegen, oder auch nur in Reichweite Chinas, dann hab ich einen Nachteil den ich nicht brauchen kann. 
China muss sich, egal wie sie vorgehen, ja mit der Möglichkeit auseinandersetzen, dass ein Angriff auf Taiwan einen Krieg mit den USA bedeutet. D.h. auch, man kann nicht einfach die komplette Luftwaffe gen Taiwan schmeißen.

Fakten schaffen.
Es besteht die Möglichkeit Krieg mit den USA abzuwenden, wenn man Taiwan derart schnell einnimmt, dass eine stärkere US Intervention an diesem Ereignis nichts mehr ändern würde. Dann besteht die Chance, dass die US Regierung dieses Ereignis akzeptiert und auf weitere Waffengänge verzichtet - es besteht auch die Chance, dass Sie sagen, scheiß drauf, lets go, aber das sind eben die Risiken die man eingehen muss wenn man sowas vorhat.

China hat ein Interesse daran, die heiße Phase einer Kampagne gegen Taiwan so kurz wie nur irgend möglich zu halten, das geht halt nur wenn man anderweitige Risiken eingeht. Je länger sich das hinzieht, desto größer werden die militärischen und politischen Kosten - wenngleich diese auch bei einer Invasion sehr hoch sein können.

Am Ende hängt es wahrscheinlich weder an Taiwan, noch an China sondern an den USA.
Wenn China seine Aktionen graduell verstärkt, immer wieder ein wenig mehr, so wie mit dem Frosch im kalten Wasser der langsam mehr Hitze abbekommt und die USA nicht reagieren, dann ist es ggf. irgendwann einfach zu spät. Viele Variablen in der Gleichung.
Aber bitte: Nicht glauben, dass China nicht bereit wäre massive Verluste in Kauf zu nehmen. Schiffe wären unschön, Bodentruppen größenteils entbehrlich, Flugzeuge ab einem gewissen Grad eine Katastrophe.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann bleibt es bei meiner Antwort: "Da braucht man eigentlich auch keine Träger hinstellen, weil man neben dran Land hat". Vergleiche die Rolle Maltas im Mittelmeer.


Jap, Malta wurde damals auch erobert und nicht umfahren, guter Vergleich.




compisucher schrieb:


> Das militärische Gerassel gegenüber Taiwan ist m. E. nix anderes um Verhandlungsmasse für Interessensgebiete zu erzeugen, die langfristig von der VRC höher bewertet werden, als eine übervölkerte und rohstoffarme Insel vor deren Küste.


Da wär ich vorsichtig. Es ist zwar schwer vorstellbar, dass China einen Krieg vom Zaun bricht der ggf. die USA, Japan und - wenns richtig mies läuft - auch Russland involviert, man sollte dabei nicht vergessen, dass China seinen Einfluss seit Jahren ausbaut und sich als die nächste kommende Großmacht betrachtet. 

Zudem wäre ein Taiwan unter Führung Pekings eine deutliche Erleichterung bei den Querelen um die restlichen Inseln, z.b. weil der US EInfluss in der Region gemindert wird und China seine militärische Präsenz ausweiten kann.
Zudem haben die USA nach dem Abzug aus Afghanistan jetzt endlich die uneingeschränkte Möglichkeit sich, wie von Präsident Obama schon angeordnet, auf den Pazifischen Raum zu konzentrieren, das Abkommen mit Australien verdeutlicht diesen Schwerpunktwechsel. Die Frage ist also auch, hat China ein "Window of opportunity" und wenn ja, wann schließt sich dieses wieder.


----------



## compisucher (14. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Da wär ich vorsichtig. Es ist zwar schwer vorstellbar, dass China einen Krieg vom Zaun bricht der ggf. die USA, Japan und - wenns richtig mies läuft - auch Russland involviert, man sollte dabei nicht vergessen, dass China seinen Einfluss seit Jahren ausbaut und sich als die nächste kommende Großmacht betrachtet.
> 
> Zudem wäre ein Taiwan unter Führung Pekings eine deutliche Erleichterung bei den Querelen um die restlichen Inseln, z.b. weil der US EInfluss in der Region gemindert wird und China seine militärische Präsenz ausweiten kann.
> Zudem haben die USA nach dem Abzug aus Afghanistan jetzt endlich die uneingeschränkte Möglichkeit sich, wie von Präsident Obama schon angeordnet, auf den Pazifischen Raum zu konzentrieren, das Abkommen mit Australien verdeutlicht diesen Schwerpunktwechsel. Die Frage ist also auch, hat China ein "Window of opportunity" und wenn ja, wann schließt sich dieses wieder.


Unter dem Aspekt der politischen Doktrin "es gibt nur ein China" eine nachvollziehbare Argumentation.
Unterschwellig vernehme ich hier die Annahme, dass in der Zeit, in der die USA mit AFG.+IRAK und sonstwo in der Gegend beschäftigt war, die VRC sich eigentlich zu viel Zeit ließ und nun auf einen Schlag (in der Wahrnehmung) Druck aufbaut.
Ob dann der Ausbau von geostrategisch - wirtschaftlichen Interessen in Ostasien mit einer wie auch immer gearteten militärischen Übernahme Taiwans als "Beginner" so sinnig ist, sei mal dahingestellt.
Die Botschaft, wenn ihr wirtschaftlich nicht mit uns an einem Strang zieht kommen wir mit dem Militär ist heutzutage keine wirklich nachhaltige Strategie und dürfte einen ähnlichen Effekt haben, als wenn man sich mit einer Schrotflinte ins Knie schießt...


----------



## hoffgang (14. Oktober 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Unter dem Aspekt der politischen Doktrin "es gibt nur ein China" eine nachvollziehbare Argumentation.
> Unterschwellig vernehme ich hier die Annahme, dass in der Zeit, in der die USA mit AFG.+IRAK und sonstwo in der Gegend beschäftigt war, die VRC sich eigentlich zu viel Zeit ließ und nun auf einen Schlag (in der Wahrnehmung) Druck aufbaut.


Naja, die Change in Doctrin der USA war wann? 2015?
Der Fokus liegt also seit Jahren nichtmehr in Middle East, die Realität musste da halt noch mitspielen 




compisucher schrieb:


> Ob dann der Ausbau von geostrategisch - wirtschaftlichen Interessen in Ostasien mit einer wie auch immer gearteten militärischen Übernahme Taiwans als "Beginner" so sinnig ist, sei mal dahingestellt.


Kann sein, kann aber auch zum Bandwagoning führen, v.a. wenn die USA dort an Macht einbüßen.


----------



## compisucher (14. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Kann sein, kann aber auch zum Bandwagoning führen, v.a. wenn die USA dort an Macht einbüßen.


Für uns Westler wären die derzeit relevanten Staaten Taiwan, Südkorea und Japan und mit Einschränkungen Singapur und Malaysia (immer auf die wirtschaftlichen Verflechtungen bezogen).
Gegenfragen: 
Ist es nicht schon längst so, da all diese Staaten mit ihren z. T. Hightechprodukten stark abhängig von Grundprodukten aus der VRC sind?
Haben wir im Westen evtl. eine "falsche" Wahrnehmung und die USA wollen gar die eigenen Hegemonialmachtansprüche in ein bestehendes, ausbalanciertes System einbringen?


----------



## hoffgang (14. Oktober 2021)

Sicher, wir teilen die Welt anders in Gut & Böse ein als China es tut, aber wir tun das eben auch aus unserer Sichtweise.
Für uns wäre es von Nachteil weil China zum regionalen Hegemon aufstiege ohne dass dort ansässige Staaten eine Alternative hätten.

Die Wirtschaftliche Verflechtung ist ja nur eine Seite von vielen.  Es ist einfach und unkompliziert (und günstiger) Produkte aus China zu beziehen und der Westen wird nicht alles 1:1 ersetzen können. Es ist jedoch was anderes "nur" wirtschaftliche Beziehungen mit China zu haben anstatt unter Pekings unangefochtener Vormachtstellung zu leben.

Und ja, die USA wollen Macht in der Einflusssphäre der PRC projizieren, so wie mans mit der UDSSR gemacht hat. Das hindert die PRC daran die USA dran zu hindern Sicherheitsgarantien für Staaten innerhalb der erhofften Einflusssphäre der PRC auszusprechen.

Klar kann man sagen - USA sind doch nur am eigenen Hegemonialanspruch interessiert und das ist korrekt. Aber aus unserer Sicht, so wie wir derzeit Bündnisse eingegangen sind, ist das die Präferenz über eine regionale oder gar überregionale Hegemonie Chinas, auch weil die Theorie besagt, dass Multipolare Systeme instabiler sind als Bipolare.
(Was aber eh ein wenig ad actum gelegt werden kann weil heute Polarität nicht nur auf Macht, sondern den Besitz von Atomwaffen bezogen werden kann und da sind wir weit weit weg von Bipolarität.)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun ja, ein nur 300 m langer, 60 km/h schneller und Ausweichmanöver fahrender Träger ist ungleich schwerer zu treffen, als eine 3 km lange Betonpiste auf dem "Träger" Taiwan.
> Hier wieder aus dem Nähkästchen plaudernd, war es zu meiner Zeit oberste Doktrin, zu aller erst sämtliche Militärbasen des WP auszuschalten - hat immer noch gute Gründe...
> Bei Scramble Alert (also einfliegende Jabo-Warnung) hat man mit bereits zur Cover in der Luft fliegenden Abfangjäger eines Trägers  eine ungleich größere Chance, jene abzuwehren, als eine Luftbunkern untergestellte Staffel an Land über eine Betonpiste in die Luft zu bringen.
> Die Ideale Angriffsposition gegen tieffliegende Jabos ist immer noch in überhöhter Lage und sehr hohe Geschwindigkeit, gerade abhebende Jäger sind idealste Nebenziele von Jabos, da diese ein zu geringe Geschwindigkeit haben um effektiv Lenkwaffen zum Einsatz zu bringen.
> Alle unter 450 kn/h sind eigentlich dazu verdammt, Raketenfutter zu werden.



Du ziehst einen Vergleich zwischen (einem Träger mit) permanent in der Luft befindlichen und (einem Bodenstützpunkt mit) nur in Bereitschaft befindlichen Abwehreinheiten. Da ist ersteres Konzept natürlich deutlich im Vorteil, aber wer sagt, dass man dafür einen Träger braucht? Man kann beides auch kombinieren. Hab schon wieder vergessen, wann "deine Zeit" war, aber heutzutage ist es technisch kein Problem, ein 60 km/h langsames, 300 m großes Objekt zu erfassen und automatisch anzusteuern. Das heißt für jede gelenkte Waffe macht es eigentlich keinen Unterschied, ob sie auf einen Träger oder einen Flughafen abgefeurt wird, rein von der Dichte verletztlicher Elemente ist erster sogar ein leichteres Ziel. Der entscheidende Faktor ist aber in beiden Fällen die aktive Verteidigung (von großräumigen Abfangjägern bis zu Nahbereichsverteidigungssystemen). Bei Trägerkampfverbänden treibt man da immer maximalen Aufwand, weil die wertvoll sind und Einsätze durchführen sollen, bei denen Rückzug keine Option ist. Aber was ist ebenfalls wertvoll und nicht zum Rückzug in der Lage? Formosa => gleicher Aufwand, gleiche Probleme für den Gegner. Und 100%ige Sicherheit gegen U-Boot-Attacken, die bei einem Träger nie besteht, und längere Startbahnen für die landgestützte Option.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Es besteht die Möglichkeit Krieg mit den USA abzuwenden, wenn man Taiwan derart schnell einnimmt, dass eine stärkere US Intervention an diesem Ereignis nichts mehr ändern würde.



Man kann nicht "weniger stark" interventieren ohne formell oder de facto den Krieg zu erklären. Wenn China Taiwan erobern wollten, bevor die USA sich am Krieg beteiligen KÖNNEN, müssten sie nach 20 bis 60 Minuten fertig sein. Länger dauert der Anflug aus Okinawa nicht. Mehr zeitlichen Spielraum gibt es nur, wenn die USA sich nicht am Krieg beteiligen WOLLEN. Und dieser Wille wird nach der Entrüstung und prinzipiellen Entscheidung an Tag 1 eher abnehmen, solange keine Berichte über massivste Menschenrechtsverletzungen nach außen dringen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Die Botschaft, wenn ihr wirtschaftlich nicht mit uns an einem Strang zieht kommen wir mit dem Militär ist heutzutage keine wirklich nachhaltige Strategie und dürfte einen ähnlichen Effekt haben, als wenn man sich mit einer Schrotflinte ins Knie schießt...



Hmm - USA anybody?


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und dieser Wille wird nach der Entrüstung und prinzipiellen Entscheidung an Tag 1 eher abnehmen, solange keine Berichte über massivste Menschenrechtsverletzungen nach außen dringen.


Du meinst: entweder müssten die Chinesen sich so beeilen, dass die USA nicht eingreifen können bzw das nicht mitbekommen oder es gäbe gar keine (militärische) Unterstützung seitens der USA?


----------



## hoffgang (14. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man kann nicht "weniger stark" interventieren ohne formell oder de facto den Krieg zu erklären.


Klar kann man das. Darauf kommts aber gar nicht an, sondern darauf, dass, je länger eine Kampagne gegen Taiwan andauert, desto mehr Zeit haben Taiwans Verbündete zu reagieren, indem z.b. Kräfte in die Region verlegt werden.

Stell Dir einfach vor, die US Flugzeuge in Japan beteiligen sich an der Verteidigung des taiwanesischen Luftraums.
Da muss man niemandem den Krieg erklären, niemand muss Atomraketensilos präventiv bombardieren, oder Flottenstützpunkte am anderen Ende Chinas, oder oder oder. 

Die USA könnten aber genau das als Drohung einsetzen. Greift Taiwan an und wir stehen im Krieg. Ist ein anderes Kaliber an Drohung als zu sagen. Greift Taiwan an und wir stehen Taiwan zur Seite.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn China Taiwan erobern wollten, bevor die USA sich am Krieg beteiligen KÖNNEN, müssten sie nach 20 bis 60 Minuten fertig sein. Länger dauert der Anflug aus Okinawa nicht.


Zeigt mal wieder, dass du absolut nicht verstanden hast wovon ich rede...
Wie ich geschrieben habe sind diese Kräfte vor Ort und teil des Battlespace. Aber alles was aktuell NICHT vor Ort ist und - je länger die Kampagne der Chinesen dauert - dahin verbracht werden kann, DAS ist die stärkere Reaktion zu der die USA nur dann in der Lage sind, wenn sie die Zeit dazu bekommen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mehr zeitlichen Spielraum gibt es nur, wenn die USA sich nicht am Krieg beteiligen WOLLEN. Und dieser Wille wird nach der Entrüstung und prinzipiellen Entscheidung an Tag 1 eher abnehmen, solange keine Berichte über massivste Menschenrechtsverletzungen nach außen dringen.


Eben. Exakt. Dieser Wille wird abnehmen sobald China sein Ziel erreicht hat, nämlich Taiwan einzunehmen.
Dann muss man sich die Frage stellen ob man weiter Krieg führt, oder sich dem neuen Status Quo beugt.

Und hier besteht eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man es NICHT zum Krieg mit einer Atommacht kommen lassen will. Dann wird es zwar kein Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen mehr geben, aber beide Seiten werden sich sehr schnell einig sein, dass diese Insel dann doch keine Eskalation wert ist.
Das wird aber erst mit einem Sieg Chinas eintreten und auch nur wenn der Weg dahin für die USA diesen Ausweg bietet. Die Alternative? Krieg der beiden Länder - um was genau?

Man hat ja auch nicht Russland bombardiert als Putin die Krim besetzt hat. Genauso wenig hat Putin die TÜrkei bombardiert als diese ne SU über Syrien abgeschossen hatten. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Du meinst: entweder müssten die Chinesen sich so beeilen, dass die USA nicht eingreifen können bzw das nicht mitbekommen oder es gäbe gar keine (militärische) Unterstützung seitens der USA?


Nein, das ist nämlich Unfug.
Die US Kräfte in der Region werden zwangsläufig eingreifen müssen, auch um andere Verbündete, wie z.b. Japan, von der US Sicherheitsgarantie weiter zu überzeugen. Wenn die USA kneifen wird kein Land das von China bedroht wird den USA trauen Ihnen zur Seite zu stehen.

Die Frage ist nur, in welchem Umfang die Amerikaner reagieren KÖNNEN. Und hier ist Geschwindigkeit Trumpf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du meinst: entweder müssten die Chinesen sich so beeilen, dass die USA nicht eingreifen können bzw das nicht mitbekommen oder es gäbe gar keine (militärische) Unterstützung seitens der USA?



Hoffgang meinte, China sollten den USA durch eine besonders schnelle Eroberung ein Schnippchen schlagen. Ich meine, dass ist unmöglich  .
Ob die USA eingreifen würden oder nicht, daraus machen sie aus gutem Grund ein Staatsgeheimnis. Aber man kann sich darauf verlassen, dass diese Entscheidung seit langem niedergeschrieben wurde und den entsprechenden Ausführenden bekannt ist. Je nachdem wie, weit der Kreis der Wissenden gefasst wurde, würde ich den Einsatzbefehl für die ersten Staffeln 5 Minuten bis 5 Stunden nach der Feststellung "China macht Krieg" erwarten - oder eben gar nicht. Aber ich halte es für ausgeschlossen, dass die USA 5 Wochen oder 5 Monate lang gar nichts machen und dann auf einmal ohne neuen Anlass in einen andauernden Krieg einsteigen. Es macht also keinen Unterschied, ob China für die Übernahme der Kontrolle einen Monat brauchen, weil sie mit einer riesigen militärischen Flotte unter hohen Verlusten eine amphibische Massenlandung durchführen, lange bevor alle luftgestützten Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft sind, oder ob sie ein Jahr brauchen, weil sie erst einmal von oben herab alles kurz und klein schießen, was zu groß ist, um sich zu verstecken.

Das einzige, was sie nicht machen dürfen: Systematisch Greultaten verüben, die zu einem globalen Aufschrei führen könnten. Wenn ein paar Wochen lang gezielte Massentötungen von Zivilisten über die Bildschirme flimmern, dann könnte sich auch in den USA der nötige öffentliche Druck aufbauen, damit eine etwaige ursprüngliche "not our problem"-Entscheidung noch einmal gestürzt wird. Aber für so blöd halte ich China nicht, dass sie diesen Fehler begehen. Die haben jetzt ein-zwei Jahrzehnte Erfahrung damit, wie man Konzentrationslager für mehr als eine Million Menschen unterhält und über ein halbes Jahrhundert damit, wie man eine ganze Nation gewaltsam unterdrück und wie man trotz alle dem noch ein "guter Freund" und "geschätzter Handelspartner" des Westens bleibt.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Stell Dir einfach vor, die US Flugzeuge in Japan beteiligen sich an der Verteidigung des taiwanesischen Luftraums.



*stellt sich vor: US-Flugzeuge schießen jeden Tag mehrere dutzend chinesische Flugzeuge ab, versenken chinesische Kreuzer und bombardieren chinesiche U-Boote*
Soweit easy.
*ohne das Krieg ist*
ähhhh - ne. Sorry. Aber systematisch gegnerische Streitkräfte vernichten ist KRIEG. PUNKT.


----------



## hoffgang (14. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hoffgang meinte, China sollten den USA durch eine besonders schnelle Eroberung ein Schnippchen schlagen. Ich meine, dass ist unmöglich  .


Ich meine, du musst ernsthaft anfangen Beiträge anderer Leute intensiver zu lesen und zu verstehen, sonst kommt so ein Blödsinn bei raus.

Und du verstehst es einfach nicht.

Ob die USA eingreifen oder nicht ist die eine Entscheidung.
Wie Sie eingreifen, sofern Sie sich dazu entscheiden, ist eine andere. Und DIESE Entscheidung ist u.A. davon abhängig, womit Sie eingreifen können. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
Flugzeuge die nicht in Reichweite sind können nicht an der Luftschlacht teilnehmen.
Träger im Atlantik können nicht über Nacht vor (hinter) Taiwan auftauchen.

Also macht es sehr wohl einen Unterschied ob China 5 Tage oder 5 Wochen braucht, denn es gibt den USA die Möglichkeit zu mobilisieren, Kräfte zu bündeln, Träger von sonst wo vor (hinter) Taiwan zu parken.

Als ob das ne neue Methodik wäre Truppen zu verlegen.
McArthur wäre doch auch nicht bei Incheon gelandet wenn die Nordkoreaner den kompletten Süden zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits erobert hätten.



> *stellt sich vor: US-Flugzeuge schießen jeden Tag mehrere dutzend chinesische Flugzeuge ab, versenken chinesische Kreuzer und bombardieren chinesiche U-Boote*
> Soweit easy.
> *ohne das Krieg ist*
> ähhhh - ne. Sorry. Aber systematisch gegnerische Streitkräfte vernichten ist KRIEG. PUNKT.



Ja, mit dem einfachen Weltbild wahrscheinlich schon.
Es gibt einen wesentlichen Unterschied über die Art der Kampfhandlung. Verteidigen die USA den See & Luftraum Taiwans ohne dass Angriffe auf irgendeine Chinesische Einheit / Einrichtung außerhalb dieser Schlacht geführt werden, dann lässt sich der Konflikt sehr leicht auf genau diese Schlacht reduzieren. 

Krieg wäre, wenn die USA anfangen chinesische Häfen, Flugplätze, Raketensilos, Kasernen, Truppenkonzentrationen zu bombardieren, chinesische Schiffe auf allen Weltmeeren zu versenken, die Atomwaffen Chinas zu vernichten, die Satelliten im All und und und.

DAS wäre Krieg. 
Wenn das alles nicht passiert, dann kloppt man sich um Taiwan und wenn das entschieden ist, dann geht jeder in seine Ecke zurück und man kuckt wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Poulton (14. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und über ein halbes Jahrhundert damit, wie man eine ganze Nation gewaltsam unterdrück und wie man trotz alle dem noch ein "guter Freund" und "geschätzter Handelspartner" des Westens bleibt.


Nicht zu vergessen: Auch noch aufbauen und hofieren lassen, weil man ja ein schwergewichtiges Gegengewicht in der Region zur Sowjetunion war. Wer hätte auch ahnen können, dass China irgendwann seins macht bzw. eigene Ziele verfolgt.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das einzige, was sie nicht machen dürfen: Systematisch Greultaten verüben, die zu einem globalen Aufschrei führen könnten. Wenn ein paar Wochen lang gezielte Massentötungen von Zivilisten über die Bildschirme flimmern, dann könnte sich auch in den USA der nötige öffentliche Druck aufbauen, damit eine etwaige ursprüngliche "not our problem"-Entscheidung noch einmal gestürzt wird. Aber für so blöd halte ich China nicht, dass sie diesen Fehler begehen. Die haben jetzt ein-zwei Jahrzehnte Erfahrung damit, wie man Konzentrationslager für mehr als eine Million Menschen unterhält und über ein halbes Jahrhundert damit, wie man eine ganze Nation gewaltsam unterdrück und wie man trotz alle dem noch ein "guter Freund" und "geschätzter Handelspartner" des Westens bleibt.


Ja, die Chinesen versuchen die Uiguren in den Lagern für das totalitäre Regime "kompatibel" zu machen. Oder einfach gesagt: umzuerziehen. Ihre Kultur wird dabei mit allen Mitteln unterdrückt.
Aber das sind "interne" Angelegenheiten Chinas. Da hat man sich rauszuhalten.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen: Auch noch aufbauen und hofieren lassen, weil man ja ein schwergewichtiges Gegengewicht in der Region zur Sowjetunion war. Wer hätte auch ahnen können, dass China irgendwann seins macht bzw. eigene Ziele verfolgt.


Nun das was derzeit passiert hängt mehr an der Person Xi als an allem anderen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Oktober 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> [...]
> Haben wir im Westen evtl. eine "falsche" Wahrnehmung und die USA wollen gar die eigenen Hegemonialmachtansprüche in ein bestehendes, ausbalanciertes System einbringen?


Schockschwerenot! Du meinst also, auch die USA sind Teil des macchiavell'schen geostrategischen Globalpokerspiels?


Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen: Auch noch aufbauen und hofieren lassen, weil man ja ein schwergewichtiges Gegengewicht in der Region zur Sowjetunion war. Wer hätte auch ahnen können, dass China irgendwann seins macht bzw. eigene Ziele verfolgt.


Also ich muss doch sehr bitten! Kooperation mit solchen Undemokraten wie Pinochet, Mudjahedin, Taliban, Saudi-Arabien, diverse weitere lateinamerikanischen repressiven Regime usw. usf. China aus schnöden Gründen wie Machtkalkül oder wirtschaftspolitischen Interessen hat es niemals nicht gegeben!


----------



## RtZk (14. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nämlich Unfug.
> Die US Kräfte in der Region werden zwangsläufig eingreifen müssen, auch um andere Verbündete, wie z.b. Japan, von der US Sicherheitsgarantie weiter zu überzeugen. Wenn die USA kneifen wird kein Land das von China bedroht wird den USA trauen Ihnen zur Seite zu stehen.
> 
> Die Frage ist nur, in welchem Umfang die Amerikaner reagieren KÖNNEN. Und hier ist Geschwindigkeit Trumpf.



Weshalb sollten die USA einen nahezu sicheren  Krieg, möglicherweise Atomkrieg, auslösen für einen "Verbündeten" den die USA nicht mal selbst anerkennen? Kein US-Präsident würde das tun, wie könnte er es rechtfertigen, dass für Taiwan möglicherweise Millionen US Amerikaner sterben? Und selbst wenn der Krieg nicht eskalieren würde, würde die Weltwirtschaft zusammenbrechen wie nie zuvor in der Geschichte.
Ich halte die meisten Sicherheitsgarantien für reines Gerede, auch teilweise noch innerhalb der Nato.
Würden die USA einen großen Krieg starten, wenn Russland die baltischen Staaten innerhalb eines Tages einnimmt? Mir fällt es schwer das zu glauben.


----------



## hoffgang (14. Oktober 2021)

RtZk schrieb:


> Weshalb sollten die USA einen nahezu sicheren  Krieg, möglicherweise Atomkrieg, auslösen für einen "Verbündeten" den die USA nicht mal selbst anerkennen?


Warum sollten Sie es nicht tun, immerhin steht Ihre Vormachtstellung auf dem Spiel.
Wenn die Amerikaner nur zusehen wie Taiwan einer Invasion gegenübersteht, dann wird das die US Interessen im Pazifik massivst beschädigen. Australien, Japan, all die Staaten die sich Verbündete gesucht haben gegen China schauen dann traurig aus der Wäsche, denn dann steht fest, auf die USA ist kein Verlass. Ohne Verbündete, keine Machtprojektion, ohne Machtprojektion kein Balancing von China.
Und zack gibts nen neuen Chef im Pazifikraum.

Das ist das Risiko der USA wenn man sich entscheidet nichts zu tun.

Und wie gesagt, über Taiwan wird niemand einen Atomkrieg vom Zaun brechen. Zwar teile ich nicht Ruyvens Meinung, dass die Insel garkeinen militärischen Wert für China hätte, aber der Preis ist zu hoch für den potentiellen Gewinn.

Warum glaubt eigentlich jeder, es gäbe nur die Möglichkeiten Frieden und uneingeschränkter Krieg.
Als obs nur 1 und 0 gäbe und nicht dutzende Abstufungen dazwischen.



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich halte die meisten Sicherheitsgarantien für reines Gerede, auch teilweise noch innerhalb der Nato.
> Würden die USA einen großen Krieg starten, wenn Russland die baltischen Staaten innerhalb eines Tages einnimmt? Mir fällt es schwer das zu glauben.


That is the beauty of it. Man kann die Meinung vertreten, dass diese Garantien nur Gerede sind. Nur, wer hat denn Bock auf die harte Tour rauszufinden ob das nun zutrifft. Und solange die USA diese Garantien, v.a. innerhalb der NATO, immer wieder bekräftigen gibts erstmal keinen Grund dran zu zweifeln.


----------



## compisucher (15. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du ziehst einen Vergleich zwischen (einem Träger mit) permanent in der Luft befindlichen und (einem Bodenstützpunkt mit) nur in Bereitschaft befindlichen Abwehreinheiten. Da ist ersteres Konzept natürlich deutlich im Vorteil, aber wer sagt, dass man dafür einen Träger braucht? Man kann beides auch kombinieren. Hab schon wieder vergessen, wann "deine Zeit" war, aber heutzutage ist es technisch kein Problem, ein 60 km/h langsames, 300 m großes Objekt zu erfassen und automatisch anzusteuern. Das heißt für jede gelenkte Waffe macht es eigentlich keinen Unterschied, ob sie auf einen Träger oder einen Flughafen abgefeurt wird, rein von der Dichte verletztlicher Elemente ist erster sogar ein leichteres Ziel. Der entscheidende Faktor ist aber in beiden Fällen die aktive Verteidigung (von großräumigen Abfangjägern bis zu Nahbereichsverteidigungssystemen). Bei Trägerkampfverbänden treibt man da immer maximalen Aufwand, weil die wertvoll sind und Einsätze durchführen sollen, bei denen Rückzug keine Option ist. Aber was ist ebenfalls wertvoll und nicht zum Rückzug in der Lage? Formosa => gleicher Aufwand, gleiche Probleme für den Gegner. Und 100%ige Sicherheit gegen U-Boot-Attacken, die bei einem Träger nie besteht, und längere Startbahnen für die landgestützte Option.


Vielleicht hierzu eine kurze Grobinfo, wie ein US-Träger seine Verteidigungsbereitschaft aufrecht erhält:
Es befinden sich24/7, auch in Friedenszeiten je 4 Maschinen mit Abfangjägeraufgabe in der Luft. 
Wide-Range sind ca. 100 sm im high-Level vor dem Verband, Close-Range sind ca. 20 sm um den Verband.
Ein US-Träger kann, zigfach geprobt, innerhalb von 12 min. 48 Maschinen in die Luftbekommen, das schafft kein Miltärflughafen von keiner Armee dieser Welt.
Die Russen schafften auf ihren ehemaligen Trägern 10 Maschinen innerhalb von 20 min als Maximum.
Die Franzmänner sind nach den Amis am schnellsten: 16 Maschinen innerhalb von 15 min.

Einer der 4 Hawkeyes (verkleinerte Ausführung von AIRWACS) ist ebenso 24/7 in der Luft. 
Zusätzlich sind 24/7  ein bis zwei EA-18 Growler (in meiner Zeit noch die Prowler) in der Luft.
Letztere sind ELOKA Maschinen mit -äh- besonderen Fähigkeiten im Pod.
EMP bekannt?
Es gibt die technologische Möglichkeit, gezielte EMP Impulse  abzugeben.
China und Russland testen das, können es aber (Wissenstand Ende 2020) immer noch nicht (besonders gut).
USA können das seit mind. 15 Jahren sehr gut.


Die Amis haben unglaublich viel aus dem Falkland Krieg gelernt, in dem tatsächliche Angriffe auf große Überwassereinheiten geflogen wurden.
Die größte Gefahr sind und bleiben auf Meereshöhe heranskimmende Cruise Misseles.
Hierauf wurde das AEGIS-System entwickelt.
Die Reaktionszeit hier liegt deutlich unter 20 sec. bis zum Abwehrschuss.
Die Anzahl gleichzeitig bekämpfbarer Systeme ist top secret, man kann aber davon ausgehen, dass ca. 250 Ziele die Untergrenze und ca. 600 Ziele die Obergrenze sein dürfte.
Man munkelt, dass die Leistungsfähigkeit der Rechner auf einem Nimitzträger jene der Berkley Universität um das 2 fache übertrifft...

Kurzum, im hypothetischen Fall eines Angriffes der VRC auf Taiwan gehe ich davon aus, dass sämtliche größeren Miltärflugfelder innerhalb von 48 h auf Taiwan nicht mehr einsatzfähig sein werden.
Während die VRC bei Angriffen auf hypothetisch vor Ort befindlichen Trägergruppen der USA gänzlich ins Leere laufen dürften und die Verlustrate der VRC bei Flugzeuge, cruise missiles, Raketen, U-Booten whatever knapp unter 99% liegen dürfte.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Also macht es sehr wohl einen Unterschied ob China 5 Tage oder 5 Wochen braucht, denn es gibt den USA die Möglichkeit zu mobilisieren, Kräfte zu bündeln, Träger von sonst wo vor (hinter) Taiwan zu parken.


Mal nachgefragt, glaubst du da wirklich an so etwas wie einen Überraschungseffekt und das der überhaupt möglich ist?
Mit der ganzen Satellitenüberwachung und entsprechenden Spionage Flügen  sollten die USA doch mitbekommen, ab wann die Chinesen ihren Bereitschaftsgrad vor Taiwan oder überhaupt der Art erhöhen, das ein Krieg wahrscheinlich ist. Also ich meine sie dürften doch einige Wochen vorher Wissen das was im Busch ist und sie entsprechend Streitkräfte verlegen können und selber den Bereitschaftsgrad erhöhen.

Andere Frage, ist es nicht sehr oder sogar höchst wahrscheinlich, das wenn China und die USA im Krieg sind, Nord Korea sofort Süd Korea angreifen wird, denn wann bekommen die eine andere oder bessere Chance ihre Staatsdoktrien umzusetzen?

Also eine Eskalation eines angedachten reinen Taiwan Konfliketes ist doch sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## hoffgang (15. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mal nachgefragt, glaubst du da wirklich an so etwas wie einen Überraschungseffekt und das der überhaupt möglich ist?


Nein. Nicht bei sowas. Die Krim hat man gut hinbekommen, Taiwan wird man nicht ohne vorherige Warnzeichen durchbringen. Die Frage wird sein, ob man zum richtigen Zeitpunkt die Warnzeichen korrekt deuten wird.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Mit der ganzen Satellitenüberwachung und entsprechenden Spionage Flügen  sollten die USA doch mitbekommen, ab wann die Chinesen ihren Bereitschaftsgrad vor Taiwan oder überhaupt der Art erhöhen, das ein Krieg wahrscheinlich ist.


Ja. Aber die USA werden nur Indizien sammeln können, keiner weiß, ob geübt wird, ob provoziert wird, oder ob tatsächlich angegriffen wird. Das macht man in den nächsten Jahren 2-3 mal und jedes mal dürfen sich die USA entscheiden ob man reagiert oder nicht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Also ich meine sie dürften doch einige Wochen vorher Wissen das was im Busch ist und sie entsprechend Streitkräfte verlegen können und selber den Bereitschaftsgrad erhöhen.


In einer perfekten Welt funktioniert Intelligence wie im Lehrbuch und (das ist wichtig) es werden die richtigen Schlüsse aus den gesammelten Erkenntnissen gezogen. Wir leben nicht in einer perfekten Welt. China provoziert Taiwan immer wieder, auch um zu sehen wie die US Reaktion ausfällt. China rüstet seit Jahren, mit dem konkreten Ziel maritime Invasionen durchführen zu können - dieser Prozess ist am Laufen.
Aber ja, wenn die USA frühzeitig Kenntnis erlangen haben Sie die Möglichkeit zu reagieren.
Wahrscheinlich ist: Sie erlangen Kenntnis das was im Busch ist, wägen ab obs ne Drohgebärde ist, oder ein echter Angriff, verlegen, oder verlegen keine Truppen. Bei letzterem, Vorteil China.

Nur: Wenn es zu Kampfhandlungen kommt, dann hat China ein Interesse daran, diese so schnell wie möglich wieder (erfolgreich) zu beenden. Denn das gibt allen Parteien die Möglichkeit, sich dem neuen Status Quo zu beugen, ohne dass der dritte Weltkrieg ausbricht.

Nochmal: Es wird bei einer Invasion Taiwans durch China imho immer zu Kampfhandlungen zwischen den USA und China kommen, alleine weil in SK / Japan etc. Truppen vor Ort sind die eingreifen können und meiner Meinung nach auch werden. Die Frage wird sein, was werden die USA darüber hinaus vor Ort haben. Und das wird ein wesentlicher Faktor sein. Und je länger das Szenario andauert, desto wahrscheinlicher wird eine verstärkte US Präsenz, desto negativer wird der Ausgang für China.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Andere Frage, ist es nicht sehr oder sogar höchst wahrscheinlich, das wenn China und die USA im Krieg sind, Nord Korea sofort Süd Korea angreifen wird, denn wann bekommen die eine andere oder bessere Chance ihre Staatsdoktrien umzusetzen?


Das ist wie mit dem elenden möglichen Kometeneinschlag. Unmöglich isses nicht. Man könnte auch soweit gehen und drüber nachdenken, ob man das nicht synchronisiert - aber da hätten die Chinesen nix von, außer, dass der Konflikt den Sie eigentlich klein halten wollen direkt eskaliert. 

Ist extrem schwierig zu prognostizieren, da NK halt einer der Staaten ist, die nicht so richtig in eine Theorie passen.
Ja, es könnte ein Window of Opportunity geben, aber wehe das schließt sich schneller als gedacht, oder war gar nicht offen, dann hat NK ein ernsthaftes Problem. 

Ich halte es für eher wahrscheinlich, dass China seinen Einfluss auf NK nutzt um Kim deutlich zu machen, dass er die Füße stillhalten soll. Denn das letzte was die Chinesen wollen ist ein Flächenbrand in Asien.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich halte es für eher wahrscheinlich, dass China seinen Einfluss auf NK nutzt um Kim deutlich zu machen, dass er die Füße stillhalten soll. Denn das letzte was die Chinesen wollen ist ein Flächenbrand in Asien.


Da bin ich voll bei dir, ich stelle mir halt nur die Frage, ob die in NK so rational sind, sich daran zu halten, weil wie gesagt, wann eröffnet sich denn eine bessere Gelegenheit für sie selber?!


----------



## compisucher (15. Oktober 2021)

@ruyven_macaran :
Ach so, Ergänzung.
Es gab ja 2001 den berühmten Vorfall, das ein deutsches U-Boot unbemerkt unter einem US-Trägerverband hinwegtauchte.
DAS ist jetzt nicht mehr möglich wegen diesen Knubbels da (rund ums Schiff herum, auch bei den großen Zerstörern/Kreuzern):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoffgang (15. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da bin ich voll bei dir, ich stelle mir halt nur die Frage, ob die in NK so rational sind, sich daran zu halten, weil wie gesagt, wann eröffnet sich denn eine bessere Gelegenheit für sie selber?!


Einerseits ist NK eines der rationalsten Länder der Erde, was Außenpolitik angeht. Andererseits... Es ist Nordkorea. 
Aber ja, das ist eben der offene Benzinkanister der neben dem potentiellen Feuer steht.



compisucher schrieb:


> DAS ist jetzt nicht mehr möglich wegen diesen Knubbels da (rund ums Schiff herum, auch bei den großen Zerstörern/Kreuzern):


Weil?


----------



## Don-71 (15. Oktober 2021)

@ compisucher

Sie haben deutlich mehr als einmal gegen ein 206a in Übungen nicht besonders gut ausgesehen und nach meinen Informationen wollten sie mit einem 212a bis jetzt nicht üben, allerdings sind das Letztere nur Informationen vom hören sagen.
Was ich wiederum aus sehr verlässlicher Quelle weiß, das die Amis bei Panzerübungen gegen die BW mit neusten Leo 2 Modellen, immer nur ihre alten M60 Schrottis geschickt haben und man ihre M1 Abrams nie zu Gesicht bekommen hat, die Engländer sind da mit ihrem Challenger 2 sportlicher, die stellen sich solchen Übungen gegen die BW mit neusten Leos.


----------



## compisucher (15. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Weil?


Passivsonare mit einer angeblichen UW-Reichweite von 25 sm...


----------



## Don-71 (15. Oktober 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Passivsonare mit einer angeblichen UW-Reichweite von 25 sm...


So etwas hatte schon die KM im WWII, nannte sich GHG (Gruppenhorchgerät), Frage ist halt wie empfindlich das ist, um ein sehr leises U-Boot, trotz aller eigenen Nebengeräusche zu hören, solche Schiffe bewegen sich ja und haben auch Maschinen-  und Rumpfgeräusche.
Bis jetzt waren die Passivsonare ja meistens Schleppnetze, die Uboote oder U-Jagd Fregatten (Schiife) hinter sich hergezogen haben, aber es könnten Weiterentwicklungen der passiven Hubschrauber Tauchsonare sein.


----------



## compisucher (15. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> So etwas hatte schon die KM im WWII, nannte sich GHG (Gruppenhorchgerät), Frage ist halt wie empfindlich das ist, um ein sehr leises U-Boot, trotz aller eigenen Nebengeräusche zu hören, solche Schiffe bewegen sich ja und haben auch Maschinen-  und Rumpfgeräusche.


Gehe mal davon aus, dass diese Geräte einen Schluck besser sind als jene in WK II.    

Ernsthaft, die hatten davor gar nix an Bord und sich voll auf die Abwehr der Begleitschiffe verlassen.
Die Tiko-Klasse ist aber so unglaublich laut, dass sie mit dem, was zu Beginn verbaut war, nur Walrufe hören konnten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> ...
> Kurzum, im hypothetischen Fall eines Angriffes der VRC auf Taiwan gehe ich davon aus, dass sämtliche größeren Miltärflugfelder innerhalb von 48 h auf Taiwan nicht mehr einsatzfähig sein werden.



Unter der Prämisse macht die Annahme eines Trägereinsatzes natürlich Sinn. Da die gesamte Verteidigung Taiwans auf Angriffe aus China optimiert ist, halte ich das aber für praktisch ausgeschlossen. Taiwan hat leistungfähige SAMs, entsprechende Radarstellungen und immer mindestens drei Augen auf chinesische Aktivitäten, sodass z.B. die von dir angesprochene 24/7 Abfangbereitschaft samt AWACS schon bei Truppenverlegungen innerhalb Chinas aktiviert werden würde. Wieviele Maschinen sie dann in einem Schnellstart pro Rollbahn und Minute raushauen können, weiß ich nicht - aber ich denke Mal 50 Maschinen zwischen Erkennung der ersten anfliegenden Maschine und deren Eintreffen sollten kein Problem sein. Das ist keine Bananenrepublik, die haben bis auf das spärliche Sortiment an Jets selbst größtenteils die gleiche Defensivtechnik im Einsatz, wie die US-Armee selbst.

Mag sein, dass die Träger häufiger aktualisiert werden. Aber wenn Chinas Waffensysteme derart leicht durchdringen, dass Taiwan binnen zwei Tagen platt ist, dann müssten auch Trägerkampfgruppen vorsichtig sein. Wenn die Chinesen große Probleme damit haben, dann marschieren sie auch bei Taiwan nicht einfach durch. Wie weiter oben schon dargelegt: Die Stärke der chinesischen Luftwaffe liegt in der schieren Masse an Gerät und Ressourcen, um dieses Einsatzbereit zu halten. Aber das meiste davon ist auf einem technischen Niveau, mit dem man sich definitiv vorsehen muss und einiges auf einem "Niveau", mit dem man nur Abstand halten kann. So eine Ausstattung reicht aus, um materiell unterlegene Gegner zu zermürben, aber nicht um technologisch ebenbürtige Gegner zu überrumpeln.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Nein. Nicht bei sowas. Die Krim hat man gut hinbekommen, Taiwan wird man nicht ohne vorherige Warnzeichen durchbringen. Die Frage wird sein, ob man zum richtigen Zeitpunkt die Warnzeichen korrekt deuten wird.



Krim hat auch nur wegen der zwar nicht mehrheitlichen, aber relativ breiten Unterstützung durch die Bevölkerung vor Ort funktioniert. Hätte öffentlich festgestanden, dass die grünen Männlein reguläre russische Streitkräft auf Eroberungsfeldzug sind, wären die Reaktionen ungleich heftiger ausgefallen. So wurde die Krim faktisch besetzt und eine neue Regierung aufgestellt, während die meisten noch geleugnet haben, dass überhaupt ein Kriegsakt stattgefunden hat. Das würde im Falle Taiwans nicht funktionieren.



> Nochmal: Es wird bei einer Invasion Taiwans durch China imho immer zu Kampfhandlungen zwischen den USA und China kommen, alleine weil in SK / Japan etc. Truppen vor Ort sind die eingreifen können und meiner Meinung nach auch werden.



Die Truppen in Südkorea haben 1300 km Anflugsweg nach Taiwan, wenn sie auf dem Hin- und Rückweg respektvollen Abstand zum chinesischen Festland halten wollen, müssen sie sogar >>2000 km zurücklegen und vorher japanische Überfluggenehmigungen einholen. In deiner Vision eines "US-Eingriff ohne Krieg" spielt also nur Okinawa eine Rolle. Etwaige Kampfhandlungen von Südkorea aus würden sich dagegen gegen die nordschinesische Flotte oder sogar gegen die Region um Peking direkt richten und wenn DAS keine Kriegserklärung ist, dann weiß ich nicht mehr, was du diesseits eines Atomschlages überhaupt noch als solche zählen willst.




compisucher schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran :
> Ach so, Ergänzung.
> Es gab ja 2001 den berühmten Vorfall, das ein deutsches U-Boot unbemerkt unter einem US-Trägerverband hinwegtauchte.
> DAS ist jetzt nicht mehr möglich wegen diesen Knubbels da (rund ums Schiff herum, auch bei den großen Zerstörern/Kreuzern):



Ein weniger aussagekräftiges Bild konntest du nicht finden, oder  ?



compisucher schrieb:


> Passivsonare mit einer angeblichen UW-Reichweite von 25 sm...



Passivsonar hat keine entfernungsabhängige "Reichweite". Passivsonar ist einfach nur ein gerichtetes oder ungerichtetes Mikrofon(-array) und es hat eine Empfindlichkeit. Ob ein Objekt geortet werden kann, hängt nicht nur von dessen Entfernung, sondern vor von seiner Lautheit, der Spezifität seiner Geräusche und zu alleroberst von anderen Geräuschquellen, insbesondere beim horchenden selbst ab. Bei ozeanographischer Forschung sind da auch schon mal 20000 km drin. (Okay, zugegeben: Da hat man als Schallquelle 150 kg TNT genommen. Aber das vor Perth und mit Technik aus den 80ern hat man auf den Bermudas das Signal empfangen. Übrigens mehrfach klar getrennt - der Teil der Schwallwellen, der nördlich um die Kerguelen gelaufen ist, kam 5 Minuten vor dem südlichen Teil an.)

Aber ein Flugzeugträger bei typischer Einsatzgeschwindigkeit von 30 kn ist akustisch praktisch blind, weil die Strömung seiner eigenen Bewegung und, je nach Richtung erst recht sein Antrieb, alles übertönt. Da hilft nur Aktivsonar, aber passiv können die auf 25 sm definitiv kein U-Boot orten. Vielleicht einen abgefeurten Tropedo im vorderen Halbkreis, aber selbst da wäre ich schon beeindruckt.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber ein Flugzeugträger bei typischer Einsatzgeschwindigkeit von 30 kn ist akustisch praktisch blind, weil die Strömung seiner eigenen Bewegung und, je nach Richtung erst recht sein Antrieb, alles übertönt. Da hilft nur Aktivsonar, aber passiv können die auf 25 sm definitiv kein U-Boot orten. *Vielleicht einen abgefeurten Tropedo im vorderen Halbkreis, aber selbst da wäre ich schon beeindruckt.*


Sorry aber was du jetzt beschreibst konnte man schon vor 80 Jahren genau mit so einem Mikrofon Array.
Laut KTB Bismarck und KTB Prinz Eugen wurden bei eigener Fahrt von 26kn, Hood und Prince of Wales auf 35 SM passiv durch das GHG geortet, bevor sie über den Horizont sichtbar wurden. Beide englischen Schlachtschiffe liefen um die 28kn.
Laut KTB Tirpitz wurde im Sommer 1942 mehreren Torpedos durch englische U Boote erfolgreich durch Ortung durch das GHG ausgewichen, bei 20kn Marschfahrt, genauso konnte Torpedos durch einen Angrif durch Träger gestützte "Torpedoflugzeuge" erfolgreich durch Ortung durch das GHG ausgewichen werden.




__





						gruppenhorchgerät - Google Suche
					





					www.google.de
				




Insoweit dürfte 80 Jahre später eine ganze ganze Menge mehr möglich sein, ob es reicht ein leises U-Boot zu orten, bleibt dahin gestellt, aber was dich heute überraschen würde, konnte man schon vor 80 Jahren.


----------



## hoffgang (15. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Truppen in Südkorea haben 1300 km Anflugsweg nach Taiwan, wenn sie auf dem Hin- und Rückweg respektvollen Abstand zum chinesischen Festland halten wollen, müssen sie sogar >>2000 km zurücklegen und vorher japanische Überfluggenehmigungen einholen. In deiner Vision eines "US-Eingriff ohne Krieg" spielt also nur Okinawa eine Rolle. Etwaige Kampfhandlungen von Südkorea aus würden sich dagegen gegen die nordschinesische Flotte oder sogar gegen die Region um Peking direkt richten und wenn DAS keine Kriegserklärung ist, dann weiß ich nicht mehr, was du diesseits eines Atomschlages überhaupt noch als solche zählen willst.



Es ist ermüdend wie wenig Vorstellungskraft du besitzt.
Ja, ich weiß, es ist vollkommen unmöglich Flugzeuge von SK nach Japan zu verlegen, vollkommen absurd und komplett wahnsinnig. Ich mein, wer würde sowas tun, zumal das eine Maßnahme wäre, die man binnen kurzer Zeit realisieren könnte. Was kommt jetzt hier als Einwand? Dass der McDonalds auf der Kadena AirBase mit den zusätzlichen Piloten nicht klarkäme?

Ja, in Südkorea sollten aktuell F-16 stationiert sein, auf Okinawa nicht. Ja, das könnte logistische Probleme nach sich ziehen. So what. Wir haben hier in Deutschland Autobahnen, da machste die Mittelleitplanke raus und es kommen Behelfsflugplätze bei rum.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Oktober 2021)

@ hoffgang

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, das es *nicht* US Festland und dann Japan Okinawa "ist", sondern da gibt es noch Hawai und Guam (Andersen Air Base), also die Amis haben im "Hinterraum" des Pazifik eine ziemlich gute Logistik, die sehr schnell aktiviert werden kann und dann für sehr unangenehme Überraschungen für jeden Gegner sorgen kann.
Jedenfalss brauchen sie für die Verlegung von Flugzeugen (Jagdstaffeln, Jabos, Bomber, Tanker, Transporter etc.) eher Stunden bis sehr wenige Tage, als Tage bis Wochen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sorry aber was du jetzt beschreibst konnte man schon vor 80 Jahren genau mit so einem Mikrofon Array.
> Laut KTB Bismarck und KTB Prinz Eugen wurden bei eigener Fahrt von 26kn, Hood und Prince of Wales auf 35 SM passiv durch das GHG geortet, bevor sie über den Horizont sichtbar wurden. Beide englischen Schlachtschiffe liefen um die 28kn.
> Laut KTB Tirpitz wurde im Sommer 1942 mehreren Torpedos durch englische U Boote erfolgreich durch Ortung durch das GHG ausgewichen, bei 20kn Marschfahrt, genauso konnte Torpedos durch einen Angrif durch Träger gestützte "Torpedoflugzeuge" erfolgreich durch Ortung durch das GHG ausgewichen werden.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis. Habe mit den Stichworten tatsächlich eine Quelle gefunden, die die Geschichte bestätigt. Merchwürdig...
Alles, was ich bislang gelesen habe (eher U-Boot-fokussiert) und auch mehrere andere Suchtreffer (nebst drei Dutzend Wikipedia-Zitaten...), die ich spontan finden kann, geben die Hälfte oder sogar nur ein Drittel dieser Reichweite gegen typische Überwasserschiffe der Zeit an. Und das ausgehend von U-Booten, deren Geschwindigkeit respektive Eigengeräusche locker eine Größenordnung kleiner als bei Prinz Eugen gewesen sein müssten.

Entweder war Hood absurd übermäßig laut oder alle Bücher, die ich bislang dazu gelesen habe (größtenteils Bibliotheksmaterial/nicht zur Hand) waren absurd übermäßig falsch. So oder so: Vergleich erstmal zurückgezogen.

Die eigentliche Aussage, dass Flugzeugträger deutlich größerer Gefahr durch U-Boote ausgesetzt sind, als Inseln, lasse ich aber erstmal so stehen. Der andauernde Einsatz diverser aktiver Sonarsysteme in der U-Boot-Bekämpfung selbst von deutlich langsameren und leiseren Einheiten legt jedenfalls nahe, dass sich moderne Angreifer nicht 100%ig zuverlässig passiv orten lassen, erst recht nicht über dutzende Seemeilen.

(Es hat nicht zufällig jemand genau Spezifikationen zu den modernsten UW-Ortungssystemen von US-Flugzeugträgern  ?)




Don-71 schrieb:


> @ hoffgang
> 
> Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, das es *nicht* US Festland und dann Japan Okinawa "ist", sondern da gibt es noch Hawai und Guam (Andersen Air Base), also die Amis haben im "Hinterraum" des Pazifik eine ziemlich gute Logistik, die sehr schnell aktiviert werden kann und dann für sehr unangenehme Überraschungen für jeden Gegner sorgen kann.
> Jedenfalss brauchen sie für die Verlegung von Flugzeugen (Jagdstaffeln, Jabos, Bomber, Tanker, Transporter etc.) eher Stunden bis sehr wenige Tage, als Tage bis Wochen.



Eine Verlegung würde ich selbst quer über den Pazifik für einzelne Einheiten binnen 24 h erwarten, für eine größere Mengen in einer halben bis einer Woche wegen Vorbereitungsbedarf (der im Falle eines sich anbahnenden Konflikts aber eben auch schon vorbereitet werden kann). Im Ernstfall Lufteinheiten innerhalb des exakt dafür vorbereiteten Netzes von Stützpunkten zu verlegen ist derart einfach, dass ich nicht einmal auf die Idee gekommen wäre, dass Hoffgang über einen Truppenabzug aus Südkorea zugunsten Taiwans sprechen könnte, sondern ausschließlich gegen direkte Einsätze von SK aus argumentiert habe.

Imho wäre es in dem konstruierten Szenario "USA bekriegen chinesische Einheiten über Taiwan, sind aber noch nicht offiziell im Krieg" sogar geradezu zu absurd bis bescheuert, das Kontingent in Südkorea zu schwächen. Das müsste im Gegenteil massiv ausgebaut werden. Einerseits weil ein sich nicht mehr um internationale Ächtung kümmerndes China auch ein nicht mit an der Leine geführtes Nordkorea bedeutet, andererseits weil man Südkorea aus wesentlich mehr hochrangige Ziele in China leicht erreichen kann. Sollte also tatsächlich auch jemand in der US-Militärführung auf die Idee kommen, systematisch chinesische Flugzeuge abzuschießen, während man sich im Frieden mit China befindet, so wäre eine große potentielle Bedrohung von Südkorea aus das beste Druckmittel, um China zur Wahrung dieses "Friedens" zu zwingen. Sonst werden die die Aufnahme der Kampfhandlungen nämlich kurzerhand selbst als Kriegserklärung deuten.


----------



## compisucher (16. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein weniger aussagekräftiges Bild konntest du nicht finden, oder  ?


Neee, weil ich ja nur die Lage, ca. Form (Knubbels) und die Funktion per se von -äh- Wissenden kenne und du im Netz mit Sicherheit hierzu keine Detailfotos finden wirst.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Habe mit den Stichworten tatsächlich eine Quelle gefunden, die die Geschichte bestätigt. Merchwürdig...
> Alles, was ich bislang gelesen habe (eher U-Boot-fokussiert) und auch mehrere andere Suchtreffer (nebst drei Dutzend Wikipedia-Zitaten...), die ich spontan finden kann, geben die Hälfte oder sogar nur ein Drittel dieser Reichweite gegen typische Überwasserschiffe der Zeit an. Und das ausgehend von U-Booten, deren Geschwindigkeit respektive Eigengeräusche locker eine Größenordnung kleiner als bei Prinz Eugen gewesen sein müssten.





> Entweder war Hood absurd übermäßig laut oder alle Bücher, die ich bislang dazu gelesen habe (größtenteils Bibliotheksmaterial/nicht zur Hand) waren absurd übermäßig falsch. So oder so: Vergleich erstmal zurückgezogen.



Das Problem liegt hier bei der "Wasserbeschaffenheit" (Temperatur) und  wohl hauptsächlich Tiefe des Seegebietes und dass das Übungsgebiet der KM sowohl für U Boote  als auch Überwasserschiffe die Ostsee war. In der Ostsee konnte das GHG nie die Leistungen erzielen, wie im freien tiefen und kalten Atlantik, insoweit geben diese Quellen (zu Training und Erprobung) ein anderes Bild wieder, wie Einsatz/Front KTBs.
Nach meinen Recherchen waren die ersten Boote mit großem GHG Balkon (beim Typ XXI Standard), aber immer noch kleiner als bei den Schlachtschiffen und Kreuzern, durchaus in der Lage je nach Seegebiet, Einzelfahrer auch bis zu 20-30sm zu orten, Konvois sind durchaus bis 80-100sm bei sehr guten Bedingungen und entsprechender Größe geortet worden, aber eben nur bei den richtigen  Umgebungsumständen.
Auch bei kleineren Schiffen mit weniger Mikrofonen funktionierte das GHG anscheinend je nach Umständen sehr gut.
Jedenfalls konnte 5-6  Torpedosboote 1939 (Elbing Klasse/Zersatörer) am Rande des/im Kanal(s) 1944 einen leichetn Kreuzer und zwei Cossacks (Flottenzerstörer) durch einen Horch&Torpedo Hinterhalt erledigen.

Edit:
Ach ja, was ich noch aus erster Hand weiß, weil ich zufällig einen ehemaligen US Sonar Operator auf Raketen U-Booten kenne, das die Ohio Klasse der Amis, die weiterentwickelte Tochter/Enkelin/Urenkelin eines GHG durch die Gegend fährt.








						Ohio-Klasse – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> Das Haupt-*Sonarsystem* der Boote der _Ohio-Klasse_ ist das _*BQQ-6*_, das aus einem Kugelsonar im Bug besteht. Dieses kann zur Suche nach Zielen nur passiv eingesetzt werden; einen aktiven Modus, wie er auf Jagd-U-Booten eingesetzt wird, besitzt das System hier nicht.


Laut seinen Aussagen ist das BBQ-6 oder alle BBQ Sonare eine direkte US Weiterentwicklung des deutschen GHGs, dessen Technik man nach dem WWII kopiert und erprobt und dann weiterentwickelt hat.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ hoffgang
> Jedenfalss brauchen sie für die Verlegung von Flugzeugen (Jagdstaffeln, Jabos, Bomber, Tanker, Transporter etc.) eher Stunden bis sehr wenige Tage, als Tage bis Wochen.


Das ist unbestritten, aber sie brauchen dafür auch Platz. Wenn Japan mitmacht und seine Flughäfen zur Verfügung stellt, super, wenn Japan sich raushält wird man einfach ein Problem bekommen, dass man zwar Flugzeuge hat, aber ggf. nicht genug Raum um alles unterzukriegen.

Ja, ich hab gesagt, man kann die Flugzeuge aus SK nach Japan verlegen, das sind etwa 70 F-16.
Das wird die Airbase auf Okinawa locker verkraften, aber irgendwann ist die einfach voll. Was die USA in einem solchen Szenario benötigen sind Schiffe. Und die verlegen sich deutlich langsamer als Flugzeuge.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Imho wäre es in dem konstruierten Szenario "USA bekriegen chinesische Einheiten über Taiwan, sind aber noch nicht offiziell im Krieg" sogar geradezu zu absurd bis bescheuert, das Kontingent in Südkorea zu schwächen.


Warum?
Dein Folgearument zielt ja darauf ab, dass man von SK aus besser chinesische Ziele erreichen könne... Was in diesem Szenario nicht passiert, es ergo keinen Sinn ergibt, diese Flugzeuge in SK versauern zu lassen wenn man diese weiter südlich brauche könnte.

Es ergibt dann keinen Sinn - und da hast du Recht - wenn sich die USA entscheiden China den Krieg zu erklären. Dann ergibts keinen Sinn. Aber das wird nicht passieren.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> , andererseits weil man Südkorea aus wesentlich mehr hochrangige Ziele in China leicht erreichen kann. S*ollte also tatsächlich auch jemand in der US-Militärführung auf die Idee kommen, systematisch chinesische Flugzeuge abzuschießen, während man sich im Frieden mit China befindet, so wäre eine große potentielle Bedrohung von Südkorea aus das beste Druckmittel, um China zur Wahrung dieses "Friedens" zu zwingen*. Sonst werden die die Aufnahme der Kampfhandlungen nämlich kurzerhand selbst als Kriegserklärung deuten.


Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden. Die USA werden defensive Kampfhandlungen im taiwanesischen Luftraum / Seegebiet durchführen und eben nicht angreifen wo es grade passt. Das ist doch kein schwierig vorzustellendes Szenario.

Was ist so kompliziert daran sich vorzustellen, dass die USA Taiwan helfen, die Invasion ihrer Insel abzuwehren, ansonsten aber auf Feindseligkeiten mit China verzichten, eben um den Konflikt nicht als direkte Konfrontation zweier Atommächte eskalieren zu lassen.
Was ist schwierig daran sich vorzustellen, dass die USA einen Weg finden wollen, der ihnen ermöglicht Taiwan beizustehen, aber einen Krieg mit China vermeidet. Krieg zwischen den USA und China ist mehr als die Streitfrage um Taiwans. Erstens brennt dabei der komplette Pazifikraum, zweitens kann diese Eskalation nicht so einfach gestoppt werden und drittens steigt massiv die Gefahr, dass eine Seite zum Äußersten greift.

Die Verteidigung Taiwans z.b. muss nicht die Vernichtung der Chinesischen Atomwaffen beinhalten.
Krieg gegen China wird diese Option mindestens prüfen, höchstwahrscheinlich wird hierzu auch der Versuch unternommen. Und das ist ein brandgefährliches Szenario, Ergo werden die USA versuchen, dieses zu vermeiden und es nicht über eine lokale Eskalation (Taiwan) hinaus auf Feindseligkeiten anlegen.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden. Die USA werden defensive Kampfhandlungen im taiwanesischen Luftraum / Seegebiet durchführen und eben nicht angreifen wo es grade passt. Das ist doch kein schwierig vorzustellendes Szenario.
> 
> Was ist so kompliziert daran sich vorzustellen, dass die USA Taiwan helfen, die Invasion ihrer Insel abzuwehren, ansonsten aber auf Feindseligkeiten mit China verzichten, eben um den Konflikt nicht als direkte Konfrontation zweier Atommächte eskalieren zu lassen.
> Was ist schwierig daran sich vorzustellen, dass die USA einen Weg finden wollen, der ihnen ermöglicht Taiwan beizustehen, aber einen Krieg mit China vermeidet. Krieg zwischen den USA und China ist mehr als die Streitfrage um Taiwans. Erstens brennt dabei der komplette Pazifikraum, zweitens kann diese Eskalation nicht so einfach gestoppt werden und drittens steigt massiv die Gefahr, dass eine Seite zum Äußersten greift.
> ...


Ich kann dir definitiv folgen und verstehe auch die Idee dahinter, aber ich habe da erhebliche Zweifel gerade bezogen auf den Küstenabschnitt mit den chinesischen Invasionshäfen. Viel würde davon abhängen wieviel internationaler Druck auf China ausgeübt werden kann, denn dauerhaft stoppen könnte man eine chinesische Invasion nur, in dem man die Invasionshäfen und und die Infrastruktur des chinesischen Küstenabschnitts angreift und teilweise zerstört.

Wenn es optimal läuft, versuchen es die Chinesen mit 1-4?  Wellen, die entweder durchkommen oder von Taiwan mit den USA zusammen, abgewehrt werden.
Danach ist alles entscheidend ob die Chinesen aufgrund von internationalen politischen und wirtschaftlichen Druck aufhören, machen sie das nicht, und greifen Taiwan fortgesetzt an, wird dein Szenario m.A. nach eskalieren.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Danach ist alles entscheidend ob die Chinesen aufgrund von internationalen politischen und wirtschaftlichen Druck aufhören, machen sie das nicht, und greifen Taiwan fortgesetzt an, wird dein Szenario m.A. nach eskalieren.



Und genau deswegen sag ich seit Tagen, Chinas Ziel bei einem Angriff muss es sein, schnellstmöglich Fakten zu schaffen. Aus genau dem Grund den du beschreibst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt hier bei der "Wasserbeschaffenheit" (Temperatur) und  wohl hauptsächlich Tiefe des Seegebietes und dass das Übungsgebiet der KM sowohl für U Boote  als auch Überwasserschiffe die Ostsee war. In der Ostsee konnte das GHG nie die Leistungen erzielen, wie im freien tiefen und kalten Atlantik, insoweit geben diese Quellen (zu Training und Erprobung) ein anderes Bild wieder, wie Einsatz/Front KTBs.



Die Ostsee kann auch ganz schöne kalt sein (Quelle: Eigene Erfahrung ) und über 50 km Entfernung sollte die Tiefe noch keine Rolle spielen. Im Gegenteil: In nicht-polaren Breiten, wo das Oberflächenwasser einige K wärmer ist und die Schallgeschwindigkeit deswegen nicht linear mit der Tiefe zunimmt, sind es locker 60-70 km, ehe nach schräg unten abgestrahlten Schallwellen zum ersten Mal wieder die Oberfläche erreichen, während sie in einem flachen Meer wie der Ostsee mehrfach zwischen Boden und Oberfläche reflektiert werden und so auch Horchende in geringerer Entfernung erreichen. Für jagende U-Boote würde die Bilanz aus gleichem Grund natürlich anders aussehen, weil die eben nicht an der Oberfläche sitzen, aber Prinz Eugen hat SOFAR-Tiefen nicht mal nach Crossroads erreicht  .

Denkbar ist, dass die nominellen Angaben allgemein sehr konservativ waren oder die in Randmeeren deutlich stärkeren Einschränkungen durch biologische Aktivität berücksichtigten. Aber in dem Maße hätte ich das nie erwartet, ist ja schließlich eine technische Angabe zum Möglichen. Weißt du zufällig, auf was für Geschwindigkeiten sich die Erfahrungswerte in anderen Praxisberichten beziehen? Bei der Erkennung schwacher Signale hing damals ja auch viel von Fähigkeit und Gehör des Sonargasts ab, für den die Marineführung natürlich keinen Best-Case in die Handbücher schreiben konnte. Aber wenn das eigentliche Problem die eigene Lärmentwicklung ist, hilft eigentlich nur, Maschinen abzuschalten. Dann könnten Überwassereinheiten dank ihrer (damals) z.T. größeren Arrays auch eine Reichweite oberhalb der Angaben für U-Boote erzielen, aber das wäre eben nicht mehr horchen bei Einsatzgeschwindigkeit.



> Laut seinen Aussagen ist das BBQ-6 oder alle BBQ Sonare eine direkte US Weiterentwicklung des deutschen GHGs, dessen Technik man nach dem WWII kopiert und erprobt und dann weiterentwickelt hat.



Ist er ins Detail gegangen? Würde mich interessieren, ob da wirklich noch eine rein deutsche Idee bis heute nachwirkt oder ob er nur das Grundprinzip meint. Ich halte es zwar für plausibel, dass man 46 nicht auf Basis zwei- und drittklassiger Technik weiterentwickelt hat, würde aber erwarten, dass die alten qualitativen Vorteile spätestens in den 60ern keine Rolle mehr spielten, weil sowieso jedes Teil durch eine Neuentwicklung ausgetauscht worden war.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Warum?
> Dein Folgearument zielt ja darauf ab, dass man von SK aus besser chinesische Ziele erreichen könne... Was in diesem Szenario nicht passiert, es ergo keinen Sinn ergibt, diese Flugzeuge in SK versauern zu lassen wenn man diese weiter südlich brauche könnte.



Weder ein guter Stratege noch ein guter Diplomat verteilt seine Kräfte nach dem, was er im Moment braucht. Und was man ausgehend von der beschriebenen Situation im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes im nächsten Moment brauchen könnte, habe ich ja geschildert.



> Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden. Die USA werden defensive Kampfhandlungen im taiwanesischen Luftraum / Seegebiet durchführen und eben nicht angreifen wo es grade passt. Das ist doch kein schwierig vorzustellendes Szenario.



Dein Szenario setzt voraus, dass sich chinesische Einheiten nach Lust und Laune von US-Flugzeugen im taiwanesischen Luftraum abschießen lassen, umgekehrt aber US-Einheiten außerhalb des taiwanesischen Luftraums, selbst parallel zu chinesischen Sicherheitsbereichen fliegend, nur Applaus von chinesischen Kräften erhalten. Das China sich die Grenzen eines transpazifischen Konflikts vorgeben und selbigen direkt in den eigenen Vorgarten schreiben lässt, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich bis naiv respektive allenfalls unter knallharten militärischen Zwängen für möglihc, siehe vorletzter Absatz unten.



> Was ist so kompliziert daran sich vorzustellen, dass die USA Taiwan helfen, die Invasion ihrer Insel abzuwehren, ansonsten aber auf Feindseligkeiten mit China verzichten, eben um den Konflikt nicht als direkte Konfrontation zweier Atommächte eskalieren zu lassen.
> Was ist schwierig daran sich vorzustellen, dass die USA einen Weg finden wollen, der ihnen ermöglicht Taiwan beizustehen, aber einen Krieg mit China vermeidet. Krieg zwischen den USA und China ist mehr als die Streitfrage um Taiwans.



Krieg ist zu allererst mal ein diplomatischer Zustand und herrscht spätestens dann, wenn man Einheiten des Gegners direkt angreift. (Wann er sonst noch herrscht, ist ein komplexeres Thema.)
Aus gutem Grund haben sowohl USA als auch UdSSR in 40 Jahren diverser Stellvertreterkriege jedes einzelne mal, wenn die jeweilige Gegenseite persönlich ein-/angegriffen hat, der jeweils anderen Partei nur "Material" zur Verfügung gestellt. Nicht einmal im Koreakrieg kämpften "US-Streitkräfte" gegen die "rote Armee", sondern nur "UN-Truppen" gegen Jets, Panzer und anderes schweres gerät, dass die UdSSR samt darin sitzendem Personal an die KPA "verkauft" hatte.

Diese Wortklauberei ist aber im Falle Taiwans praktisch nicht möglich, weil Taiwan gemäß US-Diplomatie kein Staat ist. Sobald aber Flugzeuge mit Markierungen der USAF systematisch Flugzeuge mit Markierungen der PLAAF abschießen, zumal in gemäß internationalem Recht chinesischem Luftraum, befinden sich China und die USA in einem militärischen Konflikt miteinander. Da gibt es keine rechtliche oder diplomatische Grenze mehr, keine "nur lokale Eskalation". Da ist dann bereits das eingetreten, was du vollkommen zu Recht als um-beinahe-jeden-Preis zu vermeindendes Szenario beschreibst.

Zwischen den Möglichkeiten "USA hält sich raus" und "USA endet in einem offenen, transpazifischen Krieg mit China" sehe ich nur einen messerscharfen Grat von Selbsteinschränkungen: Nicht nur vor nuklearer, sondern vor jeglicher Eskalation steht in einem Krieg die Abwägung "wenn ich den Schritt als erster mache, wie lautet dann die Antwort?" Hier gibt es Möglichkeit eines Abschreckungs-Gleichgewichts zwischen einer Eskalation auf transpazifische Seewege und pazifische US-Basen (im Extremfall bis Hawaii) durch China auf der einen Seite und einer Eskalation auf das nordchinesische Meer und das chinesische Kernland östlich davon durch die USA auf der anderen Seite. Dafür braucht die USA aber Kräfte in Südkorea (oder Träger westlich von Japan, was ich aber für noch realitätsferner halte). Und es müssen ZUSÄTZLICHE, einsatzbereite Kräfte sein, nichts was bereits mit der Verteidigung Taiwans ausgebucht ist.

Daher wie gesagt: Mit 98%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit halten sich die US-Streitkräfte ganz raus oder es eskaliert weit über Taiwan hinaus. Dazwischen bleiben 2%, in denen es sich die USA nicht leisten können, auch nur eine F-16 aus Südkorea abzuziehen. Im Gegenteil: Ein wiederentflammen des Koreakrieges wäre in so einer Situation akut zu befürchten. Die USA müssten in SK also sogar aufstocken, um die Doppelbelastung aus aktivem Krieg und Abschreckung zu stemmen.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weder ein guter Stratege noch ein guter Diplomat verteilt seine Kräfte nach dem, was er im Moment braucht. Und was man ausgehend von der beschriebenen Situation im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes im nächsten Moment brauchen könnte, habe ich ja geschildert.


Jo gegen Tante Inges Abreiskalender der Strategieweisheiten bin ich natürlich machtlos.
Schwerpunkt bilden, Reserven bilden. Fertig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dein Szenario setzt voraus, dass sich chinesische Einheiten nach Lust und Laune von US-Flugzeugen im taiwanesischen Luftraum abschießen lassen, umgekehrt aber US-Einheiten außerhalb des taiwanesischen Luftraums, selbst parallel zu chinesischen Sicherheitsbereichen fliegend, nur Applaus von chinesischen Kräften erhalten.


Nein, tuts nicht. Das ist DEINE begrenzte Vorstellung davon.
Es wird sogar sehr interessant zu sehen 
a.) Wie sich Japan verhalten wird und
b.) Ob China US Streitkräfte z.b. auf Okinawa angreift, um diese an einem Eingreifen um Taiwan zu hindern.
Das wäre aber genau der Flächenbrand den China nicht brauchen kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das China sich die Grenzen eines transpazifischen Konflikts vorgeben und selbigen direkt in den eigenen Vorgarten schreiben lässt, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich bis naiv respektive allenfalls unter knallharten militärischen Zwängen für möglihc, siehe vorletzter Absatz unten.


Es ist eben kein transpazifischer Konflikt wenns nach den Chinesen geht, sondern nur ein rein inner-chinesischer.
Die Chinesen wollen nicht dass die USA eingreifen, die Chinesen wollen keine US Flugzeuge abschießen oder US Schiffe versenken. All das will man nicht, weil es dem eigentlichen Ziel im Weg steht.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aus gutem Grund haben sowohl USA als auch UdSSR in 40 Jahren diverser Stellvertreterkriege jedes einzelne mal, wenn die jeweilige Gegenseite persönlich ein-/angegriffen hat, der jeweils anderen Partei nur "Material" zur Verfügung gestellt. Nicht einmal im Koreakrieg kämpften "US-Streitkräfte" gegen die "rote Armee", sondern nur "UN-Truppen" gegen Jets, Panzer und anderes schweres gerät, dass die UdSSR samt darin sitzendem Personal an die KPA "verkauft" hatte.


Und aus genau dem Grund will China - wie oben beschrieben - Flugzeuge / Schiffe der USA zerstören. Weil die direkte Konfrontation zwischen Atommächten keine gute Idee ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diese Wortklauberei ist aber im Falle Taiwans praktisch nicht möglich, weil Taiwan gemäß US-Diplomatie kein Staat ist.


Ist richtig und der Taiwan Relations Act beschreibt eben nicht dediziert, ob die USA eingreifen werden oder nicht.
Was doof für die Chinesen ist, denn Unwissenheit ist ein Risikofaktor. Was aber auch doof für die USA ist, denn das hat halt nur vermindertes Abschreckungspotential.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sobald aber Flugzeuge mit Markierungen der USAF systematisch Flugzeuge mit Markierungen der PLAAF abschießen, zumal in gemäß internationalem Recht chinesischem Luftraum, befinden sich China und die USA in einem militärischen Konflikt miteinander.


Das ist korrekt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da gibt es keine rechtliche oder diplomatische Grenze mehr, keine "nur lokale Eskalation".


Das ist einfach nur falsch. Grade Diplomatie wirkt hier Wunder.
Schau dir Indien & Pakistan an. Die sind sich auch nicht an die Gurgel nur weil man sich gegenseitig Flugzeuge vom Himmel schießt. Da die USA ein wesentlich besseres diplomatischen Verhältnis zu den Chinesen haben als seinerzeit zur UDSSR bestehen die dazu notwendigen Kanäle bereits. 
Was ja seinerzeit eines der großen Probleme war, wie kriegt man eine Eskalation, wie z.b. die Kubakrise gestoppt wenn die beiden Mächte nicht mal mit einander kommunizieren können.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da ist dann bereits das eingetreten, was du vollkommen zu Recht als um-beinahe-jeden-Preis zu vermeindendes Szenario beschreibst.


Ist es nicht. Was hindert beide Staaten bitte daran sich um Taiwan die Köppe einzuschlagen, sonst aber sich gegenseitig in Ruhe zu lassen. Was? 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zwischen den Möglichkeiten "USA hält sich raus" und "USA endet in einem offenen, transpazifischen Krieg mit China" sehe ich nur einen messerscharfen Grat von Selbsteinschränkungen: Nicht nur vor nuklearer, sondern vor jeglicher Eskalation steht in einem Krieg die Abwägung "wenn ich den Schritt als erster mache, wie lautet dann die Antwort?"


Du verkennst zwei ganz wesentliche Grundlagen des Handelns von Staaten.
Oberstes Maxim eines Staates ist sein eigenes Überleben (wüsstest du, wenn du Mearsheimer gelesen hättestm, oder Machiavelli, aber Mearsheimer hätt gereicht...). Daraus folgert Nummer 2, die Anwendung von Gewalt hat ein klares Ziel und eine Abwägung zwischen Nutzen und Risiko.

Wenn China Taiwan wirklich angreift, dann nur unter den folgenden Prämissen:
- Man ist sich sicher, dass man den Konflikt mit den USA begrenzt halten kann
- Man ist sich sicher, dass man einen Krieg gegen die USA führen und gewinnen kann ohne dass dieser in das Risiko läuft nuklear zu werden
- Man ist sich sicher, dass die USA sich raushalten

Sowohl die USA, als auch China haben kein Interesse an einem Krieg. China, weil es massiv aufrüstet, aber nicht in der Lage ist die USA so zu dominieren wie es notwendig wäre, v.a. wenn man gleichzeitig Taiwan angreift - und ohne Taiwan erobert zu haben kommt man nicht wirklich in eine Ausgangsposition um sich mit den USA anzulegen. Catch-22.
Die USA haben da keinen Bock drauf, weil sie verlieren könnten. Sie können Taiwan aber auch nicht alleine lassen weil das Ihre Position im Pazifik massiv schwächt und den ärgsten Rivalen, China, deutlich stärkt. Catch-22.

Also isses für beide Staaten von Interesse die Taiwanfrage zu klären, ganz nach Schulhofmanier, der eine holt seine Freunde, der andere auch, dann gibts ein Ackermatch, dann ist wieder gut.
Für beide Staaten ist es aber gleichzeitig NICHT von Interesse sich gegenseitig Häfen, Flughäfen und whatnot kaputtzubomben, uneingeschränkten Seekrieg zu führen, sich gegenseitig Atomwaffen wegzunehmen und und und.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Daher wie gesagt: Mit 98%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit halten sich die US-Streitkräfte ganz raus oder es eskaliert weit über Taiwan hinaus. Dazwischen bleiben 2%, in denen es sich die USA nicht leisten können, auch nur eine F-16 aus Südkorea abzuziehen. Im Gegenteil: Ein wiederentflammen des Koreakrieges wäre in so einer Situation akut zu befürchten. Die USA müssten in SK also sogar aufstocken, um die Doppelbelastung aus aktivem Krieg und Abschreckung zu stemmen.


Nochmal: Es gibt keinen Grund, warum das über Taiwan eskalieren sollte. 
Für die USA ergibt es keinen Sinn militärische Ziele in China anzugreifen wenn diese nicht zwingen für die Invasion in Taiwan benötigt werden. Und nochmal, China hat kein Interesse daran, dass Kim ausgerechnet dann gegen SK losschlägt während es sich Taiwan zurückholen will. Denn dann stehen sich schon gleich 3 Atommächte gegenüber und das wird unübersichtlich.

China will Taiwan. Dafür wird man bereit sein beträchtliche Ressourcen zu opfern. Aber man wird nicht bereit sein ein potentiell nukleares Szenario zu riskieren. China wird Kim an die Kandarre nehmen, klar, Nordkorea kann sich anders entscheiden, das hätte aber einen erheblichen Preis für Nordkorea - und die sind eben auch vorrangig daran interessiert den Staat zu erhalten und nicht suizidal auf Wiedervereinigung per Kampfpanzer zu drängen.

Zumal das für NK ein gewaltiges Risiko wäre - ist ja nicht gesagt, dass sie gewinnen, selbst wenn die USA mit Taiwan zu tun haben. Und es wird dann eben auch fraglich sein, ob NK Unterstützung durch China bekommt. 


Daher meine erneute Frage:
Warum sollte der Konflikt eskalieren?
Warum.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Oktober 2021)

Mich interessiert auch das danach, wenn Taiwan angegriffen wird und die PRC gewinnt.
Selbst wenn der militärische Konflikt isoliert bleibt wird es doch den größten Handelskrieg der Geschichte geben.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> st er ins Detail gegangen? Würde mich interessieren, ob da wirklich noch eine rein deutsche Idee bis heute nachwirkt oder ob er nur das Grundprinzip meint. Ich halte es zwar für plausibel, dass man 46 nicht auf Basis zwei- und drittklassiger Technik weiterentwickelt hat, würde aber erwarten, dass die alten qualitativen Vorteile spätestens in den 60ern keine Rolle mehr spielten, weil sowieso jedes Teil durch eine Neuentwicklung ausgetauscht worden war.


Nein er ist nicht wirklich ins Detail gegangen, die Dinger stehen immer noch im Dienst, wir haben uns darüber 2008/2009 unterhalten, allgemein über den maritimen WWII und er findet die deutsche Technik kommt oftmals in Sekundärliteratur in Bezug auf die Marine zu schlecht weg.
Seine überlieferten Worte waren, dass sie die die Grundzüge und Funktionsweise des GHGs in der Ausbildung durchgehechelt haben und die Ausbilder kein Geheimnis daraus gemacht haben, dass das BBQ Sonar auf dem GHG basiert, natürlich mit modernster Technik und Elektronik weiterentwickelt. Insoweit wird dort sicherlich jedes Bauteil neu entwickelt worden sein.

Waren Unterwassemikrofone eine alleinige deutsche Idee?! Nein ganz bestimmt nicht, aber es hatte keine andere WWII Nation ein funktionierendes Array (passiv) mit der Leistung auf der BS und Hipper Klasse und den Typ XXI U-Booten, nicht mal ansatzweise. Die Amis wurden auf das GHG zuerst durch Prinz Eugen aufmerksam, da sie bei US Versuchsfahrten jedem Übungstorpedo durch das GHG ausweichen konnte, danach wurde die komplette Technik mit Mikrofonen ausgebaut und weiter getestet, das kann man ebenfalls in den Erprobungsberichten der Amis über PE nachlesen. Dazu kamen die Erprobungen mit den beiden Typ XXI U-Booten, die die Amis 2-3 Jahre bis zur schrottreife der Boote getestet haben.
Nach meinen Wissen kamm dann das erste weiterentwickelte  passiv Sonar, basierend auf dem GHG, bei den ersten Atom U-Booten der Amis zum Einsatz.

Umd deine Frage abschließend zu beantworten fehlt mir einfach Wissen, ich versuche es einfach mal mit einem Vergleich:
Würde ich mich "Heute" mit Jemanden über  dieselelektrische U-Boote unterhalten, glaube ich weniger das der allgemeine Tenor wäre, dass das XXI U-Boot die Mutter aller modernen  dieselelektrische U-Boote ist, die Grundidee und das erste fertig entwickelte Boot ja, aber mehr auch nicht, wenn mir aber ein US Sonar Operator von sich aus erzählt, das"sein" Sonar auf den Weiterentwicklungen des GHGs basiert, scheint wohl mehr drann zu sein.
Auf alle Fälle war das GHG am Ende des Krieges und wohl auch bis die Amis es weiterentwickelt haben, das absolute Cutting Edge auf diesem Gebiet, ähnlich wie die Schnellbootmotoren MB 518








						Mercedes-Benz MB 518 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



die bis 1970 in Schnellboote selbst der deutschen Marine verbaut wurden, also 30 Jahre nach ihrer "Grundentwicklung".


----------



## Don-71 (17. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig, auf was für Geschwindigkeiten sich die Erfahrungswerte in anderen Praxisberichten beziehen?


Bei den Elbing Zerstörern weiß ich auf Grund der KTB, das sie ihre Hinterhalte immer gestoppt liegend aufgebaut haben, mind 2-3 Boote lagen bewegungslos im Wasser, um den Fein d zu orten, danach hat man sich in Schleichfahrt auf Position gebracht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur falsch. Grade Diplomatie wirkt hier Wunder.
> Schau dir Indien & Pakistan an. Die sind sich auch nicht an die Gurgel nur weil man sich gegenseitig Flugzeuge vom Himmel schießt.



*guckt*
Ich sehe einen einzigen Abschuss außerhalb von "Kriegs"-Zeiten. Und der fand an der unmittelbaren Grenze des Luftraums beider Seiten statt, wie praktisch alle indisch-pakistanischen Zusammenstöße der letzten 20 Jahre. Wie du so etwas mit der systematischen Bekämpfung von Angreifern, mehrere 1000 km von eingenem Territorium entfernt auch nur vergleichen kannst, ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel.



> Ist es nicht. Was hindert beide Staaten bitte daran sich um Taiwan die Köppe einzuschlagen, sonst aber sich gegenseitig in Ruhe zu lassen. Was?



Die Tatsache, dass ein Krieg, erst recht transozeanisch geführt, immer auch von Nachschubwegen abhängig ist und somit kaum ein "sonst" gibt? Die Tatsache, dass über 500-1000-15000 km anfliegende Flugzeuge über 500-1000-1500 km anfliegen? Von in Verlegung befindlichen Einheiten ganz zu schweigen?
"Sich um Taiwan die Köppe einschlagen" beinhaltet es, einen nach Taiwan auslaufenden Waffentransport vor San Diego zu versenken, wenn man das hinbekommt, und einen mittelstrecken-Lenkwaffenträger über dem nordchinesischen Meer  abzuschießen.



> Sowohl die USA, als auch China haben kein
> Interesse an einem Krieg.



Oh rly? Schön dass du, nachdem du mir eine Woche lang die Diskussionsfähigkeit abgestritten hast, weil ich logisch denke, anstatt blind Vordenker nachzuplappern, mir zustimmst, dass China Taiwan überhaupt nicht angreifen will, weil die Kosten astronomisch wären.



> Nochmal: Es gibt keinen Grund, warum das über Taiwan eskalieren sollte.



Es gibt immer einen Grund, einen Krieg ein Schrittchen weiter eskalieren zu lassen: Weil die einzige Alternative ist, sich hinzustellen und von Feinden umbringen zu lassen, die man rechtzeitig hätte neutralisieren können.



> Für die USA ergibt es keinen Sinn militärische Ziele in China anzugreifen wenn diese nicht zwingen für die Invasion in Taiwan benötigt werden.



Für die Vorbereitung einer Invasion wird eine chinesische Luftwaffe benötigt. Für die Sicherung chinesischen Luftraums wird ebenfalls eine Luftwaffe benötigt. China hat aber nur eine insgesamt und es liegt an den USA bzw. an den chinesischen Erwartungen bezüglich der USA, ob sie diese komplett, zum Großteil oder nur in geringem Umfange für Taiwan reservieren können. Das gleiche gilt umgekehrt für die von den USA für den Pazifikraum eingeplanten Einheiten, die zwischen Taiwan und anderen Aufgaben verteilt werden müssen.

Du hast klar gemacht, dass alte Klassiker für dich über allem stehen, aber wir leben nicht mehr im 18. Jhd., wo sich zwei Heere an einem Ort und zu einer Uhrzeit verabreden, wo sich dann nach allen Regeln der Ehre die Köpfe eingeschlagen werden. Wir reden in deinem Was-wäre-wenn-Szenario von modernen Kampfhandlungen, die beginnen, weil sich ein Staat über sämtliche Regeln der Völkerrechts hinwegsetzt und einen  Moderne Kriege, erst recht solche die Beginnen, weil sich eine Partei über sämtliche Regeln des Völkerrechts hinwegsetzt und einen Angriffskrieg zur Erweiterung seines Territoriums beginnt. In so einem Konflikt nutzt man jede Schwäche aus, die der Gegner zeigt, aber man fliegt nicht 400 km Schulter an Schulter über das chinesische Meer, um dann kurz vor Taiwan in einem offiziellen Kampfgebiet aufeinander loszugehen.



> Und nochmal, China hat kein Interesse daran, dass Kim ausgerechnet dann gegen SK losschlägt während es sich Taiwan zurückholen will. Denn dann stehen sich schon gleich 3 Atommächte gegenüber und das wird unübersichtlich.



Eine Atommacht, die den gleichen Feind bekämpft, wie man selbst, soll unerwünscht sein? Deine Argumentation geht die ganze Zeit davon aus, dass China den Frieden will, dafür sogar auf eine vorgezogene Verteidigung des Heimatterritoriums verzichtet, und gleichzeitig einen Angriffskrieg vom Zaun bricht. Findest du das nicht auch ein klitze kleines Bisschen schizophren?



> Zumal das für NK ein gewaltiges Risiko wäre - ist ja nicht gesagt, dass sie gewinnen, selbst wenn die USA mit Taiwan zu tun haben.



Das auch noch auszudiskutieren, würde den Rahmen hier sprengen. Aber drücken wir es so aus: Die USA haben nicht 30000 Mann (und Frauen) nebst bestmöglichem Material dauerhaft in Südkorea stationiert und ziehen zusätzlich bei jeder größeren NK-Provokation noch weitere Einheiten hinzu, wenn sie denken würden, die Südkoreaner hätten alleine gute Chancen.

(Anm.: Kennt jemand den Personalschlüssel der ROK? Die Streitkräfte insgesamt haben um die 550000 aktive Mitarbeiter, aber da müsste der gesamte Wasserkopf mit bei sein, den so eine Institution eben von der Ausbildung bis zur zentralen Buchhaltung so braucht.)



> Daher meine erneute Frage:
> Warum sollte der Konflikt eskalieren?
> Warum.



Siehe oben: Weil bei "eskalieren oder sterben" niemand mit "sterben" antwortet. Wenn der Gegner deine Soldaten 200 km vor Taiwan abschießt und du ihn beim nächsten mal 250 km vorher abfangen kannst, dann machst du das. Und der Gegner, der 250 km vorher abgefangen wurde, wird sich die nächste Chance bei 300 km nicht nehmen lassen. Es gibt in der qualitativen Eskalation Stufen wie "Atomkrieg" und "Bombardements von ziviler Infrastruktur im Heimatland". Und es gibt normalerweise auch diplomatische Grenzen wie "mische dich nicht mit Teilen der eigenen Streitskräfte ein" oder "schieße niemanden für dritte ab und Entschuldige dich für ""einzelne Versehen"" auf ""der anderen Seite der Grenze""". Aber geographisch muss da nichts eskalieren, weil von Anfang an überall das potentielles Kampfgebiet ist, wo feindliche Einheiten einander begegnen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Waren Unterwassemikrofone eine alleinige deutsche Idee?! Nein ganz bestimmt nicht, aber es hatte keine andere WWII Nation ein funktionierendes Array (passiv) mit der Leistung auf der BS und Hipper Klasse und den Typ XXI U-Booten, nicht mal ansatzweise.



Ich überlege gerade, ob die Allierten überhaupt echte Arrays hatten? Die USA waren zu Kriegsbeginn afaik noch weit hinter den Briten zurück und selbige hatten den Fokus auf aktive Technik. Ich weiß es gerade echt nicht, würde es aber für möglihc halten, wenn die noch ein Richtmikrofon von Hand im Kreis gedreht oder alternativ in Ruhelage in alle Richtungen gehorcht haben.

Aufgrund der strategischen Lage hatten die Alliierten ja auch einfach weniger Bedarf. Die deutschen Uboote brauchten ein bestmögliches Sonar, um sich an Geleitzüge heranzutasten und systematischer Verfolgung zu entkommen und sie konnten sich kein aktives System erlauben. Das auf der Gegenseite zumindest im Atlantik komplett anders aus. Pazifik weiß ich nicht so genau, aber dafür wurde erst spät entwickelt und allgemein war wegen der enormen Entfernungen die optische Ortung aus der Luft sehr wichtig und Uboote insgesamt weniger wirkungsvoll.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei den Elbing Zerstörern weiß ich auf Grund der KTB, das sie ihre Hinterhalte immer gestoppt liegend aufgebaut haben, mind 2-3 Boote lagen bewegungslos im Wasser, um den Fein d zu orten, danach hat man sich in Schleichfahrt auf Position gebracht.



Das ist natürlich eine wirkungsvolle Methode, die Probleme mit den Eigengeräuschen zu lösen  . Da glaube ich dann auch gerne entsprechend längere Entfernungen bei hinreichend aufwendiger Technik. Aber das ist eben kein 30-kn-Flugzeugträger mehr, der ein lauerndes Elektroboot bemerken will.


----------



## hoffgang (20. Oktober 2021)

@ruyven_macaran 

Ich probiers mal anders: Deine Schlussfolgerungen sind nicht per se falsch, Sie sind aber nur eine von vielen vielen Möglichkeiten und lassen oftmals den größeren Kontext außen vor. 
Kann es militärisch sinnvoll sein, wie von Dir beschrieben, Versorgungsschiffe vor San Diego anzugreifen? Absolut. 
Aber ist es von Interesse das zu tun? Nein, nicht immer.

Was ist Chinas Ziel. Das ist die entscheidende Frage.
Wenn wir festhalten, dass China Taiwan erobern will, oder dazu bringen, sich wieder in China einzugliedern, dann steht hier ein begrenztes, klar definiertes Ziel.
Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass China mit den USA Krieg führen möchte, dann müssten wir erstmal konkrete Ziele festlegen, denn niemand fängt einfach so einen Krieg an.

Um Taiwan einzunehmen muss China nicht zwangsläufig Krieg mit den USA führen. Ja, die Intervention der USA ist eine Möglichkeit, ebenso ist eine andere, dass die USA sich raushalten. Überspitzt kann man auch sagen, wenn Trump 2024 wieder gewählt würde, dann wäre auch eine direkte nukleare Antwort der USA auf eine Invasion Chinas in Taiwan möglich. Möglich ist, was man nicht ausschließen kann.

Also, wie erreicht China seine Ziele?
Wenn es nur um Taiwan geht, dann kann es militärisch Sinn ergeben, wenn man z.b. präventiv US Kräfte in Japan angreift. Was kaputt ist, kann mir nicht mehr begegnen. Bedeutet aber auch, die Option "USA hält sich raus" ist damit vom Tisch. 
Warum kann es Sinn ergeben, diese taktisch nützliche Option nicht zu ziehen? Aus dem einfachen Grund, dass China den Konflikt so klein wie möglich halten will. 

NK Invasion in SK? Möglich.
Angriffe auf Japan? Möglich.
Angriffe Chinas auf die Westküste der USA, bzw. Hawaii, Guam usw. - Möglich.

Aber all diese Optionen bedeuten, dass man viel schwieriger zum Frieden zurückkehren kann. Warum ist das wichtig?
China hat ein begrenztes militärisches Ziel mit der Eroberung Taiwans gesetzt. Mit einer Eroberung Taiwans kann China seine Macht im Pazifik ausweiten und gleichzeitig die Macht der Amerikaner im Pazifik eindämmen, d.h. das ist die wesentlich zu präferierende Option gegenüber einer direkten Konfrontation - Sie dauert halt länger.

Die Alternative, Krieg gegen die USA im Pazifik birgt dagegen weitaus mehr Risiken
- China kann verlieren (können Sie bei Taiwan auch, aber hier ist die Fallhöhe niedriger)
- China kann nicht gewinnen und die ganze Region ist auf Jahre instabil
- eine nukleare Eskalation kann nicht ausgeschlossen werden

Alles Entwicklungen die weder die Amerikaner eindämmen, noch China dabei helfen, seine eigene Position zu festigen. Ja, Krieg ist IMMER ein Risiko. Aber man geht nur Risiken ein, von denen man überzeugt ist, sie richtig eingeschätzt zu haben. Hitler hat die Sowjetunion auch im Glauben angegriffen, diese binnen weniger Monate zu besiegen. Hat nicht funktioniert, das lag aber an der massiv falschen Einschätzung der Lage und daraus resultierenden Folgefehlern. Saddam hat Kuwait angegriffen, weil er überzeugt war, die USA würden nicht reagieren. Klare Kriegsziele mit abgewägtem Risiko, basierend auf einer fehlerhaften Einschätzung.

Staaten gehen diese Risiken ein wenn sie glauben, damit Erfolg zu haben. Staaten gehen diese Risiken in der Regel nicht ein, wenn man befürchten muss am Ende schlechter dazustehen. Die Japaner konnten sich Ende '41 auch nicht vorstellen den Krieg zu verlieren, das Risiko des Angriffs auf die USA und die Erfolge zu beginn haben diese Einschätzung bestärkt.

Für China bedeutet dies, das begrenzte Kriegsziel zu erreichen.
Das geht auf mehreren Wegen, einer davon ist, Krieg mit den USA zu führen. Schiffe vor San Diego angreifen, Stützpunkte in Japan, NK zu ermutigen im Süden einzufallen - all das ist eine Möglichkeit. Aber es ist eine Möglichkeit mit sehr vielen Risiken

Wenn ich darauf verzichte US Schiffe vor der US Küste zu versenken, darauf verzichte US Basen anzugreifen - ja ich bin ggf. minimal taktisch im Nachteil. Aber ich tu mir leichter Frieden zu schließen wenn ich es brauche. Denn China will nicht dauerhaft im Krieg mit den USA stehen. China will die USA vor seiner Haustür verschwinden sehen und dazu ist Taiwan der erste Schritt. Der Fehler ist zu glauben, China müsse die USA direkt schlagen - was nicht funktionieren wird, welche Kriegsziele sollen denn erreicht werden in Südkorea, Japan und Taiwan? Wie soll China die USA dann noch zu einem Frieden zwingen, denn bereitwillig werden diese nicht zur Waffenruhe zurückkehren wenn noch andere Länder von einer chinesischen Aggression betroffen sind.

Die für China beste Möglichkeit ist daher:
Schnellstmögliche Einnahme von Taiwan, bei minimaler Aggression gegenüber allem anderen. Sobald Taiwan unter chinesischer Kontrolle ist gibts keinen Grund mehr sich zu bekriegen. Die USA werden sicherlich keine Truppen schicken um die Insel zu erobern. 
Anschließend hat China Jahre Zeit um seine Uboote zu verlegen, die Seewege zu kontrollieren, seine Präsenz und Macht auszubauen und dann, dann die USA herauszufordern.


----------



## compisucher (21. Oktober 2021)

"Nette" Horrorszenarien, die da über den möglichen Konflikt über Taiwan hinaus beschrieben werden.
Bedenkt bei all dem bitte, dass der Pazifik ein ganz spezielles Szenario für eine mögliche Kriegsführung darstellt.
Die Entfernungen sind selbst bei heutiger Technologie gigantisch.
Banales Rechenbeispiele:
Luftlinie Shanghai -LA sind ca. 10.500 km
Ein durchschnittliches Kriegsschiff (wurscht, ob Träger , Zerstörer oder U-Boot) benötigt mit angenommener Marschgeschwindigkeit von 30 kn (was als Marschgeschwindigkeit schon recht hoch wäre) = ca. 55 km/h roundabout und fast 8 Tage (!!) für die  "Anreise".
Ein Kampfflugzeug mit 800 km/h Marschgeschwindigkeit immer noch ca. 13 Stunden + 3x auftanken in der Luft á 0,5 h = fast 15 Stunden für die "Anreise".
Ein wie immer geartetes "Anschleichen" oder "Überraschungsangriff" ist mit konventionellen Waffen nahezu ausgeschlossen.
Natürlich ist ein Angriff von U-Booten auf auf größere  Marineeinheiten (gilt für beide Seiten) jederzeit möglich.
Getaucht machen aber weder die VRC noch die US U-Boote mehr speed als ein Träger, Kreuzer oder Zerstörer der beiden Marinen.
Sprich, diese Boote müssen sich auch heute noch auf Basis durch Aufklärung von mutmaßlicher Kurse von Schiffen "in den Weg stellen".
Es gab bekannter Maßen in der Vergangenheit immer wieder Vorfälle, bei denen "plötzlich" U-Boote, auch VRC, vor einem Trägerverband der US-Marine auftauchten. Das war aber in Friedenszeiten und wie weiter oben verlinkt, sind alle US-Träger im Frieden mit aktivierten Seefahrtstackern unterwegs, also ist der Kurs für Stunden , wenn nicht Tage bekannt.
Da machen natürlich  weder Russen noch Chinesen, ich bin aber überzeugt, dass ein ganz großer Teil der Marinekräfte beider Staaten von den USA nahezu lückenlos überwacht werden.

Gänzlich hinten runter fällt bei der Betrachtung der wirtschaftspolitische Teil.
Die VRC ist wirtschaftlich nur deswegen so stark, weil sie eine, wenn nicht DIE Exportnation ist.
Eine erweiterte Kriegsführung (gar mit Hilfe Kimmiboy) auf SK auf Japan, ja auf den gesamten Ostasiatischen Handelsraum oder gar auf die USA erzeugt einen derart großen wirtschaftlichen Schaden für die VRC,
den evtl. militärische Erfolge in keiner Weise, selbst langfristig gerechtfertigten würde.

Im ureigensten Interesse wird die VRC selbst eine mögliche militärische Aktion gegenüber Taiwan zwangsläufig auf kleinster Sparflame halten müssen.
Und das weiss die USA und genau deswegen ist deren Fokus aktuell komplett auf Ostasien gerichtet.
Denn je früher die USA wirtschaftliche wie militärische Expansionspläne der VRC stören kann, bleiben der VRC nur noch zwei tatsächliche Optionen:
-(vorläufiger) Rückzug aus den Konfliktgebieten unter Aufrechterhaltung des Status Quo als DIE Exportnation.
-großangelegter militärischer Konflikt, der nicht gewinnbar ist

Das ist die Sicht des "Westlers".

Glaube aber, die Brille der VRC aufsetzen zu können.
Und hier spielt Ideologie ein ganz große Rolle und die Überzeugung der VRC, das "bessere" System zu haben.

China verhält sich nicht unähnlich der NATO-Staaten in den 1970/1980ger gegenüber dem WP.
Das technologische Wettrüsten gipfelte letztlich im finanziellen Bankrott und dem Zusammenbruch des WPs.

Die VRC sieht, auf Grund des demokratischen aber auch gewinnbasierten Systems der USA, die Chance, in einem neuen Wettrüsten die USA, eh schon über alle Maßen verschuldet, die USA in eine Ecke drängen zu können,
in dem die USA als Staat irgendwann mal zahlungsunfähig wird und das System als solches zusammenbricht.
Wirtschaftlich wie militärisch.
China weiss, dass auch hier nur ein relativ kurzes Zeitfenster bleibt.
Wenn die FED irgendwann wieder bei über 10% Sollzinsen angekommen sind, klappt der Plan nicht.
Der funktioniert nur dann, wenn das Geld nix mehr wert sein wird.
Also erleben wir aktuell die größtmögliche Aggression  ohne echtem militärischen Konflikt der VRC, damit die USA sich selbst in eine erneute und noch viel größere Schuldenspirale zum Waffeneinkauf begeben.

Geht der Plan auf, gibt es wirtschaftlich niemanden mehr auf der Erdkugel, der sich China in den Weg stellen könnte.

Spätestens dann wird es keine Billigprodukte aus China mehr geben


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (21. Oktober 2021)

*Krieg:*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sJ6SZaz0lwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


BBC Bericht vom 16.10.2021

Das die USA China in Teilen militärisch überlegen ist, ist klar, aber China selbst liegt direkt neben Taiwan,
der "Westen" hingegen müsste den Großteil seiner Streitkräfte (trotz Basen in der Region) erst über den Pazifik bringen - Stichwort Flugzeugträger.

Diese sind einerseits Kampfstark - in Verbindung mit ihren Kampfgruppen - aber auch eine große Zielscheibe.
Und man muss diese Schiffe nicht einmal versenken. Sollten sie so stark beschädigt werden, dass keine Flugzeuge mehr starten und landen können, sind sie völlig Nutzlos.

Was den Zeitpunkt einer eventuellen Invasion betrifft, so geistert in Militärkreisen das Jahr 2025 herum.
Im Raum direkt um China und Taiwan scheint die US Navy jedenfalls nach Aussage von US Militäranalysten inzwischen keine Überlegenheit mehr zu besitzen.

Die größte Bedrohung für den Westen sind in dem Fall jedenfalls hunderte moderne Antischiff-Flugkörper
an der chinesischen Küste - teils verbunkert, teils auf Fahrzeugen.

Und innerhalb von 35km Radius um die Küste kann auch ganz Oldschool moderne Artillerie eingesetzt werden.

*Die USA selbst wollen übrigens den Status Quo erhalten - ergo keine Invasion durch China und auch keine Unabhängigkeitserklärung durch Taiwan.

Chipfabriken:*
Hier hat TSMC eine Diversifizierung begonnen und baut/plant Anlagen in den USA und Europa.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GU87SH5e0eI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Kernwaffen:*
China baut neue Silos 1

China baut neue Silos 2

Die USA und Russland verfügen über ca. 1550 sofort Einsatzbereite Kernwaffen,
verteilt auf Silos, mobile Abschussvorrichtungen, die Marine, die Luftwaffe & eine Reserve
und können sowohl für Erst- Zweit- und Drittschlag-Fähigkeiten eingesetzt werden.

China dürfte hier ähnlich planen.

Im Fall von Russland kommt neuerdings noch "Poseidon" dazu (Status 6).
Diese sind aber eher als Zweit- oder Drittschlags-Kapazität konzipiert und nicht für den Angriff.

Zu den Silos in den USA, Russland und China sei noch angemerkt, dass nicht alle belegt sind.
Manche sind einfach leer - und gelten als Fake-Ziele, respektive Täuschung.

Hyperschallwaffen habe ich bewusst ausgelassen, da ich über deren militärischen Wert im Fall eines Konflikts
keine Aussage machen kann. Am ehesten würde ich darauf tippen, das diese Waffen gegen wichtige Punktziele eingesetzt werden.

*Fazit:*
Sollte dieser Krieg heiß werden und atomar eskalieren, 
dürfte der Klimawandel danach nicht mehr unser größtes Problem sein...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaranUm Taiwan einzunehmen muss China nicht zwangsläufig Krieg mit den USA führen. Ja, die Intervention der USA ist eine Möglichkeit, ebenso ist eine andere, dass die USA sich raushalten.



Das die USA sich raushält, ist eine Möglichkeit, die ich zwar tatsächlich zuletzt nicht mehr thematisiert, aber ganz ausdrücklich zu Anfang als beinahe-50%-Chance aufgeführt habe. Alle Ausführungen seitdem haben sich damit beschäftigt, wie sich der Konflikt entwickeln würde, wenn die USA militärisch eingreift. Also was macht China und was machen die USA, nachdem der erste VBA-Angehörige durch US-Feuer gestorben ist? Ausdrücklich nicht als "versehen" oder wegen "Verletztung der eigenen [US] Hoheitsgebiete", wie das z.B. zwischen Indien und Pakistan vorkommt, sondern absichtlich und mit der Ansage, dass dem ersten Gefallen weitere folgen werden, solange die Angriffe auf Taiwan anhalten?

Kampfführungen vor San Diego waren dabei natürlich nur ein theoretisches Extrembeispiel. Die amerikanische Küste wäre für chinesische Einheiten nicht nur weit weg, sondern schlicht zu gefährlich. Aber es gibt tatsächlich keine natürliche Grenze zwischen einer unter Garantie erfolgenden Blockade unmittelbar vor Taiwan und Angriffen unmittelbar vor San Diego und ein effektiver U-Boot-Einsatz findet dort entlang einer Versorgungskette statt, wo die Verteidigung am schwächsten ist - und das wird schon einmal nicht unmittelbar um Taiwan, sondern 1000-5000 km weiter östlich sein. Je nachdem, wie weit Taiwan und USA die Verteidigung der Schifffahrtsrouten hochhalten. Am äußeren Ende dieser Kette bedeutet dass dann aber auch, dass von Hawaii operierende Flugzeuge aktiv beteiligt sind und die dortige Infrastruktur somit ein attraktives Ziel für chinesische Marschflugkörper. Nicht, weil man den Krieg mit den USA sucht, sondern einfach um Angriffe auf die eigenen Truppen zu unterbinden.



> Also, wie erreicht China seine Ziele?
> Wenn es nur um Taiwan geht, dann kann es militärisch Sinn ergeben, wenn man z.b. präventiv US Kräfte in Japan angreift. Was kaputt ist, kann mir nicht mehr begegnen. Bedeutet aber auch, die Option "USA hält sich raus" ist damit vom Tisch.
> Warum kann es Sinn ergeben, diese taktisch nützliche Option nicht zu ziehen? Aus dem einfachen Grund, dass China den Konflikt so klein wie möglich halten will.



Präventivschläge, die gleich zwei Nationen in den Krieg ziehen, wären natürlich bescheuert. Zumindest bei den heutigen Kräfteverhältnisse, die weder eine Blitzeroberung Taiwans zulassen, noch eine schneller Zerstörung aller potentiellen Basen in Japan, halte ich das nicht einmal dann für eine Option, wenn China sich 101% sicher wäre, dass die USA eingreifen wollen. Die zusätzlichen internationalen diplomatischen Verwürfnisse wären es nicht wert, die in Okinawa befindlichen Truppen teilweise zu schädigen, denn im Vergleich mit den nach Okinawa verlegbaren Truppen, sind das sowieso wenige; der Erstschlag im Vergleich zu einem Gegenschlag also nur ein Mini-Vorteil.

Aber das umgekehrt ein Gegenschlag unterbleibt, wenn die USA direkt von Okinawa aus in die Kampfhandlungen eingreifen, halte ich für genauso unwahrscheinlich. In dieser Situation würde ein Angriff keine USA mehr in den Krieg ziehen, denn die wären ja schon beteiligt. Er würde auch die Beziehungen zu Japan nicht verschlechtern, die würden schon aktive Unterstützung für einen Krieg gegen China leisten. Die chinesische Führung müsste also nur noch zwei Aspekte abwägen:
- Ein Angriff auf Okinawa könnte die japanischen Verteidigungskräfte in den Krieg mit hineinziehen. Die sind aber, nomen est omen, nur begrenzt darauf ausgelegt, China offensiv Ärger zu bereiten
- Kein Angriff auf Okinawa würde einen "unangreifbaren", sicheren Rückzugsraum in Einsatzreichweite für die Verteidiger Taiwans bedeuten. Ein extremer Vorteil; letztlich beruhen sämtliche Überlegungen zu einem chinesischen Sieg ja darauf, dass die technisch noch lange nicht ebenbürtige VBA als einzige einen Heimvorteil im Falle etwaiger US-Einmischung hat.



> Aber all diese Optionen bedeuten, dass man viel schwieriger zum Frieden zurückkehren kann.



Natürlich kann China leichter zum Frieden mit den USA zurückkehren, wenn sie nie auf USA-Einheiten und -Einrichtungen schießen, sondern nur Zielscheibe für die gespielt haben. Aber so können sie Taiwan nicht erobern. Das würde bedeuten, einen Angriffskrieg zu starten und eine Stunde bis einen Tag die erste Kapitulationserklärung an einen den Kriegsbeteiligten zu schicken.



> Für China bedeutet dies, das begrenzte Kriegsziel zu erreichen.
> Das geht auf mehreren Wegen, einer davon ist, Krieg mit den USA zu führen.



Zeige doch vielleicht zur Abwechslung mal einen anderen Weg auf: Wie kann China die Schlacht um Taiwan gewinnen, wenn die US-Armee Angreifer gegen Taiwan bekämpft, China aber nicht gegen US-Einheiten? Wie soll das denn bitte gehen?? "Es ist Krieg und alle gehen hin, aber einer nur als Zuschauer"?

Ich äußere aus gutem Grund keinen einzigen Widerspruch zu deiner Feststellung, dass ein Kriegseintritt der USA für China extrem riskant um nicht zu sagen sehr, sehr schwerwiegend wäre. Diese Ansicht teile ich. Aber deine Schlussfolgerung darauf, dass China dann einfach keinen Krieg mit den USA führt, ist einfach Banane, weil es der Kriegseintritt DER USA ist, um den es geht, und über den entscheidet nicht China. Die können nur über den Eintritt in einen Krieg mit Taiwan entscheiden.



> Die USA werden sicherlich keine Truppen schicken um die Insel zu erobern.



Ich erwarte, dass die USA bei einer aktiven Verteidigung Taiwans Truppen vor Ort haben werden. Natürlich keine Eroberungstruppe, sondern nur Luft- und ggf. etwas Küstenverteidigung, vor allem aber unterstützendes Personal für verlegte Lufteinheiten, aber es sind trotzdem US-Soldaten. Und was sollen chinesische Eroberer machen, wenn sie vor denen stehen? Mit Freikarten samt One-Way-Flugtickets für Disneyworld winken?




compisucher schrieb:


> Gänzlich hinten runter fällt bei der Betrachtung der wirtschaftspolitische Teil.



Den haben wir vor über eine Woche abgehakt  :
Sobald China Taiwan angreift, ist ihre Wirtschaft mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit im Arsch. Deswegen schließe ich von meiner Seite her ja auch den Angriff zu 99% aus. Hoffgang glaubt aber, dass der Zugang Chinas zum Pazifik dadurch so viel verbessert würde und umgekehrt der Einfluss der (in Taiwan bislang überhaupt nicht anwesenden) USA derart verringert würde, dass China trotzdem die Schlacht um Formosa eröffnen wird. Die ganze folgende Diskussion dreht sich darum, wie sich so eine Schlacht entwickeln würde.

Das China reichlich kriegsgeil sein müsste, damit es überhaupt zu so einer Lage käme, spielt nur insofern eine Rolle, dass Hoffgang dem gleichen China unterstellt, im weiteren Verlauf dann alles für den Frieden geben zu wollen.



> Glaube aber, die Brille der VRC aufsetzen zu können.
> Und hier spielt Ideologie ein ganz große Rolle und die Überzeugung der VRC, das "bessere" System zu haben.



So tritt Chinas Führung auf Tribünen auf, ja. Aber ihre Realpolitik ist seit 40-50 Jahren eine ganz andere und verdammt erfolgreiche. Man entwickelt nicht 1,4 Milliarden Menschen von um jeden Bissen kämpfenden Bauern zur führenden Wirtschaftsmacht des Planeten, wenn man ein verblendeter Ideologe ist. China kalkuliert knallhart, realistisch, methodenoffen und vor allem erfolgreich, welche Ziele sich wie erreichen lassen und welche (vorerst) warten müssen.



> Die VRC sieht, auf Grund des demokratischen aber auch gewinnbasierten Systems der USA, die Chance, in einem neuen Wettrüsten die USA, eh schon über alle Maßen verschuldet, die USA in eine Ecke drängen zu können,
> in dem die USA als Staat irgendwann mal zahlungsunfähig wird und das System als solches zusammenbricht.
> Wirtschaftlich wie militärisch.
> China weiss, dass auch hier nur ein relativ kurzes Zeitfenster bleibt.
> ...



Das mit dem engen Zeitfenster sehe ich nicht. Klar, die Bedingungen sind gerade besonders günstig, aber sie sind nicht so günstig, dass man sich auf einen raschen Triumph verlassen kann. Mittelfristig macht die heutige Situation dagegen keinen Unterschied und langfristig ist China einfach eins: 2,5 mal so groß wie die gesamte NATO. Dass sie heutzutage weniger mächtig sind, liegt an technologischem Rückstand, aber der wird von Jahr zu Jahr rapide kleiner. In 10 Jahren könnte der Punkt erreicht sein, in dem China bei Neuentwicklungen global führend ist, 2-5 Jahrzehnte normales Wirtschaften später (je nach Sektor) wird auch ihre installierte Technologiebasis entsprechend moderner sein. Dann haben sie den Vorteil des Know-How und den Vorteil der Größe und obendrauf den Effizienzvorteils eines Systems, dass wenig interne Konkurrenz kennt und keinen Widerspruch duldet.

Und genau so langfristig plant China. Während die EU noch darüber diskutiert, wie man nordafrikanische Warlords dazu zwingen kann, den eigenen Grenzschutz zu übernehmen, hat sich China den restlichen Kontinent schon gekauft - und das von dessen eigenen Geld. Während die NATO Probleme hat, Transporte in und aus Afghanistan abzuwickeln, stellt China sicher, dass sämtliche Handelsrouten Vorderasiens radial auf das eigene Land zulaufen. Und die Länder Südostasiens bekommen bereits zunehmend Zuckerbrot und Peitsche zu spüren. Krieg um Taiwan? Offenen Konflikt mit den USA riskieren? Es passt meiner Meinung nach so gar nicht zu China, sich um eine Salzstange zu streiten, wo die Pizza doch schon längst bestellt wurde.




SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Das die USA China in Teilen militärisch überlegen ist, ist klar, aber China selbst liegt direkt neben Taiwan,
> der "Westen" hingegen müsste den Großteil seiner Streitkräfte (trotz Basen in der Region) erst über den Pazifik bringen - Stichwort Flugzeugträger.
> 
> Diese sind einerseits Kampfstark - in Verbindung mit ihren Kampfgruppen - aber auch eine große Zielscheibe.
> Und man muss diese Schiffe nicht einmal versenken. Sollten sie so stark beschädigt werden, dass keine Flugzeuge mehr starten und landen können, sind sie völlig Nutzlos.



Wie schon dargelegt: Taiwan ist ein unsinkbarer Flugzeugträger und wenn diese dennoch einsetzen möchte, dann hinter der Insel und nicht in der engen Straße davor. Da sind sie mit nichten eine große Zielscheibe (ein Kampfverband besteht nunmal primär aus Wasser, man muss aber den Träger treffen), sondern ein nur auf Umwegen zu erreichendes, äußerst wehrhaftes Ziel.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (22. Oktober 2021)

Auf einem Town-Hall-Meeting, gestern in Baltimore, hat US Präsident Joe Biden
CNN Moderator Anderson Cooper nach dessen Frage über Taiwan offen gesagt:

*"Die USA werden Taiwan bei einem Angriff verteidigen."*









						USA würden Taiwan bei Angriff durch China verteidigen
					

US-Präsident Joe Biden sieht sein Land zum Beistand verpflichtet. Taiwan begrüßt das – China rät zur "Vorsicht"




					www.derstandard.at
				




Das nenne ich eine Ansage. 
Ist vermutlich als deutliche Warnung an Xi gerichtet, den Status Quo aufrechtzuerhalten.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Oktober 2021)

Das ist so sogar eine ziemlich klare Ansage und dementsprechend reagieren die Chinesen, die das allerdings auch herausgefordert haben. Ob sie damit gerechnet haben, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, jetzt haben sie was zu kauen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2021)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Das nenne ich eine Ansage.
> Ist vermutlich als deutliche Warnung an Xi gerichtet, den Status Quo aufrechtzuerhalten.


Obama hatte auch mal eine rote Linie gezogen und dann doch nichts gemacht.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (22. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Obama hatte auch mal eine rote Linie gezogen und dann doch nichts gemacht.


Wo? Hongkong oder Taiwan?
Wäre in ersterem Fall auch schwierig gewesen.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Oktober 2021)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Wo? Hongkong oder Taiwan?
> Wäre in ersterem Fall auch schwierig gewesen.


Er bezieht sich auf den syrischen Bürgerkrieg und den Einsatz von Chemiewaffen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist so sogar eine ziemlich klare Ansage und dementsprechend reagieren die Chinesen, die das allerdings auch herausgefordert haben. Ob sie damit gerechnet haben, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, jetzt haben sie was zu kauen.



Ich glaube nicht, dass sie mit einer so klaren Ansage gerechnet haben. Wenn das Säbelrasseln neben der Ablenkung von anderen Konflikten und innenpolitischen Gründen überhaupt einen Anlass, erst recht bezüglich USA hat, dann vielleicht in der Hoffnung auf Tendenzen. Ein Besuch höherrangiger Diplomaten in Taipeh, die demonstrative Unterzeichnung wichtiger privatwirtschaftlicher Handelsverträge mit Segen der US-Regierung (bilaterale Verträge sind mangels Anerkennung als Staat ja nicht möglich) oder im Extremfall einer Waffenlieferung genau jetzt wären starke Signale Richtung Peking gewesen, umgekehrt schweigen zu den Provokationen, eine Aufforderung an beide Seiten, nett zu einander zu sein (obwohl Taiwan gar nichts gemacht hat) oder die Verweigerung irgendwelcher taiwanischer Forderungen eine Ansage in Gegenrichtung. Und das ohne dabei die Grenzen des bislang offenen Status Taiwan zu überschreiten.

Aber eine offizielle Zusicherung militärischer Unterstützung? An einen nicht-Staat respektive an etwas, das gemäß diplomatischem Status eine Rebellentruppe ist, die Teile eines von den USA anerkannten Staates unter ihrer Kontrolle verhält und eine von den USA anerkannte, laut Selbstdarstellung demokratisch gewählte Regierung am regieren hindern? Das ist richtig starker Tobak und deswegen vermutlich von keinem vorgesehen worden, denn dafür gibt es kein zweites Beispiel. 

Ich glaube, die einzige andere nicht-Regierungsgruppe, die die USA in diesem Jahrtausend offiziell militärisch unterstützt haben, sind die syrischen Kurden. Und das war erst, nachdem dem Assad-Regime aberkannt wurde, Syrien zu regieren und das syrische Folk zu vertreten und auch dann gab es die Unterstützung im wesentlichen nur gegen den IS, der schon zuvor als Terrorganisation geächtet war. Überall anders ist die USA meist ganz vorne mit dabei, wenn es darum geht, Aufständische als Terroristen zu brandmarken und zu bekämpfen.


----------



## hoffgang (22. Oktober 2021)

Biden: Würden Taiwan gegen China verteidigen
					

USA würden Taiwan bei einem chinesischen Angriff verteidigen, so der US-Präsident. Doch das Weiße Haus rudert kurze Zeit später zurück.




					www.zdf.de
				




Raushalten ist jetzt wohl vom Tisch




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zeige doch vielleicht zur Abwechslung mal einen anderen Weg auf: Wie kann China die Schlacht um Taiwan gewinnen, wenn die US-Armee Angreifer gegen Taiwan bekämpft, China aber nicht gegen US-Einheiten? Wie soll das denn bitte gehen?? "Es ist Krieg und alle gehen hin, aber einer nur als Zuschauer"?


Hier liegt ein Missverständnis vor. 
China wird US Flugzeuge angreifen, die USA werden chinesische Flugzeuge angreifen. Sollten die USA Taiwan militärisch beistehen, dann wird China Amerikaner töten müssen um sein Ziel zu erreichen.

Das ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit Krieg zwischen China und den USA.

In einem Krieg zwischen diesen beiden Staaten wird man außerhalb des Taiwan Battlespace aufeinander losgehen. Das wird nicht passieren, einfach, weil weder die USA, noch China etwas davon haben.
China will Taiwan, aber keinen Dritten Weltkrieg
USA wollen, dass China Taiwan nicht bekommt, aber keinen Dritten Weltkrieg




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich äußere aus gutem Grund keinen einzigen Widerspruch zu deiner Feststellung, dass ein Kriegseintritt der USA für China extrem riskant um nicht zu sagen sehr, sehr schwerwiegend wäre. Diese Ansicht teile ich. Aber deine Schlussfolgerung darauf, dass China dann einfach keinen Krieg mit den USA führt, ist einfach Banane, weil es der Kriegseintritt DER USA ist, um den es geht, und über den entscheidet nicht China. Die können nur über den Eintritt in einen Krieg mit Taiwan entscheiden.


Wir könnten um 100 Doge Coins wetten dass die USA ein Statement abgeben werden wie: Wir befinden uns derzeit in einer militärischen Auseinandersetzung mit der Volksrepublik China um den völkerrechtswidrigen Angriff auf unseren Partner Taiwan zu unterbinden.

So wie Grün für Männer eine einzige Farbe und für Frauen ca. 100 verschiedene Töne sind, so kannst du "Krieg" auffächern. Nicht jede Kampfhandlung bedeutet automatisch, dass sich 2 Staaten aufs Messer bekämpfen.

Bitte nicht verwechseln mit den derzeitigen Signalen der gegenseitigen Abschreckung.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich erwarte, dass die USA bei einer aktiven Verteidigung Taiwans Truppen vor Ort haben werden. Natürlich keine Eroberungstruppe, sondern nur Luft- und ggf. etwas Küstenverteidigung, vor allem aber unterstützendes Personal für verlegte Lufteinheiten, aber es sind trotzdem US-Soldaten. Und was sollen chinesische Eroberer machen, wenn sie vor denen stehen? Mit Freikarten samt One-Way-Flugtickets für Disneyworld winken?


Ob die USA wirklich Bodentruppen auf Taiwan haben werden bezweifle ich




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hoffgang glaubt aber, dass der Zugang Chinas zum Pazifik dadurch so viel verbessert würde und umgekehrt der Einfluss der (in Taiwan bislang überhaupt nicht anwesenden) USA derart verringert würde, dass China trotzdem die Schlacht um Formosa eröffnen wird.


Ja und damit bin ich nicht alleine. Das ist mehr oder weniger Konsens dass eine Einnahme Taiwans durch China die Möglichkeiten zur chinesischen Machtoprojektion massiv verstärken würde.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber eine offizielle Zusicherung militärischer Unterstützung? An einen nicht-Staat respektive an etwas, das gemäß diplomatischem Status eine Rebellentruppe ist, die Teile eines von den USA anerkannten Staates unter ihrer Kontrolle verhält und eine von den USA anerkannte, laut Selbstdarstellung demokratisch gewählte Regierung am regieren hindern? Das ist richtig starker Tobak und deswegen vermutlich von keinem vorgesehen worden, denn dafür gibt es kein zweites Beispiel.
> 
> Ich glaube, die einzige andere nicht-Regierungsgruppe, die die USA in diesem Jahrtausend offiziell militärisch unterstützt haben, sind die syrischen Kurden. Und das war erst, nachdem dem Assad-Regime aberkannt wurde, Syrien zu regieren und das syrische Folk zu vertreten und auch dann gab es die Unterstützung im wesentlichen nur gegen den IS, der schon zuvor als Terrorganisation geächtet war. Überall anders ist die USA meist ganz vorne mit dabei, wenn es darum geht, Aufständische als Terroristen zu brandmarken und zu bekämpfen.


Du übertreibst hier maßlos und differenzierst auch nicht.
Als sich die UN, China, die USA und der größte Teil der Welt auf die Ein China Politik geeinigt haben, war das ein Kompromiss an VR China und Taiwan war eine Diktatur, mehrere Parameter haben sich seit dem geändert und in der Realität wollen die USA eine echte Demokratie verteidigen, gegen einen maßlosen Erpresser der seine eigenen internationalen Veträge (Hong Kong), ein Land, zwei Systeme, komplett gebrochen hat.

Ich finde den Vorgang absolut richtig, jetzt gibt es klare Wahrnungen und Rote Linien, damit wissen die in Peking woran sie sind und was passiert, wenn sie den Befehl zur Gewalt geben.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Hier liegt ein Missverständnis vor.
> China wird US Flugzeuge angreifen, die USA werden chinesische Flugzeuge angreifen. Sollten die USA Taiwan militärisch beistehen, dann wird China Amerikaner töten müssen um sein Ziel zu erreichen.
> 
> Das ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit Krieg zwischen China und den USA.
> ...


Ein reiner Stellvetreter Krieg mit dritten Parteien wäre es auch nicht (ausser den Taiwanesen).
Dann wohl eine Zwischenstufe.

Die USA haben jetzt eine klare Ansage gemacht wie sie dazu stehen. Ich denke China wird ausser Drohgebärden und gelegentliche Provokationen mit Verletzungen des taiwanesischen Luftraumes nichts machen. Sonst wären sie sehr blöd.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ob die USA wirklich Bodentruppen auf Taiwan haben werden bezweifle ich


Die gibt es schon, nach seriösen Berichten befinden sich Spezial Einheiten auf Taiwan, die Ausbildung und Verteidigung mit dem Taiwanesischen Streitkräften koordinieren.


----------



## hoffgang (22. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die gibt es schon, nach seriösen Berichten befinden sich Spezial Einheiten auf Taiwan, die Ausbildung und Verteidigung mit dem Taiwanesischen Streitkräften koordinieren.


I know, das hat aber nix mit Bodentruppen zur Verteidigung der Insel zu tun. Interessant wirds, wenn die USA temporär Truppen dort stationieren, ähnlich wie die BW in Litauen.

@RyzA 




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1451155790950240257

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



China ist sich seiner Position sehr bewusst, ebenso seiner Ambitionen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Hier liegt ein Missverständnis vor.
> China wird US Flugzeuge angreifen, die USA werden chinesische Flugzeuge angreifen. Sollten die USA Taiwan militärisch beistehen, dann wird China Amerikaner töten müssen um sein Ziel zu erreichen.
> ...
> In einem Krieg zwischen diesen beiden Staaten wird man außerhalb des Taiwan Battlespace aufeinander losgehen.



Wir drehen uns im Kreis. Du bringst dieses Aussage jedes zweite Post, auf das Gegenargument, dass es keine natürliche geographische Grenze für Kampfhandlungen "um Taiwan" gibt, gehst du nie ein. 

Für mich hat sich dieser Teil der nicht-Diskussion damit erledigt, ich will keine Monologe halten.



> So wie Grün für Männer eine einzige Farbe und für Frauen ca. 100 verschiedene Töne sind











						Color Survey Results
					

Who in the rainbow can draw the line where the violet tint ends and the orange tint begins? Distinctly we see the difference of the colors, but where exactly does the one first blendingly enter int…




					blog.xkcd.com
				







Don-71 schrieb:


> Du übertreibst hier maßlos und differenzierst auch nicht.



Ich betrachte die rechtlich-diplomatische Situation. Weil eine diplomatische Aussage getätigt wurde die, wenn man sie als Verbindlichkeit zwischen zwei Parteien interpretiert, eine rechtliche Zusage darstellt.

Was du machst ist eine moralische Interpretation der Hintergründe. Deren Ergebnis ich auch in vollem Umfange zustimmen würde, aber es ist eben absolut außergewöhnlich in der internationalen Diplomatie, dass ein Staatsoberhaupt klare Ansagen in komplex-diffusen Situationen, abseits bestehender Rechtsrahmen macht. Und deswegen spreche derzeit nicht nur ich von einer Überraschung, sondern Nachrichten und internationale Partner messen dem ganzen aus gutem Grund eine große Bedeutung und einen Überraschungseffekt bei und werten Bidens Aussage nicht als etwas, was ja total vorhersehbar war und sich logisch-naheliegend aus der von dir korrekt wiedergegebenen, allgemein bekannten Sachlage ergibt.

Zumal ja nicht nur die Klarheit, mit der die USA Stellung bezogen haben, überrascht. Bislang galt nicht einmal als sicher, dass sie überhaupt dieser moralisch attraktiven (und langfristig auch militärisch vorteilhaften) Linie folgen, da es ja auch eine ganze Reihe (vor allem wirtschaftlicher) Argumente gab, die für eine gegenteilige Positionierung innerhalb der US-Führung gesprochen hätten. Argumente, deren Gewichtung sich im Laufe der Zeit auch ändern kann und somit eine Anpassung der US-Doktrin erfordern könnten, wofür wiederum eine unklare, umdeutbare diplomatische Antwort auf die jetzige Situation angebracht gewesen wäre. Genau so haben die USA seit Jahrzehnten rumlaviert, obwohl sie tendentiell immer pro-Taiwan waren.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Die gibt es schon, nach seriösen Berichten befinden sich Spezial Einheiten auf Taiwan, die Ausbildung und Verteidigung mit dem Taiwanesischen Streitkräften koordinieren.



Die Entsendung/Anwesenheit militärischer Berater gilt allgemein nicht als Eingriff durch das Militär des entsendenen Staates. Die gab es bislang in jedem Stellverterkrieg, so haben sowjetische Strategen Nordkorea "beraten" (richtiger wäre vermutlich "die gesamte Planung übernommen) und die USA hatten lange vor Tonkin iirc 10000+ Leute in Südvietnam. Aber solange die nicht selbst kämpfen, gilt ihr Heimatstaat halt nicht als Kriegspartei und alles ist safe.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir drehen uns im Kreis. Du bringst dieses Aussage jedes zweite Post, auf das Gegenargument, dass es keine natürliche geographische Grenze für Kampfhandlungen "um Taiwan" gibt, gehst du nie ein.


Das ist einfach falsch.
Du glaubst, man könne nen Kreis im Taiwan ziehen und alles was "drinnen ist" würde zum begrenzten Konflikt zählen, alles was außerhalb liegt nicht.

Du hast ein grundlegendes Problem damit, das Konzept einer begrenzten Kampfhandlung zu Erreichung eines konkreten Zieles zu begreifen. Natürlich werden die Chinesen versuchen Flugzeuge die von Okinawa kommen abzufangen, selbstverständlich. Aber man wird Okinawa nicht bombardieren. Selbstverständlich wird man Schiffe beschießen  die zur Luftverteidigung Taiwans beitragen, aber man wird keine Schiffe vor Guam angreifen.

Der Battlespace Taiwan wird alle Kräfte beinhalten, die am Konflikt teilnehmen, das ist sehr variabel.
Wenn die Amerikaner z.b. zur Entlastung Taiwans von Südkorea aus Angriffe fliegen sollten (wovon ich nicht ausgehe), dann wird China mit Sicherheit US Ziele in Südkorea angreifen. Andersrum genauso. 
Lassen es beide Seiten sein, dann bleibts in Südkorea ruhig und friedlich. Es ergibt einfach keinen Sinn für einen der beiden Ziele zu bekämpfen die zur Eroberung Taiwans nicht zwingend notwendig sind und das ist der Kern des Verständigungsproblems. Was aber dazugehört, das bestimmen die USA und China. Das bestimmen u.U. auch Südkorea und Japan, die ggf. keinen Bock haben, in den Konflikt mit einbezogen zu werden, oder vllt keine andere Wahl haben als einzugreifen (https://warontherocks.com/2021/10/j...-taiwan-contingency-providing-needed-clarity/).

Aktuell spielen beide das Abschreckungsspiel. Biden hat die Messlatte angelegt, jetzt kann sich China die nächsten Jahre überlegen ob man drüber hüpfen will, oder nicht. Aber wenn es kracht, dann gibts bislang kein Szenario in dem ein Krieg zwischen den beiden Staaten Sinn ergibt. 
Ja, man wird sich gegenseitig umbringen. Und wenn Taiwan entschieden ist, wird man damit aufhören. Dann ist man nicht gut Kumpel, aber man legt sich nicht gegenseitig Städte in Schutt und Asche. Keine Ahnung warum das so komplex sein soll, das mans nicht verstehen kann. 

Warum sollte man weiter kämpfen, wenn Taiwan entschieden ist? Die Frage hab ich mehrfach gestellt, warum sollte dies aus deiner Sicht notwendig sein? Und warum sollte einer der beiden Staaten Handlungen unternehmen, welche als Konsequenz eine Fortführung der Kämpfe nach einer Entscheidung auf Taiwan bedingt?
Wem soll das nutzen, v.a. in der aktuellen Ausgangslage? China will doch keinen dauerhaften Krieg, China will den Einfluss der USA auf die eigenen Entscheidungen minimieren und den eigenen Einfluss auf die Entscheidungen anderer maximieren.

Andererseits, wenn du immer noch nicht akzeptierst, dass die Eroberung Taiwans durch China strategische Vorteile für die Volksrepublik hätte, dann hast du Recht, dann ist die Diskussion einfach sinnlos weil die gemeinsame Grundlage fehlt.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja, man wird sich gegenseitig umbringen. Und wenn Taiwan entschieden ist, wird man damit aufhören. Dann ist man nicht gut Kumpel, aber man legt sich nicht gegenseitig Städte in Schutt und Asche. Keine Ahnung warum das so komplex sein soll, das mans nicht verstehen kann.





hoffgang schrieb:


> Warum sollte man weiter kämpfen, wenn Taiwan entschieden ist? Die Frage hab ich mehrfach gestellt, warum sollte dies aus deiner Sicht notwendig sein? Und warum sollte einer der beiden Staaten Handlungen unternehmen, welche als Konsequenz eine Fortführung der Kämpfe nach einer Entscheidung auf Taiwan bedingt?
> Wem soll das nutzen, v.a. in der aktuellen Ausgangslage? China will doch keinen dauerhaften Krieg, China will den Einfluss der USA auf die eigenen Entscheidungen minimieren und den eigenen Einfluss auf die Entscheidungen anderer maximieren.


Moment mal, so einfach ist das auch nicht, schon gar nicht innenpolitisch!
Hier hängt massiv viel davon ab, wie intensiv der Konflikt war, wieviele Tote und welche Propaganda.
Ich erinnere mal an den WWI, im Oktober *1914 *war praktisch jeder "Schlachtplan" der agierenden Mächte gescheitert, aber kein Schwein ist an den Verhandlungstisch gekommen, weil die Verluste riesig waren. Die Deutschen haben einen mehr als halbherzigen Versuch gestartet, das war es auch, obwohl *ALLE Mächte*, ihren Bevölkerungen versprochen hatten, bis Weihnachten sind sie wieder zu Hause. Man hätte sich auch im Oktober 1914 ohne Probleme auf ein Status Quo/Unentschieden einigen können, wurde aber nicht gemacht, weil kein Politiker aus keinem Land die Verantwortung übernehmen wollte, also hat man sich bis 1918 weiter abgeschlachtet.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Moment mal, so einfach ist das auch nicht, schon gar nicht innenpolitisch!


Innenpolitisch wird auch die Ansage von Biden, Taiwan in jedem Fall verteidigen zu wollen nicht überall auf Wohlwollen stoßen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier hängt massiv viel davon ab, wie intensiv der Konflikt war, wieviele Tote und welche Propaganda.


Ahja, das sag ich doch die ganze Zeit... Das ist doch, was ich seit Tagen predige.
China will den Konflikt so klein wie möglich halten, damit die USA den Schritt zum Frieden auch mitgehen (können).
Das geht aber nicht, wenn man einen Flächenbrand in Asien anzettelt...



Don-71 schrieb:


> Man hätte sich auch im Oktober 1914 ohne Probleme auf ein Status Quo/Unentschieden einigen können, wurde aber nicht gemacht, weil kein Politiker aus keinem Land die Verantwortung übernehmen wollte, also hat man sich bis 1918 weiter abgeschlachtet.


Da fehlt aber ein Teil, im Oktober '14 war jeder der Meinung noch gewinnen zu können. Und niemand wird zur damaligen Zeit einen Rückzieher machen, wenn die feste Überzeugung besteht, dass man siegreich sein kann.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Da fehlt aber ein Teil, im Oktober '14 war jeder der Meinung noch gewinnen zu können. Und niemand wird zur damaligen Zeit einen Rückzieher machen, wenn die feste Überzeugung besteht, dass man siegreich sein kann.


Das ist nach allen neuen Quellen (seit 1990) falsch!
Jeder der Generalstäbe hatte seine Pläne nicht mal ansatzweise erfüllen können, Niemand und keiner war sich sicher gewinnen zu können, das geht aus einer Vielzahl von Original Quellen aller Beteiligten hervor.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jeder der Generalstäbe hatte seine Pläne nicht mal ansatzweise erfüllen können,


Das ist richtig, sonst wäre man ja Weihnachten zu Hause gewesen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Niemand und keiner war sich sicher gewinnen zu können, das geht aus einer Vielzahl von Orinal Quellen hervor.


Gewinne damals sind relativ. Derjenige, der als erstes einen Rückzieher macht ist "der Verlierer". Was schwerer wiegt, er kriegt nix von dem Gebietskuchen den er sich ausgemalt hat. Ja, den eigentlichen Plan, den kriegt keiner mehr umgesetzt, das ist richtig, aber du darfst dann nicht ignorieren, dass die Strategie angepasst wurde, Stichwort "ausbluten der französischen Armee bei Verdun".


----------



## Sparanus (23. Oktober 2021)

Wir müssen auch bedenken, dass beim deutschen Generalstab der falsche Plan für die politische Lage auf dem Tisch lag und deshalb ging mutmaßlich schon einiges schief.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja, den eigentlichen Plan, den kriegt keiner mehr umgesetzt, das ist richtig, aber du darfst dann nicht ignorieren, dass die Strategie angepasst wurde, Stichwort "ausbluten der französischen Armee bei Verdun".


Das kam viel später und hat sehr wenig mit dem Oktober 1914 zu tun!


----------



## hoffgang (23. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das kam viel später und hat sehr wenig mit dem Oktober 1914 zu tun!


Ja, Verdun war nicht 1914, das ist richtig.
Ich versteh das Problem nicht. 1914 hat keine der Kriegsparteien ernsthaft an eine Einstellung der Kampfhandlungen gedacht, ergo gabs auch keinen Frieden. Und die echten Schrecken des Weltkriegs waren 1914 doch noch gar nicht erkennbar.
Gaskrieg, die Auszehrung im Schützengraben, die hungernde Bevölkerung zuhause, die Auswirkungen einer britischen Seeblockade, alles noch nicht erlebt, im Oktober 14 liegt das alles noch vor den Beteiligten.

Nein, im Oktober 1914 denkt keiner ans aufhören, schon alleine nicht, weil die Herrscher das niemals zugelassen hätten.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich versteh das Problem nicht. 1914 hat keine der Kriegsparteien ernsthaft an eine Einstellung der Kampfhandlungen gedacht, ergo gabs auch keinen Frieden. Und die echten Schrecken des Weltkriegs waren 1914 doch noch gar nicht erkennbar.


What?
Ganz ehrlich hast du darüber mal ein paar Bücher gelesen?
Zitat:


> Das Ergebnis des Bewegungskriegs im Sommer und Herbst 1914 zeigt deutlich, was der Begriff „Industrialisierung des Krieges“ bedeutet. Die französische Armee verlor allein in dieser Phase mehr als eine Millionen Soldaten. Etwa 700.000 verließen verletzt das Feld, 300.000 starben; zehn Prozent der französischen Offiziere wurden kampfunfähig. Die Deutschen hatten nach dieser Offensive, die für sie mit einem totalen strategischen Misserfolg endete, ebenso große Verluste zu verzeichnen.


Die Deutschen hatten doch deutlich weniger Verluste, aber das spielt auch nicht wirklich die Rolle, da Ö-U wesentlich mehr Verluste hatte, das englische Expeditionskorps war komplett aufgerieben und die Russen hatten eine komplette Armee (von 5) verloren und eine weitere fast komplett zerschlagen.
Die Kämpfe von Augiust 1914-November 1914 waren *die verlustreichsten* des kompletten Krieges.
Schützengräben und Stahhelme verminderte die Toten ziemlich massiv.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> What?
> Ganz ehrlich hast du darüber mal ein paar Bücher gelesen?


Jede Menge...




Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Deutschen hatten doch deutlich weniger Verluste, aber das spielt auch nicht wirklich die Rolle, da Ö-U wesentlich mehr Verluste hatte, das englische Expeditionskorps war komplett aufgerieben und die Russen hatten eine komplette Armee (von 5) verloren und eine fast komplett zerschlagen.
> Die Kämpfe von Augiust 1914-November 1914 waren *die verlustreichsten* des kompletten Krieges.
> Schützengräben und Stahhelme verminderte die Toten ziemlich massiv.



Süß und ehrenvoll ists fürs Vaterland zu sterben. Mit der Einstellung sind viele viele viele Soldaten an die Front, die Erkenntnis, dass Krieg vorne nicht so nett ist war da noch nicht in den Köpfen der Allgemeinheit. Natürlich hast du Recht was die Verlustzahlen angeht, aber deine Conclusio ist falsch.

Grade dadurch wird es für die Militärs & die Herrscher schwer, den Waffengang zu beenden. Soviele Soldaten für nichts geopfert, dabei steht Deutschland doch auf französischem Boden... 
Keine der Parteien hat Verluste erlitten, die eine Fortführung der Kämpfe unmöglich gemacht hätten.

Stell Dir mal im Kaiserreich 1914 den Aufschrei vor, wenn der Krieg endet, ohne Gewinne, ohne Zugewinne für Deutschland, ohne Niederlage Frankreichs aber trotzdem mit zig tausenden an Toten. Du hast das Thema innenpolitische Schwierigkeiten im Bezug auf Frieden schließen in den Thread gebracht, erkennst du aber hier nicht, dass es keine breite Basis dafür im Oktober 1914 gab?


----------



## Don-71 (23. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Grade dadurch wird es für die Militärs & die Herrscher schwer, den Waffengang zu beenden. Soviele Soldaten für nichts geopfert, dabei steht Deutschland doch auf französischem Boden...
> Keine der Parteien hat Verluste erlitten, die eine Fortführung der Kämpfe unmöglich gemacht hätten.
> 
> Stell Dir mal im Kaiserreich 1914 den Aufschrei vor, wenn der Krieg endet, ohne Gewinne, ohne Zugewinne für Deutschland, ohne Niederlage Frankreichs aber trotzdem mit zig tausenden an Toten. Du hast das Thema innenpolitische Schwierigkeiten im Bezug auf Frieden schließen in den Thread gebracht, erkennst du aber hier nicht, dass es keine breite Basis dafür im Oktober 1914 gab?


Gerade der Kaiser neben dem Tsar war  von der Verfassung am ehesten in der Lage den Krieg zu beenden.
Der deutsche Kaiser am aller ehesten, weil er im Oktober/November 1914 von allen agierenden Mächten am festesten im Sattel saß, auch politisch, der Tsar eher am wenigsten, dank seiner bekloppten Politik, die letzten 20 Jahre.
Auch das Argument zieht nicht wirklich.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Gerade der Kaiser neben dem Tsar war  von der Verfassung am ehesten in der Lage den Krieg zu beenden.
> Der deutsche Kaiser am aller ehesten, weil er im Oktober/November 1914 von allen agierenden Mächten am festesten im Sattel saß, auch politisch, der Tsar eher am wenigsten, dank seiner bekloppten Politik, die letzten 20 Jahre.
> Auch das Argument zieht nicht wirklich.



Wir reden aber vom selben Kaiser, also demjenigen, der den Kriegsausbruch durch seine Bündniszusage an Österreich-Ungarn erst möglich gemacht hat, der vom Platz an der Sonne geschwafelt und seine Flotte aufgerüstet hat um England Paroli zu bieten.

Einerseits ja, er wäre von allen Monarchen wahrscheinlich am ehesten politisch in der Lage gewesen den Konflikt zu beenden. Andererseits, er selbst hat das Klima, dass es imho unmöglich gemacht hat 1914 Frieden zu schließen doch erst geschaffen und befeuert. Also hei allem was über Willi II bekannt ist, aber du glaubst doch selbst nicht daran, dass dieser Charakter nur wegen ein paar hunderttausend Toten seine Pläne aufgeben würde. Zumal der Kaiser einer derjenigen war, der vom Militär begeistert, den Waffengang seinen Untertanen angepriesen hatte.

Er hätte das vllt politisch überlebt, aber was für ein Überleben wäre das gewesen. Keine Chance das Willie da mitmacht.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wir reden aber vom selben Kaiser, also demjenigen, der den Kriegsausbruch durch seine Bündniszusage an Österreich-Ungarn erst möglich gemacht hat, der vom Platz an der Sonne geschwafelt und seine Flotte aufgerüstet hat um England Paroli zu bieten.
> 
> Einerseits ja, er wäre von allen Monarchen wahrscheinlich am ehesten politisch in der Lage gewesen den Konflikt zu beenden. Andererseits, er selbst hat das Klima, dass es imho unmöglich gemacht hat 1914 Frieden zu schließen doch erst geschaffen und befeuert. Also hei allem was über Willi II bekannt ist, aber du glaubst doch selbst nicht daran, dass dieser Charakter nur wegen ein paar hunderttausend Toten seine Pläne aufgeben würde. Zumal der Kaiser einer derjenigen war, der vom Militär begeistert, den Waffengang seinen Untertanen angepriesen hatte.
> 
> Er hätte das vllt politisch überlebt, aber was für ein Überleben wäre das gewesen. Keine Chance das Willie da mitmacht.


Alter, lese einfach mal neuere Bücher ab 1990 und komme mir nicht mit Fischer Thesen, das ist 2021 nach Clark, McMeekin, Münkler, Krumeich  und Anderen ziemlich lächerlich.
Man muss nur mal die Biographie über Willi 2 von John Röhl und Christopher Clark lesen, um zu wissen das es *massivste Unterschiede* in der Beurteilung und Quellenlage gibt.
War Willi 2 ein guter Kaiser, keinesfalls, war er das was du beschreibst, ebenfalls keinesfalls.
Diese Thematik würde hier den Thread sprengen, wenn du wirklich Interesse hast, können wir das gerne per PM machen, aber hier gleitet das völlig ins Off Topic!


----------



## hoffgang (24. Oktober 2021)

Für die Techno-Freaks hier im Thread:








						The Unusual Carrier Killer Capability Of The Chinese Navy’s Strategic Bomber - Naval News
					

Facing aircraft carriers from the U.S. Navy, Royal Navy, Indian Navy and Japanese, China is looking for a counter. The Chinese Navy (PLAN) has developed a unique 'Carrier Killer' weapon for its H-6 strategic bomber.




					www.navalnews.com
				




Kommt von HI Sutton via Twitter, aber immer wenn Hypersonic drin steht bin ich erstmal skeptisch.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Kommt von HI Sutton via Twitter, aber immer wenn Hypersonic drin steht bin ich erstmal skeptisch.


Und echt ne Badger?
Auch wenn sie 20x modernisiert ist, das Grundprinzip dürfte 65-70 Jahre alt sein und die ist nicht wirklich dafür geeignet sich anzuschleichen und wieder aus dem Staub zu machen (Stichwort AWACS), da fehlt es sowohl an Geschwindigkeit als auch Tiefflugoptionen, von Tarnung ganz zu schweigen.

Naja und bei dem was drunter hängt bin ich genauso skeptisch wie du, Marketing technisch kochen die alle mit Wasser, zumindestens wurde mir vor ein paar (5-6 per Email) Jahren verraten das chinesische U-Boote damals noch so laut waren, dass die Amis nur mit dem Kopf geschüttelt haben, über die eigenen Lobpreisungen der Chinesen über ihre angeblich so effektiven "Jagd-Uboote" und strategischen U-Boote.
Also weiß man nicht wirklich, ob dieser ganze Hypersonic Hype, nichts weiter als Marketing ist, oder ob das wirklich so funktioniert wie angepriesen, ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, das bei letzteren die Amis so entspannt wären, wie sie den Eindruck machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ... dass die Amis nur mit dem Kopf geschüttelt haben, *über die eigenen Lobpreisungen der Chinesen *über ihre angeblich so effektiven "Jagd-Uboote" und strategischen U-Boote.


Naja, man kann es ja mal versuchen, die Nazis hatten beim Westwall 1940 auch mit ihren maßlosen Übertreiben in der Propaganda, bzgl. der Stärke des Westwall, Erfolg und die Franzosen und Briten stuften ihn als weit stärker / schwieriger zu überwinden ein, als er eigentlich gewesen ist.


----------



## hoffgang (24. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und echt ne Badger?
> Auch wenn sie 20x modernisiert ist, das Grundprinzip dürfte 65-70 Jahre alt sein und die ist nicht wirklich dafür geeignet sich anzuschleichen und wieder aus dem Staub zu machen (Stichwort AWACS), da fehlt es sowohl an Geschwindigkeit als auch Tiefflugoptionen, von Tarnung ganz zu schweigen.


Muss sie ja auch nicht.
China tauscht jederzeit 10 dieser Flieger gegen einen US Flugzeugträger, da denken die nicht mal drüber nach.

Aber wie gesagt, HI Sutton ist ne echt gute Quelle, wenn er nen Artikel highlighted, dann  lohnt  es sich schon den zu lesen.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Muss sie ja auch nicht.
> China tauscht jederzeit 10 dieser Flieger gegen einen US Flugzeugträger, da denken die nicht mal drüber nach.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, HI Sutton ist ne echt gute Quelle, wenn er nen Artikel highlighted, dann  lohnt  es sich schon den zu lesen.


Glaubst du denn mit einer "BADGER" (auch modernisiert) kann man dicht genug herankommen, um die US Trägergruppe "überraschend" zu treffen?
Ich habe da so meine Zweifel........
Ich glaube einfach, das die für die US AWACS einfach zu leicht aufzuklären sind, und man genügend Zeit für Gegenmaßnahmen hat.


----------



## hoffgang (24. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Glaubst du denn mit einer "BADGER" (auch modernisiert) kann man dicht genug herankommen, um die US Trägergruppe "überraschend" zu treffen?
> Ich habe da so meine Zweifel........
> Ich glaube einfach, das die für die US AWACS einfach zu leicht aufzuklären sind, und man genügend Zeit für Gegenmaßnahmen hat.



??
Das versteh ich nicht. Die Badger transportieren doch nur die Rakete und je nachdem was das Teil für ne Reichweite hat müssen diese Flugzeuge weder selbst nach den Trägern suchen, noch selbst für die Feuerleitung sorgen.
Bei einer geschätzten Reichweise von 1500km besteht da erstmal wenig Gefahr, zumal dass ein ECHT großes (See)Gebiet ist, dass die Amerikaner da abdecken müssten um die Badger aufzuklären UND noch rechtzeitig zu bekämpfen. Dazu kommt, das Radar der E2s, also der trägergestützten Frühwarnflugzeuge, hat ne Erfassungsreichweite großer Objekte bis ~650km.

Nur so mal zum Vergleich, das, was die Russen zur Seezielbekämpfung unter ihre Backfire geklebt haben, hatte etwa 200km Reichweite.

Badger hin, Badger her, sollten die Chinesen diese Waffe wirklich mit der Reichweite bauen, dann wäre das eine ernsthafte Bedrohung für jeden Trägerverband.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Badger hin, Badger her, sollten die Chinesen diese Waffe wirklich mit der Reichweite bauen, dann wäre das eine ernsthafte Bedrohung für jeden Trägerverband.


Ja klar, das ist mir sonnenklar, wobei ich das eben eher nicht glaube, nicht davon ausgehe.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Das versteh ich nicht. Die Badger transportieren doch nur die Rakete und je nachdem was das Teil für ne Reichweite hat müssen diese Flugzeuge weder selbst nach den Trägern suchen, noch selbst für die Feuerleitung sorgen.


Aber wie bekommen sie denn die Dinger ins Ziel, mit reiner Satellitenortung?! Kann ich nicht wirklich glauben.
Sie brauchen doch irgend etwas was den Trägerverband geortet hat, mit Kurs und Geschwindigkeit beim abfeuern der Raketen, wie ein Bear-D, eine Grumman EA-6 oder eine Boeing EA-18.
Oder bin ich völlig auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber wie bekommen sie denn die Dinger ins Ziel, mit reiner Satellitenortung?!


Du musst im Prinzip nur die grobe Richtung kennen. Du kannst Lenkflugkörper bauen die dann einfach eine Radarsignatur mit Größe X erkennen und dann wissen 'Aha Träger' und dann drauf.

Gegen Radare schießt man zum Beispiel nur HARMs in ein Gebiet, finden sie nichts dann Kreisen sie bis ein Radar eingeschaltet wird und drauf.


----------



## hoffgang (24. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sie brauchen doch irgend etwas was den Trägerverband geortet hat, mit Kurs und Geschwindigkeit beim abfeuern der Raketen, wie ein Bear-D, eine Grumman EA-6 oder eine Boeing EA-18.
> Oder bin ich völlig auf dem Holzweg?



Bist du nicht, aber du selbst schreibst doch die Lösung. Ein anderes, besser geeignetes Flugzeug kann diese Rolle übernehmen, das müssen die Badger nicht selbst tun. Demnach ist es dann schon im Grunde egal ob das Badger sind oder nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Bist du nicht, aber du selbst schreibst doch die Lösung. Ein anderes, besser geeignetes Flugzeug kann diese Rolle übernehmen, das müssen die Badger nicht selbst tun. Demnach ist es dann schon im Grunde egal ob das Badger sind oder nicht.


Ja, *aber* nur wenn es diese Waffe wirklich funktionierend gibt, haben sie in Wirklichkeit "nur " so etwas wie die Russen unter der Backfire kleben, wird es verdammt eng, für solch modernisierte Badger, einen Trägerverband anzugreifen, eher fast nicht möglich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und echt ne Badger?
> Auch wenn sie 20x modernisiert ist, das Grundprinzip dürfte 65-70 Jahre alt sein und die ist nicht wirklich dafür geeignet sich anzuschleichen und wieder aus dem Staub zu machen (Stichwort AWACS), da fehlt es sowohl an Geschwindigkeit als auch Tiefflugoptionen, von Tarnung ganz zu schweigen.



Stellt sich die Frage: Welches andere Flugzeug mit externen Waffenlasten oder ausreichend großem internem Waffenschacht für die beschriebene Waffe (woher kommt eigentlich die Grundlage für die Beschreibung?) könnte sich anschleichen?
Genau: Keins. Bei Reichweiten von bis zu 800 km für die herkömmlichen Waffen ist das aber auch nicht zwingend notwendig, denn der Gegner müsste eine lückenlose Luftraumabdeckung 1000 km vor dem Träger realisieren. Im Halbkreis wären das über 6000 km Strecke, entlang der mögliche Angriffe gestartet werden können. Platziert ein Träger da alle 300 km zwei Abfangjäger hat man inklusive rotierendem Austauschmaterial über die Hälfte der Kapazitäten blockiert. Und dieser Schutzradius muss ja noch einen gesunden Abstand zu den Basen des Gegeners haben, damit sich nicht plötzlich 20 Kampfjets auf 2 Abfangjäger stürzen, also erzwingt man zusätzlich noch einen Abstand zur eigenen Küste von 1500-2000 km. Da braucht eine z.B. F-35C dann schon Luftbetankung auf Hin- und Rückflug (=> weitere Maschinen auf dem Träger müssen für Unterstützung abgestellt werden => es blieben vielleicht noch 10-20%, die überhaupt Angriffe fliegen könnten), wenn sie nicht ihrerseits wegen dicker Außentanks und sparsamem Flugprofil zum Unterschall-Non-Stealth-Gerät mutieren will.

Fazit: Auch wenn das Ding es vermutlich schwer hätte, einen Träger tatsächlich zu versenken, könnte die simple Anwesenheit von 20-30 derartigen Maschinen dafür sorgen, dass der Träger nicht mehr für Gegenangriffe, sondern nur noch zur Kontrolle von Seegebieten genutzt werden kann. Damit ist er aus Sicht Chinas faktisch ausgeschaltet, denn transozeanische strategische Ziele hat man im Moment gar nicht.


Rückzugsmöglichkeiten ist auch relativ, wenn man von derartigen Langstreckenwaffen ausgeht. Für ein Unterschallflugzeug ist das Ding ziemlich flott. Erneut ausgehend von dem, was der F-35C so an Leistungsfähigkeit nachgesagt wird (Mach 1,6): Wenn der Träger nur Nahverteidigung hat, sodass man den 800-km-Abschuss abgeben kann, wenn die Abfangjäger erst 400 km zurückgelegt haben, dann wird die H-6 von selbigen frühestens 1600 km vom Träger entfernt eingeholt - was wiederum spürbar über dem Einsatzradius einer F-35C ohne Zusatztanks bei Höchstgeschwindigkeit liegt. Vor allem aber ist ein so langer Anflugsweg, dass der Jäger schlichtweg selbst zum gejagten wird, denn eine H-6 ist gar nicht dafür gedacht, ohne Begleitschutz zu operieren.

Letztlich sind die Flugeigenschaften von dem Schinken imho komplett egal, wenn derartige Langstreckenwaffen zum Einsatz kommen. Dann er kann er seinerseits nur mit ebenfalls extrem weitreichenden Anti-Luft-Raketen angegriffen werden und das ganze ist kein Duell mehr zwischen Bomber und Jäger, sondern zwischen Ortungssystem und Flugkörpern respektive den jeweiligen Gegenmaßnahmen auf beiden Seiten.



> Also weiß man nicht wirklich, ob dieser ganze Hypersonic Hype, nichts weiter als Marketing ist, oder ob das wirklich so funktioniert wie angepriesen, ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, das bei letzteren die Amis so entspannt wären, wie sie den Eindruck machen.



Also in dem strategischen russischem Konzept mit vergleichsweise stark manövirerbaren RVs sehe ich durchaus eine gewisse Bedeutung. Die bisherigen Maßnahmen gegen Interkontinentalraketen sind aufgrund der hohen Geschwindigkeiten (sowie der deswegen ohnehin gegebenen Robustheit des Ziels) und großen Entfernungen relativ abhängig von einer vorhersagbaren Zielbahn.

Aber als Antischiffswaffe? Bewegliche Raketen bis in die Nähe von Mach 6 gibt es schon länger und Nahverteidigungssysteme sind auch mit so etwas im Hinterkopf konstruiert worden. Jenseits von Mach 10 gibt es sicherlich irgendwann Grenzen, aber bislang konnte mir noch niemand erklären
- wie ein Flugkörper, der leicht genug ist, um von einem nicht-stationären System (hier sogar: <12 t inklusive Booster) soweit beschleunigt werden zu können, stabil genug sein kann, um noch nenneswert zu manövrieren? (Selbst wenn er 100 g ziehen kann, wäre das bei Mach 10 eine Kurve mit mindestens 70 km Radius, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe)
- wie ein Flugkörper, der reibungsbedingt von Plasma umgeben ist, ein sich bewegendes Ziel orten respektive mit aktuellen Standortdaten versorgt werden soll?




Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber wie bekommen sie denn die Dinger ins Ziel, mit reiner Satellitenortung?! Kann ich nicht wirklich glauben.
> Sie brauchen doch irgend etwas was den Trägerverband geortet hat, mit Kurs und Geschwindigkeit beim abfeuern der Raketen, wie ein Bear-D, eine Grumman EA-6 oder eine Boeing EA-18.
> Oder bin ich völlig auf dem Holzweg?



Unter der Annahme, dass das Hyperschallsystem auf ähnliche Reichweiten ausgelegt ist, wie die YJ-100, mit deren Reichweite ich oben gerechnet habe, reicht eine Ortung beim Abfeuern nicht einmal aus, zumindest solange es bei konventionellen Gefechtsköpfen bleibt. Da bräuchte es noch einmal eine Aktualisierung von Zieldaten 1-2 Minuten vor Einschlag.
Technisch ist das tatsächlich über Satellit machbar, halte ich aber militärisch für ein zu großes Risiko/eine zu große Einschränkung. Radarsatelliten dürften nicht fein genug auflösen, ließen sich notfalls stören, und optische funktionieren je nach Wetter schlicht nicht. Eine 100%ige Abdeckung hat man aber selbst bei Sonne nicht und Anti-Satellitenwaffen sind jetzt auch nicht gerade die neueste Idee. Ein rein satellitenbasiertes System wäre also im Ernstfall die meiste Zeit über nutzlos.

Was passen dürfte: Aufklärung des Zielgebiets mittels Satellit für die grobe Abschussrichtung, Endzielanflug mit selbsttändiger Zielsuche. Träger sind da ja praktischerweise immer das größte Radarobjekt im Umkreis von dutzenden Kilometern.
Aber das würde eben wieder bedeuten, dass man nicht wirklich weit in Hyperschallbereiche vordringen kann.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2021)

USA und Taiwan erörtern Uno-Beteiligung

Vor 50 Jahren hatte Taiwan wohl schon mal einen UNO-Sitz der ihnen aber aberkannt wurde.
Das Unterfangen dürfte sich heutzutage als schwierig erweisen, da Taiwan von nicht wenigen Ländern als eigener Staat nicht akzeptiert wird.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fazit: Auch wenn das Ding es vermutlich schwer hätte, einen Träger tatsächlich zu versenken, könnte die simple Anwesenheit von 20-30 derartigen Maschinen dafür sorgen, dass der Träger nicht mehr für Gegenangriffe, sondern nur noch zur Kontrolle von Seegebieten genutzt werden kann. Damit ist er aus Sicht Chinas faktisch ausgeschaltet, denn transozeanische strategische Ziele hat man im Moment gar nicht.


Badger und Äquivalente wären trotz ihres Alters ziemlich gut darin, ein Seegebiet auf Distanz zu blockieren. Sie sind zwar  lahmarschig, können aber ziemlich lange in der Luft bleiben - insbesondere, wenn man einige Maschinen als Tankflugzeuge bereithält und  ggf. die Waffenlast reduziert.

Schwierig wird es für diese Maschinen, sobald das Operationsgebiet nicht allzu groß ist und sie ihre Lenkwaffen nicht aus möglichst großer Entfernung absetzen und sich zurückziehen können, bevor feindliche Jagdmaschinen sie erreichen. Auf offener See würde das niemand gerne machen, weil die Fernaufklärungskapazitäten begrenzt sind und es den Seeverband ungeschützt lässt, wenn man Jagdflieger auf weite Such- und Zerstörungstouren schickt.

Ein freundlicher Flugzeugträger vor der eigenen Küste hingegen ist pures Gold als vorgeschobene Operationsplattform. Um Landziele - beispielsweise in Taiwan - angreifen zu können, müssten sich Bomber in Reichweite des Flugzeugträgers und dessen Maschinen begeben und dieser kann seine eigene Verteidigung durch Maschinen vom befreundeten Festland verstärken. Eine solche Bastion zu knacken ist extrem materialaufwändig und verlustreich, und bevor man sie ausgeschaltet hat, braucht man gar keine Verbände für eine Landung in Bewegung setzen.

Als Verteidiger eines überschaubaren Gebiets ohne sonstige operative Ziele gerät man weiter in Vorteil, wenn Über- und Unterwasserverbände mit starker Luftunterstützung kombinieren kann - sprich, wenn man das alles an Ort und Stelle bekommt, ohne dass der Gegner seinerseits die Zufahrt zum Zielgebiet blockieren kann. Die Unterwasserverbände der USA beispielsweise sind China zahlenmäßig überlegen und technisch um etliche Jahre voraus, von Ausbildung und Taktik ganz zu schweigen - um diesen zuzusetzen, müsste China über Wasser und in der Luft frei agieren können, was jedoch in der Nähe Taiwans nicht möglich wäre, wenn dort neben taiwanesischen Kräften auch noch ein US-Trägerverband am Start ist.

Taiwan so zu blockieren, dass es nicht durch die USA verstärkt werden kann, wäre für China enorm schwer bis unmöglich. Selbst wenn sich Japan und die Philippinen in der Sache neutral verhalten sollten, werden sie weder ihre nationalen Gewässer und schon gar nicht angrenzende internationale Gewässer gegen die USA dichtmachen, aber jede Massierung chinesischer Verbände im Ostchinesischen Meer bzw. in der Philippinensee als Frage der eigenen nationalen Sicherheit betrachten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> USA und Taiwan erörtern Uno-Beteiligung
> 
> Vor 50 Jahren hatte Taiwan wohl schon mal einen UNO-Sitz der ihnen aber aberkannt wurde.
> Das Unterfangen dürfte sich heutzutage als schwierig erweisen, da Taiwan von nicht wenigen Ländern als eigener Staat nicht akzeptiert wird.



Taiwan alias Nationalchina behielt anfangs den chinesischen Sitz, weil das Mao-Regime vom Westen längere Zeit nicht anerkannt wurde. Aber zu einer 2-China-Politik hat sich bis heute keiner durchgerungen. Die ist in Sachen Chinapolitik das diplomatische Äquivalent zum nuklearen Erstschlag.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein freundlicher Flugzeugträger vor der eigenen Küste hingegen ist pures Gold als vorgeschobene Operationsplattform. Um Landziele - beispielsweise in Taiwan - angreifen zu können, müssten sich Bomber in Reichweite des Flugzeugträgers und dessen Maschinen begeben und dieser kann seine eigene Verteidigung durch Maschinen vom befreundeten Festland verstärken. Eine solche Bastion zu knacken ist extrem materialaufwändig und verlustreich, und bevor man sie ausgeschaltet hat, braucht man gar keine Verbände für eine Landung in Bewegung setzen.



"Träger bei Taiwan" fällt sicherlich in die gleiche Kategorie wie "Flughafen auf Taiwan": Muss platt sein, bevor man zum Kampf in Bodennähe übergeht. Aber für beide gilt auch, dass sie sich nah am chinesischen Festland befinden. Über selbiges hinweg Seeziele anzugreifen dürfte die Waffensteuerung überfordern bzw. den Einsatz von Abwehrwaffen leicht machen, aber die H-6 selbst hätte kein großes Problem. Die könnten etwaige 800-km-Waffen nämlich direkt nach dem Start noch über dem chinesischen Festland ausklinken und das ist dann wirklich kein komfortables Operationsgebiet für Träger-Staffeln mehr.



> Als Verteidiger eines überschaubaren Gebiets ohne sonstige operative Ziele gerät man weiter in Vorteil, wenn Über- und Unterwasserverbände mit starker Luftunterstützung kombinieren kann - sprich, wenn man das alles an Ort und Stelle bekommt, ohne dass der Gegner seinerseits die Zufahrt zum Zielgebiet blockieren kann. Die Unterwasserverbände der USA beispielsweise sind China zahlenmäßig überlegen und technisch um etliche Jahre voraus, von Ausbildung und Taktik ganz zu schweigen - um diesen zuzusetzen, müsste China über Wasser und in der Luft frei agieren können, was jedoch in der Nähe Taiwans nicht möglich wäre, wenn dort neben taiwanesischen Kräften auch noch ein US-Trägerverband am Start ist.




Bei der Verteidigung der Versorgung über See wird das Operationsgebiet sehr schnell sehr groß - wie gesagt: Man muss das Schiff nicht erst kurz vor Formosa torpedieren, man kann es vom Herkunfsthafen an versuchen. Die technologische Überlegenheit der USA bliebe natürlich und für China wäre es aufwendig und risikobehaftet, überhaupt Einheiten bis weit in den Pazifik zu schicken. Aber da man einen Zermürbungskrieg gegen China nicht gewinnen kann, müssen die USA ihrerseits Verluste möglichst auf Null begrenzen und mangelnde Risikobereitschaft kann man einer chinesischen Führung, die überhaupt einen Angriff startet, auch nicht attestieren. Ein relativ großer Teil der Navy wäre also mit dem lückenlosen Schutz der Nachschubrouten abgestellt, was die zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit egalisiert. (Zumindest solange die USA ihre Drohkulissen im Rest der Welt nicht auf 0 zurückfahren wollen.)



> Taiwan so zu blockieren, dass es nicht durch die USA verstärkt werden kann, wäre für China enorm schwer bis unmöglich. Selbst wenn sich Japan und die Philippinen in der Sache neutral verhalten sollten, werden sie weder ihre nationalen Gewässer und schon gar nicht angrenzende internationale Gewässer gegen die USA dichtmachen, aber jede Massierung chinesischer Verbände im Ostchinesischen Meer bzw. in der Philippinensee als Frage der eigenen nationalen Sicherheit betrachten.



Die Hoheitsgewässer sind nicht so breit, dass sie stören würden und China fährt bereits nach belieben mit Marineeinheiten durch Gewässer, die (auch) die Philippinen als Wirtschaftszone beanspruchen. Ich glaube nicht, dass sie bei Japan wesentlich mehr Hemmungen hätten, zumal sich das Land wegen Okinawa entweder klar auf die Seite Taiwans stellen oder sich Unterstützung für Taiwan durch eigenes Territorium klar verbitten muss. Also wäre es entweder ein Feind, dessen Wohlbefinden verzichtbar ist, oder kein relevanter Nachschubweg, um den man sich kümmern müsste.

Letztlich ist das aber egal, denn die chinesische Überwasserflotte ist sowieso kaum für Hochseeoperationen ausgelegt, sondern fürs chinesische Meer optimiert. Schon allein aus Mangel an mobiler Luftsicherung/Trägerverbänden kann sich China eigentlich nur mit U-Booten tiefer in den Pazifik wagen und ob man von Japanern oder von Taiwanesen oder von Philippinen nicht gefunden wird, macht auch keinen Unterschied.

Wichtig ist es, nicht gefunden zu werden - und da wird es spannend. Denn die Engstellen, an denen man chinesische Boote leicht stoppen könnte, liegen so nahe vor dem Kontinent, dass man sich mitten ins Operationsgebiet der diesel-elektrischen Flotte wagen muss. Und die ist auf engem Raum, wenn sie keine langen Wege zurücklegen muss/langsam bleiben kann, durchaus eine Gefahr. Stellt man sich dagegen weiter draußen auf, besteht die Gefahr, dass auch eins der lauten nuklearen Boote durch die Maschen schlüpft, womit wir wieder beim Bedarf für eine lückenlose Absicherung der Nachschubwege auf ganzer Länge sind.

Dort würde sich meiner Meinung nach dann ein Krieg um Formosa entscheiden: Taiwan ist schon zu Friedenszeiten stark von Importen abhängig und das meiste davon dampft auf direktem Wege durch Südostasien. Hier kann China effektiv blockieren und allein der resultierende in großem Bogen über den Pazifik (oder halt Versorgung via Nordamerika) würde die benötigten Handelsschiffkapazitäten vervielfachen. Von der Verteidigung dieser langen Seewege ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## hoffgang (28. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dort würde sich meiner Meinung nach dann ein Krieg um Formosa entscheiden: Taiwan ist schon zu Friedenszeiten stark von Importen abhängig und das meiste davon dampft auf direktem Wege durch Südostasien. Hier kann China effektiv blockieren und allein der resultierende in großem Bogen über den Pazifik (oder halt Versorgung via Nordamerika) würde die benötigten Handelsschiffkapazitäten vervielfachen. Von der Verteidigung dieser langen Seewege ganz zu schweigen.


Nur ist hier die Kosten / Nutzen Frage zu stellen. Einerseits kommen die chinesischen U Boote nicht so einfach in den Pazifik, andererseits, je länger eine Isolation Taiwans andauert, desto mehr kommt da auf China zu. China kann auch nicht einfach mir nichts, dir nichts Handelsschiffe versenken, oder Konvois angreifen die z.b. von der US Marine geschützt würden.
Hier hätten wir einen lange anhaltenden Konflikt, der sehr sehr schwer zu kontrollieren wäre.

Du wirst jetzt einwerfen, dass ich kein Problem darin sehe ne Woche heftig Krieg um Taiwan zu führen, aber ein Problem darin sehe, wochenlang dieses Spiel zu spielen. Das ist korrekt, weil ein kurzer Konflikt zeitnah eine Entscheidung herbeiführt und das Ende des Konflikts in Aussicht stellt.
Eine Blockade muss wie lange andauern um wirklich effektiv zu sein? Wochen? Monate? Wir reden jetzt nicht über Einbruch der Wirtschaft, sondern das erklärte Ziel Chinas, sich mit Taiwan zu vereinigen. Das wird nicht funktionieren wenn man die Insel für ein paar Tage abriegelt.

Zumal DANN wirklich die Gefahr besteht, dass der Konflikt auf deutlich breiterer Fläche geführt wird und eskaliert.

Wobei eine Blockade eine Invasion ja nicht ausschließt, sondern unterstützt. Aber NUR per Blockade Chinas Ziele zu erreichen halte ich nicht für aussichtsreich, einfach aufgrund der notwendigen Dauer.



> Aber da man einen Zermürbungskrieg gegen China nicht gewinnen kann



Erneut falsche Deduktion. Was willst du mit "Zermürbungskrieg" aussagen? Dass die Chinesen mehr Schiffe verlieren können als die USA? Das ist in sich geschlossen richtig, vernachlässigt aber erneut die übergeordneten Dimensionen. Wenn die USA und China miteinander Krieg führen, dann können die USA deutlich einfacher nicht-nuklear Ziele in China angreifen als andersrum. Mag sein, dass sie mehr Schiffe haben die man versenken kann, bzw. dass der Verlust maritimer Einheiten in China einen anderen Stellenwert hat, weil jede Marineeinheit der USA die nicht mehr existiert deren Fähigkeit zur Machtprojektion einschränkt.
Nur können sich die Chinesen halt nicht leisten, dass ihr Territorium angegriffen würde, während die USA erneut davon profitieren Kanada & Mexico als Nachbarn zu haben, keine mit nennenswerter Anti-US Präsenz. 

Wenn die Chinesen anfangen, US Marineeinheiten zwischen San Diego und Hawaii zu versenken, dann brauchen wir nicht weiter über einen begrenzten Konflikt sprechen. Und hier stellt sich wieder die Frage, was würde es China nutzen? Das ist kein realistischer Ausblick, einfach weil es keine sinnhafte Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung für China ergibt. Entweder die Chinesen führen Krieg gegen die USA mit allem was sie haben, lassen Kim auf den Süden los, Vollgas all the way - oder Sie lassen es sein.

I Know, es wird wieder hart zu verstehen sein warum Kampf um Taiwan akzeptabel sein soll und das hier nicht, aber wenn man Kriegsschiffe eines anderen Landes versenkt, ohne, dass es irgendeinen Bezug gibt, dann ist das ein ernstes Problem. Und wenn es keinen regionalen Konflikt gibt dem diese Verluste zuzurechnen sind, dann bleibt den USA nichts anderes übrig als solche Handlungen als Kriegserklärung wahrzunehmen und gegen China zurück zu schlagen.

Erneut: Was soll das China bitte bringen? Davon wird Taiwan nicht chinesisch, davon wird die Position Chinas nicht besser. Das Thema Blockade funktioniert genau so lange bis jemand sagt "diese X Schiffe sind im Zweifel entbehrlich und durchbrechen jetzt die Blockade". 









						The Coming Blockade of Taiwan by China?
					

Beijing could use a blockade to slowly strangle Taiwan into submission while avoiding or overcoming any realistic American military response.




					nationalinterest.org
				



Hier wird ein LowCost Szenario beschrieben, welches das Dilemma militärischer Intervention auf Seiten der USA und deren Verbündeter schiebt und weitaus mehr Erfolg verspricht als US Schiffe zu versenken.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2021)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den chinesischen Nuklearwaffen aus? Können die die USA erreichen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den chinesischen Nuklearwaffen aus? Können die die USA erreichen?



Locker. Mutmaßlich mittlerweile sogar SLBMs, die in vorherigen Generationen noch so kurzatmig und auf so lauten Trägern waren, dass ein effektiver Schutz davor möglich war.

Offen wäre allenfalls, ob sich die USA hinter bestehenden Abwehrmaßnahmen sicher fühlen. Im Vergleich zu Russlands ist Chinas Arsenal relativ klein und reicht nicht für einen xx-fachen Overkill. Für ein Fallout-Szenario müssten sie einen nenneswerten Teil ihrer Sprengköpfe ins Ziel bekommen und ""zufällig"" müssen die meisten davon durch den "gegen Nordkorea" gerichteten Abwehrschirm. Die USA umgekehrt müssen umgekehrt nur mit einem Bruchteil ihres riesigen Arsenals treffen um China zu vernichten, obwohl das Ziel vielfach größer ist, und afaik hat China keine nenneswerten Abwehrsysteme. Das einzige strategische Nachteilchen aus Sicht der USA ist die Nähe Chinas zu Russlands, insbesondere der viele nördlicher liegenden Industriezentren. Man kann nicht auf die feuern, ohne dass auch in Moskau die Alarmsirenen angehen und globale nukleare Vernichtungsschläge sind nicht unbedingt eine Situation, in der man von irgendwem vorsichtig, kritisches Handeln erwarten kann.

Glücklicherweise lassen deswegen bis auf weiteres auch alle ihre Finger davon. Die viel größere Gefahr sehe ich wenn dann bei taktischen Nuklearwaffen, weil die eben die realistische Chance gegen z.B. Trägerverbände sind. Aber auch das ist eine qualitative Eskaltionsstufe, die zumindest in den ersten Jahren eines Krieges nicht zu erwarten wäre und eine ganze Menge einseitige Annahmen über deren Verlauf machen müsste.

(Um nicht zu sagen: Ich würde es wegen "ist militärischer Selbstmord" eigentlich grundsätzlich ausschließen, wäre da nicht diese Seite-1-Feststellung, dass militärisches Vorgehen gegen Taiwan im allgemeinen schon ökonomischer Selbstmord ist und somit die ganze Konfliktsituation nur unter der Prämisse "wir haben es mit einem Selbstmordangreifer zu tun" diskutiert werden kann.)


----------



## hoffgang (28. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Offen wäre allenfalls, ob sich die USA hinter bestehenden Abwehrmaßnahmen sicher fühlen. Im Vergleich zu Russlands ist Chinas Arsenal relativ klein und reicht nicht für einen xx-fachen Overkill. Für ein Fallout-Szenario müssten sie einen nenneswerten Teil ihrer Sprengköpfe ins Ziel bekommen und ""zufällig"" müssen die meisten davon durch den "gegen Nordkorea" gerichteten Abwehrschirm. Die USA umgekehrt müssen umgekehrt nur mit einem Bruchteil ihres riesigen Arsenals treffen um China zu vernichten, obwohl das Ziel vielfach größer ist, und afaik hat China keine nenneswerten Abwehrsysteme.


Du vernachlässigst komplett die Seegestützten Systeme Chinas, sprichst aber einen wesentlichen Punkt an:
Abwehrmaßnahmen gegen ballistische Raketen sind enorme Brandbeschleuniger einer nuklearen Eskalation.
Und du hast es komplett richtig formuliert "sich sicher *fühlen*" - denn so richtig wissen tun sie es nicht. Aber, der Kern der nuklearen Abschreckung ist die gegenseitige Androhung der Vernichtung, d.h. Voraussetzung ist eine vorhandene Verwundbarkeit. Wenn diese nicht mehr gegeben ist, oder in einem Maße reduziert wird, dass von einer Regierung als erträglich wahrgenommen wird, dann reduziert sich die Hemmschwelle für den eigenen Einsatz von Atomwaffen.  

Zudem müsste man in China erstmal keine zivilen Ballungszentren treffen, sofern man die Landgestützen Atomraketen vernichtet wäre dies vollkommen ausreichend um China in eine desaströse Lage zu versetzen.
Hoffen wir mal, dass die Amis ihren OPLAN angepasst haben, die komplette Vernichtung Chinas stand ja schonmal als Nebenprodukt einer nuklearen Eskalation mit der Sowjetunion auf dem Programm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2021)

SLBMs hatte ich die erste Zeile gewidmet: Gibt es und könnten mutmaßlich die USA treffen, aber der Umfang ist zu gering als er in einem nuklearen Schlagabtausch den Ausschlag geben würde. Die normalen Typ 94 sind zu laut, um in Feuerreichweite zu kommen und die Typ 94A immer noch so laut, dass sie es schwer haben. Aus chinesischen oder japanischen Gewässern: Keine Chance, da hat man ein Auge drauf. Durch die Philippinen in den Zentralpazifik: Dito. China müsste die Dinger auf eine lange Reise Richtung Indien schicken, in der Hoffnung dass die USA sie nicht prinzipiell global beschatten (wovon ich zumindest im Moment nicht ausgehe und wenn sich die Bedingungen plötzlich ändern, muss man sie erstmal wiederfinden), um dann im großen Bogen über südpolare Gewässer entweder durch den Südatlantik oder Südostpazifik in Richtung Mittelamerika vorzustoßen. Da sähe ich eine plausible Chance, insbesondere wenn man noch moderne, leisere Jagd-U-Boote mitfahren lässt, die etwaige US-Patroullien rechtzeitig entdecken könnten. Nicht so rechtzeitig, dass sie selbst unbemerkt blieben, aber rechtzeitig genug dass das 94A noch unbemerkt abdrehen kann und die USA nur den Eindruck bekommen, da wolle jemand an ihre Versorgungskonvois.

Aber: Es gibt insgesamt nur zwei 94A und tragen jeweils auch nur 12* 3* 150 kt. Damit kann man ein paar Kleinstädte auslöschen, aber nicht mehr als 1-2 US-Großstädte. Das ist viel zu wenig für einen Vernichtungsschlag, die Abschreckung ruht auf den landgestützten ICBMs. (Schätzungsweise 350-400 MT mit US-Reichweite)


----------



## hoffgang (29. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber: Es gibt insgesamt nur zwei 94A und tragen jeweils auch nur 12* 3* 150 kt. Damit kann man ein paar Kleinstädte auslöschen, aber nicht mehr als 1-2 US-Großstädte. Das ist viel zu wenig für einen Vernichtungsschlag, die Abschreckung ruht auf den landgestützten ICBMs. (Schätzungsweise 350-400 MT mit US-Reichweite)


Es ist genug um eine Abschreckung aufrecht zu erhalten - die berechtigte Angst vor einem Zweitschlag. Man muss New York oder LA nicht auslöschen, man muss es nur treffen. Je nachdem von wo man feuern kann - denn deine Einwände über die Trägersysteme sind berechtigt, ebenso die geographischen Herausforderungen - sucht man sich die größten 4-5 Städte aus und beschießt diese. Überlebt keine US Regierung, erledigt jede Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung die man aufgestellt hat.

Aber: Bedenke was du grade über die Einschränkungen der chinesischen Raketenboote gesagt hast. Und jetzt stell dir vor, einige davon wären in einem chinesischen Hafen in Taiwan stationiert. Geh davon aus, dass jedes chinesische Raketenboot beschattet wird, einerseits haben die Chinesen nicht so viele davon, andererseits habe die den geographischen Nachteil und China ist aktuell der wesentliche Gegner der USA. Und genau dieser geographische Nachteil macht es auch einfacher diese Boote im Auge zu behalten.

Aber ja: Es wird keine nukleare Option geben, jedenfalls nicht, solange der Konflikt nicht eskaliert. Aber, jeder sollte sich vor Augen halten, dass nukleare Abschreckung auf der Wahrnehmung basiert, dass die eigene Vernichtung auch bei einem eigenen Erstschlag nicht zu vermeiden ist - bzw. Verluste weit über jede Akzeptanz hinausgehen werden.
Systeme zur Abwehr ballistischer Raketen und die elende SDI sind, je nach Kapazität geeignet, diese Balance zu kippen.

Ein Horrorszenario lautet:
Beeinflussbarer Präsident mit, sagen wir, exklusivem Weltbild, der die Kapazitäten seiner defensiven Systeme überschätzt kommt zum Schluss, mit einem präventiven Erstschlag gegen feindliche Nuklearwaffen einen Atomkrieg gewinnen zu können. Jeder wird sagen: Das ist doch in der Realität vollkommen absurd, bis man drüber nachdenkt, dass es keine Kontrollmechanismen gibt wenn z.b. ein 2024 wiedergewählter Präsident Trump einen Atomschlag anordnet. 

Nukleare Strategie wird von mehr oder weniger brillanten Köpfen ausgeknobelt. Angeordnet wird Sie im Zweifel von ehemaligen Schauspielern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2021)

Von Formosa in See stechen zu können statt drumrum fahren zu müssen reduziert die zu überwachende Strecke nur um 500 km, das ist wenig im Vergleich zu etwaigen Durchbruchmöglichkeiten nördlich oder südlich davon. Wenn man die Häfen zur regulären Basis macht, vereinfacht dass die Angelegenheit sogar deutlich, denn die Ostküste ist ziemlich steil und entsprechend arm an möglichen Standorten und direkt davor beginnt eben das für jeden offene, tiefe Meer. Da kann und darf man 1-2 Virginias vor parken und schon ist man bestmöglich unterrichtet. Bislang dagegen haben die USA das Problem, dass sie sowohl bei Einsätzen im süd- als auch nordchinesischen Meer einer ganzen Reihe von Anreinern auf die Füße treten und aufgrund mangelnder Wassertiefe vielerorts auch noch leicht zu entdecken sind. Und natürlich sehr leicht zu bekämpfen und ohne Luftdeckung, was derartiges Lauern im Vorfeld einer echten Krise, also dann wenn man es tatsächlich bräuchte, beinahe ganz unmöglich macht. Statt einzelne Häfen zu überwachen muss man daher bislang sämtliche möglichen Ausgänge aus zwei relativ großen Randmeeren im Auge behalten. Natürlich würde ein weiterer Hafen, der zusätzich genutzt wird, die Situation nicht vereinfachen - aber eben relativ betrachtet auch kaum verschlimmern.

Zum präventiven Atomsieg: Zwischen zwei Großmächten unmöglich. Auch bei gezielten Schlägen nur gegen feindliches Militär wären die zivilen Kollateralschäden und die freigesetzte Radioaktivtät so groß, dass sich der Angreifer auf sämtliche non-gratia-Listen weltweit setzen würde. Und das wäre für z.B. für die USA viel schlimmer, als eine teilweise Zerstörung von L.A.. Wir leben nicht mehr im kalten Krieg, als einem ein Drittel der Welt ganz egal war, mit dem zweiten Drittel eh keine Handelsbeziehungen hatte und das letzte Drittel sich genauso bedroht fühlte und Beifall geklatscht hätte, wenn man "den Feind" ausgeschaltet hätte.

Heute hätte ein strategisch-nuklearer Angreifer 3/4tel der Welt gegen sich. Nicht militärisch, aber wirtschaftlich und das ist schlimmer, als die konventionelle Niederlage gegen einen einzelnen Gegner. Präventivschläge lohnen also nur, wenn man sich unmittelbar vor einem gegnerischen Erstschlag wähnt und sowieso nichts mehr zu verlieren hat. Aber genau so eine Situation kann durch ein funktionierendes Abwehrsystem sogar entschärft werden. Deswegen sind die Dinger heute ein zweischneidiges Schwert, dass man nicht mehr nur unter 40 Jahre alten MAD-Einschränkungsüberlegungen betrachten darf.
(Ein großer Freund davon bin ich trotzdem nicht, allerdings eher wegen den ergriffenen Gegenmaßnahmen. Die meisten Abwehrschirme umgehenden Waffen setzen schließlich auf eine Reduzierung der Vorwarnzeit. Das vervielfacht die Gefahr eines fälschlicherweise ausgelösten "Gegen"schlags und die menschliche Zivilisation ist schon ein halbes Dutzend mal mehr oder minder knapp an ihrem Ende vorbeigeschrammt, nur weil die erwartete Zeitspanne für einen Gegenschlagsentscheidung 1-3 Minuten länger war, als für die Erkennung von Fehlern benötigt wurden.)


----------



## hoffgang (30. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> denn die Ostküste ist ziemlich steil und entsprechend arm an möglichen Standorten und direkt davor beginnt eben das für jeden offene, tiefe Meer.


Was ein Vorteil ist, denn so können die Boote sofort abtauchen und sind somit eben nur noch von U-Booten zu verfolgen. Das ist ein enormer Unterschied zu relativ flachen Gewässern. Und ohne geographische Engstellen Uboote zu parken kann funktionieren, aber da, wie du beschrieben hast, China auch über Jagd Uboote verfügt und davon ausgehen muss, dass dort US Boote liegen, wird das nicht so einfach. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da kann und darf man 1-2 Virginias vor parken und schon ist man bestmöglich unterrichtet. Bislang dagegen haben die USA das Problem, dass sie sowohl bei Einsätzen im süd- als auch nordchinesischen Meer einer ganzen Reihe von Anreinern auf die Füße treten und aufgrund mangelnder Wassertiefe vielerorts auch noch leicht zu entdecken sind. Und natürlich sehr leicht zu bekämpfen und ohne Luftdeckung, was derartiges Lauern im Vorfeld einer echten Krise, also dann wenn man es tatsächlich bräuchte, beinahe ganz unmöglich macht. Statt einzelne Häfen zu überwachen muss man daher bislang sämtliche möglichen Ausgänge aus zwei relativ großen Randmeeren im Auge behalten.


Jain. Dadurch, dass die Gewässer vergleichsweise seicht sind können Uboote nicht einfach verschwinden wie in der Tiefe des Pazifiks oder des Atlantiks. Das war ja z.b. einer der Vorteile der US Häfen der Ostküste, direkt das offene tiefe Meer vor der Tür zu haben.
Der Nachteil für Uboote ist für beide Seiten gegeben, nur dass die Chinesen mit Ihren Booten aktuell in der Engstelle sitzen und eigentlich aus dieser raus müssten um Wirkung zu entfalten.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum präventiven Atomsieg: Zwischen zwei Großmächten unmöglich. Auch bei gezielten Schlägen nur gegen feindliches Militär wären die zivilen Kollateralschäden und die freigesetzte Radioaktivtät so groß, dass sich der Angreifer auf sämtliche non-gratia-Listen weltweit setzen würde. Und das wäre für z.B. für die USA viel schlimmer, als eine teilweise Zerstörung von L.A.. Wir leben nicht mehr im kalten Krieg, als einem ein Drittel der Welt ganz egal war, mit dem zweiten Drittel eh keine Handelsbeziehungen hatte und das letzte Drittel sich genauso bedroht fühlte und Beifall geklatscht hätte, wenn man "den Feind" ausgeschaltet hätte.


Das ist ne gefährliche Denkweise, da Sie Gründe vorschiebt, warum Staaten niemals einen Atomkrieg führen werden. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Präventivschläge lohnen also nur, wenn man sich unmittelbar vor einem gegnerischen Erstschlag wähnt und sowieso nichts mehr zu verlieren hat. Aber genau so eine Situation kann durch ein funktionierendes Abwehrsystem sogar entschärft werden. Deswegen sind die Dinger heute ein zweischneidiges Schwert, dass man nicht mehr nur unter 40 Jahre alten MAD-Einschränkungsüberlegungen betrachten darf.


Russland hat um 2008 die geplante Installation von Raketenabwehr in Polen und Tschechien als massive Bedrohung wahrgenommen und damals in einem mehrjährigen Zeitraum mehrfach die Drohung ausgesprochen, nuklear bestückte Kurzstreckenraketen nach Kaliningrad zu verlegen. Und die Entwicklung der US Abwehrsysteme hat direkten Einfluss auf Russlands Nachrüstung / Erneuerung seiner Atomwaffen. 

Das Problem an Abwehrsystemen ist die Auswirkung auf die gegebene Situation und führt meistens in ein Rüstungsdilemma. Deutlich verbesserte Luftverteidigung kann mich vor Angriffen meines Gegners schützen - es kann aber gleichzeitig Flugzeuge von defensiven Aufgaben entbinden die dann für meine Offensive zur Verfügung stehen. D.h. durch mich defensiv ausgerichtete Rüstung kann von meinem Gegner als Bedrohung wahrgenommen werden.
Für die Abwehr von ballistischen Raketen kann das bedeuten, dass Staaten dem Glauben unterliegen, mit einem Erstschlag gewinnen zu können. Vernichte soviele Raketen des Gegners am Boden, mit dem übrigen Rest wird das Abwehrsystem fertig. Ob das am Ende stimmt ist was anderes, es geht zunächst um den Glauben daran.
Oder aber, der Gegner nimmt wahr, dass dieses System die Verwundbarkeit reduziert und damit die eigene Möglichkeit zur Abschreckung.

China baut nicht ohne Grund neue Raketensilos.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Was ein Vorteil ist, denn so können die Boote sofort abtauchen und sind somit eben nur noch von U-Booten zu verfolgen. Das ist ein enormer Unterschied zu relativ flachen Gewässern. Und ohne geographische Engstellen Uboote zu parken kann funktionieren, aber da, wie du beschrieben hast, China auch über Jagd Uboote verfügt und davon ausgehen muss, dass dort US Boote liegen, wird das nicht so einfach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das chinesische Meer ist so flach, dass U-Boote leicht von Überwassereinheiten aufgetrieben werden können, aber nicht so flach, dass sie auch Sateliten oder Langstreckenradar ausgeliefert sind. Daraus ergibt sich eine starke Asymmetrie, in der eine Partei ohne Überwassereinheiten in der Region (= die USA) einen massiven Überwachungsnachteil hat, weil sie nur die Grenzen kontrollieren kann, während eine Partei mit Überwassereinheiten (= China) einen Überwachungsvorteil hat, weil sie das ganze gesamte Randmeer als exklusives, feindfreies Operationgebiet nutzen kann. Die Sowjets haben ja z.B. das Weiße Meer auch als Badewanne betrachtet. (Auch wenn ihnen das keine Vorteile gegenüber der NATO brachte, weil sie beim verlassen der Arktis an die nächste Engstelle kamen - ein Problem, dass China nicht hat)



> Russland hat um 2008 die geplante Installation von Raketenabwehr in Polen und Tschechien als massive Bedrohung wahrgenommen



Sie haben das als massive Bedrohung bezeichnet. Aber das machen sie auch bei Flüssiggasterminals, diplomatischen Kontakten, Handelversträgen, freien Wahlen und noch einer ganze Menge weitaus lächerlicher Anlässe für Maximalforderungen.

In dem Fall habe ich nur eingeschränkt einen militärischen Anlass für den diplomatischen Druck gesehen, denn ein Großteil des russichen Abschreckungspotenzial liegt in Zentralasien oder auf U-Booten. Ersteren Teil schirmte der Raketenschirm nur von Europa ab, von dem aber umgekehrt praktisch gar keine Erstschlagsgefahr ausgeht, sodass man wohl bestenfalls von einer Angleichung der Verhältnisse spricht (was Russland natürlich immer als Bedrohung empfindet, wenn irgendwer nicht vor den Füßen im Staub kriecht). Gegen SLBMs ist die installierte Raketenabwehr sogar komplett nutzlos. Verglichen mit den Alternativen auf US-Seite, z.B. eine Aufstockung des gesamten Arsenals, Einführung neuer Trägersysteme oder Etablierung von Abschreckungssystemen im indischen Ozean, war die Raketenabwehr sehr arm an Nebeneffekten. Und da Russland schlussendlich auch nur mit einer Stärkung der Gegen- und Zweitschlagsfähigkeiten reagiert hat, profitiert die Menschheit unterm Strich definitiv. Gefahr russischer Atomschläge ist ±gleich geblieben, die Gefahr von US-Erstschlägen ebenfalls. Aber die Gefahr irrtümlicher US-Gegenschläge (die ich als die mit höchste für einen globalen Atomaustausch überhaupt einschätze) wurde gesenkt.



> Das Problem an Abwehrsystemen ist die Auswirkung auf die gegebene Situation und führt meistens in ein Rüstungsdilemma. Deutlich verbesserte Luftverteidigung kann mich vor Angriffen meines Gegners schützen - es kann aber gleichzeitig Flugzeuge von defensiven Aufgaben entbinden die dann für meine Offensive zur Verfügung stehen. D.h. durch mich defensiv ausgerichtete Rüstung kann von meinem Gegner als Bedrohung wahrgenommen werden.



"Rüstung" kann immer als Bedrohung wirken, aber Rüstung kommmt nicht aus dem nichts. Eine wirkungsvolle Luftverteidigung kostet Geld und dieses Geld wäre ansonsten in etwas anderes investiert worden - z.B. in mehr Flugzeuge. Man muss also deren offensives Bedrohungspotential mit dem der Luftverteidigung vergleichen und da schneidet letztere doch deutlich harmloser ab.



> China baut nicht ohne Grund neue Raketensilos.



Es wäre aber eindeutig zu bevorzugen, wenn sie stattdessen Raketenschirme bauen würden  .



P.S. noch zum "Glauben": Dem Teil habe ich gar nicht wiedersprochen. Meine Ausführungen bezogen sich im Rahmen dieser Diskussion ausdrücklich darauf, was für die USA sinnvoll wäre/sich lohnen könnte. Und da zählt, aus den genannten Gründen, definitiv kein nuklearer Erstschlag gegen China dazu. Auch mit Raketenschirm wären die globalen Folgen für die USA ein Präventivniedergang, kein Präventivsieg. Ob die Chinesen außerhalb dieser Diskussion daran glauben, dass der US-Präsident auch soweit denkt und dann rational-sinnvolle Entscheidungen trifft, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. (Aber eine Wahl haben sie trotzdem nicht.)


----------



## hoffgang (31. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das chinesische Meer ist so flach, dass U-Boote leicht von Überwassereinheiten aufgetrieben werden können, aber nicht so flach, dass sie auch Sateliten oder Langstreckenradar ausgeliefert sind. Daraus ergibt sich eine starke Asymmetrie, in der eine Partei ohne Überwassereinheiten in der Region (= die USA) einen massiven Überwachungsnachteil hat, weil sie nur die Grenzen kontrollieren kann, während eine Partei mit Überwassereinheiten (= China) einen Überwachungsvorteil hat, weil sie das ganze gesamte Randmeer als exklusives, feindfreies Operationgebiet nutzen kann.


Das ist korrekt, aber für die USA ist es entscheidender, eine verstärkte chinesische Uboot Präsenz im Pazifik zu verhindern, anstatt selbst Uboote in benannten Engstellen zu platzieren. Was du sagst ist richtig, spielt aber für die USA keine wesentliche Rolle. 
Es erlaubt den Chinesen in den regionalen Konflikten, z.b. um Inselgruppen die von mehreren Ländern beansprucht werden, die eigene militärische Stärke auszuspielen, aber dieser Vorteil bleibt eben auf ein gewisses Seegebiet begrenzt. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In dem Fall habe ich nur eingeschränkt einen militärischen Anlass für den diplomatischen Druck gesehen, denn ein Großteil des russichen Abschreckungspotenzial liegt in Zentralasien oder auf U-Booten. Ersteren Teil schirmte der Raketenschirm nur von Europa ab, von dem aber umgekehrt praktisch gar keine Erstschlagsgefahr ausgeht, sodass man wohl bestenfalls von einer Angleichung der Verhältnisse spricht (was Russland natürlich immer als Bedrohung empfindet, wenn irgendwer nicht vor den Füßen im Staub kriecht).[...}Gefahr russischer Atomschläge ist ±gleich geblieben, die Gefahr von US-Erstschlägen ebenfalls. Aber die Gefahr irrtümlicher US-Gegenschläge (die ich als die mit höchste für einen globalen Atomaustausch überhaupt einschätze) wurde gesenkt.


Russland hat dieselbe Bewertung wie damals bei SDI gemacht. Jedem ist bewusst, dass die aktuellen Systeme nicht ausreichen um, wie du sagst, das russische Arsenal zu kontern. Darum geht es aber den Russen nicht, es geht um das Potential. Das was du beschreibst, mit der Gefahr von Erstschlägen ist der Ist-Zustand. Das wovor die Russen Angst haben ist der Wenn-Dann Zustand, der eintritt, wenn Abwehrsysteme ausgebaut werden. 

Und nochmal: Die Russen sehen eine Gefahr. Dass eine US Regierung dem Anschein erliegen könnte! dass die Abwehrmaßnahmen ausreichend seien um einen russischen Gegenschlag abzuwenden. 
Das ist ein klassisches Perzeptionsproblem, aber eines, auf das die Russen sehr sehr deutlich reagiert haben.
Zudem muss ich widersprechen, einige sehr sehr wichtige Rüstungskontrollverträge sind ausgelaufen und wurden nicht erneuert (auch dank der Regierung Trump).




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Rüstung" kann immer als Bedrohung wirken, aber Rüstung kommmt nicht aus dem nichts. Eine wirkungsvolle Luftverteidigung kostet Geld und dieses Geld wäre ansonsten in etwas anderes investiert worden - z.B. in mehr Flugzeuge. Man muss also deren offensives Bedrohungspotential mit dem der Luftverteidigung vergleichen und da schneidet letztere doch deutlich harmloser ab.


Rüstung kann aus der Wahrnehmung einer Bedrohung entstehen.
Siehe Kalter Krieg. Die Russen stellen Panzerbataillone auf weil Sie Angst vor der NATO haben, die NATO erkennt das und stellt Panzerbataillone auf, weil Sie Angst vor dem russischen Offensivpotential hat. Das bemerken die Russen und stellen Panzerbataillone auf...
Rüstungsspiralen entstehen aufgrund der Wahrnehmung einer Handlung und aufgrund gegenseitigen Misstrauens, deswegen ist z.b. der Raketenschirm Anfang der 2000er auch so kontrovers gehandhabt worden.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es wäre aber eindeutig zu bevorzugen, wenn sie stattdessen Raketenschirme bauen würden  .


Bitte nicht!




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> P.S. noch zum "Glauben": Dem Teil habe ich gar nicht wiedersprochen. Meine Ausführungen bezogen sich im Rahmen dieser Diskussion ausdrücklich darauf, was für die USA sinnvoll wäre/sich lohnen könnte. Und da zählt, aus den genannten Gründen, definitiv kein nuklearer Erstschlag gegen China dazu. Auch mit Raketenschirm wären die globalen Folgen für die USA ein Präventivniedergang, kein Präventivsieg. Ob die Chinesen außerhalb dieser Diskussion daran glauben, dass der US-Präsident auch soweit denkt und dann rational-sinnvolle Entscheidungen trifft, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. (Aber eine Wahl haben sie trotzdem nicht.)



Ok verstanden - ich würde aber IMMER die Diskussion über einen Nuklearschlag von der wirtschaftlichen Dimension eines solchen Szenarios trennen. Denn Szenarien, die tatsächlich die Möglichkeit eines solchen Angriffs beinhalten haben meistens sowieso keinen guten Ausweg, zudem ist mit der heutigen Verflechtung der tatsächliche Impact auf Wirtschaftskreisläufe gar nicht mehr bewertbar. 
Man könnte damit die Conclusio ziehen, dass damit auch Atomwaffen vollkommen obsolet sind, zumindest was die Abschreckung Russlands & Chinas angeht, eben weil man sich, wenn man die wirtschaftliche Dimension einbezieht, kein Szenario vorstellen kann indem ein Land einen Erstschlag führen würde.

Zum Thema Präventiv: Ja natürlich wäre ein Erstschlag gegen China eine massive Zäsur, aber es wäre eben auch ein deutlicher "Sieg" um der eigenen Vernichtung zu entgehen. Again, diese Szenarien sind weit entfernt von dem, was wir hier grade in der Realität sehen, aber sollten die Spannungen zwischen China und den USA massiv eskalieren, dann wird auch diese Überlegung auf den Tisch kommen und dann wird auch das Vorhandensein einer Raketenabwehr in die Gleichung aufgenommen.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2021)

Mal noch eine andere Frage: hätte es eurer Einschätzung nach, ohne Atomwaffen, schon längst wieder einen Weltkrieg oder sogar Weltkriege gegeben?
Ich denke schon alleine die Abschreckung hat größere Konflikte verhindert. 
Aber wir sind schon paarmal sehr knapp am Armageddon vorbeigeschrammt.
Gut das da die richtigen Leute in den richtigen Positionen waren.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Oktober 2021)

Möglich, aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Oktober 2021)

Salve,

die Gefahr wäre m.A. nach deutlichst höher gewesen, aus gleich mehreren Gründen, wobei einige wohl ohne Atomwaffen so nicht eingetreten wären (anderes politisches Verhalten).

1. Berlin war eine "erstklassige" Verlockung für die UdSSR/Warschauer Pakt, konventionell niemals zu verteitigen, der Gesichtsverlust für die USA/Westen so erheblich, das ein Krieg und dann Weltkrieg, sehr wahrscheinlich gewesen wäre.

2. Konventionelles Übergewicht des WP der kompletten 1960er Jahre mit Technik auf der Höhe der Zeit, hier ist die Frage ob der Westen/Nato, ohne Atomwaffen, nicht wesentlich  stärker gerüstet hätte.

3. Verschiebung des konventionellen Übergewichtes zu Gunsten der Nato/Westen, ab Mitte der 1970er Jahre, könnte auf grund der eingeschränkten wirtschaftlichen und technischen Ressourcen, in der UdSSR/WP zu Übersprungshandlungen führen, in Form eines präventiven Angriffskrieges, wenn es keine Atomwaffen gibt.


----------



## hoffgang (31. Oktober 2021)

Don hat nicht Unrecht, allerdings darf man nicht vergessen, dass Atomwaffen eine ganz neue Ebene an Unsicherheit geschaffen haben, sowohl für die USA als auch für die Sowjetunion.

Kuba Krise, Able Archer 83, diverse Fehlalarme - Atomwaffen schrecken durchaus ab, schaffen aber ihre eigenen Probleme. Dennoch muss die Antwort lauten: Ja, ich denke ohne Atomwaffen hätten wir den Dritten Weltkrieg schon gesehen.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2021)

Das ist doch irgendwie paradox. Es ist unsicherer dadurch geworden aber gleichzeitig sicherer (was konventionelle Kriege angeht). Und es wurden zum Glück bisher die richtigen Enscheidungen getroffen.
Aber es können auch in solchen Situationen Fehler passieren. Deswegen sind mehrfache Absicherungen wichtig.
100% Sicherheit vor einen Atomkrieg gibt es wohl nur dann,  wenn es gar keine Atomwaffen mehr gibt.
Doch das ist unwahrscheinlich... und dann sind wir wieder bei konventionellen Konflikten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mal noch eine andere Frage: hätte es eurer Einschätzung nach, ohne Atomwaffen, schon längst wieder einen Weltkrieg oder sogar Weltkriege gegeben?
> Ich denke schon alleine die Abschreckung hat größere Konflikte verhindert.



Es wird zwar manchmal so dargestellt, aber ganz ehrlich: Wer hätte denn wann warum wen angreifen sollen, wenn es keine Nuklearwaffen gegeben hätte? Eroberungskriege lohnen sich nur, wenn man einem zumindest regional deutlich schwächer aufgestellten Gegner schnell aus einem Gebiet vertreiben kann. Die konventionelle Rüstung in Europa war aber schon lange vor des erreichen eines echten MAD-Verhältnisses so umfangreich, dass ein Krieg für beide Seiten eine lange, zehrende, verlustreiche Angelegenheit geworden wäre, an dessen Ende sowieso wenig mehr als verbrannte Erde zu erobern gewesen wäre.

Meiner Meinung nach haben Atowaffen das Risiko sogar gesteigert, denn mit ihnen bestand in den 50ern und 60ern einge gewisse Möglichkeit, den Gegner Verteidigungsunfähig zu machen, bevor man selbst große Verluste einstecken muss, was auf konventionellem Wege schwierig geworden wäre. Später ging es dann eigentlich allen Parteien nur noch darum, keine Schwäche zu zeigen, um nicht selbst angegriffen zu werden.


(Soweit jedenfalls militärisch. Politisch könnte sich auf indirektem Wege was ergeben: Ohne Atomwaffen wären die Rüstungsprogramme vermutlich weitaus kostengünstiger geblieben, was einiges in der Sowjetunion verändert hätte.)


----------



## Mahoy (1. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Träger bei Taiwan" fällt sicherlich in die gleiche Kategorie wie "Flughafen auf Taiwan": Muss platt sein, bevor man zum Kampf in Bodennähe übergeht. Aber für beide gilt auch, dass sie sich nah am chinesischen Festland befinden.


Was allerdings in beide Richtungen geht. Dann geht es im äußerten Fall darum, wer schneller wie viel am zielgenauesten abfeuern kann. Materialüberlegenheit bringt nicht mehr so viel, wenn beispielsweise  Abschussvorrichtungen schnell zerstört werden oder, um genau das zu verhindern, häufig verlegt verlegt werden müssen.

Und das sind nur die unmittelbar militärischen Ziele. China wird zwar gerne nachgesagt, dass sie bereitwillig und zu Hauf Menschen und Material opfern würden, aber sie haben an der Ostküste Etliches, was sie vermutlich eher nicht so gerne auf breiter Front in die Schusslinie bringen wollen. Die nicht einmal 40.000 Quadratkilometer von Taiwan zzgl. Stellung mit Ausweichstellungen eines Trägerbandes sind hingen deutlich einfacher zu schützen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Über selbiges hinweg Seeziele anzugreifen dürfte die Waffensteuerung überfordern bzw. den Einsatz von Abwehrwaffen leicht machen, aber die H-6 selbst hätte kein großes Problem. Die könnten etwaige 800-km-Waffen nämlich direkt nach dem Start noch über dem chinesischen Festland ausklinken und das ist dann wirklich kein komfortables Operationsgebiet für Träger-Staffeln mehr.


Lenkwaffen werden um so wirksamer, je dichter am Ziel sie gestartet/ausgeklinkt werden - das verringert die für die Zielerfassung-/Isolierung und Abwehr verfügbare Zeit. Auf große Entfernung gestartet sind sie kein sonderliches Problem für die Close Area und Point Defense eine Trägerverbandes, der seine Defensive auf ein überschaubares Operationsgebiet beschränken kann. Das ist dann ein wenig wie Tontaubenschießen - mit Kürbissen als Ziel.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei der Verteidigung der Versorgung über See wird das Operationsgebiet sehr schnell sehr groß - wie gesagt: Man muss das Schiff nicht erst kurz vor Formosa torpedieren, man kann es vom Herkunfsthafen an versuchen. Die technologische Überlegenheit der USA bliebe natürlich und für China wäre es aufwendig und risikobehaftet, überhaupt Einheiten bis weit in den Pazifik zu schicken.


Soweit ich weiß, ist die chinesische Flotte wenig bis gar nicht für die Beherrschung der offenen See geeignet. Mit dem Stillen Ozean als Operationsgebiet würde die chinesische Marine vermutlich aufgerieben, ohne verstärkenden US-Verbänden ernstlich gefährlich werden zu können. Und wenn der Nachschub gar mit Umweg über den Südpazifik und australische Gewässer kommt, ist das praktisch Selbstmord aus chinesischer Sicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Hoheitsgewässer sind nicht so breit, dass sie stören würden und China fährt bereits nach belieben mit Marineeinheiten durch Gewässer, die (auch) die Philippinen als Wirtschaftszone beanspruchen.


Unter Friedensbedingungen. Die Nationen, mit den China in der Seeregion konkurriert, sind ja nicht blöd und wissen, dass China mit einer erfolgreichen Besetzung Taiwans auch seine sonstigen Ansprüche dort zementieren würde. Aus Sicht der Inselstaaten im Süden Chinas ist das der Rubicon.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Letztlich ist das aber egal, denn die chinesische Überwasserflotte ist sowieso kaum für Hochseeoperationen ausgelegt, sondern fürs chinesische Meer optimiert. Schon allein aus Mangel an mobiler Luftsicherung/Trägerverbänden kann sich China eigentlich nur mit U-Booten tiefer in den Pazifik wagen und ob man von Japanern oder von Taiwanesen oder von Philippinen nicht gefunden wird, macht auch keinen Unterschied.


Die chinesische Jagd-Unterseeflotte ist nicht gerade up-to-date (und ihre Handvoll strategischer Boote werden sie nicht für Haschmich mit der US-Navy verwenden).  Aber selbst wenn sie top-modern wären: In den flachen Gewässern um die Inseln herum kann die Luftaufklärung von erklärten oder nicht erklärten US-Verbündeten den Spielraum der chinesichen Unterseeflotte stark einschränken. Sie müssten für eigene Zielanfahrten mit einigem Abstand durch tiefe Gewässer und wären bei Fight & Flight in ihrer Beweglichkeit eingeschränkt, während militärische Verstärkung und zivile Versorgung recht sichere Korridore hätten, in denen sie weder U- noch Luftangriffe fürchten müssen.

Selbst wenn Chinas Marine selbstmörderisch all-in geht, wäre Australien --> Philippinen --> Batan-Inseln --> Taiwan eine vergleichsweise gut gesicherte Nachschubroute und würde für chinesische Schiffe, Boote und Flieger zu einem Friedhof.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und das sind nur die unmittelbar militärischen Ziele. China wird zwar gerne nachgesagt, dass sie bereitwillig und zu Hauf Menschen und Material opfern würden, aber sie haben an der Ostküste Etliches, was sie vermutlich eher nicht so gerne auf breiter Front in die Schusslinie bringen wollen. Die nicht einmal 40.000 Quadratkilometer von Taiwan zzgl. Stellung mit Ausweichstellungen eines Trägerbandes sind hingen deutlich einfacher zu schützen.



Beide Gebiete sind zu groß als dass man sie vollständig schützen könnte. Käme es wirklich zu einem Krieg, d.h. würde China wirklich das Risiko von Schäden auf sich nehmen, würde in nächster Instanz zählen, wer mehr Nachschub ranschaffen/länger durchhalten kann.



> Lenkwaffen werden um so wirksamer, je dichter am Ziel sie gestartet/ausgeklinkt werden - das verringert die für die Zielerfassung-/Isolierung und Abwehr verfügbare Zeit. Auf große Entfernung gestartet sind sie kein sonderliches Problem für die Close Area und Point Defense eine Trägerverbandes, der seine Defensive auf ein überschaubares Operationsgebiet beschränken kann. Das ist dann ein wenig wie Tontaubenschießen - mit Kürbissen als Ziel.



Niemand feuert innerhalb der Close- oder gar Point-Defense-Radien Waffen ab, um eine Trägerbedrohung auszuschalten. Entweder der Träger ist aus anderen Gründen nicht mehr bedrohlich oder der Angreifer ist platt, lange bevor er so nah rankommt. Nur Mittel-, besser Langstreckenwaffen sind denkbar - wir gut deren Chancen sind, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Im Falle der chinesischen Raketen weiß zumindest ich rein gar nichts über deren Angriffsfähigkeiten/Gegen-Gegenmaßnahmen, deswegen bezog sich mein Post nur auf das Abschusssystem. Und das ist im vorliegenden Szenario "Krieg in der eigenen Badewanne (mit Entchen aka Jägerunterstützung)" nicht im Nachteil gegenüber allem, was z.B. die NATO in gleicher Funktion anbringen könnte, auch wenn es ein halbes Jahrhundert älter ist.

Ich würde aber mal umgekehrt sagen: Für China wäre es noch dümmer als ohnehinschon, wenn sie einen Angriff zu einem Zeitpunkt vom Zaun bringen, zu dem sie gar keine angriffstauglichen Waffen haben, sondern nur solche, die zu 100% abgefangen werden können.



> Soweit ich weiß, ist die chinesische Flotte wenig bis gar nicht für die Beherrschung der offenen See geeignet.



Beherrschung? Nein. Große Teile der Überwasserflotte sind noch nicht einmal dafür geeignet, da überhaupt zu operieren. Und der Pazifik ist so groß, dass er sich schon rein zahlenmäßig nicht beherrschen lässt. Von niemanden.
Aber um die Randmeere dicht zu machen, die große Teile der Gegend ausmachen, ist die chinesische Marine wort wörtlich konstruiert. Der Rest bliebe den U-Booten vorbehalten. Und eben gerade wegend er genannten Größe haben die auch durchaus Chancen auf Lücken, die sie nutzen können.



> Mit dem Stillen Ozean als Operationsgebiet würde die chinesische Marine vermutlich aufgerieben, ohne verstärkenden US-Verbänden ernstlich gefährlich werden zu können. Und wenn der Nachschub gar mit Umweg über den Südpazifik und australische Gewässer kommt, ist das praktisch Selbstmord aus chinesischer Sicht.



Australische Gewässer? Das wäre dann doch ein ziemlich großer Umweg, der einem auf den letzten paar Metern keine Vorteile bringt. Das Problem ist die totale Kontrolle Chinas über das südchinesische Meer (ggf. auch über Indonesien hinaus bis in den Indik) und die Möglichkeit, alles was auf kurzem Wege aus den Phillipinen nach Taiwan will, notfalls sogar von Land aus anzugreifen. Wenn China was gegen einen hat, kann man sich Taiwan nur von Osten/via Mikronesien oder nördlich davon nähern, wo die langen Anflugrouten für die chinesische Luftwaffe zum großen und die Luftraumabdeckung von Guam zum unlösbaren Problem werden. In diesem Quadranten müsste man sich nur vor U-Booten in acht nehmen, aber alle anderen Anfahrtswege scheiden aus.



> Unter Friedensbedingungen. Die Nationen, mit den China in der Seeregion konkurriert, sind ja nicht blöd und wissen, dass China mit einer erfolgreichen Besetzung Taiwans auch seine sonstigen Ansprüche dort zementieren würde. Aus Sicht der Inselstaaten im Süden Chinas ist das der Rubicon.



Und du glaubst, dass die große vietnamesische Armee dann die chinesischen Streitkräfte vernichtet, weil die es gewagt haben, Hoheitsgewässer zu verletzen? 

Die Philippinen, die wohl sowohl geographisch als auch politisch am ehesten etwas gegen China unternehmen könnten, haben zwei Fregatten und eine Korvette. Der Rest ist auf einem Niveau, dass in den USA als Küstenwache läuft. (Zwei große Landungsschiffe ausgenommen. Die sind aber wirklich eher für Transportaufgaben konzipiert und nicht als Hilfsträger zu gebrauchen - was ein Inselstaat halt notfalls so braucht wenn auch nur ein Zyklon durchzieht) Und von den Luftwaffeln braucht man gar nicht erst zu sprechen; deren Speerspitze ist schwächer ausgestattet als die Trainingseinheiten manch anderer Nation.

Du hast sicherlich recht, dass bei denen alle Lampen auf Dunkelrot stehen, wenn China loslegt. Aber die können schlichtweg gar nichts dagegen machen und werden sich hüten, einen ersten Schuss abzugeben oder auch nur im Weg zu stehen.



> Selbst wenn Chinas Marine selbstmörderisch all-in geht, wäre Australien --> Philippinen --> Batan-Inseln --> Taiwan eine vergleichsweise gut gesicherte Nachschubroute und würde für chinesische Schiffe, Boote und Flieger zu einem Friedhof.



S.o.: Batan & Co liegen 600 km vom chinesischen Festland weg und 0 km von den Operationsgebieten, für die die chinesischen Überwassereinheiten gebaut wurden. Wer da als Gegner Chinas operieren will, sollte mindestens das Verteidigungsniveau der Schiffe eines US-Trägerverbandes mitbringen, aber für einen Konvoi ziviler Versorgungspötte ist das absolut nichts. Und die gesamten Philippinen selbst sowie die Celebessee sind leicht von Chinas Spratly-Stützpunkten aus erreichbar, da müssen die nicht einmal die Flotte losschicken. Hätten die Philippinen irgendwas, was Chinas Operationen einschränken könnte, würde ich dir teilweise recht geben, aber dem ist einfach nicht so. Die mögliche Grenze chinesischer Machtprojektion wäre eine Bündnis von Thailand, Malaysia und Indonesien. Die wären zusammen immerhin stark genug, dass sich China einen derartige Zusatzbelastung dreimal überlegen müsste. (Weswegen ich ja auch seit Seite 1 des Threads davon ausgehe, dass Chinas künftige Bemühungen sich eher gegen diese Staaten sowie gegen die Philippinen und natürlich Vietnam richten werden denn gegen Taiwan.)


----------



## Mahoy (13. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beide Gebiete sind zu groß als dass man sie vollständig schützen könnte. Käme es wirklich zu einem Krieg, d.h. würde China wirklich das Risiko von Schäden auf sich nehmen, würde in nächster Instanz zählen, wer mehr Nachschub ranschaffen/länger durchhalten kann.


Nich bei der Präzision und Reichweite moderner Waffensysteme, die China bisher nur ansatzweise hat. Ein US-Verband könnte von Taiwan zig Ziele auf dem chinesischen Festland herauspicken, während China logischerweise nur Ziel auf einem begrenzten Gebiet - also Taiwan oder den davor operierenden Verband angreifen könnte. Und die befinden sich quasi unter einem Iron Dome.

Sicherlich könnte China versuchen, dessen Abwehrkapazität durch massierte Angriffe überlasten. Ausschließen will ich es nicht, da ich keine Informationen über die genaue Zusammensetzung des chinesischen Arsenals habe, aber ich stelle mir das sehr schwierig vor.

Nachschub auf dem Seeweg spielt hier ohnehin keine sonderliche Rolle, da dieser nur für starke Truppenkontingente und schweres Gerät erforderlich ist, welches man hier gar nicht braucht. Futter für die Raketenstarter kommt ganz bequem auf dem Luftweg, ohne dass China irgend etwas dagegen tun könnte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Niemand feuert innerhalb der Close- oder gar Point-Defense-Radien Waffen ab, um eine Trägerbedrohung auszuschalten.


Davon redet auch niemand. Allerdings müssen bei einem lokal so stark begrenzten Operationsgebiet alle gegnerischen Waffen diesen Radien durchqueren, weil die möglichen Ziele von diesen gut abgedeckt werden. Sprich, man muss seine Kräfte nicht zur Defensive streuen.

Je länger eine Lenkwaffe unterwegs und als solche zu identifizieren ist, desto geringer wird die Chance, das sie ihr Ziel erreicht. Also wird versucht, die Entfernung zum Ziel möglichst zu verringern und möglichst spät preiszugeben, was da überhaupt losgeschickt wurde.  Mit Landeplätzen in Taiwan können ständig AWACS operieren  und verschieben den Radarhorizont ungefähr auf die Hangzhou-Guangzhou-Linie. Alles, was davor gestartet wird, erscheint sofort auf dem Radar, alles was dahinter gestartet wird, logischerweise bei Überschreiten - und ist dann auch als Ziel erfassbar. Kurzstreckenraketen werden also sofort erkannt.; Mittelstreckenraketen mit einer Vorwarnzeit von etwa drei bis fünf Minuten.

Da Taiwan zudem fast alles aus dem Katalog der USA hat, haben sie keinerlei Aufwand, ihre Abwehrkapazitäten zu bündeln bzw. konzertiert arbeiten zu lassen.  Selbst wenn China 300 Raketen startet, können Taiwan und Trägerverband Verband auf Schlag mit der zweieinhalb bis dreifachen Anzahl an Abwehrraketen antworten, die alle beispielsweise über Aegis  gelenkt und ihren Zielen zugeordnet werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Rest bliebe den U-Booten vorbehalten. Und eben gerade wegend er genannten Größe haben die auch durchaus Chancen auf Lücken, die sie nutzen können.


Die Boote sind nicht besonders schnell, nicht besonders leise und haben sehr begrenzte Operationsreichweite/-zeiten. Auf der Koreastraße anrückend könnte ein US-Verband mit garantierter Unterstützung Südkoreas und Japans praktisch jeden Meter zwischen Amami-Oshima, Okinawa Honto, den Miyako-Inseln und schließlich Taiwan als besenrein annehmen und etwaige Reste im Vorbeigehen putzen. Um dort als chinesisches Jagd-U-Boot auch nur zu überleben, muss dessen Kommandant bereits ein Kind der Liebe von Kapitän Nemo und Meerjungfrau Arielle sein, kann aber immer noch keine wirksamen Angriffe durchführen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Australische Gewässer? Das wäre dann doch ein ziemlich großer Umweg, der einem auf den letzten paar Metern keine Vorteile bringt.


Wenn sich der Konflikt zeitlich ausdehnt, wäre das die bevorzugte Route für Nachschub durch zivile Schiffe. Auf ein paar Tage mehr kommt es dabei nicht an, wenn man dafür sicher ankommt und auf große Bedeckung verzichten kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem ist die totale Kontrolle Chinas über das südchinesische Meer (ggf. auch über Indonesien hinaus bis in den Indik) und die Möglichkeit, alles was auf kurzem Wege aus den Phillipinen nach Taiwan will, notfalls sogar von Land aus anzugreifen.


Warum sollte man dort entlang wollen? Der Weg um Afrika herum ist noch deutlich länger als der über Australien, den du oben als zweckmäßig angezweifelt hast. Selbst wenn - wir schmunzeln jetzt alle bitte kurz - die EU mitmischen wollte, würde sie eher über den Panamakanal statt über den Suezkanal anrücken.

Die Kontrolle über das Südchinesische Meer wäre so oder so nicht total. Selbst wenn China es riskieren sollte, den Konflikt politisch auszudehnen (Taiwan ist eine Sache, Drittstaaten eine andere ...), bezieht sich die Kontrolle auf die offene See, nicht auf die Küstengewässer. Um diese ebenfalls zu kontrollieren, müsste China die Philippinen und Vietnam besetzen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn China was gegen einen hat, kann man sich Taiwan nur von Osten/via Mikronesien oder nördlich davon nähern, wo die langen Anflugrouten für die chinesische Luftwaffe zum großen und die Luftraumabdeckung von Guam zum unlösbaren Problem werden. In diesem Quadranten müsste man sich nur vor U-Booten in acht nehmen, aber alle anderen Anfahrtswege scheiden aus.


Nein, bei aller Freundschaft, aber nein. Der sicherste Weg ohne sonderlichen Zeitverzug wäre: USA --> japanische Hauptinseln --> Okinawa -->  Taiwan.  Auf dieser Route ist man von Freunden und ggf. Verbündeten umzingelt, dort hat man mit diesen seit Jahrzehnten gemeinsam trainiert und kennt jede Koralle mit Vornamen.

Die chinesische Marine ist dort komplett kaltgestellt und wenn die chinesische Luftwaffe in diesem Bereich operieren wollte, wäre es würdevoller, wenn die Piloten ihre Maschinen auf dem Rollfeld selbst in Brand setzen und Tee trinken gehen.

Selbst wenn China Nordkorea einspannen würde (Also eine weitere tendenziell unerwünschte Ausweitung des Konflikts, wenn man doch eigentlich nur eine abtrünnige Provinz heim ins Reich holen will ...) um Südkorea zu beschäftigen und weiter ans Japanische Meer heranzurücken, bleibt diese Route sicher.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und du glaubst, dass die große vietnamesische Armee dann die chinesischen Streitkräfte vernichtet, weil die es gewagt haben, Hoheitsgewässer zu verletzen?


Du vermischt dabei politische und militärische Kategorien. Wenn China nicht in den Kriegszustand mit Vietnam oder den Philippien übergehen will, wird es darauf bestehen, dass sich diese neutral verhalten. Und Neutralität bedeutet: Vietnamesische  und philippinische Gewässer sind entweder für alle Kriegsparteien tabu oder alle Kriegsparteien dürfen diese friedlich passieren. Ist vielleicht ganz lustig, da könnte man dann etwaige Kriegsgefangene austauschen und gegenseitig Abschusstabellen abgleichen.

China hätte selbstverständlich  keine nennenswerten Schwierigkeiten, diese Länder militärisch zu unterwerfen. Allerdings ändert sich damit die Dynamik des Konflikts komplett. Die Lesart, man wolle doch nur eine abtrünnige Provinz ohne international anerkannte Autonomie zurückholen und die USA wären ein Aggressor, der sich mit fragwürdiger Berechtigung in eine innere Angelegenheit einmischt, aber sich selbstverständlich jederzeit einsichtig zurückziehen könnte, wäre damit vom Tisch und es liefe auf "China (und ggf. Nordkorea) gegen die komplette westliche Bündnissphäre" hinaus.

Genau das will China nicht, selbst wenn sie einen heißen Konflikt um Taiwan riskieren würden. Eher stellt sich Xi Jinping hin und erklärt öffentlich, Mao wäre ein Lustmolch mit fragwürdiger Körperhygiene gewesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nachschub auf dem Seeweg spielt hier ohnehin keine sonderliche Rolle, da dieser nur für starke Truppenkontingente und schweres Gerät erforderlich ist, welches man hier gar nicht braucht. Futter für die Raketenstarter kommt ganz bequem auf dem Luftweg, ohne dass China irgend etwas dagegen tun könnte.



Gut, wenn man sich nur um Futter für Raketenstarter sorgt und nicht um Futter für 23 Millionen Taiwanesen, vereinfacht dass die Logistik deutlich  . So zur Orientierung: Trotz Pandemie wurden letztes Jahr in den Häfen des führenden taiwanesischen Betreibers durchschnittlich*** kTEU und 130 kT Massengut pro Tag eingeführt[/url]. Je nachdem, was da rumfährt, sind das 3 bis 10 große Handelsschiffe jeden Tag und die müssen bei An- und Abfahrt schätzungsweise je einen Tag innerhalb chinesischer Reichweite fahren. Also entweder erweiterst du deinen Iron Dome um einige 100 km Umkreis um Formosa, oder du musst zu jedem Zeitpunkt ein halbes bis anderhalb Dutzend Versorgungsfrachter zuverlässig vor Angriffen vom chinesischen Festland schützen. Zusätzlich zu den Schiffen, die für die folgenden Tage/von vorausgehenden ~15 Tagen quer durch den Pazifik unterwegs sind (also bis zu 300 in der Summe) und dort zumindest einen abschreckenden Schutz vor einzelnen U-Booten brauchen.



> Davon redet auch niemand. Allerdings müssen bei einem lokal so stark begrenzten Operationsgebiet alle gegnerischen Waffen diesen Radien durchqueren, weil die möglichen Ziele von diesen gut abgedeckt werden. Sprich, man muss seine Kräfte nicht zur Defensive streuen.



Wenn du nicht davon redest, nah an den Träger ranzufliegen, um auf kurze Entfernung zu feuern, wenn du "Lenkwaffen werden um so wirksamer, je dichter am Ziel sie gestartet/ausgeklinkt werde" schreibst, um eine Bedrohungslage für die Lenkwaffenträger zu beschreiben, dann weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, wovon du sonst redest. Eine in 600 km Entfernung ausklinkende H-6 schießt du nicht mit der Phalanx vom Himmel. Der musst du entweder eine Jägerstaffel entgegen schicken (und zwar in jede Richtung, aus der sie kommen könnte, denn bei dem geringen Abstand zum chinesischen Festland hat die H-6 keinen langen Anflugweg zur Feuerposition, auf den man noch bequem reagieren könnte), oder sie kommt ein paar Stunden später wieder und klingt die nächste Fuhre aus.

Wie gut die chinesischen Waffen sind, kann ich dabei auch nicht sagen. Aber ich glaube sie müssten ziemlich schlecht sein, wenn Salven von >100 Flugkörpern von der Nahverteidigung jedes militärischen Ziels in der Gegend mit 101%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit abgefangen werden sollen und mit wenigstens 95%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit von der Mittelstreckenverteidigung, die begleite nicht-militärische Ziele mitschützen kann. So extrem hohe Quoten sind rein technisch einfach kaum zu erreichen. Sie sind aber nötig, wenn man mit einer begrenzten Streitkraft unmittelbar vor der Haustür eines Feindes operrieren will, der bei guter Nachschuborganisation 3-4 derartige Salven jeden Tag feuern kann. Wenn auch nur jede zweite Salve einen Treffer landet, würde das reichen um 2-3 Trägerkampfverbände wöchentlich aufgrund ausfallender Begleitschiffe zum Rückzug zu zwingen.



> Die Boote sind nicht besonders schnell, nicht besonders leise und haben sehr begrenzte Operationsreichweite/-zeiten.



Huh? Die nuklearen Boote sind nicht besonders leise und wenn sie mäßig-leise sind auch nicht mehr schnell, da hast du recht. Aber seit wann haben die beschränkte Reichweiten unter Kriegsbedingungen? 



> Auf der Koreastraße anrückend könnte ein US-Verband mit garantierter Unterstützung Südkoreas und Japans praktisch jeden Meter zwischen Amami-Oshima, Okinawa Honto, den Miyako-Inseln und schließlich Taiwan als besenrein annehmen und etwaige Reste im Vorbeigehen putzen. Um dort als chinesisches Jagd-U-Boot auch nur zu überleben, muss dessen Kommandant bereits ein Kind der Liebe von Kapitän Nemo und Meerjungfrau Arielle sein, kann aber immer noch keine wirksamen Angriffe durchführen.



Die Region sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht als "offenen Pazifik" an. Der erstreckt sich einige 1000 km weiter nach rechts und während Verteidiger das Problem haben, dass sich ihr Ziel irgendwo darin herumtreiben könnte, wissen die chinesischen U-Boote recht genau, auf welchen Punkt die Kurse aller interessanten Objekte zuführen.

Den Nahbereich entlang der Inselketten komplett sauber zu halten, halte ich allerdings auch für schwieriger als von dir geschildert. Der ist definitiv nah genug für die Diesel-elektrischen und solange die langsam genug fahren, sind die trotz alter Bauweise schwer zuverlässig zu finden. Unter Szenarien wie sie z.B. für einen heißen Krieg im Nordatlantik angedacht waren, wäre das egal, weil ein mit 3-5 kn dahinschleichendes Bötchen schon extrem viel Glück haben müsste, um einen flotten Trägerverband im großen Ozean vor die Nase zu bekommen. Aber wie schon mehrfach geschildert gelten diese Bedingungen eben nicht, wenn man eine Insel belagert und sich einerseits alle militärischen Ziele in einem relativ kleinen Areal konzentrieren müssen und andererseits es ohnehin mehr um Versorgungskonvois geht.



> Wenn sich der Konflikt zeitlich ausdehnt, wäre das die bevorzugte Route für Nachschub durch zivile Schiffe. Auf ein paar Tage mehr kommt es dabei nicht an, wenn man dafür sicher ankommt und auf große Bedeckung verzichten kann.
> 
> Warum sollte man dort entlang wollen? Der Weg um Afrika herum ist noch deutlich länger als der über Australien, den du oben als zweckmäßig angezweifelt hast. Selbst wenn - wir schmunzeln jetzt alle bitte kurz - die EU mitmischen wollte, würde sie eher über den Panamakanal statt über den Suezkanal anrücken.



WTF? Warum wohl sollte man wohl aus "australischen Gewässern" durch das südchinesische Meer, durch die Phillipinen oder durch Mikronesien durch, wenn man Fracht für Taiwan hat? Logischerweise weil man die nicht in Sydney löschen kann. Und es ist auch egal, durch welchen Kanal/um welches Kapp man nach Australien kommt. Diese Gegend wäre zwar relativ sicher, würde einem aber dem Ziel nicht näher bringen.



> Die Kontrolle über das Südchinesische Meer wäre so oder so nicht total. Selbst wenn China es riskieren sollte, den Konflikt politisch auszudehnen (Taiwan ist eine Sache, Drittstaaten eine andere ...), bezieht sich die Kontrolle auf die offene See, nicht auf die Küstengewässer. Um diese ebenfalls zu kontrollieren, müsste China die Philippinen und Vietnam besetzen.



20 km weit kann man auch so schießen und wenn China (aus unerfindlichen Gründen und plötzlich) so freundlich zu den Staaten der Gegend sein sollte, dass es sich daran hält, dass neben eigenen Militärschiffen doch bitte auch Projektile außerhalb der 12-Meilen-Zone eines friedlichen (aber aktiv den Feind unterstützenden) Drittstaats bleiben sollten, dann müssen halt nur warten, bis das Ziel 12 Meilen nördlich der Phillipinen in internationalen Gewässern (nicht mehr) schwimmt.



> Nein, bei aller Freundschaft, aber nein. Der sicherste Weg ohne sonderlichen Zeitverzug wäre: USA --> japanische Hauptinseln --> Okinawa -->  Taiwan.  Auf dieser Route ist man von Freunden und ggf. Verbündeten umzingelt, dort hat man mit diesen seit Jahrzehnten gemeinsam trainiert und kennt jede Koralle mit Vornamen.



Ein Handelsschiff braucht 40 Stunden für die Strecke von den japanischen Hauptinseln nach Taiwan, wenn es sich die Inseln entlang hangelt, und ist die gesamte Zeit lang in Reichweite von Langstreckenflugkörpern, selbst wenn diese noch über dem chinesischen Festland abgefeuert wurden.

Wo ich dir aber recht gebe: Die Route nach Japan ist deutlich kürzer, da habe ich mal wieder die Sache mit der Kugel unterschätzt.



> Die chinesische Marine ist dort komplett kaltgestellt und wenn die chinesische Luftwaffe in diesem Bereich operieren wollte, wäre es würdevoller, wenn die Piloten ihre Maschinen auf dem Rollfeld selbst in Brand setzen und Tee trinken gehen.



Solange Japan nicht selbst aktiv auf Seiten Taiwans in den Krieg eingreift, ist da überhaupt niemand kaltgestellt. Da stünde erstmal die diplomatische Frage im Raum, ob man von Okinawa und Osan überhaupt eingreift oder ob Angriffe von japanischen(/koreanischen) Territorium aus nicht die Neutralität dieser Länder verletzt. Selbst wenn man es macht, ist die Macht der chinesischen Marine im ostchinesischen Meer noch lange nicht gebrauchen. So untauglich deren Kähne für eine Kontrolle des Pazifiks sind, so gut sind dafür geeignet, die heimische Badewanne abzusichern. Bei unter 100 m Wassertiefe reißt du auch mit den tollsten SSN nichts mehr und Flugzeugträgerverbände fahren nicht einmal mehr in Friedenszeiten so nah ans chinesische Festland ran.

Ich will nicht sagen, dass die Chinesen bei "all in" siegreich vom Platz gehen würden (hängt stark davon ab, wie geballt die Attacke ausfällt - auch hier ist der Entfernungs- und Logistikvorteil wieder fest in chinesischer Hand), aber wenn große Teile der US-Navy mit aktiver Deckung durch die japanische Streitkräfte und unterstützt von Südkorea Kurs auf Peking setzen, dass ist der "Taiwan"-Teil in "Taiwan Konflikt" vermutlich nur noch Nebensache.



> Du vermischt dabei politische und militärische Kategorien.



Ich betrachte immer beides, denn ein heißer Taiwan-Konflikt ist nun einmal beides.



> Wenn China nicht in den Kriegszustand mit Vietnam oder den Philippien übergehen will, wird es darauf bestehen, dass sich diese neutral verhalten. Und Neutralität bedeutet: Vietnamesische  und philippinische Gewässer sind entweder für alle Kriegsparteien tabu oder alle Kriegsparteien dürfen diese friedlich passieren.



Dritte Möglichkeit: Man darf die Gewässer auch unfriedlich passieren, solange man nur gegenüber anderen Kriegsparteien unfriedlich ist.

Aber egal für welche der drei Varianten sich China entscheiden würde (und die werden das entscheiden, nicht Vietnam), wären dort verkehrende Schiffe leichte Beute für China. Man würde automatisch jedem einzelnen unterstellen, militärische Fracht zu transportieren und dann entweder ein Inspektionsrecht einfordern (mit dem die Schiffe dann wochenlang vor Anker gelegt werden) oder sie pauschal zu Militäreinheiten erklären. Was nützt es dem eigentlich zivilen Frachter dann, dass er innerhalb von 12 sm zur phillipinischen Küste nicht angegriffen werden darf, wenn 100 m hinter ihm die chinesische Korvette/das chinesische Diesel-elektrische hängen, die bei 12 sm + 101 m das Feuer eröffnen werden, nur um eine Minute nach dem tödlichen Treffer wieder in Gewässer zurückzukehren, in denen umgekehrt niemand gegen sie vorgehen darf?



> China hätte selbstverständlich  keine nennenswerten Schwierigkeiten, diese Länder militärisch zu unterwerfen. Allerdings ändert sich damit die Dynamik des Konflikts komplett. Die Lesart, man wolle doch nur eine abtrünnige Provinz ohne international anerkannte Autonomie zurückholen und die USA wären ein Aggressor, der sich mit fragwürdiger Berechtigung in eine innere Angelegenheit einmischt, aber sich selbstverständlich jederzeit einsichtig zurückziehen könnte, wäre damit vom Tisch und es liefe auf "China (und ggf. Nordkorea) gegen die komplette westliche Bündnissphäre" hinaus.



Absolut niemand auf der Welt glaubt diese Lesart. Und wer sie wieder besseren Wissens akzeptiert, weil es ihm gerade in den Plan passt (Liebesgrüße aus Moskau?) der wird auch jedes chinesische "die haben angefangen" Märchen hoch und (h)eilig zur Wahrheit erklären. Für die südostasiatischen Staaten gibt es nur drei Optionen, heil aus der Sache rauszukommen:
a) gegen China in den Krieg eintreten und hoffen, dass die Verbündeten einen ab Minute 1 zuverlässig schützen können. (Antwort: Eher nicht)
b) dem großen und herzlichst geliebten Bruder China bei seinen Bemühungen unterstützen, einen Aufstand niederträchtiger, terroristischer Separatisten niederzuschlagen (weil das als Regierungschef immer noch angenehmer ist, als selbst eine Kugel durch den Kopf zu bekommen), ggf. um im Anschluss sogar selbst in gloreiche Reich Xis aufgenommen zu werden!
c) auf Gedeih und Verderb sicherzustellen, dass sich nicht einmal ein Fischerboot mit taiwanesisch verschwägerten Koch in die eigenen Gewässer verirrt geschweige denn irgendetwas, dass zu Recht von China als Unterstützung Taiwans oder der USA ausgelegt werden könnte.

Ich persönlich würde ganz klar Option c) erwarten, begleitet von einer erstaunlichen Unfähigkeit der vietnamesisch/phillipinischen Radaroperatoren es zu bemerken, wenn irgend eine chinesiche Militäreinheit mal eine Abkürzung nimmt.



> Genau das will China nicht, selbst wenn sie einen heißen Konflikt um Taiwan riskieren würden. Eher stellt sich Xi Jinping hin und erklärt öffentlich, Mao wäre ein Lustmolch mit fragwürdiger Körperhygiene gewesen.



Meine persönliche Annahme ist weiterhin sogar das Gegenteil: China will kein Taiwan (weil das in erster Linie Ärger bringt), aber China will die Verhandlungsmasse "Taiwan wieder mehr Ruhe lassen", wenn sie um 5:45 die Grenzziehungsfrage im südchinesischen Meer endgültig klären. Es fällt jedenfalls auf, dass China dort die letzten 2-3 Jahrzehnte stetig ausgebaut, aufgerüstet und eskaliert hat und ein Großteil der neuen Flottenanschaffungen besonders gut für Kriegsführung in dieser Region geeignet ist, während man mit Taiwan wirtschaftlich enger kooperiert denn je.


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2021)

Konflikt um Taiwan belastet Video-Gipfel zwischen Washington und Peking

Mal gucken was da heute bei raus kommt.


----------



## Mahoy (24. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gut, wenn man sich nur um Futter für Raketenstarter sorgt und nicht um Futter für 23 Millionen Taiwanesen, vereinfacht dass die Logistik deutlich  . So zur Orientierung: Trotz Pandemie wurden letztes Jahr in den Häfen des führenden taiwanesischen Betreibers durchschnittlich*** kTEU und 130 kT Massengut pro Tag eingeführt[/URL]. Je nachdem, was da rumfährt, sind das 3 bis 10 große Handelsschiffe jeden Tag und die müssen bei An- und Abfahrt schätzungsweise je einen Tag innerhalb chinesischer Reichweite fahren. Also entweder erweiterst du deinen Iron Dome um einige 100 km Umkreis um Formosa, oder du musst zu jedem Zeitpunkt ein halbes bis anderhalb Dutzend Versorgungsfrachter zuverlässig vor Angriffen vom chinesischen Festland schützen.


Meinst du ernsthaft, China würde zivile Frachter angreifen, die unter Flagge von Drittländern fahren, also quasi der ganzen Welt den Krieg erklären?

Zudem liegt ein Drittel der Seehäfen Taiwans an dessen Nord- und Ostküste. Den dort eingehenden Seeverkehr kann China nicht blockieren, ohne zuvor Japan und die US-Pazifikflotte neutralisiert zu haben, was sie - wie wir ja bereits festgestellt haben - nicht können.

Davon abgesehen  hat Taiwan Nahrungsmittelreserven für  fünf bis sechs Monate Notversorgung, so jedenfalls der Stand, der vor zwölf Jahren in der Nato kommuniziert wurde. Diese Reserven dürften eher aufgestockt als verringert worden sein, so wie China in den letzten Jahren mit dem Säbel gerasselt hat. Selbst ausschließlich durch eine Luftbrücke ließe sich dieser Zeitraum verlängern, während gleichzeitig der Druck auf China anwüchse, da die technisierte Welt nun einmal auf die Produktion Taiwans angewiesen ist.

Kurz gesagt, eine Blockade, deren Durchführbarkeit bereits fraglich ist, würde die Weltgemeinschaft nicht dulden.  Nicht aus Sorge um Taiwans Autonomie, sondern aus Sorge um sich selbst.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zusätzlich zu den Schiffen, die für die folgenden Tage/von vorausgehenden ~15 Tagen quer durch den Pazifik unterwegs sind (also bis zu 300 in der Summe) und dort zumindest einen abschreckenden Schutz vor einzelnen U-Booten brauchen.


China hat 60 bis 65 Jagd-U-Boote der Song- und Kilo-Klasse (von Russland eingekauft), die meisten mit dieselektrischem Antrieb und somit überschaubarer Einsatzreichweite und Tauchzeiten. Und die sollen die recht lange chinesische Küstenlinie vor US-Booten schützen und gleichzeitig noch im Pazifik operieren und Schiffsrouten dichtmachen, ohne sich selbst zu exponieren?

Seit dem Kitty-Hawk-Zwischenfall vor knapp 20 Jahren pennt in der US-Marine niemand mehr, wenn es um China geht. Schon in späteren Manövern mit Japan und Südkorea wurde die Erkennung verbessert und erfolgreich geübt. Ich denke nicht, dass Chinea es riskieren würde, große Teile seiner U-Boot-Flotte für ein Unterfangen zu opfern, welches strategisch und diplomatisch  ohnehin schon vertrackt wäre.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht davon redest, nah an den Träger ranzufliegen, um auf kurze Entfernung zu feuern, wenn du "Lenkwaffen werden um so wirksamer, je dichter am Ziel sie gestartet/ausgeklinkt werde" schreibst, um eine Bedrohungslage für die Lenkwaffenträger zu beschreiben, dann weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, wovon du sonst redest. Eine in 600 km Entfernung ausklinkende H-6 schießt du nicht mit der Phalanx vom Himmel. Der musst du entweder eine Jägerstaffel entgegen schicken (und zwar in jede Richtung, aus der sie kommen könnte, denn bei dem geringen Abstand zum chinesischen Festland hat die H-6 keinen langen Anflugweg zur Feuerposition, auf den man noch bequem reagieren könnte), oder sie kommt ein paar Stunden später wieder und klingt die nächste Fuhre aus.


Eine Xian H-6 trägt zur Bekämpfung entfernter Seeziele CAS-1 Kraken, deren maximale Reichweite 200 Kilometer beträgt. Man kann diese sicherlich auch in 600 Kilometer Entfernung zum Ziel ausklinken; ich bezweifle aber sehr, dass das - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - zielführend wäre.

Und zum Anfangen von CAS-1 wird keine Staffel geschickt, das erledigen SM-2 und SM-3, die eine ganz ähnliche effektive Reichweite haben, recht zuverlässig. Die sind übrigens auch sehr effektiv gegen Kurz- und Mittelstreckenraketen, insbondere weil eine Aegis-Plattform fünfmal so viele Ziele gleichzeitig verfolgen kann, wie China überhaupt  Mittelstreckenraketen hat.

Jagdflugzeuge schickt man eventuell, um sich tatsächlich die Bomber vorzuknöpfen. Es müssten ohnehin zu jedem Zeitpunkt mindestens zwei Maschinen in der Luft sein, die das - je nach Tankfüllung - sofort angehen könnten. Ob sie es auch machen, hängt davon ab, ob der fliegende Radarstand ein Bedeckung der Bomber registriert. Apropos, dasselbe Radar registriert H-6 im Idealfall bereits 120 Kilometer, _bevor_ diese ihre Abwurfposition erreichen, was unter Umständen eine Einladung sein könnte, sie gar nicht erst zum Schuss kommen zu lassen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gut die chinesischen Waffen sind, kann ich dabei auch nicht sagen. Aber ich glaube sie müssten ziemlich schlecht sein, wenn Salven von >100 Flugkörpern von der Nahverteidigung jedes militärischen Ziels in der Gegend mit 101%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit abgefangen werden sollen und mit wenigstens 95%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit von der Mittelstreckenverteidigung, die begleite nicht-militärische Ziele mitschützen kann. So extrem hohe Quoten sind rein technisch einfach kaum zu erreichen. Sie sind aber nötig, wenn man mit einer begrenzten Streitkraft unmittelbar vor der Haustür eines Feindes operrieren will, der bei guter Nachschuborganisation 3-4 derartige Salven jeden Tag feuern kann.


Dann müsste China allerdings erst einmal die wundersame Vermehrung von Raketen erforschen, denn in dieser Größenordnung hätten sie nur Material für zwei oder drei Salven und dann sind die Werfer für Monate und Jahre leer.

Das Problem hierbei ist, dass SM-x quasi ein Massenartikel und Exportschlager ist. Japan, Südkorea und Taiwan sowie ein operativer Verband haben wörtlich Tausende davon zur Verfügung und sie alle können über die Aegis-Plattform Zielen zugewiesen werden; dazu kommen noch SAM auf kurze und Abwehrkanonen auf kürzeste Entfernung. Wenn China tatsächlich all-in gehen würde und sein komplettes Raketenarsenal in einem massiven Schlag verheizt, kämen auf jede Waffe  zwei bis vier Abwehrwaffen, die eine ähnliche Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit haben wie die Waffen, die sie bekämpfen. Das entspricht einem grundsätzlichen Verlust von einem Fünftel bis einem Drittel aller abgefeuerten Raketen, die nicht das treffen, was sie treffen sollen, während die Abschussquoten immer noch gut genug sind.

Selbstverständlich ginge trotzdem noch genug kaputt, insbesondere an ziviler Infrastruktur an Land, der auch "verlorene" Raketen zusetzen. Nur das Ziel, die militärische Schlagkraft des Gegners entscheidend zu verringern würde verfehlt, während man sich gleichzeitig - bis auf das verbleibende strategische Arsenal - quasi nackig gemacht hätte. Deshalb wird keine Nation dieser Erde solche massierten Schläge unternehmen, sondern eher versuchen, temporäre Lücken zu finden und auszunutzen, also mit einer begrenzten Menge Angriffswaffen möglichst großen Schaden anzurichten und den Gegner damit mindestens zu zermürben, wenn nicht ein vitales Ziel zu erwischen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Huh? Die nuklearen Boote sind nicht besonders leise und wenn sie mäßig-leise sind auch nicht mehr schnell, da hast du recht. Aber seit wann haben die beschränkte Reichweiten unter Kriegsbedingungen?


Wie viele nuklear angetriebene U-Boote hat China? Bei den Jagdbooten sind das doch nur vier oder fünf und ihre strategischen U-Boote werden sie nicht ohne größte Not für die Jagd einsetzen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Region sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht als "offenen Pazifik" an. Der erstreckt sich einige 1000 km weiter nach rechts und während Verteidiger das Problem haben, dass sich ihr Ziel irgendwo darin herumtreiben könnte, wissen die chinesischen U-Boote recht genau, auf welchen Punkt die Kurse aller interessanten Objekte zuführen.


Der Jäger muss sich auf jeden Fall dorthin, wo auch die Beute ist, was bei Booten mit begrenzter Reichweite . Geschwindigkeit und Tauchzeit die Optionen massiv einschränkt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den Nahbereich entlang der Inselketten komplett sauber zu halten, halte ich allerdings auch für schwieriger als von dir geschildert. Der ist definitiv nah genug für die Diesel-elektrischen und solange die langsam genug fahren, sind die trotz alter Bauweise schwer zuverlässig zu finden. Unter Szenarien wie sie z.B. für einen heißen Krieg im Nordatlantik angedacht waren, wäre das egal, weil ein mit 3-5 kn dahinschleichendes Bötchen schon extrem viel Glück haben müsste, um einen flotten Trägerverband im großen Ozean vor die Nase zu bekommen. Aber wie schon mehrfach geschildert gelten diese Bedingungen eben nicht, wenn man eine Insel belagert und sich einerseits alle militärischen Ziele in einem relativ kleinen Areal konzentrieren müssen und andererseits es ohnehin mehr um Versorgungskonvois geht.


Um einen (teil-) stationären Verband kann man gleich mehrere Sonarketten legen. Vor allem aber kann man, da man sich ja nicht verstecken muss, aktiv peilen und in den flachen Gewässern der Formosastraße ist Aktivsonar auch kaum zu unterlaufen. Ich bin keine Leuchte, was Bathymetrie angeht, allerdings scheint mir auch die Grundtopographie nicht gerade  günstig für U-Bootfahrer zu sein.

Mit Seeaufklärern in der Luft und ein, zwei eigenen atomgetriebenen Jagd-U-Booten, die sich dich am Verband halten und die tieferen Schichten abdecken, bekommt man in dieser Schüssel eine hübsche Todeszone für U-Boote. Die kommen einfach nicht in Torpedoreichweite und für rohrgestützte Raketenabschüsse muss man zwar nicht auftauchen, aber zumindest auf geringe Tiefe gehen, exponiert sich spätestens im Augenblick des Abschusses und hat sofort Anti-U-Raketen an den Hacken, denen man weder ausweichen noch davonfahren kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> WTF? Warum wohl sollte man wohl aus "australischen Gewässern" durch das südchinesische Meer, durch die Phillipinen oder durch Mikronesien durch, wenn man Fracht für Taiwan hat? Logischerweise weil man die nicht in Sydney löschen kann. Und es ist auch egal, durch welchen Kanal/um welches Kapp man nach Australien kommt. Diese Gegend wäre zwar relativ sicher, würde einem aber dem Ziel nicht näher bringen.


Doch, über die sichere Route Richtung Norden, auf der 1.) chinesiche U-Boote nicht operieren und 2.) nicht angreifen können, weil sie gar nicht wissen, welche Schiffe in diesem vielbefahrenen Gebiet womöglich für Taiwan bestimmt sind. Das wissen sie erst, wenn die Schiffe in keinen philippinischen Hafen einlaufen, sondern weiter nach Norden fahren. Und wenn sich chinesische U-Boote zwischen den Batanen auf die Lauer legen, weiß man eben wiederum auch, wo man diese als U-Boot-Jäger suchen muss bzw. hat dort einen vergleichsweise überschaubaren Korridor freizuhalten.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 20 km weit kann man auch so schießen und wenn China (aus unerfindlichen Gründen und plötzlich) so freundlich zu den Staaten der Gegend sein sollte, dass es sich daran hält, dass neben eigenen Militärschiffen doch bitte auch Projektile außerhalb der 12-Meilen-Zone eines friedlichen (aber aktiv den Feind unterstützenden) Drittstaats bleiben sollten, dann müssen halt nur warten, bis das Ziel 12 Meilen nördlich der Phillipinen in internationalen Gewässern (nicht mehr) schwimmt.


Um dort Ziele anzugreifen, müsste China Bomber schicken, die sich 150 bis 200 Kilometer vom chinesischen Festland entfernen müssen - immer vorausgesetzt, sie haben überhaupt Zieldaten, denn die muss man ja auch erst einmal über eigene Aufklärer bekommen. Seeaufklärungsatelliten können ja auch nur feststellen, dass da Schiffe kommen, aber nicht sicher genug, um Seezielflugkörper in das vermutete Zielgebiet abzufeuern und darauf zu hoffen, das sie dort etwas anpeilen.

Da müsste man nur eine Handvoll Jäger patrouillieren lassen, um chinesische Aufklärer und Bomber anzugreifen, zumal sich die Philippinen unter diesen Bedingungen petzen würden. Und wenn China eigene Jäger schickt, könnten die Patrouillen schneller verstärkt werden, als diese eintreffen. Generell würden in diesem ausgeweiteten Szenario die betroffenen Drittländer zumindest erlauben, dass US-Flugzeuge bei ihnen stationiert werden - schon allein zu Abschreckung gegen eine mögliche chinesische Invasion. Es wäre also nicht nur mit den Maschinen des Trägerverbandes zu rechnen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Handelsschiff braucht 40 Stunden für die Strecke von den japanischen Hauptinseln nach Taiwan, wenn es sich die Inseln entlang hangelt, und ist die gesamte Zeit lang in Reichweite von Langstreckenflugkörpern, selbst wenn diese noch über dem chinesischen Festland abgefeuert wurden.


Womit wir wieder bei dem Problem wären: Wie soll China zwischen Japans nationalem Schiffsverkehr und dem nach Taiwan unterscheiden? Das geht auch hier erst ab dem letzten japanischen Hafen, also Yonaguni. Und von da aus ist es auch für langsame Frachter ein Katzensprung in einen taiwanesischen Hafen. Um Schiffe vorher anzugreifen, müsste sich China formal in Kriegszustand mit Japan begeben.

Sprich, Japan müsste gar nicht in den Konflikt eintreten, sondern lediglich nur als neutraler Staat darauf bestehen, dass der zivile Schiffsverkehr in seinen Hoheitsgewässern nicht gefährdet wird und gleichzeitig ablehnen, für China die Seepolizei und durchfahrende Schiffe zu kontrollieren. Beides nicht unbillig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde ganz klar Option c) erwarten, begleitet von einer erstaunlichen Unfähigkeit der vietnamesisch/phillipinischen Radaroperatoren es zu bemerken, wenn irgend eine chinesiche Militäreinheit mal eine Abkürzung nimmt.


Ich rechne eher mit Option D:

Die betroffenen Drittstaaten bringen das Ganze vor die UN, wo dann daraus - auch wenn es eher ein Debattierclub ist - vermutlich ein Neutralitätsbeschluss wird, den China nicht blockiert, weil sonst besagte Staaten mit Sicherheit von aggressiven Absichten ausgehen und jegliche Stationierung auf ihrem Territorium erlauben, die  sie bekommen können. Gleichzeitig nehmen das auch noch alle mit eigenen Großmachtambitionen, die mit China ohnehin nicht auf bestem Fuß stehen, also zum Beispiel Indien, zum Anlass, sich als "Beschützer der Schwachen" in Südostasien zu profilieren. Sogar Russland, obwohl derzeit auf Kuschelkurs mit China, wird bestrebt sein, mäßigend einzuwirken, weil sie keine Unruhe vor der Haustür wollen.

Und dann ist es an China, ob sie den Dritten Weltkrieg auslösen oder lautmalerisch "im Geiste der Harmonie und des stetigen Strebens des chinesischen Volkes unter der gütigen Partei" alles auf Vorkriegspostionen zurückfahren und gleichzeitig auf Schärfste "das imperiale Bestreben der USA verurteilen, ohne deren Akt der Aggression es niemals so weit gekommen wäre" und betonen, dass "die Zugehörigkeit Taiwans zur Volksrepublik für jeden klar denkenden Menschen nunmehr außer Frage stehen würde., weil sie sich ja nicht einmal allein verteidigen könnten" . Russland wird brav darin einstimmen und Extrapunkte in China sammeln, Indien mit stolzgeschwellter Brust seine Rolle als Verteidiger Südostasiens und des Friedens sowieso feiern und die restliche freie Welt den Vorfall nach ihrer Sicht bewerten.

Bei Wahl der zweiten Option reden dann ein paar wichtige Leute aller feindselig beteiligten Nationen für ein paar Wochen oder Monate nicht mehr miteinander, bevor man wieder zur Tagesordnung übergeht.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Annahme ist weiterhin sogar das Gegenteil: China will kein Taiwan (weil das in erster Linie Ärger bringt), aber China will die Verhandlungsmasse "Taiwan wieder mehr Ruhe lassen", wenn sie um 5:45 die Grenzziehungsfrage im südchinesischen Meer endgültig klären.


Darin stimmen wir 200%ig überein 

Siehe auch meinen ersten Kommentar zu dem Thema: Für China ist Taiwan eine Art Brücke zum Westen, die viel zweckmäßiger ist, wenn man sie umstritten lässt und lediglich in regelmäßigen Abständen daran erinnert, wem sie vorgeblich gehört. Sozusagen eine Geisel, die in so ziemlich allen Belangen außer dem stillen (!) Wunsch nach Freilassung mit ihrem Geiselnehmer kooperiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2021)

Um auf die Viertelung einer von seit vier Wochen als ausdrückliche Grundlage für die Diskussion herangezogenen Waffenreichweite einzugehen fehlt mir gerade ebensowenig die Muße, wie zum Xten Mal durchzukauen, wo China Basen hat, für welche Einsatzgebiete und -zwecke chinesische Überwassereinheiten konstruiert sind und was potentielle Ziele für U-Boote wären.

Aber zur Frage der Identifizierung von Handelsschiffen bzw. deren Zielen: Sowas findet man heutzutage im Regelfall nicht durch eigene Beobachtung ein paar Stunden vor Ende Fahrt heraus. Sondern ein paar Sekunden nach Ablegen online. Und das sogar ohne ein chinesisches Informantennetzwerk.
Natürlich wäre es jetzt total originell, wenn eine Reihe von Schiffen von Taiwan benötigter Fracht einfach ihren Transponder ausschaltet, sodass niemand mehr weiß, wo ausgerechnet diese Schiffe hinfahren, während es von allen anderen weiterhin bekannt ist. Aber so ganz doof sind Chinesen eingentlich nicht. Eine "heimliche Seebrücke" im 21. Jhd.? Komplett unmöglich. Und wer eine Partei in einem Krieg beliefert ist auch kein ziviler Unbeteiligter mehr, egal welche Flagge er fährt.


----------



## Tschetan (16. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und echt ne Badger?
> Auch wenn sie 20x modernisiert ist, das Grundprinzip dürfte 65-70 Jahre alt sein und die ist nicht wirklich dafür geeignet sich anzuschleichen und wieder aus dem Staub zu machen (Stichwort AWACS), da fehlt es sowohl an Geschwindigkeit als auch Tiefflugoptionen, von Tarnung ganz zu schweigen.




Don, du musst weiter lesen und dir die Bewaffnung anschauen.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS-N-22_Sunburn  das ist das russische Vorbild und das chinesische wird sicher moderner sein. Die kommen im Schwarm...


----------



## Sparanus (16. Februar 2022)

Haben wir jetzt noch Xi Trolle im Forum?

Die Taiwaner waren nie Teile der VR China und wollen es auch nicht sein. Ende der Ansage.


----------



## compisucher (17. Februar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Taiwaner waren nie Teile der VR China und wollen es auch nicht sein. Ende der Ansage.


Genau genommen haben erst holländische Handelskonsortien Festlandschinesen in größerer Anzahl im 17. und 18. Jahr. auf die Insel zum malochen geholt.
Für eine historisch sehr kurze und nahezu irrelevante Zeit gehörte die Insel ab dem 18. Jahr. dann dem chin. Kaiserreich, ehe diese wieder Ende des 19. Jahr. an die Japaner verloren ging.

Taiwan war in der Tat niemals Territorium der Volksrepublik und der Fakt, dass die Unterlegenen Republikaner nach dem verlorenen Bürgerkrieg nach Taiwan flüchteten, lässt m. E. kaum einen Rechtsanspruch auf die Insel zu.

Denke, es ist eher der politische Anspruch, die Nachfahren von Chiang Kai-sheck endgültig zu unterwerfen/auszumerzen/assimilieren... whatever.


----------



## Tschetan (19. Februar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Haben wir jetzt noch Xi Trolle im Forum?
> 
> Die Taiwaner waren nie Teile der VR China und wollen es auch nicht sein. Ende der Ansage.



Klar, was auch sonst....

Wo hast du denn die Info her das Taiwan nicht zu China gehörte? 

Dorthin hatten sich nach der Niederlage ein paar Chinesische Nationalisten, später Seperatisten,  zurückgezogen.
War dann Jahrelang eine Militärdiktatur. 

"40 Jahre lang regierte die nationalistische Kuomintang - also die jetzige Regierungspartei - die Insel. Allerdings, anders als heute, diktatorisch. In dieser Zeit waren zehntausende Andersdenkende hingerichtet worden oder spurlos verschwunden. Andere landeten im Kerker. So wie Huang Guang-hai. Der heute 82-Jährige war 1954 verhaftet worden. Sein Vergehen: Er hatte in Briefen an Freunde die Partei kritisiert. Die Strafe: lebenslänglich"









						Schatten der Vergangenheit über Taiwan | DW | 27.08.2009
					

Taiwan gilt als Muster-Demokratie, doch die Wunden aus der Zeit der Diktatur sind noch lange nicht verheilt. Kritiker warnen nun, die Regierungspartei Kuomintang wolle die Geschichte zu ihren Gunsten umschreiben.




					www.dw.com
				




Hinderte aber die USA nicht, gute Beziehungen zu unterhalten. Übrigens vertrat Taiwan, als Republik China, das ganze China in der UN und war sogar im Sicherheitsrat. 

Übrigens scheint der Name nicht Taiwan zu sein, sondern Republik China. 









						Republik China (Taiwan) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Ist es also China?


----------



## compisucher (19. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist es also China?


Es ist nicht China... 

Der wesentliche Punkt ist, Festlandchina hat keinen legitimen Grund auf den formulierten Anspruch.
Genau einen Beitrag oberhalb von Dir erläutert.

Und natürlich hatte die Militärdiktatur auch Dreck am stecken.
Das war aber ein Fliegenschiss im Vergleich wie die Maoisten in China gewütet haben, oder?


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> War dann Jahrelang eine Militärdiktatur.


Ja, Militärdiktaturen gab es in Spanien und Griechenland auch. Dort starben ebenfalls eine Menge Menschen durch die Regime. Heute sind es Demokratien,
Ist ja nicht so, dass sich länder weiter entwickeln.
Was war Deutschland noch mal von 1933 bis 1945? sicher keine lupenreine Demokratie.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn die Info her das Taiwan nicht zu China gehörte?


Daher, dass ich nicht zu blöd zum lesen bin. Warum schreibe ich wohl *VR* davor?
Deine einzige Absicht in diesem Forum ist es zu trollen, du willst hier nichts anderes.


----------



## Tschetan (20. Februar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Deine einzige Absicht in diesem Forum ist es zu trollen, du willst hier nichts anderes.



Das ist eine Frechheit und Unterstellung!

Ich stelle nur fest, das hier Meinungen zur Wahrheit erhoben werden.

"Mit der Resolution 2758 der UN-Generalversammlung vom 25. Oktober 1971 verlor sie diese Stellung an die Volksrepublik China."

Damit gehört Taiwan Völkerrechtlich zu China, ob man es jetzt gut findet, oder nicht. So wie Taiwan sich änderte, kann sich China doch auch ändern und man vereinigt sich wieder?
Lasst ihnen einfach Zeit und keiner sollte sich einmischen. Seit 70 Jahren existiert dieser Zustand und kann auch weiter so existieren.
Blöd ist nur wenn sich andere einmischen und provozierend mit ihren Flotten im Chinesischen Meer herumschippern. Was sucht die Bundesmarine dort?
Denkt man wirklich dort militärisch etwas zu bewegen?

Übrigens hat China die Ostukraine nicht anerkannt.
Weißt du warum?

Ich denke man sollte einfach ein wenig tiefer in die Materie eintauchen, bevor man sein Urteil fällt.
Am Ende sterben Menschen und manche finden das im Rahmen der Menschenrechte völlig ok.
Wie viele Menschen sind vor diesem Hintergrund seit 1990 getötet worden, ohne das etwas besser wurde?
Gibt es Mitleid?
Nein....










						Olympia: Taiwanische Sportlerin trägt chinesischen Anzug – Ministerpräsident fordert Strafe
					

Die taiwanische Fahnenträgerin Huang Yu-ting hatte ein Video von sich im »China«-Trainingsanzug veröffentlicht. Ihr Ministerpräsident Su Tseng-chang verlangt nun, dass sie dafür »eine angemessene Strafe« erhält.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Vielleicht doch alles nicht so einfach und eindeutig?


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Übrigens hat China die Ostukraine nicht anerkannt.


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frechheit und Unterstellung!


Da beruht auf Tatsachen.

Du gehörst zu den Menschen die 1938 und 39 gejubelt hätten. Die haben ja schließlich unseren Radiosender überfallen.

Deine Quelle sagt nicht das was du sagst, das ist Fakt.


----------



## Tschetan (20. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?


Sry, ich meinte die Krim.

Es gibt international keine einheitlichen Grundsätze.
Theoretisch könnte Taiwan ein Referebdum abhalten und seine Unabhängigkeit anerkennen.
Wie soll das aber funktionieren, wenn das bei der Krim nicht gemacht wird?
Im Prinzip verstößt dies gegen das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker.

So werden diese Problene genutzt, um politische Interessen zu verfolgen.
Am Ende gegen 44% der Exporte nach China und die Verflechtungeb sind sehr eng.









						Taiwans Wirtschaft hängt trotz allem an China | DW | 05.11.2021
					

Trotz Eiszeit zwischen Taiwan und Festland sind die Handelsbeziehungen eng. Aber Taiwan strebt auf neue Märkte, was politische Folgen haben könnte.




					www.dw.com
				





Sparanus schrieb:


> Da beruht auf Tatsachen.
> 
> Du gehörst zu den Menschen die 1938 und 39 gejubelt hätten. Die haben ja schließlich unseren Radiosender überfallen.
> 
> Deine Quelle sagt nicht das was du sagst, das ist Fakt.



Wie willst du denn einschätzen wollen, wem ich zugejubelt hätte?!

Argumentiere mit Fakten und nicht mit Stimmungen!
Gerade wenn du mit diesem Beispiel kommst solltest du ein wenig überlegter argumentieren.
Ich frage immer wem etwas nutzt.
Was nutzt China eine Eskalation mit einem Land,  für das man  selber den größten Handelspartner darstellt? 
Es ergibt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnte Taiwan ein Referebdum abhalten und seine Unabhängigkeit anerkennen.


Taiwan ist unabhängig!


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn einschätzen wollen, wem ich zugejubelt hätte?!


Menschenkenntnis natürlich


----------



## Tschetan (20. Februar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Taiwan ist unabhängig!
> 
> Menschenkenntnis natürlich



Kannst du mir die Quelle liefern, wo Taiwan völkerrechtlich als unabhängiger Staat anerkannt ist?


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was nutzt China eine Eskalation mit einem Land, für das man selber den größten Handelspartner darstellt?
> Es ergibt keinen Sinn.


Die Chinesen gucken sich den Ukraine Konflikt aber sehr genau an und wenn Russland tatsächlich einmarschieren und Kiew einnehmen sollte und es keine Konsequenzen hat, haben die Chinesen eine Blaupause, falls sie auf die Idee kommen sollten, Taiwan einzunehmen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Kannst du mir die Quelle liefern, wo Taiwan völkerrechtlich als unabhängiger Staat anerkannt ist?


Hatte die VR China jemals dort die Kontrolle? Nein 
Wollen die Taiwaner das? Nein

Ende der Ansage


----------



## Tschetan (20. Februar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hatte die VR China jemals dort die Kontrolle? Nein
> Wollen die Taiwaner das? Nein
> 
> Ende der Ansage


1912 wurde in China die Republik China gegründet.
45 flohen die Nationalisten,  nach ihrer Niederlage im Bürgerkrieg nach Taiwan und errichteten dort eine Militärdiktatur. 

Wenn man dir jetzt folgen würde, wäre die Krim, Katalonien und andere Regionen im Recht einen eigenen Staat zu gründen. Prinzipiell habe ich da auch keine andere Meinung, nur damit öffnet man Nationalismus, Populismus und
Politischer Destabilisierung alle Türen.

Was denkst du denn wie sich viele Polen verhalten hätte, wenn Deutschland ab 90 von "seinen" Gebieten im Osten und einem Referendum gefaselt hätte?
Was denkst du wie viele in diesen Regionen deutsche "Vorfahren entdeckt" hätten?
Ich hatte sehr viele auf Baustellen, die sich alle deutsche Pässe besorgt hatten.

Von mir aus sollen sie dort ein Referendum abhalten und darüber entscheiden, aber wer will das schon?
Referenden wurden im letzten Jahr einige abgehalten.

Bitte unterlasse deine Beleidigungen. Eine Diskussion " lebt" von unterschiedlichen Standpunkten und Meinungsvielfalt .
Wenn das nicht einmal in dieser Runde erlaubt ist, wie kann man sich dann über andere Länder aufregen?
Lebt das, was ihr an anderen kritisiert.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> 1912 wurde in China die Republik China gegründet.
> 45 flohen die Nationalisten, nach ihrer Niederlage im Bürgerkrieg nach Taiwan und errichteten dort eine Militärdiktatur.


VR China nicht Republik China meine Fresse wie kann man das so konsequent und absichtlich ignorieren?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion " lebt" von unterschiedlichen Standpunkten und Meinungsvielfalt .


Du lügst konsequent und in einer Tour.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was denkst du denn wie sich viele Polen verhalten hätte, wenn Deutschland ab 90 von "seinen" Gebieten im Osten und einem Referendum gefaselt hätte?


Geht ja nicht. Die deutsche Einheit kam ja nur zu stande, weil Deutschland erklärt hatte, dass man die Grenzen akzeptieren werde. Würde also Deutschland Preußen wieder haben wollen, wäre das völkerrechtswidrig.
Und bei der Krim ist das doch nicht anders, Die gehörte der Ukraine und Russland hat sie völkerrechtswidrig besetzt und einverleibt.
Bei Taiwan könnte genauso gut Japan darauf pochen, denn die hatten bis 1945 die Kontrolle über die Insel.


----------



## Tschetan (20. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Geht ja nicht. Die deutsche Einheit kam ja nur zu stande, weil Deutschland erklärt hatte, dass man die Grenzen akzeptieren werde. Würde also Deutschland Preußen wieder haben wollen, wäre das völkerrechtswidrig.
> Und bei der Krim ist das doch nicht anders, Die gehörte der Ukraine und Russland hat sie völkerrechtswidrig besetzt und einverleibt.
> Bei Taiwan könnte genauso gut Japan darauf pochen, denn die hatten bis 1945 die Kontrolle über die Insel.



Du merkst selber wie verworren die ganze Situation ist?
Was will man machen? Militärisch ist das nicht zu lösen, auch weil China enorme militärische Aufrüstungen durchgeführt hat.
Die US Marine hat Probleme ihre Stärke zu halten, während China die Schiffe am Fließband produziert. 
Eskalation ist der falsche Weg und eine deutsche Fregatte hilft da auch nicht.
Wenn man bedenkt das über 40% aller Exporte aus Taiwan nach China gehen, sehe ich wesentlich mehr Gemeinsamkeiten und Gesprächsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OYXGc6WVtZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (16. Juni 2022)

Warum postest du diesen Beitrag?
Was willst du ausdrücken?


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum postest du diesen Beitrag?


Weil der offentsichtlich mit dem Thema zu tun.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Was willst du ausdrücken?


Das die Gefahr für eine Invasion seitens China weiter gegeben ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2022)

Ich seh keinen Themenbezug 


> Recommented content - Youtube
> An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
> Alle externen Inhalte laden
> Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. For more information go to the privacy policy.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2022)

Bei mir wird das Video  angezeigt.
Ich habe es genauso eingebunden wie sonst auch immer.
Das ist eine "Arte" Doku über Taiwan.


----------



## Tschetan (16. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weil der offentsichtlich mit dem Thema zu tun.
> 
> Das die Gefahr für eine Invasion seitens China weiter gegeben ist.


Die sind offiziell ein Teil Chinas und nicht einmal von den USA und der EU, geschweige von der Bundesrepublik als Staat anerkannt.








						De-facto-Staaten - Das Schicksal von Ländern ohne internationale Anerkennung
					

Ob Taiwan, Kosovo oder Nordzypern - die Liste der Länder, die international nicht einheitlich als Staaten betrachtet werden, ist lang. Die Gründe für die fehlende Anerkennung sind unterschiedlich, die Folgen jedoch häufig ähnlich: keine Mitgliedschaft bei den Vereinten Nationen und diplomatische...




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				




China hat sehr verärgert auf Waffenlieferungen reagiert. 








						Taiwan: USA liefern Waffen im Wert von 120 Millionen Dollar
					

China beansprucht Taiwan für sich, der Konflikt im Pazifik schwelt seit Monaten. Nun bringen die USA die bereits vierte Waffenlieferung seit Bidens Amtsantritt auf den Weg. Die Regierung in Peking gibt sich empört.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Man sollte sich zurückhalten  und daran denken das dort ein Großteil der Chipproduktion liegt.
Ein zweiter Konflikt wäre nicht mehr verkraftbar für uns.









						Unter dem Radar: Die strategische Bedeutung Seltener Erden für die wirtschaftliche und militärische Sicherheit des Westens
					

Im aktuellen Handelsstreit zwischen den Vereinigten Staaten und China sind Seltene Erden von chinesischer Seite als mögliches Druckmittel ins Spiel gebracht worden. Dabei ist die dominante Stellung Chinas bei diesen strategischen Rohstoffen kein geopolitisches Modethema, sondern bereits seit...




					www.baks.bund.de
				




Verhandeln, verhandeln,  deeskalieren.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die sind offiziell ein Teil Chinas und nicht einmal von den USA und der EU, geschweige von der Bundesrepublik als Staat anerkannt.


So klar ist der Status von Taiwan eben nicht.


----------



## Tschetan (16. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> So klar ist der Status von Taiwan eben nicht.


Du kannst gerne andere Quellen anbieten?
Man muß es nicht gut finden, aber so ist die Situation und da hilft auch das " herumschippern" unseres Kriegsschiffes nichts. 








						Eine deutsche Fregatte auf dem Weg ins Südchinesische Meer
					

Am Montag läuft die Fregatte "Bayern" in Richtung Indo-Pazifik auf. Warum das ein bedeutender Schritt für die deutsche Sicherheitspolitik ist. Ein Kommentar




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne andere Quellen anbieten?


Mir dir diskutiere ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Tschetan (16. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir dir diskutiere ich nicht mehr.



Ich werte nicht, sondern kommentiere bestehende Zustände und zeige Risiken auf die uns betreffen können.
Es ist falsch solche Themen zu emotionalisieren.

Übrigens war das mal  die Linie der US Regierung.









						Washington gegen das Uno-Referendum in Taiwan | NZZ
					

Washington, 21. Dez. (dpa) Die USA lehnen ein geplantes Referendum in Taiwan über eine Uno-Mitgliedschaft ab. Es handle sich um eine provozierende Politik, die die Spannungen mit Peking verschärfen würde, sagte Aussenministerin Condoleezza Rice am Freitag in Washington. Die USA




					www.nzz.ch
				




Ich wäre nicht gegen ein Referendum im Sinne des Selbstbestimmungsrecht eines Volkes und seiner Anerkennung als Staat.
Solltest du doch von mir wissen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei mir wird das Video  angezeigt.
> Ich habe es genauso eingebunden wie sonst auch immer.



Wer nicht bereit ist, automatisch Daten an Google zu schicken, bekommt solche Videos nie eingebunden angezeigt. Und das sollte auch nicht nötig sein, denn jemand der hier diskutieren will, wird hoffentlich schreiben, was er hier aussagen will und das Forum nicht zur Sammlung unkommentierter Links/embeds missbrauchen.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer nicht bereit ist, automatisch Daten an Google zu schicken, bekommt solche Videos nie eingebunden angezeigt. Und das sollte auch nicht nötig sein, denn jemand der hier diskutieren will, wird hoffentlich schreiben, was er hier aussagen will und das Forum nicht zur Sammlung unkommentierter Links/embeds missbrauchen.


Erstmal missbrauche ich hier gar nichts. Zweitens schreibe ich sonst immer kurz was dazu (ausser es sind reine Videothreads). Das sollte außerdem ein Dokutipp sein. Nur mal zur Info.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juli 2022)

Oh man, jetzt fangen die Chinesen auch an, völlig am Rad zu drehen.








						Konflikt mit China: US-Regierung wegen Nancy Pelosis geplantem Taiwan-Besuch zunehmend besorgt
					

Die US-Demokratin Nancy Pelosi will nach Taiwan reisen – China droht mit Konsequenzen. In Washington hält man laut Berichten inzwischen sogar eine von Peking ausgerufene Flugverbotszone für möglich.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Das läuft doch zwamgsläufig auf ein Kräftemessen hinaus und Pelosi hat nicht mal ein Exekutives Amt. Sie gehört nicht der Exekutive, also Bidens Regierung an, sondern ist Mehrheitsführerin des Repräsentantenhaus.
Da werden wohl demnächst 2 Flugzeugträger der Amis vor Taiwan parken.
Fraun Pelosi finde ich allerdings mit ihrem Kommentar zu der Sache erfrischend.

Weiterer guter Artikel.









						Reist Pelosi nach Taiwan?: Wie Amerikas Nummer drei China verärgert
					

Die „Sprecherin“ des amerikanischen Repräsentantenhauses will offenbar nach Taiwan reisen. Peking ist erbost wie lange nicht, das Weiße Haus besorgt. Biden distanziert sich von der Demokratin.




					www.faz.net


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2022)

Das war nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sich das weiter zuspitzt.
Aber die Amerikanerin hat das auch provoziert. Sie weiß doch das China Taiwan nicht als eigenen Staat anerkennt.
Wir haben schon genug Probleme in der Welt. Da muß man nicht noch Öl ins Feuer gießen.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das war nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sich das weiter zuspitzt.
> Aber die Amerikanerin hat das auch provoziert. Sie weiß doch das China Taiwan nicht als eigenen Staat anerkennt.
> Wir haben schon genug Probleme in der Welt. Da muß man nicht noch Öl ins Feuer gießen.


Willst du Diktaturen, Erpressung und Hegemonie nachgeben?
Taiwan ist seit 30 Jahren eher eine Vorzeigedemokratie, was China so anstellt und welchen Scheiss sie auf Verträge geben, die sie selber unterschreiben, kann man doch in Hong Kong wunderbar sehen.
Ich dachte eigentlich als Deutscher hätte man aus der Geschichte gelernt, Appeasement ist gegenüber solchen Regimen nie eine Lösung, es steigert nur immer den Appetit.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Willst du Diktaturen, Erpressung und Hegemonie nachgeben?
> Taiwan ist seit 30 Jahren eher eine Vorzeigedemokratie, was China so anstellt und welchen Scheiss sie auf Verträge geben, die sie selber unterschreiben, kann man doch in Hong Kong wunderbar sehen.
> Ich dachte eigentlich als Deutscher hätte man aus der Geschichte gelernt, Appeasement ist gegenüber solchen Regimen nie eine Lösung, es steigert nur immer den Appetit.


Du solltest doch meine Haltung gegenüber China, anhand der Beiträge dieses Threads und auch woanders hier im Forum kennen.
Wir können keinen zweiten großen Konfliktherd in der Welt aktuell brauchen.
Und China kann man nicht so einfach sanktionieren wie Russland.
Weil wir wirtschaftlich von denen noch abhängiger sind.
Solange die nicht Taiwan  angreifen sollte man sie in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## Tschetan (26. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das war nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sich das weiter zuspitzt.
> Aber die Amerikanerin hat das auch provoziert. Sie weiß doch das China Taiwan nicht als eigenen Staat anerkennt.
> Wir haben schon genug Probleme in der Welt. Da muß man nicht noch Öl ins Feuer gießen.



Die USA erkennen Taiwan nicht als eigenen Staat an, wie die meisten Nationen nicht.
Außerdem solltest du die Konflikte nicht isoliert betrachten.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Da werden wohl demnächst 2 Flugzeugträger der Amis vor Taiwan parken.


Dafür reichen die Ressourcen nicht mehr.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die USA erkennen Taiwan nicht als eigenen Staat an, wie die meisten Nationen nicht.


Taiwan ist aus meiner (bescheidenen) Sicht ein eigener Staat.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Außerdem solltest du die Konflikte nicht isoliert betrachten.


Mache ich ja. Deswegen warne ich vor den Folgen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Dafür reichen die Ressourcen nicht mehr.


Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht.


----------



## chill_eule (26. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Taiwan ist aus meiner (bescheidenen) Sicht ein eigener Staat.


Wahrscheinlich werden viele Millionen Menschen auf der Welt sagen: "Taiwan ist ein eigener Staat", aber es geht ja um die offizielle und internationale Anerkennung.

Taiwan ist bspw. kein UN(O) Mitglied mehr:








						Resolution 2758 der UN-Generalversammlung – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Und die Liste an Staaten, die offizielle diplomatische Beziehungen zur "Republik China" unterhalten ist sehr kurz und _wenig beeindruckend_:








						Republik China (Taiwan) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles was darüber hinaus geht, ist alles inoffiziell über irgendwelche Vertretungen, Büros, Vereinigungen und offizielle Botschaften sind dort kaum anzufinden.
Wir unterhalten übrigens auch keine diplomatischen Beziehungen zu Taiwan, sondern sind "Wertepartner"
*klick*

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die ganze Welt Taiwan als Staat anerkennt, aber die Realität ist eben deutlich komplizierter.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die ganze Welt Taiwan als Staat anerkennt, aber die Realität ist eben deutlich komplizierter.


Das weiß ich.  

Aber die USA werden glaube ich nicht tatenlos zusehen, wenn China dort eine Invasion startet.
Nur sollte man es auch nicht provozieren.
Das Verhalten der US-Politikerin, um die es jetzt ging , war schon eine Provokation.


----------



## chill_eule (26. Juli 2022)

Ist doch klar, das China diese Gelegenheit nutzt um sich zu empören, aber mehr kann China nun auch nicht tun, wenn quasi _unwichtige_ Leute (da keine Regierungsvertreter) dort hin reisen.


----------



## Tschetan (26. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Taiwan ist aus meiner (bescheidenen) Sicht ein eigener Staat.
> 
> Mache ich ja. Deswegen warne ich vor den Folgen.
> 
> Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht.



Für uns ist Taiwan sicher ein eigenständiger Staat, aber Völkerrechtlich gehören sie zu China und danach ist auch die Einmischung in die inneren Angelegenheiten anderer Länder ein Verstoß.
Wie lange existieren sie nebeneinander?
Warum die Situation nich belassen ? Sie sind unheimlich eng wirtschaftlich verflochten.

Ist es Gut, wenn ständig US Kriegsschiffe dort herumschippern? Ist das nicht eher Provokation?

Ressourcen?
Ja, das meine ich ernst. Ich glaube ich hatte dir schon einige Argumente geliefert?








						Kräftemessen im Indopazifik - Kampfkonzept gesucht - Reservistenverband
					

Die Volksrepublik China rüstet massiv und mit scheinbarer Leichtigkeit auf. Peking und Washington drohen im Indopazifik aneinanderzugeraten. Den Vereinigten Staaten fällt es schwer, überzeugende militärische Anworten zu finden. Vor allem die Logistik der US-Streitkräfte ist ein Schwachpunkt.




					www.reservistenverband.de
				







chill_eule schrieb:


> Ist doch klar, das China diese Gelegenheit nutzt um sich zu empören, aber mehr kann China nun auch nicht tun, wenn quasi _unwichtige_ Leute (da keine Regierungsvertreter) dort hin reisen.


Sie ist eine der höchsten Repräsentantin der USA?
Selbst Biden und sein Team sehen das kritisch .









						Taiwan: Pelosis Reisepläne erzürnen China und beunruhigen Biden
					

Die USA anerkennen Taiwan nicht als eigenen Staat, aber unterstützen es nach Kräften – zur Verärgerung Chinas. Ein hochrangiger Besuch geht Peking nun jedoch zu weit. Selbst die Drohung mit einer Militäraktion ist im Spiel.




					www.nzz.ch


----------



## chill_eule (26. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sie ist eine der höchsten Repräsentantin der USA?


Aber kein Teil der Regierung.
Wir könnten ebenso Bärbel Bas nach Taiwan schicken und es sollte keinen Jucken ^^


----------



## Tschetan (26. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber kein Teil der Regierung.
> Wir könnten ebenso Bärbel Bas nach Taiwan schicken und es sollte keinen Jucken ^^



Aber machen wir das? Warum wohl?


----------



## chill_eule (26. Juli 2022)

"Machen" können wir das eh nicht, jedenfalls wüsste ich Keinen der darüber die Weisungsbefugnis hätte.

Andererseits könnte man es Frau Bas auch nicht verbieten, falls sie Bock drauf hat.
Man könnte ihr evtl. nur davon _abraten_.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Für uns ist Taiwan sicher ein eigenständiger Staat, aber Völkerrechtlich gehören sie zu China und danach ist auch die Einmischung in die inneren Angelegenheiten anderer Länder ein Verstoß.
> Wie lange existieren sie nebeneinander?
> Warum die Situation nich belassen ? Sie sind unheimlich eng wirtschaftlich verflochten.
> 
> Ist es Gut, wenn ständig US Kriegsschiffe dort herumschippern? Ist das nicht eher Provokation?


Genauso wie der Kriegstreiber im Kreml, ist es nicht Taiwan die den Status Quo seit Jahren in Frage stellen, sondern China und es hat wörtlich gedroht, den Status Quo durch Krieg zu ändern, ganz wie der Buddy im Kreml es jetzt tut.
Insoweit ist es hervorragend das Taiwan Verbündete hat und die in internationalen Gewässern auch Flagge zeigen und patrolieren.
Deine Geschichte mit den Ressourcen, die die USA angeblich nicht haben sollen, verhält es sich genauso mit deinen Vorhersagen zur russischen Armee und dem Ukraine Krieg.
Wenn es drauf ankommt, werden wir genauso wie in der Ukraine sehen, wer was kann und welche Ressourcen hat!


----------



## Tschetan (27. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Genauso wie der Kriegstreiber im Kreml, ist es nicht Taiwan die den Status Quo seit Jahren in Frage stellen, sondern China und es hat wörtlich gedroht, den Status Quo durch Krieg zu ändern, ganz wie der Buddy im Kreml es jetzt tut.
> Insoweit ist es hervorragend das Taiwan Verbündete hat und die in internationalen Gewässern auch Flagge zeigen und patrolieren.
> Deine Geschichte mit den Ressourcen, die die USA angeblich nicht haben sollen, verhält es sich genauso mit deinen Vorhersagen zur russischen Armee und dem Ukraine Krieg.
> Wenn es drauf ankommt, werden wir genauso wie in der Ukraine sehen, wer was kann und welche Ressourcen hat!



Du solltest vielleicht kurz einhalten und nachdenken? 
Taiwan gehört offiziell zu China.
Die Chinesischen Nationalisten hatten sich nach ihrer Niederlage auf diese Insel zurückgezogen und im Seperatisten Style, ihren eigenen Staat ausgerufen, der international nicht anerkannt wurde.
Erinnert dich das irgendwie an einen anderen Konflikt? 
Wie kann man eine Sache ablehnen, wo anders gutheißen?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie kann man eine Sache ablehnen, wo anders gutheißen?


Nur verdrehst du wieder die Tatsachen.
China war schon weit vor dem Zweiten Weltkrieg in mehrere sich bekriegende Machtlager gespalten, zu denen auch die Nationalisten und Chiang Kai Shek gehörten und die Kommunisten unter Mao.
Der Kampf gegen die Japaner frohr diesen Konflikt bis zur Niederlage selbiger ein und einte die Lager eine Zeit lang.
Danach entbrannte der Konflikt erneut und die Kommunisten konnten sich Schrittweise durchsetzen und die Nationalisten nach Taiwan zurückdrängen, selbiges aber bis heute nicht erobern.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du solltest vielleicht kurz einhalten und nachdenken?
> Taiwan gehört offiziell zu China.
> Die Chinesischen Nationalisten hatten sich nach ihrer Niederlage auf diese Insel zurückgezogen und im Seperatisten Style, ihren eigenen Staat ausgerufen, der international nicht anerkannt wurde.
> Erinnert dich das irgendwie an einen anderen Konflikt?
> Wie kann man eine Sache ablehnen, wo anders gutheißen?


Man du biegst dir immer schön die Welt zurecht, das schlimme dabei ist nur, das du teilweise lügst als gäbe es keinen Morgen!








						Republik China (Taiwan) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Zitat:


> Auch nach der Ausrufung der Volksrepublik China 1949 vertrat die Regierung der *Republik China* den chinesischen Staat zunächst bei den Vereinten Nationen und war ständiges Mitglied des UN-Sicherheitsrats. Als Folge der Ein-China-Politik der Volksrepublik brachen aber immer mehr Staaten ihre diplomatischen Beziehungen zur Republik China ab, die 1971 mit der UN-Resolution 2758 auch ihre UN-Mitgliedschaft an die Volksrepublik abgeben musste. 1979 brachen schließlich auch die USA die diplomatischen Kontakte ab, nachdem sie offizielle Beziehungen zur Volksrepublik aufgenommen hatten (Taiwan Relations Act). Nur eine Minderheit der Staatengemeinschaft unterhält heute formal diplomatische Beziehungen mit der Regierung in Taipeh. Die völkerrechtliche Stellung der Republik China ist bis heute umstritten und Gegenstand des Taiwan-Konflikts.



So so also die Republik China (Taiwan) war also nie international anerkannt?








						Ein-China-Politik – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Beschäftige dich erstmal mit der Realität und eigne dir Wissen an, bevor du Behauptungen aufstellst, über die man wirklich nur lachen kann!


----------



## Tschetan (27. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur verdrehst du wieder die Tatsachen.
> China war schon weit vor dem Zweiten Weltkrieg in mehrere sich bekriegende Machtlager gespalten, zu denen auch die Nationalisten und Chiang Kai Shek gehörten und die Kommunisten unter Mao.
> Der Kampf gegen die Japaner frohr diesen Konflikt bis zur Niederlage selbiger ein und einte die Lager eine Zeit lang.
> Danach entbrannte der Konflikt erneut und die Kommunisten konnten sich Schrittweise durchsetzen und die Nationalisten nach Taiwan zurückdrängen, selbiges aber bis heute nicht erobern.




Habe ich etwas anderes geschrieben? 
Sie sind nicht anerkannt und Teil Chinas. 
Das sind die Fakten und China hat keinen Krieg geführt, aber seine Grenzen aufgezeigt.
Muß man versuchen diese zu überschreiten?


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Habe ich etwas anderes geschrieben?
> *Sie sind nicht anerkannt und Teil Chinas.*
> Das sind die Fakten und China hat keinen Krieg geführt, aber seine Grenzen aufgezeigt.
> Muß man versuchen diese zu überschreiten?


Das ist keine Tatsache oder Fakt, das ist eine glasklare Lüge!
Das Thema ist höchst umstritten, die Quellen dazu stehen über deinem Post!
Wenn du behauptest es ist ein *Fakt* das die Republik China zur Volksrepublik China gehört, dann bringe Quellen dazu.
Was von deinen Behauptungen hier im Forum zu halten ist, wissen alle die mitlesen!


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2022)

Ist doch ganz einfach:
Taiwan zurück an Japan, Thema durch.
Tennō heika banzai!


----------



## Tschetan (27. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man du biegst dir immer schön die Welt zurecht, das schlimme dabei ist nur, das du teilweise lügst als gäbe es keinen Morgen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du solltest dann auch sehen, wie Taiwan und mit welcher Unterstützung entstanden ist?


Am Ende zählt das jetzige Konstrukt. Sollen sie in Taiwan ein Referendum abhalten und sich unabhängig erklären.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Tatsache oder Fakt, das ist eine glasklare Lüge!



Halte dich bitte zurück!

„Die Vollversammlung der Vereinten Nationen […] beschließt, all die Rechte der Volksrepublik China instandzusetzen und die Vertreter ihrer Regierung als die einzigen legitimierten Vertreter Chinas in den Vereinten Nationen anzuerkennen und von nun ab die Vertreter Chiang Kai-sheks von dem Platz zu entfernen, den sie zu Unrecht in den Vereinten Nationen und all ihren Organisationen einnehmen.“

Ist doch wohl unmissverständlich? 








						Resolution 2758 der UN-Generalversammlung – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Halte dich bitte zurück!


Wieso sollte ich?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Am Ende zählt das jetzige Konstrukt. Sollen sie in Taiwan ein Referendum abhalten und sich unabhängig erklären.


Das jetzige Konstrukt besteht aus *Ein Land zwei Systeme, *diesen Status Quo möchte die Volksrepublik China gerne ändern auch mit Krieg und militärischer Gewalt!


Tschetan schrieb:


> „Die Vollversammlung der Vereinten Nationen […] beschließt, all die Rechte der Volksrepublik China instandzusetzen und die Vertreter ihrer Regierung als die einzigen legitimierten Vertreter Chinas in den Vereinten Nationen anzuerkennen und von nun ab die Vertreter Chiang Kai-sheks von dem Platz zu entfernen, den sie zu Unrecht in den Vereinten Nationen und all ihren Organisationen einnehmen.“


Erstens gilt das nur für die Vereinten Nation und zweitens war zu dem Zeitpunkt die Republik China noch eine (Militär) Diktatur.
Wie gesagt die Quellen sprechen eine völlig andere Sprache, als das was du hier als Fakt verkaufen möchtest und behauptest. Es ist eine Lüge!
Die Quellen habe ich gepostet aber kann sie nochmal posten!









						Taiwan-Konflikt – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Ein-China-Politik – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Republik China (Taiwan) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tschetan (27. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das jetzige Konstrukt besteht aus *Ein Land zwei Systeme, *diesen Status Quo möchte die Volksrepublik China gerne ändern auch mit Krieg und militärischer Gewalt!



Hast du dazu ein offizielles chinesisches Dokument, oder nur Vermutungen? 
Bist du der Meinung das Besuche von Politikern und Flottenverbänden, positiv wirken?


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Hast du dazu ein offizielles chinesisches Dokument, oder nur Vermutungen?











						China für Wiedervereinigung mit Taiwan – „Wird definitiv verwirklicht“ - WELT
					

Erst erhöhte China mit Militärflügen den Druck auf Taiwan. Jetzt setzt der chinesische Präsident mit Worten nach. Eine Wiedervereinigung mit Taiwan „wird definitiv verwirklicht werden“. Er warnte, dass eine Abspaltung Taiwans kein gutes Ende nehmen werde.




					www.welt.de
				











						Chinas Präsident Xi fordert „Wiedervereinigung“ mit Taiwan
					

Präsident Xi Jinping warnt Gegner vor einem „bösen Ende“. Die Sorge vor einer militärischen Eskalation in der Region wächst.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				





Tschetan schrieb:


> Bist du der Meinung das Besuche von Politikern und Flottenverbänden, positiv wirken?


Ja bin ich!
Ich glaube das Appeasement unter gar keinen Umständen bei hegemonial ausgerichteten Diktaturen zu einem Erfolg führt, es fördert nur den Appetit. Das gilt für die VR China genauso wie für die Russische Föderation.
Was Chinas Vertragstreue und Zusagen zum Status Quo und Ein Land und zwei Systeme wert sind, hat man in Hong Kong gesehen.
Insofern ist eine harte Haltung und ein Stop Signal genau in meinem Sinne, was mit Besuchen von verbündeten Politikern und Flottenverbänden ausgedrückt wird.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach:
> Taiwan zurück an Japan, Thema durch.
> Tennō heika banzai!


Ich bin zwar ziemlich sicher, das du das ironisch meinst, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass bei Eintreten sehr drastischer Entwicklungen weder Taiwan noch Japan unüberwindbare Probleme damit hätten.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> China für Wiedervereinigung mit Taiwan – „Wird definitiv verwirklicht“ - WELT
> 
> 
> Erst erhöhte China mit Militärflügen den Druck auf Taiwan. Jetzt setzt der chinesische Präsident mit Worten nach. Eine Wiedervereinigung mit Taiwan „wird definitiv verwirklicht werden“. Er warnte, dass eine Abspaltung Taiwans kein gutes Ende nehmen werde.
> ...



Klar ist das Ziel Chinas die Wiedervereinigung und Versuche das zu verhindern,  werden als Aggression betrachtet, da Taiwan offiziell zu China gehört.

"Die Volksrepublik China ist, bestätigt durch die Resolution 2758 der UN-Generalversammlung, ihrerseits rechtmäßiger Nachfolgestaat der Republik China und hat somit mit der Souveränität über Festlandchina auch die rechtmäßige Souveränität über Taiwan übernommen."





						Rechtlicher Status Taiwans – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Erstaunlich finde ich nur, wie du dir Tatsachen immer so hinbiegst, das sie passen.

Übrigens sollte man sich in der Politik nie überschätzen und nur Dinge anfassen, wo man überhaupt etwas bewegen kann.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Klar ist das Ziel Chinas die Wiedervereinigung und Versuche das zu verhindern, werden als Aggression betrachtet, *da Taiwan offiziell zu China gehört.*


Das ist eine Lüge, das ist höchst umstritten!



Tschetan schrieb:


> "Die Volksrepublik China ist, bestätigt durch die Resolution 2758 der UN-Generalversammlung, ihrerseits rechtmäßiger Nachfolgestaat der Republik China und hat somit mit der Souveränität über Festlandchina auch die rechtmäßige Souveränität über Taiwan übernommen."


 

Was ist eigentlich der Sinn und Zweck deines durchsichten Manövers?
Glaubst du echt, das das "manipulieren" von Quellen, in diesem Fall aus dem Kontext gerissenen Teilaspekte führen dich hier weiter?






						Rechtlicher Status Taiwans – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Man schaue sich den Artikel an und bemerke das Tschetan hier einseitig aus einem Teilabschnitt *Argumente für den Anspruch der Volksrepublik China *zitiert und das als Fakt/Tatsache verkauft*.*
Jeder kann sich den Wiki Artikel selber aufrufen, dort sind ebenfalls sehr viele Argumente vorgebracht, die eben gegen einen Anspruch der VR China auf Taiwan sprechen*.*


Tschetan schrieb:


> Übrigens sollte man sich in der Politik nie überschätzen und nur Dinge anfassen, wo man überhaupt etwas bewegen kann.


Oh, wir sehen z.B. an der Ukraine, was man so bewegen kann, wenn man wollte noch viel mehr.
Ich würde die Taiwanesen in ihrem Bestreben und ihrer Entschlossenheit unabhängig von der VR China zu bleiben, auf gar keinen Fall unterschätzen. Im Gegensatz zur Ukraine verfügt die Republik China  über Unmengen mehr Geld und Wohlstand, das sie für die Verteidigung ihrer Insel einsetzen kann und die USA haben in letzter Zeit mehr als deutlich klar gemacht, was im Falle eines kriegerischen Aktes der VR China gegen die Republik China von ihrer Seite aus passieren wird. Übrigens hat sich mittlerweile auch Japan dazu bekannt in einem solchen Falle seine Basen zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar ziemlich sicher, das du das ironisch meinst, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass bei Eintreten sehr drastischer Entwicklungen weder Taiwan noch Japan unüberwindbare Probleme damit hätten.


Es war ironisch gemeint, sei versichert.
So wie die Chinesen momentan drauf sind, könnte eine reale Forderung Seiten Japans WK III auslösen.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man schaue sich den Artikel an und bemerke das @Tschetan hier einseitig aus einem Teilabschnitt *Argumente für den Anspruch der Volksrepublik China *zitiert und das als Fakt/Tatsache verkauft*.*



Was willst du eigentlich?
UN Resolutionen sind für dich nie bindend, oder umzusetzen ?
Was du verkündest, bedeutet eigentlich, das sich jeder für unabhängig erklären und seinen eigenen Staat gründen darf.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Habe ich etwas anderes geschrieben?
> Sie sind nicht anerkannt und Teil Chinas.
> Das sind die Fakten und China hat keinen Krieg geführt, aber seine Grenzen aufgezeigt.
> Muß man versuchen diese zu überschreiten?


Nach deiner grandiosen Logik könnte man auch argumentieren das China Teil von  Taiwan ist, oder wo hat das Kommunistische Regime mehr Legitimation als die Regierung von Taiwan, sich als legitimie Regierung Chinas zu bezeichnen?
Nur weil Mao sich und seine Kommunisten selbst zum Sieger und als legitim erklärt hat, oder was legitimiert die Kommunistische Regierung dazu sich selbst als legitime Vertretung Chinas zu sehen und somit Taiwan die Existenz abzusprechen, bzw. zu sagen das Taiwan nicht die legitime Stimme Chinas wäre?


----------



## Tschetan (27. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nach deiner grandiosen Logik könnte man auch argumentieren das China Teil von  Taiwan ist, oder wo hat das Kommunistische Regime mehr Legitimation als die Regierung von Taiwan, sich als legitimie Regierung Chinas zu bezeichnen?
> Nur weil Mao sich und seine Kommunisten selbst zum Sieger und als legitim erklärt hat, oder was legitimiert die Kommunistische Regierung dazu sich selbst als legitime Vertretung Chinas zu sehen und somit Taiwan die Existenz abzusprechen, bzw. zu sagen das Taiwan nicht die legitime Stimme Chinas wäre?



Da mußt du die UNO und den Sicherheitsrat fragen?

Ich schreibe nur wie die Situation ist.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich schreibe nur wie die Situation ist.


Nein, du schreibst und interpretierst es, wie es deiner Meinung nach ist!
Du hast den Unterschied zwischen Tatsachen/Fakten und Behauptungen immer noch nicht wirklich begriffen.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein, du schreibst und interpretierst es, wie es deiner Meinung nach ist!
> Du hast den Unterschied zwischen Tatsachen/Fakten und Behauptungen immer noch nicht wirklich begriffen.



Hallo?!
Was soll ich an UN Resolutionen interpretieren?
Das ist eher dein Part.

Sicher können wir noch einen Krieg brauchen


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das jetzige Konstrukt besteht aus *Ein Land zwei Systeme, *diesen Status Quo möchte die Volksrepublik China gerne ändern auch mit Krieg und militärischer Gewalt!


Ähm nein Don, das hat die Situation mit Hong Kong beschrieben, aber VR China und Taiwan sind eher "Eine Ethnie, zwei Länder, zwei Systeme"
(Han Chinesen überwiegen in beiden Ländern deutlichst, deswegen "eine" Ethnie)


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ähm nein Don, das hat die Situation mit Hong Kong beschrieben, aber VR China und Taiwan sind eher "Eine Ethnie, zwei Länder, zwei Systeme"
> (Han Chinesen überwiegen in beiden Ländern deutlichst, deswegen "eine" Ethnie)


Liest sich hier anders.








						Taiwan-Konflikt – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Liest sich hier anders.





> Am 26. September 2014 erklärte der taiwanische Präsident Ma Ying-jeou (Kuomintang), die Formel „Ein Land – zwei Systeme“ nach dem Vorbild Hongkongs sei sowohl für die Regierung als auch die Bevölkerung Taiwans inakzeptabel.[24]


Liest sich für mich auch da anders und 2014 war vor der Gleichschaltung von Hong Kong.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Liest sich für mich auch da anders und 2014 war vor der Gleichschaltung von Hong Kong.


Wo ist das Problem?
Faktisch hat das Nightslaver in seinem Post 201 doch erklärt, es gibt schon lange mehrere "Systeme" in China, die sich über den Lauf eines Jahrhunderts und mehr entwickelt haben und jetzt die letzten 75 Jahre manifestiert haben mit VR China, Taiwan und Hong Kong, das dann von GB unter Bedingungen abgetreten wurde, dessen Verträge VR China massiv gebrochen hat.
Dazu muss man halt sagen, das der Druck von VR China auf Taiwan schon vor der "Abtretung" Hong Kongs so groß war, dass sich die Taiwanesen da keine Illusionen machen oder machten. Insoweit das Statement.
Hier gibt es nur einen einzigen Aggressor und der heißt VR China, seit 30-40 Jahren habe ich jedenfalls nichts mitbekommen, das Taiwan als Republik China irgendwelche Drohungen oder Ansprüche geltend gemacht hat.
Wenn  die VR China Taiwan angreift ist das für mich und wohl die meisten anderen in der freien westlichen Welt keine innerchinesische Angelegenheit.
Aber hier in diesem Forum gibt es halt Member, die gerne sehen wie sich Diktaturen, Demokratien unter jeglichen Vorwand, gewaltsam einzuverleiben versuchen.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2022)

@Don-71 
Wenn du sagst "Ein Land, zwei Systeme" impliziert das China und Taiwan seien ein Land. Das sieht man in Taiwan halt nicht so.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @Don-71
> Wenn du sagst "Ein Land, zwei Systeme" impliziert das China und Taiwan seien ein Land. Das sieht man in Taiwan halt nicht so.


Aber erst seit kürzerer Zeit und nachdem die Aggression und der Druck der VR China so groß wurde, das man darin keine Zukunft mehr gesehen hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber erst seit kürzerer Zeit und nachdem die Aggression und der Druck der VR China so groß wurde, das man darin keine Zukunft mehr gesehen hat.


Ist schon richtig.

Das Taiwan nicht mehr auf eine irgendwann evt. mal stattfindende Wiedervereinigung mit China setzt (was man allerdings mit dem aktuell herrschenden kommunistischen System sowieso kategorisch ausgeschlossen hat) und sich nun viel mehr als völlig eigenes unabhängiges Land definiert, bin ich der Meinung, ist erst zur neuen Philosophie geworden, als Tsai Ing-wen 2016 zur Präsidentin gewählt wurde.

Im Rahmen dessen hatte man auch die Bezeichnung von Taiwan geändert, was zuvor offiziell als Republik China(Taiwan) bezeichnet wurde und nun nur noch Republik Taiwan heißt.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist schon richtig.
> 
> Das Taiwan nicht mehr auf eine irgendwann evt. mal stattfindende Wiedervereinigung mit China setzt (was man allerdings mit dem aktuell herrschenden kommunistischen System sowieso kategorisch ausgeschlossen hat) und sich nun viel mehr als völlig eigenes unabhängiges Land definiert, bin ich der Meinung, ist erst zur neuen Philosophie geworden, als Tsai Ing-wen 2016 zur Präsidentin gewählt wurde.
> 
> Im Rahmen dessen hatte man auch die Bezeichnung von Taiwan geändert, was zuvor Republik China(Taiwan) hieß und nun nur noch als Republik Taiwan bezeichnet wird.


Es gab schon vorher eine Menge Anzeichen, aber ich bin d'accord,
Nur muss man halt auch sehen warum es so gekommen ist und warum diese Präsidentin mittlerweile so fest im Sattel sitzt und auch die Wahl 2016 gewonnen hat, trotz aller Drohungen und Warnungen von Festland China.
Die Frau ist demokratisch gewählt und die Bevölkerung Taiwans hat anscheinend gründlich die Schnauze voll, von dem Säbelgerassel der VR China.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es gab schon vorher eine Menge Anzeichen, aber ich bin d'accord


Natürlich, indirekt war Taiwan schon wesentlich länger faktisch ein eigener unabhängiger Staat, der sich anders als die VR China entwickelt(e).
Im Grunde so ungefähr vergleichbar halt wie auch bei Hong Kong, nur das Taiwan halt nicht wie Hong Kong eine an das Britische Empire angegliederte Kolonie war, sondern eben ein eigenständiger Staat war und ist.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nur muss man halt auch sehen warum es so gekommen ist und warum diese Präsidentin mittlerweile so fest im Sattel sitzt und auch die Wahl 2016 gewonnen hat, trotz aller Drohungen und Warnungen von Festland China.
> Die Frau ist demokratisch gewählt und die Bevölkerung Taiwans hat anscheinend gründlich die Schnauze voll, von dem Säbelgerassel der VR China.



Nein, das Säbelrasseln mag Taiwan sicher Sorge bzgl. seiner Souveränität machen, aber der wesentlich gewichtigere Grund, warum man sich nach 2016 endgültig von dem Gedanken ein Land zu sein verabschiedet hat, ist viel ehr dadrin zu suchen, weil viele junge Taiwaner sich im Grunde schon lange nicht mehr als Chinesen definieren, sondern primär als Taiwaner sehen und eine Wiedervereinigung wird dadurch halt auch immer schwieriger und unrealistischer, je länger beide Systeme sich halt immer weiter auseinanderentwickeln.

Zudem ist es auch realistisch betrachtet mindestens noch auf Jahrzehnte äußerst unwahrscheinlich, dass eine Wiedervereinigung der beiden "chinesischen Staaten" auch nur in die Nähe von realistisch möglich rückt, da dazu vor allen erstmal als erster Schritt in Kontinentalchina die kommunistische Partei von der Macht verschwinden müsste.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Juli 2022)

"Handelsbeziehungen wichtiger als Waffenlieferungen"

Chinas wirtschaftliche Anziehungskraft auf Taiwan sei so stark, dass sie eine unfreiwillige Vereinigung immer wahrscheinlicher mache, sagte dagegen Syaru Shirley Lin bei einem Panel der US-Denkfabrik Atlantic Council. Sie ist Autorin eines grundlegenden Buchs über den langfristigen Wandel der Wirtschaftsbeziehungen zwischen beiden Seiten. 

Um dieser Gefahr entgegenzuwirken, müssten andere Länder - gleichgesinnte Demokratien - Taiwan helfen, sich zu internationalisieren. "Verstärkte wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit ist der beste Weg, Taiwan zu stärken und entscheidende Lieferketten zu sichern. Sie ist genauso wichtig wie Waffenlieferungen", sagte Lin.









						Taiwans Wirtschaft hängt trotz allem an China | DW | 05.11.2021
					

Trotz Eiszeit zwischen Taiwan und Festland sind die Handelsbeziehungen eng. Aber Taiwan strebt auf neue Märkte, was politische Folgen haben könnte.




					www.dw.com
				




Interessant, man muß dem " entgegenwirken", also die Menschen beeinflussen,  sich einmischen?

Die Präsidentin

Tsai Ing-wen betreibt nach eigenen Aussagen eine pro-amerikanische Politik. Kurz nach ihrer Wahl stimmte sie den seit 2011 ausgesetzten Waffenlieferungen der USA an Taiwan wieder zu. Nach der Präsidentschaftswahl in den Vereinigten Staaten am 8. November 2016 sandte Tsai Ing-wen ein Glückwunschtelegramm an den Gewinner Donald Trump. Darin versicherte sie, dass Taiwan ein zuverlässiger Partner der USA bleiben werde, und bezeichnete die USA als wichtigstes demokratisches Land der Welt.[

(1978) erwarb Tsai ihren Master-Abschluss in den USA an der Cornell University (1980) und promovierte schließlich an der London School of Economics and Political Science









						Tsai Ing-wen – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





Bisschen kann man die Chinesen doch verstehen ?


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bisschen kann man die Chinesen doch verstehen ?


Die Frau ist demokratisch gewählt und die Taiwanesen und ihre freie Presse wissen wohl wesentlich eher wie die Frau tickt , welche Positionen sie vertritt und aus welchen Gründen sie sie wählen.
Die Wahlbeteiligung ist von 2016 ihrer ersten Wahl von 66% auf 75% 2020 gestiegen und sie hat die 2020 Wahl mit 57% gewonnen und dabei 1,3 Millionen Stimmen mehr erhalten als 2016. Das ganze bei 19 Millionen Wahlberechtigten.
Da bleiben keine Fragen offen, nach Legitimation.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Interessant, man muß dem " entgegenwirken", also die Menschen beeinflussen,  sich einmischen?



Das kommunistische China hat seit es 1971 Teil der Vereinten Nationen wurde alles versucht Taiwan soweit möglich international zu isolieren, noch erfolgreicher war es dabei seit es ab den 1990er Jahren wirtschaftlich für den Westen so lukrativ wurde, da wollte plötzlich niemand mehr die VR China "verärgern", was auch ein Grund ist, warum Taiwan bis heute von so wenigen Ländern als eigener Staat anerkannt wird.

Also klar, muss Taiwan international entisolationiert werden, weil gerade diese Isolation Taiwan auch in der Vergangenheit ein gutes Stück weit dazu gezwungen hat sich wirtschaftlich verstärkt auf China auszurichten, die das natürlich nur für ihr eigenes Interesse, eines angestrebten Anschlusses an das kommunistische China, ausnutzen.

Aber hey, tu mal ruhig weiter so als wäre das eine rein selbstgewählte Entscheidung von Taiwan gewesen und würde da der Westen jetzt irgendwas "entzweien" wollen und wäre eine Verringerung der Isolation nicht auch im eigenen Interesse von Taiwan. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Tsai Ing-wen betreibt nach eigenen Aussagen eine pro-amerikanische Politik. Kurz nach ihrer Wahl stimmte sie den seit 2011 ausgesetzten Waffenlieferungen der USA an Taiwan wieder zu.



Natürlich betreibt sie eine US-ausgerichtete Politik, an welchen Staat soll sie ihre Politik auch ansonsten ausrichten, der die besten Aussichten auf mögliche Sicherheitsgarantien gibt, sollte die VR China einen Krieg gegen Taiwan anstreben?
Da sind die USA nunmal der aussichtsreichste Partner für Taiwan, um Sicherheiten zu bekommen, die auch im Ernstfall verlässlich sind und zudem auch die notwendigen Militärhilfen / Waffen zu erhalten, um die taiwanesische Armee zu modernisieren.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Bisschen kann man die Chinesen doch verstehen ?



Bisschen kann man Putin doch verstehen, oder doch nicht?


----------



## Tschetan (27. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bisschen kann man Putin doch verstehen, oder doch nicht?



Du meinst das Putin so ähnlich wie die USA handelt ? Vergleichst du da etwas ?


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du meinst das Putin so ähnlich wie die USA handelt ? Vergleichst du da etwas ?


Nur wenn man sich bei der Aussage wieder meint künstlich dümmer als man ist stellen zu müssen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Tatsache oder Fakt, das ist eine glasklare Lüge!
> Das Thema ist höchst umstritten, die Quellen dazu stehen über deinem Post!



Bezüglich von Tschetans ursprünglichem Märchen gilt nicht einmal "umstritten", sondern das explizite Gegenteil: Die *Volksrepublik* China *war nicht* als Teil Chinas und schon gar nicht als eigener Staat anerkannt, sondern ein von aufständischen Revolutionären ausgerufenes Gebilde, dass Teile des Staates mit Gewalt unter seine Kontrolle gebracht hat, den wir heute Taiwan nennen und der seit Jahrhunderten als solcher anerkannt war und es vorerst auch blieb.

Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass die Republik China damals tendentiell noch diktatorischer war als die ja letztlich doch auf eine nicht gerade kleine Volksbewegung aufbauenden Revolutionäre in dem, was heute "China" heißt. Wären es nicht dummerweise kommunistische Revolutionäre gewesen, würde man heute unter vergleichbaren Bedingungen eher zu denen Kontakt halten; vergleiche arabischer Frühling. Im Falle von China kam der diplomatische Umschwung zur Volksrepublik dagegen erst, als diese einen Großteil der schlimmsten Greultaten des 20. Jhd. bereits verübte hatte und während sich die Republik zunehmend zu einem demokratischen Staat wandelte...

Dieser Fehler mit all seinen Folgen hält bis heute an.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Märchen



Meine Märchen speisen sich aus dem Ergebnis des 2.Weltkrieges, wonach Formosa, wieder zu China zurückkam und der UN Resolution, die Taiwan als Teil Chinas deklariert.
Ihr erklärt das die Seperatisten einen eigenen Staat gründen und ihnen andere dabei Unterstützung geben dürfen.
Mehr nicht und ich denke das man nicht unbedingt Öl ins Feuer gießen sollte, gerade auch wenn die Ressourcen knapp werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Meine Märchen speisen sich aus dem Ergebnis des 2.Weltkrieges, wonach Formosa, wieder zu China zurückkam und der UN Resolution, die Taiwan als Teil Chinas deklariert.
> Ihr erklärt das die Seperatisten einen eigenen Staat gründen und ihnen andere dabei Unterstützung geben dürfen.
> Mehr nicht und ich denke das man nicht unbedingt Öl ins Feuer gießen sollte, gerade auch wenn die Ressourcen knapp werden.


Deine "Seperatisten" haben ihren Staat aber schon lange vor dem Zweiten Weltkrieg gegründet gehabt (1911), genauso wie die restlichen "Seperatisten", Kommunisten, Guangxi, Xibei San Ma, Shanxi und Yunnan.
Wovon die Nationalisten, oder Republik China wie es von 1911 bis 1949 hieß, also das was heute als Nachfolge in Taiwan ist, lange auch den größten Teil dessen kontrollierten was das Staatsteretorium von China ausmacht, etwa 70% und auch international eigentlich als legitimer Ansprechpartner für die Interessen Chinas als Staatsgebilde galten (bis 1971).

Drastisch geändert hat sich das erst nachdem China bestrebt war das vor der UNO zu ändern, worauf Taiwan als von der UNO anerkanter Nachfolgestaat der Republik China (1911 bis 1949) mit Resolution 2758 seine Stellung als Vertreter für China in der UNO, an China abgeben musste:



> Bis Oktober 1971 gehörte die Republik China (auf Taiwan) als einziger Nachfolgestaat der ehemaligen, zwischen 1911 und 1949 bestehenden Republik China den Vereinten Nationen an. Mit der Resolution 2758 der UN-Generalversammlung vom 25. Oktober 1971 verlor sie diese Stellung an die Volksrepublik China.



China war danach auch bestrebt das Taiwan nicht mehr in die UNO aufgenommen wird, aus Resolution 2758:



> Die Generalversammlung beschloss, die Volksrepublik China als einzig rechtmäßigen Vertreter des chinesischen Volkes anzuerkennen und ihre Vertreter in den UN-Organen gegen die der „nationalchinesischen“ auszutauschen.* Dabei handelte es sich argumentativ nicht um einen satzungsgemäßen Ausschluss Taiwans *(Republik China), der nur bei einer „beharrlichen Verletzung der Grundsätze der UN-Charta“ vorgesehen ist, sondern nur um einen Austausch der Volksvertretung. *Allerdings ist Taiwan seitdem bis heute nicht mehr in der UNO vertreten. Einer neuerlichen Mitgliedschaft werden aufgrund des zu erwartenden Vetos der Volksrepublik China wenig Chancen eingeräumt. *



Grundsätzlich wäre es Taiwan also bereits seit 1971 durchaus gestattet wieder eine Mitgliedschaft in der UNO zu beantragen, nur Sinn hat es wegen der VR China halt keinen.

Also hör auf hier mit deiner Märchenstunde über eine "nicht legitime Speratistenbewegung, die Staaten gründet und westlicher Doppelmoral dazu, die das gutheißt"!
Der Staat war schon lange gegründet, seit 1911 und auch international bis 1971 anerkannt!


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also hör auf hier mit deiner Märchenstunde über eine "nicht legitime Speratistenbewegung, die Staaten gründet und westlicher Doppelmoral dazu, die das gutheißt"!
> Der Staat war schon lange gegründet, seit 1911 und auch international bis 1971 anerkannt!


Du verstehst das nicht wirklich Nightslaver, relevante historische Daten sind nur wo (ehemals) kommunistische und jetzt teilweise diktorische Staaten als Sieger  vom Platz gegangen sind oder man Zaren oder andere Reiche aus der fernsten Vergangenheit nehmen kann, alle anderen historischen Ereignisse sind völlig irrelevant.
Für den typischen Kreml Appologeten gibt es auch nicht das Ende des Kalten krieges und die Unabhängigkeit und Selbständigkeit ehemaliger Sowjetrepubliken, die werden zur Russischen Föderation gezählt und natürlich ist es legitim sie anzugreifen, weil sie sich in ihrer Selbständigkeit erdreistet haben, sich aus dem Machtbereich und Destruktivität der Russischen Föderation  zu flüchten, ganz aus eigenem Willen. Genauso wie Taiwan nichts mehr wie die letzten 75 Jahren mit der VR China zu tun haben will, und das es eben der "ältere" (gegründete) Staat ist.
Du wirst sehen, er wird dir sagen das Datum 1911 zählt gar nichht, das kommt in deren Zeitrechnung nicht vor, genauso wenig wie die 1990er 2000er Jahren, inklusive Selbstimmungsrecht von Völkern und Staaten.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du wirst sehen, er wird dir sagen das Datum 1911 zählt gar nichht, das kommt in deren Zeitrechnung nicht vor, genauso wenig wie die 1990er 2000er Jahren, inklusive Selbstimmungsrecht von Völkern und Staaten.



Nö, 1911 zählt wirklich nicht, sondern das hier und jetzt.
Übrigens solltest du verstanden haben, das ich für das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker bin, aber das ist ja in andren Fällen wiederum völlig uninteressant.
Ich würde einheitliche Maßstäbe gut finden und natürlich ein Verzicht auf Einmischung in die inneren Angelegenheiten anderer Länder. 

Und im hier und jetzt, bin ich der Meinung das man eher deeskalieren sollte.
Ich meine, wie würden die USA chinesische Flotten in der Karibik empfinden?


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Übrigens solltest du verstanden haben, das ich für das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker bin, aber das ist ja in andren Fällen wiederum völlig uninteressant.


Bist du ja anscheinend nicht. Weil du gestehst weder der Ukraine noch Taiwan hier Souverenität und Unabhängigkeit zu. Sie sollen sich einfach ihrem Schicksal ergeben.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nö, 1911 zählt wirklich nicht, sondern das hier und jetzt.



Also Polen & die Balten wieder an Deutschland, Russland und Östereich angegliedern? Weil was erdreisten sich diese Seperatisten 1918 einfach einen eigenen Staat zu gründen!  

Oder machen wir es kurz, du bist in etwa so sehr für die Selbstbestimmung der Völker, wie Putin dafür, dass jeder das Bündnis selbstbestimmt wählen kann, was ihm am besten schmeckt!


----------



## compisucher (28. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich meine, wie würden die USA chinesische Flotten in der Karibik empfinden?


Tja, die Chinesen waren z. B. schon 2017 zum "Freundschaftsbesuch in der Ostsee" 








						Kriegsschiffe aus China auf dem Weg in die Ostsee | DW | 17.07.2017
					

Russland und China wollen ihre strategische Partnerschaft ausbauen. Bestandteil soll kommende Woche ein erstes gemeinsames Manöver in der Ostsee sein. Pekings Flottenverband wurde auf dem Weg Richtung Europa gesichtet.




					www.dw.com
				



und 2015 zusammen mit den Russen im Mittelmeer.








						Chinesen und Russen planen Militärmanöver im Mittelmeer | DW | 30.04.2015
					

China und Russland rücken seit geraumer Zeit immer näher zusammen - wirtschaftlich wie militärisch. Als Zeichen ihrer Macht wollen die beiden Atommächte eine gemeinsame Militärübung im Mittelmeer abhalten.




					www.dw.com
				




Die Missfallensbekundungen der z. B. Dänen und Italiener, als sie deren Hoheitsgewässer (!!!) durchfuhren, hat die Chinesen auch nicht gejuckt.

Also juckt es die USA nicht, wenn sie auf offener See ohne Missachtung der chin. Hoheitsgewässer per Zufall auch mal bei Taiwan vorbeischauen, oder?


----------



## Tschetan (28. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also Polen & die Balten wieder an Deutschland, Russland und Östereich angegliedern? Weil was erdreisten sich diese Seperatisten 1918 einfach einen eigenen Staat zu gründen!



Ist ja Unsinn und ich schreibe auch nicht das China Taiwan erobern soll, sondern das man sich an bestimmte Regeln hält.
Vielleicht vereinigen sie sich irgendwann. Könnte auch als Autonomie sein. 
Einfach Zeit lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Deine "Seperatisten" haben ihren Staat aber schon lange vor dem Zweiten Weltkrieg gegründet gehabt (1911), genauso wie die restlichen "Seperatisten", Kommunisten, Guangxi, Xibei San Ma, Shanxi und Yunnan.



Nö. Es gibt eine geschlossen Linie vom Kaiserreich über die Kuomintang bis zum Taiwan alias Republik China unserer Tage. Dieser Staat wurde *nicht* 1911 gegründet/ausgerufen, sondern spätestens im 14. Jhd., wenn nicht sogar schon im 3. Jhd.. ""China"" alias die Volksrepublik China wurde je nach Betrachtungsweise erst 1,7 Jahrtausende nach Taiwan ausgerufen.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist ja Unsinn und ich schreibe auch nicht das China Taiwan erobern soll, sondern das man sich an bestimmte Regeln hält.
> Vielleicht vereinigen sie sich irgendwann. Könnte auch als Autonomie sein.
> Einfach Zeit lassen.



"Regeln" gibt es für solche einzigartigen Situationen nicht, nur gegenseitiges taktieren. Und das beinhaltet eben, dass die USA nicht erst 2500, sondern auch in diesem Jahrzehnt mit Leuten-die-Formosa-regieren kommuniziert. Genauso wie sie mit Leuten-die-Kontinental-China-regiert spricht. Das würde nämlich zu einem neutralen "einfach Zeit lassen" hinzu gehören: Das man Kontakte zu Peking genauso verweigert, wie du das für Taipeh forderst.

Die zivile Welt hat sich stattdessen entschieden, mit beiden zu reden - wenn auch leider nicht auf Augenhöhe und neutral, sondern extrem einseitig nach den Befehlen der kommunistischen Partei Chinas. Als wenn die irgend ein Recht hätten, über für die Bewohner Taiwans wichtige Dinge zu entscheiden.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Regeln"



Die Richtlinien für eine nationale Wiedervereinigung (chinesisch 國家統一綱領 / 国家统一纲领, Pinyin Guójiā Tǒngyī Gānglǐng) wurden vom Nationalen Wiedervereinigungsrat der Republik China auf Taiwan entwickelt, sie sollen eine mögliche Wiedervereinigung mit der Volksrepublik China regeln. Sie wurden vom Exekutiv-Yuan am 23. Februar 1991 unterzeichnet und bestätigt. Die Richtlinien umfassen drei Schritte des Prozesses einer Wiedervereinigung.






						Richtlinien für eine nationale Wiedervereinigung – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=37azeXBjYJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


   Was schwert das eigene Wort?


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2022)

> Die Spannungen zwischen den USA und China haben wegen einer möglichen Taiwan-Reise der Vorsitzenden des US-Repräsentantenhauses, Nancy Pelosi, deutlich zugenommen. Als mögliche Warnung an Washington kündigte Peking am Samstag ein Militärmanöver in der Nähe Taiwans an. Wie die Behörden in China mitteilten, wurden Teile der Gewässer in der Provinz Fujian für ein Manöver, bei dem scharfe Munition zum Einsatz kommen sollte, gesperrt. Die Übung war von 9 bis 21 Uhr (Ortszeit) angesetzt.
> 
> Das betroffene Gebiet befindet sich im Norden der Taiwanstraße, die das chinesische Festland und die Inselrepublik Taiwan trennt. Peking betrachtet das freiheitliche Taiwan als Teil der Volksrepublik und versucht mit allen Mitteln, es international zu isolieren. Seit dem russischen Einmarsch in die Ukraine sind die Sorgen vor einer Eroberung gewachsen. Die 23 Millionen Menschen in Taiwan sehen sich schon lange als unabhängig an. Die USA haben sich der Verteidigungsfähigkeit Taiwans verpflichtet – was bislang vor allem Waffenlieferungen bedeutete.
> 
> Die chinesische Führung sieht Besuche ausländischer Politiker als Provokation an. Für den Fall eines Taiwan-Besuchs der Demokratin Pelosi hatte Peking mit deutlichen Konsequenzen gedroht. Bei einem mehr als zweistündigen Telefonat mit dem US-Präsidenten Joe Biden am Donnerstag warnte Chinas Staats- und Parteichef Xi Jinping seinen Amtskollegen in Bezug auf die Taiwan-Politik der Vereinigten Staaten. »Diejenigen, die mit dem Feuer spielen, werden daran zugrunde gehen«, sagte er nach Angaben des chinesischen Außenministeriums; diese Warnung hat er nicht zum ersten Mal ausgesprochen.


Quelle: China kündigt Militärmanöver vor Taiwan an

Wie ich schon mal schrieb: einen zweiten großen kriegerischen Konflikt können wir gar nicht gebrauchen. Der könnte sogar Dimensionen einen 3. Weltkriegs annehmen.
Außerdem wäre das katastrophal, wenn wir keine Computerchips und anderen Produkte  mehr aus Taiwan und China beziehen könnten. Und auch nicht mehr exportieren. Neben der Gasknappheit wegen dem Ukrainekrieg, könnte das zum erliegen unserer Wirtschaft führen.


----------



## Tschetan (31. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: China kündigt Militärmanöver vor Taiwan an
> 
> Wie ich schon mal schrieb: einen zweiten großen kriegerischen Konflikt können wir gar nicht gebrauchen. Der könnte sogar Dimensionen einen 3. Weltkriegs annehmen.
> Außerdem wäre das katastrophal, wenn wir keine Computerchips und anderen Produkte  mehr aus Taiwan und China beziehen könnten. Und auch nicht mehr exportieren. Neben der Gasknappheit wegen dem Ukrainekrieg, könnte das zum erliegen unserer Wirtschaft führen.




Unserer ja, aber die Musik spielt jetzt wo anders und um das zu begreifen, benötigt man kluge qualifizierte Köpfe und nicht nur Politik und Kommunikationswissenschaftler, die uns was vom Pferd erzählen.
Heute scheint vieles von Wünschen geleitet zu werden.
An Ende kann der geplante Besuch von Pelosi, der willkommene Anlass sein, Taiwan in den " Schoß" der "Familie" zurückzuholen.
Wäre dumme Politik.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Unserer ja, aber die Musik spielt jetzt wo anders und um das zu begreifen, *benötigt man kluge qualifizierte Köpfe und nicht nur Politik und Kommunikationswissenschaftler, die uns was vom Pferd erzählen.*
> Heute scheint vieles von Wünschen geleitet zu werden.
> An Ende kann der geplante Besuch von Pelosi, der willkommene Anlass sein, Taiwan in den " Schoß" der "Familie" zurückzuholen.
> Wäre dumme Politik.


Was braucht man den für Köpfe?
Solche Köpfe wie z.B. gewisse, die bestenfalls für die Verwaltungstätigkeit in der Kassenärztlichen Vereinigung qualifiziert sind, aber auch meinen bzgl. der Maßnahmen zu Covid-19 für alle Ärzte und Ärztinnen sprechen zu müssen und ihren Senf zu äußern?  

Oder welche Art von "klugen Köpfen" benötigt es, bei Taiwan, um da den Menschen das "richtige" zu vermitteln?


----------



## Don-71 (31. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was braucht man den für Köpfe?
> Solche Köpfe wie z.B. gewisse, die nur für die Verwaltung der Kassenärztlichen Vereinigung qualifiziert sind, aber meinen bzgl. der Maßnahmen zu Corona für alle Ärzte und Ärztinnen sprechen zu müssen?
> 
> Oder welche "klugen Köpfe" benötigt es bei Taiwan, um da den Menschen das "richtige" zu vermitteln?


Das ist doch alles sowieso völliger Kokolores, als wenn China einen Angriff wegen eines Politikerin Besuches starten würde, sie würden es nur dann machen, wenn sie die Invasion sowieso schon zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt festgelegt hätten und das als willkommenen Anlass nehmen würden. Was sich manche Leute so denken und dann über kluge Köpfe schreiben ist teilweise unglaublich.
China fängt diese Invasion genau dann an, wenn sie es für richtig halten, alles andere spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, denn dazu steht viel zu viel auf dem Spiel, das man auf grund von Besuchen, Übersprungshandlungen begehen würde.
Und wenn man Kriegsgründe braucht findet man sie, das zeigt die Geschichte sehr deutlich.
Selbst der emotionale Schnauzbart hat eher keine Übersprungshandlungen begangen, sondern dann losgeschalgen, wenn er die Armee (Wehrmacht) und das Land bereit sah, und nicht auf grund von äußeren Einflüssen/Provokationen.


----------



## Tschetan (31. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles sowieso völliger Kokolores, als wenn China einen Angriff wegen eines Politikerin Besuches starten würde, sie würden es nur dann machen, wenn sie die Invasion sowieso schon zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt festgelegt hätten und das als willkommenen Anlass nehmen würden. Was sich manche Leute so denken und dann über kluge Köpfe schreiben ist teilweise unglaublich.
> China fängt diese Invasion genau dann an, wenn sie es für richtig halten, alles andere spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, denn dazu steht viel zu viel auf dem Spiel, das man auf grund von Besuchen, Übersprungshandlungen begehen würde.
> Und wenn man Kriegsgründe braucht findet man sie, das zeigt die Geschichte sehr deutlich.
> Selbst der emotionale Schnauzbart hat eher keine Übersprungshandlungen begangen, sondern dann losgeschalgen, wenn er die Armee (Wehrmacht) und das Land bereit sah, und nicht auf grund von äußeren Einflüssen/Provokationen.



Dein Optimismus in allen Ehren, aber es ist Dummheit etwas zu provozieren, was einem auf die Füße fallen kann und in der momentanen Lage, sollten die USA nichts unnötig riskieren. 
So ein Flugzeugträger kann mit Hyperschallwaffen sehr schnell zu Schrott verwandelt werden.
Der Schnauzbärtige?, hatte da ebenfalls seine traurigen Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wenn man sieht das jetzt schon der Nachschub von Javelin  und Stinger ein Problem darstellen, wie wollen sie dann gegen die " Werkbank" der Welt bestehen können?
Werden die USA dann mit Atomwaffen reagieren ?

Kluge Köpfe vielleicht, aber von militärischer Strategie, Taktik und Plänen zu fabulieren, ohne weiteren Hintergrund als "Politikwissenschaft", ist nicht ernst zu nehmen und am Ende geht es für China um mehr, als Frau Pelosi.

Die Welt verändert sich gerade rasant.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Dein Optimismus in allen Ehren, aber es ist Dummheit etwas zu provozieren, was einem auf die Füße fallen kann und in der momentanen Lage, sollten die USA nichts unnötig riskieren.
> So ein Flugzeugträger kann mit Hyperschallwaffen sehr schnell zu Schrott verwandelt werden.
> Der Schnauzbärtige?, hatte da ebenfalls seine traurigen Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Wenn man sieht das jetzt schon der Nachschub von Javelin  und Stinger ein Problem darstellen, wie wollen sie dann gegen die " Werkbank" der Welt bestehen können?
> ...


Du hast sowas von gar keine Ahnung!
Die USA sollten genau das machen was sie für richtig halten und sich nicht von möchtegern Diktatoren ihr politisches Handeln vorschreiben lassen. Das ist noch keine Autokratische Welt, noch sind wir nicht soweit!
Das mit den Hyperschallwaffen sind eher deine Tagträume denn Realität!
Die Werkbank der Welt sitzt immer noch im Westen, wenn sie denn mal mobilisiert, alle unsere Waffen stellen wir im Moment im Manufakturverfahren her, weil es keine Abnehmer gibt, würde die USA und z.B. Deutschland auf volle Kriegswirtschaft gehen mit 3 Schichten a 8 Stunden am Tag und dem Wissen über Massenfertigung, Automation, Fließbändern und am aller wichtigsten,  Qualitätskontrolle, gibt es auch für China und Russland zusammen gar nichts mehr zu lachen.
Ach das habe noch vergessen, die Maschinen für den ganzen "Spaß" kommen und kamen zum Großteil schon immer aus Deutschland! Keine Produktion taugt etwas ohne die richtigen "Tools", und das ist fast eine alleinige Domäne der deutschen Wirtschaft auf der Welt.
Deine ständigen Tagträume oder Propaganda, das hier im Westen Niemand was drauf hat, wenn es denn mal wirklich gefordert wird, ist nur noch lächerlich!


----------



## Tschetan (31. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast sowas von gar keine Ahnung!
> Die USA sollten genau das machen was sie für richtig halten und sich nicht von möchtegern Diktatoren ihr politisches Handeln vorschreiben lassen. Das ist noch keine Autokratische Welt, noch sind wir nicht soweit!
> Das mit den Hyperschallwaffen sind eher deine Tagträume denn Realität!
> Die Werkbank der Welt sitzt immer noch im Westen, wenn sie denn mal mobilisiert, alle unsere Waffen stellen wir im Moment im Manufakturverfahren her, weil es keine Abnehmer gibt, würde die USA und z.B. Deutschland auf volle Kriegswirtschaft gehen mit 3 Schichten a 8 Stunden am Tag und dem Wissen über Massenfertigung, Automation, Fließbändern und am aller wichtigsten,  Qualitätskontrolle, gibt es auch für China und Russland zusammen gar nichts mehr zu lachen.
> ...




Ich laß mal einen ehemaligen CIA Experten seine Meinung äußern. Es geht hier nur um die Sicht eines Experten.









						Will Tweaking the Dragon's Tail Ignite a Terrible Fire With China? - A Son of the New American Revolution
					

China’s iconic symbol is the “Dragon”. Hence my title. The next two weeks could be two of the most dangerous in the history of the United States because it appears...




					sonar21.com
				




Da es eine US Seite ist, sind die Kommentare interessant, die einen Teil der Stimmung einfangen.

Deine Behauptung zum Thema Rüstungsindustrie in allen Ehren, aber schaue mal wer den Großteil der seltenen Erden produziert, die man zB für jeden gebauten Panzer benötigt.
Im Moment haben did USA Schwierigkeiten die Produktion von Javelins zu erhöhen, was rund 2 Jahre dauern wird. Genauso ist die Herstellung von Stingers eingestellt worden und die Neuauflage und nennenswerte Produktion dauert auch bis zu 2 Jahre.
Brauchte man alles nicht um Ziegenhirten zu besiegen, was ja auch nicht funktionierte.









						Stinger Raketen werden knapp
					

Stinger Boden-Luft-Raketen sind eine der wichtigsten Waffen der Ukraine im Kampf gegen Russland. Die Spenderländer müssen nun mehr als ein Jahr auf Nachschub warten.




					www.fr.de
				




Ich denke du liegst mit deinen Ansichten über die Rüstungsindustrie und ihre Möglichkeiten, weit daneben.
Dafür benötigt man übrigens auch viele Energie. 

Scheinbar rudert Pelosi aber schon zurück und redet nicht mehr über Taiwan als Ziel ihrer Reise.
Das ist vernünftig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Unserer ja, aber die Musik spielt jetzt wo anders und um das zu begreifen, benötigt man kluge qualifizierte Köpfe



Na ein Glück, dass bis heute 08:00 MESZ absolute Vollidioten ausreichend waren. Ob wir es wohl schaffen, auf diesen radikalen Wandel in den Anforderungen für Politik zu reagieren, auf den du gerade noch rechtzeitig hingewiesen hast?




Tschetan schrieb:


> Dein Optimismus in allen Ehren, aber es ist Dummheit



Es ist dumm, nach der Pfeifen von Imperialisten zu tanzen, wie auch dem letzten Idioten in Europa vor fünf Monaten hätte klar werden sollen.



> was einem auf die Füße fallen kann



Jede wichtige Entscheidung kann einem auf die Füße fallen. Sonst wäre sie nicht wichtig.



> und in der momentanen Lage



Was ist denn die "momentane" Lage und wann endete die vorherige Lage, wann beginnt die nächste Lage?



> sollten die USA nichts unnötig riskieren.
> So ein Flugzeugträger kann mit Hyperschallwaffen sehr schnell zu Schrott verwandelt werden.



Und so ein Armeestützpunkt unter Einwirkung von fusionierendem Deuterium sehr schnell in Dampf. Auf der Liste von "Entscheidungen, die eine Dummheit sind" steht die Versenkung von Flugzeugträgern in Friedenszeiten sehr weit oben. Vielleicht solltest du deine ganz wichtige Erkenntis also ganz schnell in einem chinesichen Forum posten. Nicht, dass die die "Politik[-] und Kommunikationswissenschaftler, die [einem] was vom Pferd erzählen" an der Macht lassen.


----------



## Tschetan (31. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und so ein Armeestützpunkt unter Einwirkung von fusionierendem Deuterium sehr schnell in Dampf. Auf der Liste von "Entscheidungen, die eine Dummheit sind" steht die Versenkung von Flugzeugträgern in Friedenszeiten sehr weit oben. Vielleicht solltest du deine ganz wichtige Erkenntis also ganz schnell in einem chinesichen Forum posten. Nicht, dass die die "Politik[-] und Kommunikationswissenschaftler, die [einem] was vom Pferd erzählen" an der Macht lassen.



Wie kommt man auf solche Überlegungen?
Meinst du das dies die Antwort wäre und was würde darauf folgen?

Wenn man dieses Szenario annimmt, ist es sträflich und unverantwortlich, solches zu provozieren, gerade wenn Berater mit der entsprechenden Militärischen Bildung davon abraten würden.


Die Aussage hier finde ich zB interessant. Ist übrigens ein anerkannter Militär .





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nr1DvfjdFU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie kommt man auf solche Überlegungen?



Man liest ein Post, dem zu Folge es Dumm wäre, wenn nicht die ganze Welt nach der Pfeife von Diktatoren tanzt.



> Meinst du das dies die Antwort wäre und was würde darauf folgen?



Nö. Aber ich bin ja auch nicht der Meinung, dass der Besuch eines fremden Staates oder das schippern in internationalen Gewässern eine Provokation ist, die kriegerische Handlungen rechtfertigt. Du bist derjenige, der Horrorphantasien von Angriff 100 als Folge von Aktion 0,01 verbreitet. Innerhalb dieses, von mir offensichtlich abgelehnten Szenarios, wäre es aber wiederum plausibel, dass auf Angriff 100 Gegenschlag 10000 folgt. Oder gleich die nukleare Vernichtung ganz Chinas, um erneut Eskalationsfakotr 10000 einzuhalten.



> Wenn man dieses Szenario annimmt, ist es sträflich und unverantwortlich, solches zu provozieren



Natürlich ist das unverantwortlich. Genauso wie die immer noch ausbleibende Verbrennung sämtlicher Kopien der Deklaration der Menschenrechte weltweit, die Beachtung von Anweisungen nicht-chinesischer Politiker irgendwo auf dem Globus oder die Tatsache, dass du hier nicht in Mandarin schreibst, und so den Zensoren der allmächtigen Partei das Leben schwer machst. Untersteh, dich so provokant zu sein! Melde dich endlich in deinem Umerziehungslager, wie es die KP vorgesehen hat!!



> Die Aussage hier finde ich zB interessant. Ist übrigens ein anerkannter Militär .



Wenn er mit mir diskutieren will, soll er herkommen oder zumindest jemanden finden, der seine Aussagen hier vertritt  .


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Aussage hier finde ich zB interessant.


Was äußert er den so?
Wenn die Äußerungen von ihm "so interessant" sind sollte es ja kein Problem darstellen, seine Äußerungen hier bündig in eigenen Worten wiederzugeben und nebenbei würdest du es damit sogar noch schaffen die Forenregeln einzuhalten und auch aufhören zu versuchen anderen hier ihre Lebenszeit zu klauen, indem du irgendwelche angeblich "interessanten Videos" ohne Kontext zum Inhalt verlinkst.
Weil man dann zumindest grob abschätzen könnte, ob sie es überhaupt Wert sind das man Zeit und klick für verwendet.  



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist übrigens ein anerkannter Militär .


Der Umstand alleine ist wann genau ein Qualitätsmerkmal dafür geworden, keinen Blödsinn von sich zu geben, oder schräge Ansichten zu haben?
Weil nur mal so ganz nebenbei, Hermann Göring war auch ein "anerkannter (Ex-)Militär".


----------



## Tschetan (1. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was äußert er den so?
> Wenn die Äußerungen von ihm "so interessant" sind sollte es ja kein Problem darstellen, seine Äußerungen hier bündig in eigenen Worten wiederzugeben und nebenbei würdest du es damit sogar noch schaffen die Forenregeln einzuhalten und auch aufhören zu versuchen anderen hier ihre Lebenszeit zu klauen, indem du irgendwelche angeblich "interessanten Videos" ohne Kontext zum Inhalt verlinkst.
> Weil man dann zumindest grob abschätzen könnte, ob sie es überhaupt Wert sind das man Zeit und klick für verwendet.
> 
> ...



Ein EX Militär, oder Militär ist nicht unbedingt qualifiziert über Strategien, Taktik und Logistik zu urteilen, aber hohe Stabsoffiziere, die selbst größere Operationen planten schon.
Mac Gregor erfüllt diese Kriterien, so das ich ihm schon aufmerksamer zuhöre, als den üblichen Politik und Kommunikationswissenschaftlern bei NTV.

Die Forenregeln besagen doch nicht das man jeden Link vorkaut und seziert?
Ich poste einen Beitrag zur Diskussion und wer Interesse hat, antwortet und schreibt eine Meinung.
Auf jeden Fall sind seine Analysen wohltuend objektiv , nicht ideologisch eingefärbt und hoch professionell.


----------



## Optiki (2. August 2022)

über 300k Leute verfolgen das Flugzeug auf Flightradar24





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1554411125755842560

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was die Chinesen mit den ganzen Panzern in den großen Städten wollen, hat sich mir noch nicht so ganz erschlossen, aber was solls.


----------



## compisucher (2. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Was die Chinesen mit den ganzen Panzern in den großen Städten wollen, hat sich mir noch nicht so ganz erschlossen, aber was solls.


Welche Panzer in welchen Städten?

Gibts Krieg, gibts Krieg?
(die Bunkertür schließend und Popcorn herausholend)


----------



## Optiki (2. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Welche Panzer in welchen Städten?
> 
> Gibts Krieg, gibts Krieg?
> (die Bunkertür schließend und Popcorn herausholend)


hier mal paar Videos auf Twitter




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1554439093714845697

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1554441757089308673

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1554441542315769858

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1554426945726808065

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



die wollen da Übungen mit Panzern machen, mich würde es als Anwohner ja ein bisschen gruseln 

Ich hab auch schon Videos gesehen, wie sie Raketen in Richtung Meer geschossen haben.


----------



## compisucher (2. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon Videos gesehen, wie sie Raketen in Richtung Meer geschossen haben.


Scheint das gleiche erfolglose Konzept wie bei den Russen zu sein.
Fette Är.... äh Masse, aber nix dahinter.


----------



## Don-71 (2. August 2022)

Die drehen total am Rad die Chinesen, eher ein Fall für die Geschlossene.

Die Nancy ist ein zähes Mädchen, mal sehen ob sie es durchzieht oder nicht. Aber die lässt sich nicht so einfach einschüchtern, ist aber glaube ich vernünftig genug, wenn alle Berater "Nein" sagen, denen auch zu folgen.
Frage ist, sagen alle Berater "Nein", nichts genaues weiß man.


----------



## compisucher (2. August 2022)

Die Frage ist ja schon erlaubt:
Brauchts nach Corona-Mist-Hype, Ukraine-Überfall, zusammenbrechende Globalisierung und ein wenig Inflation und bevor wir im Winter bei Strom-Blackout im Pulli vor dem kalten Radiator sitzen und die Wohnzimmergarnitur verheizen ausgerechnet jetzt einen kleinen Teaser in Richtung Atomkrieg zwischen USA und China?

Reicht ja meiner Meinung nach schon, wenn dann 2023 endlich die Zombieapokalypse ausbricht und die Marsianer uns Laserstrahlplätteln.

Prinzipiell sehe ich das so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (2. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> ausgerechnet jetzt einen kleinen Teaser in Richtung Atomkrieg zwischen USA und China?


Den wird es nicht geben, außer im äußersten Notfall.
Die Chinesen brauchen Taiwan möglichst heil und nicht komplett dem Erdboden gleich gemacht und verstrahlt, das hilft Ihnen null bei ihren Zielen. Weder bei den Halbleitern noch beim Zugang zum offenen Pazifik.
Bei den USA ist es genauso, das wird konventionell in der Meeresstraße und auf den Stränden und in der Luft ausgefochten. Nicht das deshalb weniger blutig wird, aber an einen Atomkrieg glaube ich nicht.

Aber du hast schon recht, im Moment sind alle völlig durchgeknallt und wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil XI und Putin, bei einem guten Plausch besprochen haben, jetzt all in zu gehen, weil der Westen nichts taugt und schwach ist.
Die Platte spielt ja unser  Tschetan auch seit Monaten jeden Tag, wir sollten lieber gleich aufgeben, weil wir keine Chance haben, aber da haben sich glaube ich zwei Herren ganz schön verschätzt, auch wenn das keine schönen Aussichten sind.


----------



## compisucher (2. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Den wird es nicht geben, außer im äußersten Notfall.
> Die Chinesen brauchen Taiwan möglichst heil und nicht komplett dem Erdboden gleich gemacht und verstrahlt, das hilft Ihnen null bei ihren Zielen. Weder bei den Halbleitern noch beim Zugang zum offenen Pazifik.
> Bei den USA ist es genauso, das wird konventionell in der Meeresstraße und auf den Stränden und in der Luft ausgefochten. Nicht das deshalb weniger blutig wird, aber an einen Atomkrieg glaube ich nicht.


Das war ironisch überspitzt, aber ich denke, du weisst, was ich meine.

Die Zwei könnten sich ja auch auf ein lecker Kaffee im Hilton International am Pool treffen.
Dürfte zweifellos entspannter sein und Xi dürfte trotzdem vor Neid erblassen.

Hilton Manila:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Xis Bad:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschetan (2. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja schon erlaubt:
> Brauchts nach Corona-Mist-Hype, Ukraine-Überfall, zusammenbrechende Globalisierung und ein wenig Inflation und bevor wir im Winter bei Strom-Blackout im Pulli vor dem kalten Radiator sitzen und die Wohnzimmergarnitur verheizen ausgerechnet jetzt einen kleinen Teaser in Richtung Atomkrieg zwischen USA und China?
> 
> Reicht ja meiner Meinung nach schon, wenn dann 2023 endlich die Zombieapokalypse ausbricht und die Marsianer uns Laserstrahlplätteln.
> ...



Du hast Kosovo vergessen


----------



## compisucher (2. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du hast Kosovo vergessen


Kosovo ist derzeit Bielefeld, das gibt es gar nicht in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung...


----------



## Tschetan (2. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Den wird es nicht geben, außer im äußersten Notfall.
> Die Chinesen brauchen Taiwan möglichst heil und nicht komplett dem Erdboden gleich gemacht und verstrahlt, das hilft Ihnen null bei ihren Zielen. Weder bei den Halbleitern noch beim Zugang zum offenen Pazifik.
> Bei den USA ist es genauso, das wird konventionell in der Meeresstraße und auf den Stränden und in der Luft ausgefochten. Nicht das deshalb weniger blutig wird, aber an einen Atomkrieg glaube ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Jetzt bleibt nur noch aufgeben und auch bei China gilt, das man sich überlegen sollte ob man das Echo verträgt.
Bis jetzt hat sich leider immer der Westen verschätzt und ich würde mit China nicht pokern und ihnen einen Kriegsgrund liefern.
Wir sind zu abhängig von beiden und sollte China Taiwan besetzten, so werden wir wohl etwas länger auf neue Grafikkarten warten müssen.

Abgesehen davon fand ich das ganz interessant.

https://www.theregister.com/2022/07/22/china_smic_7nm_chips/  ist das überraschend?


compisucher schrieb:


> Kosovo ist derzeit Bielefeld, das gibt es gar nicht in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung...



Ich weiß das Bielefeld nicht existiert,  aber Kosovo ist gerade sehr explosiv.


compisucher schrieb:


> Das war ironisch überspitzt, aber ich denke, du weisst, was ich meine.
> 
> Die Zwei könnten sich ja auch auf ein lecker Kaffee im Hilton International am Pool treffen.
> Dürfte zweifellos entspannter sein und Xi dürfte trotzdem vor Neid erblassen.
> ...



Manchmal denke ich das ihr noch in den 80ern hängengeblieben seid...🙂


----------



## compisucher (2. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich weiß das Bielefeld nicht existiert,  aber Kosovo ist gerade sehr explosiv.


Na, dann sind wir uns ausnahmsweise mal einig...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Manchmal denke ich das ihr noch in den 80ern hängengeblieben seid...🙂


Nö, aber ich liebe überspitzte Ironie, wie ich auch Xis Bad liebe.
Ein kleines rosarotes Bad für ein kleines rosarotes Schweinchen.

EDIT, nTV:
Breaking NewsUS-Spitzenpolitikerin Pelosi in Taiwan eingetroffen​02.08.2022, 16:49 Uhr

*Die Vorsitzende des US-Repräsentantenhauses, Nancy Pelosi, trifft zu einem Besuch in Taiwan eingetroffen. Ihr Flugzeug landet in der Hauptstadt Taipeh. Die Spitzenpolitikerin setzt sich damit über Warnungen aus China hinweg, das die demokratische Insel als Teil der Volksrepublik ansieht.*


----------



## Breaker_LK (2. August 2022)

Pelosi in Taiwan gelandet. 








						US-Demokratin Pelosi in Taiwan gelandet
					

Der Besuch der Sprecherin des Repräsentantenhauses hat im Vorfeld für starke Spannungen zwischen den USA und China gesorgt.




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Tschetan (2. August 2022)

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Don-71 (2. August 2022)

Das Mädchen ist zäh und macht sich nicht in die Hosen! Hut ab!


----------



## compisucher (2. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Mädchen ist zäh und macht sich nicht in die Hosen! Hut ab!


Kein Ding, in dem Alter trägt Männlein, Weiblein und Diverslein zu 90% eine Inkontinenzeinlage.


----------



## Tschetan (2. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Mädchen ist zäh und macht sich nicht in die Hosen! Hut ab!


In ihrem Alter hat sie ja nicht mehr viel zu verlieren und geht in die Geschichtsbücher ein, nur was bringt es?
Weisheit und Alter, gehören scheinbar nicht zueinander. 
Wenn daraus ein Krieg/ Weltkrieg entsteht, war es das wert?


----------



## Optiki (2. August 2022)

spielt es eine Rolle, ob es heute oder morgen passiert. China sucht nur einen Grund, egal wer den liefert und wann.


----------



## Tschetan (2. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> spielt es eine Rolle, ob es heute oder morgen passiert. China sucht nur einen Grund, egal wer den liefert und wann.


Seit 30 Jahren....
Taiwan ist doch selber zerrissen.  Ist ja nicht so, das dort alle gegen eine Vereinigung wären.
Gab es da schon einmal ein Referendum?
Wirtschaftlich sind sie auch tief verbunden.

Wo nimmst du deine Infos her das China einen Grund sucht und wenn, ist es klug dann diesen zu liefern?


----------



## JePe (2. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Gab es da schon einmal ein Referendum?



Ein Referendum worueber? Ob die Taiwaner gerne von China ueberfallen werden moechten? Nein, nicht das ich wuesste. Oder meinst Du ein Referendum nach Art der Krim, also von einer Marionettenregierung durchgefuehrt und mit den Wahlmoeglichkeiten a) Chinesen zu werden oder b) nicht mehr Taiwaner sein zu wollen, waehrend vor der Tuer abzeichenlose Soldaten darueber wachen, dass das Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle gemacht wird? Wobei es ja so gesehen keine falsche gab und das Ergebnis schon vorher feststand war.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Weisheit und Alter, gehören scheinbar nicht zueinander.



Der Verstand liegt im Kopf, nicht in den Jahren. Russisches Sprichwort, muesste Dir gefallen.


----------



## Optiki (2. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Seit 30 Jahren....
> Taiwan ist doch selber zerrissen. Ist ja nicht so, das dort alle gegen eine Vereinigung wären.
> Gab es da schon einmal ein Referendum?
> Wirtschaftlich sind sie auch tief verbunden.
> ...


Deutschland könnte auch mal ein Referendum in Ostdeutschland machen und wer gegen die BRD ist, bekommt einen direkte Überführung nach Russland, klingt doch fair oder, wirtschaftlich verbunden sind sie ja teilweise auch sehr stark. Klingt für dich genauso drollig? Wäre aber deutlich sinnvoller, als wegen einer Gruppe von Menschen, die nicht mal ein Großteil der Bevölkerung ausmacht, sich einem Land wie China anzuschließen. 

Wenn ich bei einem Staatsbesuch einer 80 Jährigen anfange, ganz viele Panzer an den Strand zu stellen und von schwerwiegenden Konsequenzen spreche, würde ich schon davon sprechen, dass man einen dringenden Grund sucht, seine militärischen Macht freien Lauf lassen zu können.


----------



## Tschetan (2. August 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Ein Referendum worueber? Ob die Taiwaner gerne von China ueberfallen werden moechten? Nein, nicht das ich wuesste. Oder meinst Du ein Referendum nach Art der Krim, also von einer Marionettenregierung durchgefuehrt und mit den Wahlmoeglichkeiten a) Chinesen zu werden oder b) nicht mehr Taiwaner sein zu wollen, waehrend vor der Tuer abzeichenlose Soldaten darueber wachen, dass das Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle gemacht wird? Wobei es ja so gesehen keine falsche gab und das Ergebnis schon vorher feststand war.
> 
> 
> 
> Der Verstand liegt im Kopf, nicht in den Jahren. Russisches Sprichwort, muesste Dir gefallen.



Gab doch Referenden in Schottland, Großbritannien zum Brexit usw. Kann man das nicht organisieren?
Ich meine wenn man keine Wahlbeobachter hinschickt, trotz Einladung, ist es dumm.

Übrigens halten sie zu anderen Themen Referenden ab. 




__





						Referendum in der Republik China (Taiwan) 2021 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Auch sind Referenden nicht verboten und es gibt auch den Grundsatz des Selbstbestimmungsrechtes der Völker.
Wenn Taiwan das so will, hat es eine rechtliche Grundlage .
Übrigens ist wohl der große Teil der Bewohner chinesisch.

"Taiwan gehört mit einer Bevölkerungszahl von mehr als 23 Millionen Bewohnern zu einer der am dichtest besiedelten Regionen der Welt. Abgesehen von den rund 500.000 Ureinwohnern stammt der größte Teil der Bevölkerung ursprünglich vom chinesischen Festland"





__





						Taiwan Bevölkerung | 23 Mio. Bewohner | Taiwan Tourismus
					

Taiwan ist eine der am dichtesten besiedelten Regionen der Welt - erfahren Sie wie viele Einwohner Taiwan hat.




					www.taiwantourismus.de
				





Optiki schrieb:


> Deutschland könnte auch mal ein Referendum in Ostdeutschland machen und wer gegen die BRD ist, bekommt einen direkte Überführung nach Russland, klingt doch fair oder, wirtschaftlich verbunden sind sie ja teilweise auch sehr stark. Klingt für dich genauso drollig? Wäre aber deutlich sinnvoller, als wegen einer Gruppe von Menschen, die nicht mal ein Großteil der Bevölkerung ausmacht, sich einem Land wie China anzuschließen.
> 
> Wenn ich bei einem Staatsbesuch einer 80 Jährigen anfange, ganz viele Panzer an den Strand zu stellen und von schwerwiegenden Konsequenzen spreche, würde ich schon davon sprechen, dass man einen dringenden Grund sucht, seine militärischen Macht freien Lauf lassen zu können.



Nee, klingt für mich unsinnig und dumm. Schlechter Vergleich.
DDR war ein Gesellschaftsmodel, was überhaupt nichts mit Russland, einem kapitalistischen Staat gemein hat.

Du meinst das es weniger Chinesen auf Taiwan gibt?
Siehe oben.

Diese 80 jährige repräsentiert einen Staat und damit verleiht sie bei offiziellen Besuchen Legitimität.
Frage mal warum die Engländer nicht mit den Ostukrainern über die Gefangenen reden?
Damit würden sie offizielle Kanäle öffnen und quasi staatliche Strukturen anerkennen und das gleiche gilt bei Taiwan.
Alle wissen das, alle handeln danach und wer das nicht macht, bekommt es zu spüren bei Handel usw.

Die Frage ist aber warum Pelosi das machen muß?
Was bringt es wirklich ein?


----------



## Optiki (2. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nee, klingt für mich unsinnig und dumm. Schlechter Vergleich.
> DDR war ein Gesellschaftsmodel, was überhaupt nichts mit Russland, einem kapitalistischen Staat gemein hat.


alles nur eine Frage der Zeit, früher war doch alles besser


Tschetan schrieb:


> Du meinst das es weniger Chinesen auf Taiwan gibt?
> Siehe oben


wenn es Chinesen sind, dürfen ja dann nicht mitmachen beim Referendum oder? gerne aber zurück in die Heimat, wenn sie Sehnsucht nach der Partei haben 

mal davon absehen, sagen dieses Zahlen noch nichts aus


Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Frage ist aber warum Pelosi das machen muß?
> Was bringt es wirklich ein?


Was bringen generell Staatsbesuche?


----------



## JePe (2. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> (...)Kann man das nicht organisieren?(...)Auch sind Referenden nicht verboten(...)



Vorgeschrieben sind sie aber auch nicht? 2019 war die Zustimmung zu einer Vereinigung mit China uebrigens kaum der Rede wert. Hast Du nachpruefbare Erkenntnisse, dass sich daran seitdem etwas fundamental geaendert hat? Wenn nicht, sehe ich beim besten Willen nicht, was ausser Zeitverschwendung ein Referendum hier bringen koennte. Ausser Kulisse natuerlich.



Tschetan schrieb:


> (...)und es gibt auch den Grundsatz des Selbstbestimmungsrechtes der Völker.



Es gibt auch ein Verbot zur Androhung oder gar Anwendung von Gewalt. Seltsam, dass Du daran vergleichsweise wenig bis gar keinen Anstoss nimmst und Dich stattdessen an der poesen Pelosi abarbeitest?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Diese 80 jährige repräsentiert einen Staat und damit verleiht sie bei offiziellen Besuchen Legitimität.



Dieser merkwuerdige Satz legt nahe, dass ihr Besuch eigentlich illegitim sei. Wie kommst Du bitte darauf?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Frage mal warum die Engländer nicht mit den Ostukrainern über die Gefangenen reden?



Ich nehme mal an, weil sie es nicht wollen - womit Dein Vergleich in sich zusammenfaellt wie der Thanksgiving-Truthahn vom letzten Jahr. Denn Pelosi wollte Taiwan besuchen, sollte es aber nicht. Wenn Dir ein Grund einfaellt, weshalb China ihr das verbieten koennte - mir nicht.


----------



## Tschetan (2. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> alles nur eine Frage der Zeit, früher war doch alles besser


Du hat den ideologischen Faktor nicht verstanden?


Optiki schrieb:


> wenn es Chinesen sind, dürfen ja dann nicht mitmachen beim Referendum oder? gerne aber zurück in die Heimat, wenn sie Sehnsucht nach der Partei haben


Du hast nicht verstanden das die Bevölkerung zum allergrößten Teil aus ehemaligen Festlandschinesen besteht?


Optiki schrieb:


> Was bringen generell Staatsbesuche?


Verständigung, Zusammenarbeit, Frieden.


JePe schrieb:


> Vorgeschrieben ist es aber auch nicht? 2019 war die Zustimmung zu einer Vereinigung mit China uebrigens kaum der Rede wert. Hast Du nachpruefbare Erkenntnisse, dass sich daran seitdem etwas fundamental geaendert hat? Wenn nicht, sehe ich beim besten Willen nicht, was ausser Zeitverschwendung ein Referendum hier bringen koennte. Ausser Kulisse natuerlich.


Deshalb ein Referendum und eine Unabhängigkeitserklärung?


JePe schrieb:


> Es gibt auch ein Verbot zur Androhung oder gar Anwendung von Gewalt. Seltsam, dass Du daran vergleichsweise wenig bis gar keinen Anstoss nimmst und Dich stattdessen an der poesen Pelosi abarbeitest?


Ich heiße sie doch nicht gut und fordere das keine Provokation gestartet wird, die dazu führen kann.


JePe schrieb:


> Dieser merkwuerdige Satz legt nahe, dass ihr Besuch eigentlich illegitim sei. Wie kommst Du bitte darauf?


Ist er, weil Taiwan offiziell ein Teil Chinas ist, auch wenn du persönlich anderer Meinung bist.


JePe schrieb:


> Wenn Dir ein Grund einfaellt, weshalb China ihr das verbieten koennte - mir nicht.


Siehe oben. Das einfahren amerikanischer Flotten in die Taiwanstrasse, könnte als Aggression gezählt werden.
Ganz offiziell.

"Nun hat Peking seine Sprachregelung offenbar geändert. „Es ist eine falsche Behauptung, wenn gewisse Länder die Taiwanstraße als ‚internationales Gewässer‘ bezeichnen, um einen Vorwand zu finden, die Taiwanfrage zu manipulieren und Chinas Souveränität und Sicherheit zu bedrohen“, sagte der Sprecher des Außenministeriums in Peking am Montag. Die Taiwanstraße unterliege als Ausschließliche Wirtschaftszone Chinas Souveränität."









						Riskante Manöver: China erklärt die Taiwan-Straße zum eigenen Gewässer
					

Die neue Sprachregelung könnte die Gefahr von ungewollten Zusammenstößen erhöhen. Auch im Luftraum über dem Südchinesischen Meer hat die Gefahr von Fehlkalkulationen zugenommen.




					www.faz.net
				




Es geht nicht um gutheißen,  oder unterstützen, sondern um Fakten und was daraus entstehen kann.
Ich denke das dieser Besuch nicht vorbei ist.
Die Chinesen werden sicher nicht ihr Gesicht verlieren wollen, nach der vorherigen verbalen Eskalation.
Bei Warnews247 sieht man wie sie sich in Position bringen . Das ist beängstigend!
Das sind 2 Atommächte!
Es wird nicht sofort passieren, ab es wird etwas passieren.


----------



## JePe (2. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Deshalb ein Referendum und eine Unabhängigkeitserklärung?(...)Ich heiße sie doch nicht gut und fordere das keine Provokation gestartet wird, die dazu führen kann.



Finde den Fehler.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Siehe oben. Das einfahren amerikanischer Flotten in die Taiwanstrasse, *könnte als Aggression gezählt werden*.
> Ganz offiziell.



Hätte man bei 10 chinesischen Schiffen, die einfach unangemeldet durch Hoheitsgewässer von NATO-Staaten fahren, um für Übungen mit Russland in die Ostsee zu gelangen, 2017 auch schon behaupten können...









						Kriegsschiffe aus China auf dem Weg in die Ostsee | DW | 17.07.2017
					

Russland und China wollen ihre strategische Partnerschaft ausbauen. Bestandteil soll kommende Woche ein erstes gemeinsames Manöver in der Ostsee sein. Pekings Flottenverband wurde auf dem Weg Richtung Europa gesichtet.




					www.dw.com
				






Tschetan schrieb:


> *Die Chinesen* werden sicher nicht ihr Gesicht verlieren wollen, nach der vorherigen verbalen Eskalation.


Dazu müsste man ersteinmal überhaupt ein Gesicht besitzen, dass man verlieren könnte und nicht nur eine doppelzüngige Maske haben...


----------



## Tschetan (2. August 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler.



Das ist dann ein " Befreiungskampf" von innen und keine Provokation von außen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hätte man bei 10 chinesischen Schiffen, die einfach unangemeldet durch Hoheitsgewässer von NATO-Staaten fahren, um für Übungen mit Russland in die Ostsee zu gelangen, 2017 auch schon behaupten können...


Schicke doch mal einen Link zu den verletzten Hoheitsgewässern? Es gibt genug internationale Gewässer in der Ostsee um nach Petersburg zu fahren. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dazu müsste man ersteinmal überhaupt ein Gesicht besitzen, dass man verlieren könnte und nicht nur eine doppelzüngige Maske haben...


Wow, super Beitrag!
Bisher hat China noch nie gelogen um einen Krieg beginnen zu können. Bin immer erstaunt mit welcher Verehrung die USA bedacht werden, nach Millionen Tote durch ihre Kriege.
Wo führte China Krieg ?


----------



## chill_eule (2. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wo führte China Krieg ?


Was meinst du mit "China"?
Die erst wenige Jahrzehnte alte "Volksrepublik" oder das gesamte _Gebilde des kulturellen Raumes_ "China", welcher eine mehrere Jahr*tausende* zurückreichende Geschichte hat?
Falls Letzteres:
Wahrscheinlich gab es da mehr Kriege, als die Geschichtsschreiber kennen


----------



## Tschetan (2. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "China"?
> Die erst wenige Jahrzehnte alte "Volksrepublik" oder das gesamte _Gebilde des kulturellen Raumes_ "China", welcher eine mehrere Jahr*tausende* zurückreichende Geschichte hat?
> Falls Letzteres:
> Wahrscheinlich gab es da mehr Kriege, als die Geschichtsschreiber kennen


Ich meine die VR  China und solche Dinge wie Tonking, Brutkastenlüge, Reagenzglas im UN Sicherheitsrat usw
Kleiner Nachtrag

Was meint ihr wohl was in Europa und seinen Konfliktzonen passieren wird, wenn die USA und China aneinandergeraten ?
Serbien/ Kosovo und ungelöst schwebenden Konflikt in Bosnien Herzegowina?
Dazu Iran, Syrien, Libanon und überall Konflikte die Ressourcen fressen?
Selbst vom militärischen Standpunkt absolut dämlich.


----------



## chill_eule (2. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> solche Dinge wie Tonking, Brutkastenlüge, Reagenzglas im UN Sicherheitsrat usw


WTF? 

Ich kann auch mit Schlagwörtern um mich werfen wie: Curryking, Baumhauslüge, Skandal im Sperrbezirk usw.

Handel bitte erst einmal eine Frage ab, bevor du wieder vollkommen wirr neue Themen hier in den Raum stellst.
Und wenn du so etwas machst:

Quellen angeben! 
(Wie oft denn noch?)


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es gibt genug internationale Gewässer in der Ostsee um nach Petersburg zu fahren.



Ach wirklich? Man kommt mit Kriegsschiffen alleine schon nur durch Belt und Sund, ohne Dänische / Schwedische Gewässer zu durchfahren, oder alternativ den Nord- / Ostseekanal, na dann mal her mit der Karte!



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wow, super Beitrag!



Danke.  



Tschetan schrieb:


> Bisher hat China noch nie gelogen um einen Krieg beginnen zu können.



Na dann muss ich mir z.B. Tibet 1950 wohl eingebildet haben.



Tschetan schrieb:


> *Bin immer erstaunt *mit welcher Verehrung die USA bedacht werden, nach Millionen Tote durch ihre Kriege.



Ich hingegen weniger darüber, mit welcher Inbrunst du immer Partei für irgendwelche autorkatischen Staaten ergreifst und ihnen blütenreine Westen atestieren möchtest. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wo führte China Krieg ?


Eroberung von Tibet, Koreakrieg, Indisch- / Chinesischer Grenzkrieg, als "jüngere" Beispiele...


----------



## Tschetan (2. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> WTF?
> 
> Ich kann auch mit Schlagwörtern um mich werfen wie: Curryking, Baumhauslüge, Skandal im Sperrbezirk usw.
> 
> ...


Sry, das kennt doch jeder?




__





						Tonkin-Zwischenfall – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				







__





						Brutkastenlüge – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Die USA und der Nahe Osten: Als mich ein Lügner überzeugte
					

Ich bin misstrauisch, wenn jemand Beweise präsentiert. Denn ich habe an mir selbst erfahren, wie leicht sich Menschen manipulieren lassen. Eine Erinnerung.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Wie geschrieben, ich dachte das dies allgemein bekannt ist und man das nicht noch zum hundertsten Mal verlinken muß.

ZB verweist Nightslaver auf Tibet, wofür ich aber nie einen Link verlangen würde. 😇


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach wirklich? Man kommt mit Kriegsschiffen alleine schon nur durch Belt und Sund, ohne Dänische / Schwedische Gewässer zu durchfahren, oder alternativ den Nord- / Ostseekanal, na dann mal her mit der Karte!


Scheinbar hatten sie eine Genehmigung?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich hingegen weniger darüber, mit welcher Inbrunst du immer Partei für irgendwelche autorkatischen Staaten ergreifst und ihnen blütenreine Westen atestieren möchtest.


Du verstehst falsch. Ich sehe nur nicht ein das es ok ist Kriege zu provozieren unter denen die Menschen leiden und ich sehe eben auch Interessen dahinter stehen.  Auf beiden Seiten übrigens.
Was haben ich und du und andere hier in der Diskussion von diesem ganzen Mist?
Denkst du das ein Konflikt dort für uns 0 Auswirkungen hat?
Wir haben mit einem ja schon bis zum Anschlag zu tun.


----------



## chill_eule (2. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sry, das kennt doch jeder?





Tschetan schrieb:


> ich dachte das dies allgemein bekannt


Nein.
Liegt evtl. einerseits an der Generation, denn der 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Tonking


Zwischenfall liegt bspw. 21 Jahre vor meiner Geburt.

Anderseits liegt es evtl. daran, dass die _Geschichte von der_


Tschetan schrieb:


> Brutkastenlüge


*überhaupt nichts* mit dem Thema hier zu tun hat?
Genau so wie dein dritter Link...

Und was es damit auf sich hat, behälst du wohl besser weiterhin für dich...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Reagenzglas im UN Sicherheitsrat


----------



## Sparanus (2. August 2022)

Keine Ahnung was das Gerede vom Krieg sollte,  als ob die Chinesen in 3 Tagen nen Aufmarsch machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Kosovo ist derzeit Bielefeld, das gibt es gar nicht in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung...



Danke für den Hinweis, ich hatte es bislang tatsächlich verpasst  .
Allerdings finde ich die Lage da auch nach nachlesem relativ normal (also schlecht, Serbien hat die Sache mit "Kriegsende" ja nie wirklich akzeptiert). Mehr sorgen mache ich mir da schon um Bosnien. Das ist zwar noch auf einem etwas höheren Niveau, aber mit Kurs steil nach unten.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Gab doch Referenden in Schottland, Großbritannien zum Brexit usw. Kann man das nicht organisieren?



Kann man. Wenn man die nötige politische Unterstützung hat, klar. Im Gegensatz zur schottischen Unabhängigkeitsbewegung und den Brexiteers, die jeweils mit dicken Mehrheiten in ihre Parlamente eingezogen sind, waren die pro-chinesischen Parteien in Taiwan aber zuletzt in Richtung 5%-Hürde (falls die da eine haben - keine Ahnung) unterwegs. Und natürlich organisiert niemand ein aufwendiges Referendum zu irgendwelchen Fragen, gegen die sich 90% der Wähler schon bei der letzten Wahl ausgesprochen haben.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Du hast nicht verstanden das die Bevölkerung zum allergrößten Teil aus ehemaligen Festlandschinesen besteht?



Hast du zu dieser Behauptung mal einen Link? Ich wüsste von keiner Massenflucht nach Taiwan, die die VR in den letzten Jahrzehnten zugelassen hat. Und 85% der Taiwaner waren schlichtweg noch nicht geboren, als die Kommunisten die Macht ergriffen haben und der Grenzverkehr zwischen beiden Nationen auf nahe null reduziert wurde. Also müssen sie wohl in Taiwan gebohren sein.



> Ist er, weil Taiwan offiziell ein Teil Chinas ist, auch wenn du persönlich anderer Meinung bist.



Er und die Mehrheit der Taiwaner sind dieser Meinung. Und während er in der Diskussion ziemlich wenig zählt, ist die Mehrheit der Taiwaner ein ziemlich wichtiger Faktor, wenn man über Taiwaner redet. Definitiv wichtiger als pekinger Diktatoren.



> Siehe oben. Das einfahren amerikanischer Flotten in die Taiwanstrasse, könnte als Aggression gezählt werden.
> Ganz offiziell.



Könnte. Die USA haben aber schon seit Ewigkeiten keinen Flottenverband mehr in die Taiwanstraße fahren lassen.



> "Nun hat Peking seine Sprachregelung offenbar geändert. „Es ist eine falsche Behauptung, wenn gewisse Länder die Taiwanstraße als ‚internationales Gewässer‘ bezeichnen, um einen Vorwand zu finden, die Taiwanfrage zu manipulieren und Chinas Souveränität und Sicherheit zu bedrohen“, sagte der Sprecher des Außenministeriums in Peking am Montag. Die Taiwanstraße unterliege als Ausschließliche Wirtschaftszone Chinas Souveränität."



Da fehlt ein n:
"Die Taiwanstraße ist Teil der WirtschaftszoneN [der] Chinas"




> Es geht nicht um gutheißen,  oder unterstützen, sondern um Fakten und was daraus entstehen kann.



Gelebter statt nur proklamierter Imperialismus z.B..


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (3. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hätte man bei 10 chinesischen Schiffen, die einfach unangemeldet durch Hoheitsgewässer von NATO-Staaten fahren, um für Übungen mit Russland in die Ostsee zu gelangen, 2017 auch schon behaupten können...


Kannst du blegen, dass dort unerlaubt in Hoheitsgewässer eingedrungen wurde?



chill_eule schrieb:


> WTF?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Muss man wirklich für jeden unumstößlichen Fakt eine Quelle angeben?


----------



## compisucher (3. August 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Kannst du blegen, dass dort unerlaubt in Hoheitsgewässer eingedrungen wurde?


Zumindest drei in Dänischen Gewässern nach 0,00001 sec. Google-Suche.








						Ostsee: Drei chinesische Kriegsschiffe in dänischen Gewässern | SHZ
					

Dies sei eine neue Stufe der Eskalation im Konflikt mit der Nato, sagt ein dänischer Wissenschaftler.




					www.shz.de


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (3. August 2022)

Eine Diktatur muss nicht zwingend eher dafür anfällig sein ein anderes Land anzugreifen als eine Demokratie.
China und der Iran haben sie letzten 50 Jahre keinen Krieg begonnen, im Gegensatz zu den USA und einigen NATO Mitgliedern. Der Besuch von Pelosi war strategisch nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## compisucher (3. August 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Eine Diktatur muss nicht zwingend eher dafür anfällig sein ein anderes Land anzugreifen als eine Demokratie.
> China und der Iran haben sie letzten 50 Jahre keinen Krieg begonnen, im Gegensatz zu den USA und einigen NATO Mitgliedern. Der Besuch von Pelosi war strategisch nicht sinnvoll.


China ist im Schatten unterwegs, aber die Aussage stimmt so auch nicht, 1979, also vor 43 Jahren erklärte China Vietnam den Krieg:




__





						Chinesisch-Vietnamesischer Krieg – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Witziger Weise zw. zwei Kommi.-Staaten.

By the way, ist dir bekannt, dass China mit der völkerrechtswidrigen Annexion von Tibet den größten Landgewinn  seit ca. 1800 eines Staates feiern durfte?
Hat nur keinen interessiert...

Iran hat eben ihre Stellvertreter, die Hisbollah, die als Kanonenfutter immer dann in Erscheinung treten, wenn dem Ajatollah was nicht passt.
https://www.mena-watch.com/was-der-...-libanon-in-der-vergangenen-woche-zu-tun-hat/


----------



## Nightslaver (3. August 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> China und der Iran haben sie letzten 50 Jahre keinen Krieg begonnen, im Gegensatz zu den USA und einigen NATO Mitgliedern.



Ähm doch, aber ignorier, wie üblich, einfach mal wieder, was keine 10 Posts zuvor schon widerlegt wurde...
compisucher hat ja schon ein Beispiel gepostet, ich selbst hatte auch schon 1 gepostet:

Indisch-Chinesischer Grenzkrieg



> Am 15. April 2013 drangen Soldaten der chinesischen Volksbefreiungsarmee 19 Kilometer weit in die indische Provinz Ladakh bis zum Ort Daulat Beg Oldi vor.


----------



## compisucher (3. August 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Der Besuch von Pelosi war strategisch nicht sinnvoll.


Richtig ist, der Besuch war/ist auch in den USA umstritten.
Die Spannungen zw. USA und China sind sowieso kurz vor Trockeneistemperatur und die wirtschaftlichen Verflechtungen der restlichen Welt mit Taiwan wie China mehr als kompliziert und geprägt von unzähligen Abhängigkeiten.
Der politisch-strategische Einfluss lässt sich m. M. nach aber derzeit kaum abschätzen.
Die Bandbreite geht da von "0" back to buisiness bis, hey, wir machen einen kleinen Atomkrieg um den einzigen relevanten Chiphersteller auf der Welt.
Wir werden mehr wissen, wen Xi im November auf dem Parteitag der Kommis wieder zum Diktator -äh- Chef "gewählt" wurde.


----------



## Don-71 (3. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Richtig ist, der Besuch war/ist auch in den USA umstritten.
> Die Spannungen zw. USA und China sind sowieso kurz vor Trockeneistemperatur und die wirtschaftlichen Verflechtungen der restlichen Welt mit Taiwan wie China mehr als kompliziert und geprägt von unzähligen Abhängigkeiten.
> Der politisch-strategische Einfluss lässt sich m. M. nach aber derzeit kaum abschätzen.
> Die Bandbreite geht da von "0" back to buisiness bis, hey, wir machen einen kleinen Atomkrieg um den einzigen relevanten Chiphersteller auf der Welt.
> Wir werden mehr wissen, wen Xi im November auf dem Parteitag der Kommis wieder zum Diktator -äh- Chef "gewählt" wurde.


So wie es aussieht, wird China versuchen eine See Blockade einzurichten, hier wird man sehen müssen wie die USA reagieren und wie weit China bereit ist zu gehen.
Im Moment ist Taiwan von der chinesischen Marine an 6 Stellen umzingelt, wird aber gleichzeitig bedroht im Süden durch den Verband Ronld Reagen und im Norden durch den ständigen Japan Verband, George Washington, die beide (Ostwärts)  in den Flanken der Chinesischen Marine stehen. Also die USA waren vorbereitet und ich denke es werden auch ein paar U-Boote herumfahren (eher mehr als weniger).
Die nächsten Tage und Wochen werden zeigen, wie das Spiel läuft und wer eventuell sehen oder passen will.

Auch wenn es trauig ist, wie China vorgeht und das Waffen sprechen könnten, aber ich glaube auf grund der Wichtigkeit Taiwans für die westliche Halbleiterindustrie, wird die USA nicht passen.


----------



## compisucher (3. August 2022)

Höhö, die Reagan hat ihren Tracker abgeschaltet...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, wird China versuchen eine See Blockade einzurichten, hier wird man sehen müssen wie die USA reagieren und wie weit China bereit ist zu gehen.
> Im Moment ist Taiwan von der chinesischen Marine an 6 Stellen umzingelt, wird aber gleichzeitig bedroht im Süden durch den Verband Ronld Reagen und im Norden durch den ständigen Japan Verband, George Washington, die beide (Ostwärts)  in den Flanken der Chinesischen Marine stehen. Also die USA waren vorbereitet und ich denke es werden auch ein paar U-Boote herumfahren (eher mehr als weniger).
> Die nächsten Tage und Wochen werden zeigen, wie das Spiel läuft und wer eventuell sehen oder passen will.


Die Japanischen "Verteidiungsstreitkräfte" sollte man in der Gleichung auch nicht vergessen, wenn es zum Ernstfall kommen würde und die Chinesen auf die Idee kommen sollten ein paar US-Militärbasen in Japan ins Visier zu nehmen.

Die sind ja inzwischen durchaus auch auf dem Wasser nicht mehr ganz unernst zu nehmen, auch weil sie mit der Izumo seit letztes Jahr wieder über einen eignen Flugzeugträger verfügen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es trauig ist, wie China vorgeht und das Waffen sprechen könnten, aber ich glaube auf grund der Wichtigkeit Taiwans für die westliche Halbleiterindustrie, wird die USA nicht passen.


Die Frage ist wohl nur, wieviel von dieser Halbleiterindustrie nach einem ernsthaften Zwischenfall noch da wäre?


----------



## Tschetan (3. August 2022)

Wird sicher noch etwas dauern und wirtschaftlich beginnen. China hat noch viele Dollar rumzuliegen, von denen sie sich trennen müssten.
1 Billion?
Wenn sie damit den Markt fluten?

"Das Pandemiejahr 2020 war für Taiwan nicht nur deshalb erfolgreich, weil es mit seinen Erfolgen gegen das Coronavirus international Anerkennung ernten konnte. Während die meisten entwickelten Volkswirtschaften einbrachen, wuchs Taiwans Wirtschaft mit 3,1 Prozent zum ersten Mal seit drei Jahrzehnten sogar stärker als Chinas. Das lag auch daran, dass Taiwans Handel mit China neue Rekorde erreichte. Mit 44 Prozent ging fast die Hälfte von Taiwans Exporten in die Volksrepublik inklusive Hongkong und Macao - zwölf Prozentpunkte mehr als noch 2019."









						Taiwans Wirtschaft hängt trotz allem an China | DW | 05.11.2021
					

Trotz Eiszeit zwischen Taiwan und Festland sind die Handelsbeziehungen eng. Aber Taiwan strebt auf neue Märkte, was politische Folgen haben könnte.




					www.dw.com
				




Gibt es da schon Ersatz?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wohl nur, wieviel von dieser Halbleiterindustrie nach einem ernsthaften Zwischenfall noch da wäre?











						Die ersten 7-Nanometer-Chips aus China: Meilenstein bei SMIC
					

Chinesische Chipdesigner sind beim Auftragsfertiger SMIC nicht länger auf 14/12-nm-Strukturen limitiert – inzwischen rollen auch 7-nm-Bauelemente vom Band.




					www.heise.de
				




Sie sind weiter als man dachte.


----------



## Don-71 (3. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wohl nur, wieviel von dieser Halbleiterindustrie nach einem ernsthaften Zwischenfall noch da wäre?


Schon klar.
Aber im Spiel um/bei einer Blockade gibt es entweder diplomatische Verhandlungen die das lösen oder "irgendwann" wird einer "sehen" wollen, sprich die USA fahren mit z.B. einem dritten Verband direkt in einen Hafen von Taiwan oder eskortieren Handelsschiffe, dann muss auch China sich entscheiden, entweder passen oder Waffen.
Ich glaube nicht das sich die USA einfach einer Blockade beugen würden, inklusive Taiwan und die Anrainer, für die auch eiiniges auf dem Spiel steht und wo Japan steht haben die schon vor Monaten klar gemacht.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wird sicher noch etwas dauern und wirtschaftlich beginnen. China hat noch viele Dollar rumzuliegen, von denen sie sich trennen müssten.
> 1 Billion?
> Wenn sie damit den Markt fluten?


Ließt du eigentlich irgendwelche Zeitungen oder NAchrichten, die nicht dein Weltbild wiedergeben?



			https://www.focus.de/politik/der-china-versteher/analyse-vom-china-versteher-eskaliert-die-lage-in-taiwan-was-chinas-diktator-xi-jetzt-wirklich-vorhat_id_128667376.html
		









						Wirtschaftskrise in China: Darum ist die chinesische Wirtschaft zum Erliegen gekommen
					

Einst hat der chinesische Präsident der Bevölkerung gemeinsamen Wohlstand versprochen. Nun wird das Land dominiert von Krisen. Viele Chinesen bekommen die Folgen zu spüren.




					www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de
				











						China: Pekings Regierung stemmt sich gegen die Wirtschaftskrise
					

Mit einer Vielzahl von Einzelmassnahmen versuchen die Machthaber in Peking, den Absturz der Konjunktur aufzuhalten. Allein: Sie dürften nicht allzu viel bewirken.




					www.nzz.ch
				





			https://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/konjunktur/immobilienkrise-droht-zur-bankenkrise-zu-werden-chinas-hauskaeufer-streiken-jetzt-muss-der-staat-mit-milliarden-euro-eingreifen_id_118747469.html
		


Die Chinesen mögen Dollar Reserven haben, denen stehen aber Innlandsschulden, faule Innlandschulden und faule Schulden ausländischer Staaten gegenüber die seit 5 Jahren größer sind als das BIP der VR China. Man hat mittlerweile keinen Überblick mehr. China ist Geldtechnisch jetzt schon in gewaltiger Schieflage und es hat eine Wirtschaftskrise, Immoblkienkrise, Schuldenkrise, und Corona Krise.
Aber ja die USA sind so schwach und können sich kaum auf den Beinen halten.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das sich die USA einfach einer Blockade beugen würden, inklusive Taiwan und die Anrainer, für die auch eiiniges auf dem Spiel steht und wo Japan steht haben die schon vor Monaten klar gemacht.


Natürlich können die USA eine Blockade von Taiwan nicht hinnehmen.
Nicht wenige Produkte die auf die eine oder andere Art Chips benötigen hängen auch an Taiwan.
Eine anhaltende Blockade von Taiwan würde die US-Wirtschaft also durchaus auf etwas längere Sicht schon merkbar treffen.


----------



## Tschetan (3. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> China ist Geldtechnisch jetzt schon in gewaltiger Schieflage und es hat eine Wirtschaftskrise, Immoblkienkrise, Schuldenkrise, und Corona Krise.



Wer hat die im Moment nicht?
Dafür aber haufenweise billige Energie und Rohstoffe.
Sicher hat jeder von uns beiden seine Sicht, nur laß uns sachlich darüber diskutieren.
Ich sehe die USA nicht in einer besseren Position, wenn es um Taiwan geht.
Sicher haben sie eine sehr gute Marine, aber nur bei Drohungen ständig bereit zu sein und seine Verbände in Bereitschaft und im Dienst zu halten, verschlingt enorme Finanzen und verschleißt die Technik, währen die Chinesen zu Hause schlafen gehen können übertrieben gesagt.
Dazu noch andere Konflikte, so das ich da einfach eine kommende Erschöpfung sehe.
Javelins, Stinger usw, sind endlich.


----------



## Don-71 (3. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sicher haben sie eine sehr gute Marine, aber nur bei Drohungen ständig bereit zu sein und seine Verbände in Bereitschaft und im Dienst zu halten, verschlingt enorme Finanzen und verschleißt die Technik, währen die Chinesen zu Hause schlafen gehen können übertrieben gesagt.


Die USA machen das seit dem WWII und ihre Trägerkampfgruppen in jetziger Form gibt es seit mehr als 30 Jahren, und daran wird sich wenig ändern.
Auch verstehe ich nicht so ganz dein Hinweis auf Verschleiß der Technik.
Die USA haben einmal einen riesen Stützpunkt in Japan Yokosuka inkl, Docks, plus Okinawa und sie sind seit 2016 zurück in Subic Bay auf den Philipinen, die mit Abstand größte Anlage der USA im Pazifik bis 1990. Danach wollten die Philippinen nicht mehr, aber seit 2016 sind die USA zurück, weil die Philippinen inzwischen mehr Angst vor VR China haben, als Angst/Hass auf Uncle Sam.
Aber du kannst dir weiter einreden, die USA schwimmen im Pazifik herum, ohne Stützpunkte, Infrastruktur und auch Hilfe, und das direkt vor der Haustür von Taiwan und China.


----------



## Tschetan (3. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die USA machen das seit dem WWII und ihre Trägerkampfgruppen in jetziger Form gibt es seit mehr als 30 Jahren, und daran wird sich wenig ändern.
> Auch verstehe ich nicht so ganz dein Hinweis auf Verschleiß der Technik.
> Die USA haben einmal einen riesen Stützpunkt in Japan Yokosuka inkl, Docks, plus Okinawa und sie sind seit 2016 zurück in Subic Bay auf den Philipinen, die mit Abstand größte Anlage der USA im Pazifik bis 1990. Danach wollten die Philippinen nicht mehr, aber seit 2016 sind die USA zurück, weil die Philippinen inzwischen mehr Angst vor VR China haben, als Angst/Hass auf Uncle Sam.
> Aber du kannst dir weiter einreden, die USA schwimmen im Pazifik herum, ohne Stützpunkte, Infrastruktur und auch Hilfe, und das direkt vor der Haustür von Taiwan und China.


Nicht das du denkst ich bin alleine. 😉









						Kräftemessen im Indopazifik - Kampfkonzept gesucht - Reservistenverband
					

Die Volksrepublik China rüstet massiv und mit scheinbarer Leichtigkeit auf. Peking und Washington drohen im Indopazifik aneinanderzugeraten. Den Vereinigten Staaten fällt es schwer, überzeugende militärische Anworten zu finden. Vor allem die Logistik der US-Streitkräfte ist ein Schwachpunkt.




					www.reservistenverband.de
				




Es gibt haufenweise vernünftige Infos.


----------



## compisucher (4. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Chinesen mögen Dollar Reserven haben, denen stehen aber Innlandsschulden, faule Innlandschulden und faule Schulden ausländischer Staaten gegenüber die seit 5 Jahren größer sind als das BIP der VR China. Man hat mittlerweile keinen Überblick mehr. China ist Geldtechnisch jetzt schon in gewaltiger Schieflage und es hat eine Wirtschaftskrise, Immoblkienkrise, Schuldenkrise, und Corona Krise.


Ist ja mit ein Hauptgrund, warum Xi sich dringend auf dem kommenden Parteitag bestätigen lassen MUSS.

Ich habe hier in München chinesische Geschäftspartner (ja, die Chinesen bauen auch in Deutschland), die deutlich offener bei einem Bier reden, als in ihrer Heimat.
Da rumort es ganz schön im Lande, denn die irrsinnigen Verluste der chin. Wohnbaukonzerne in China haben den unangenehmen Nebeneffekt, dass hunderttausende von Billiglohnbauarbeitern auf der Matte/Straße stehen.

Das sind im Prinzip die ehemaligen Wanderarbeiter von Filmchen aus den 1970gern oder 1980gern aus China, die saisonal aus den Provinzen zum Arbeiten in die Großstädte zogen.

Diese Geldflüsse versiegen aktuell und strukturschwache Provinzen wie Yunnan, Sichuan oder auch Heilongjiang haben jetzt schon massive Probleme deswegen.
 Es gibt da ganz grob innerchinesische entwicklungstechnische aber auch kulturelle und einkommenstechnische Niveaugefälle wie z. B.  in der Türkei zw. Istanbul und Igdir an der armenischen Grenze.


----------



## Tschetan (4. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da rumort es ganz schön im Lande, denn die irrsinnigen Verluste der chin. Wohnbaukonzerne in China haben den unangenehmen Nebeneffekt,


einen Teil dieses Geldes auf den chinesischen Markt umgeleitet. Eine Folge davon war ein erhebliches ausländisches Engagement in Chinas Finanzsystem, wobei allein Immobilienentwickler, darunter Evergrande, mehr als 220 Milliarden US-Dollar an Schulden vom US-Dollar-Anleihemarkt aufgenommen haben. Jeder Schock für die chinesische Wirtschaft und das chinesische Finanzsystem wird auf den globalen Märkten nachhallen,









						China’s Evergrande Conundrum
					

from C. P. Chandrasekhar China’s Evergrande group, identified as the world’s most indebted property company with accumulated liabilities in excess of $300 billion, missed an interest payment instal…




					rwer.wordpress.com
				



Interessanter Stoff.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. August 2022)

Wenn jetzt noch eine deutsche Delegation nach Taiwan fährt, könnte es heiß werden.
Der völkerrechtliche Zustand Taiwans ist indes unklar. China betrachtet es als Einmischung in ihre Angelegenheiten.
Möchte mal wissen was passiert wenn Russland oder China Mexico aufrüsten.


----------



## Mahoy (4. August 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Möchte mal wissen was passiert wenn Russland oder China Mexico aufrüsten.


Welchen Zweck sollte das erfüllen? Die mexikanische Regierung ist sehr an einem guten Verhältnis zu den Vereinigte Staaten gelegen und das organsisierte Verbrechen in Mexiko hat keinerlei Bedarf an russischen und chinesischen Waffen - die haben und beziehen ihre Hardware gut und günstig sowohl aus Südamerika als auch (paradoxerweise) aus den USA, wie häufige kriegsähnliche Schusswechsel mit der Polizei beweisen.


----------



## Don-71 (4. August 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt noch eine deutsche Delegation nach Taiwan fährt, könnte es heiß werden.
> Der völkerrechtliche Zustand Taiwans ist indes unklar. China betrachtet es als Einmischung in ihre Angelegenheiten.
> Möchte mal wissen was passiert wenn Russland oder China Mexico aufrüsten.


Der Vergleich zu Kuba bietet sich an, nur das die heute so gar keine Lust mehr haben, sich von Russland aufrüsten zu lassen. Die kommen mittlerweile wohl um einiges sehr viel beser mit den USA aud, als die Russische Föderation!


----------



## Tschetan (5. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Vergleich zu Kuba bietet sich an, nur das die heute so gar keine Lust mehr haben, sich von Russland aufrüsten zu lassen. Die kommen mittlerweile wohl um einiges sehr viel beser mit den USA aud, als die Russische Föderation!



Hast du dafür eine Quelle, oder einen Link?


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt noch eine deutsche Delegation nach Taiwan fährt, könnte es heiß werden.
> Der völkerrechtliche Zustand Taiwans ist indes unklar. China betrachtet es als Einmischung in ihre Angelegenheiten.
> Möchte mal wissen was passiert wenn Russland oder China Mexico aufrüsten.


Die siebenmonatige Präsenz- und Ausbildungsfahrt der Fregatte „Bayern“ von August 2021 bis Februar 2022 ist ein konkreter Beitrag zu Schutz und Sicherung der regelbasierten Ordnung im Indo-Pazifik. Daher ist Teil ihres Auftrags auch die Unterstützung internationaler Missionen wie „Atalanta“ und „Sea Guardian“









						Deutsches Engagement im Indo-Pazifik: Fregatte Bayern fährt durch das Südchinesische Meer
					

Mit der Durchquerung des Südchinesischen Meers stützt Deutschland das Völkerrecht. Das VN-Seerechtsübereinkommen (UNCLOS) garantiert die Navigationsfreiheit in internationalen Gewässern und ist der umfassende und weltweit gültige Rechtsrahmen für sämtliche Seegebietsansprüche.




					www.auswaertiges-amt.de
				




Wer legt eigentlich die Regeln fest?
Die UNO, oder Hinz und Kunz?


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wer legt eigentlich die Regeln fest?
> Die UNO, oder Hinz und Kunz?


Tust du nur so, oder was soll das, steht doch alles in deiner eigenen Quelle!




__





						Seerechtsübereinkommen – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> Das Seerechtsübereinkommen der Vereinten Nationen (SRÜ; englisch United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea, UNCLOS) ist ein *internationales Abkommen des Seevölkerrechts, das alle Nutzungsarten der Meere regeln soll*.


Dauert genau 2 sec den Begriff UNCLOS zu googlen, aber auch dazu scheint man nicht in der Lage zu sein.
Und ja es ist und war die UNO und nicht Hinz und Kunz, wie eigentlich alle Zwischenstaatlichen Beziehungen auf internationalen Verträgen und Völkerrecht beruhen!


----------



## Tschetan (5. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Tust du nur so, oder was soll das, steht doch alles in deiner eigenen Quelle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ging um die " Regelbasierte Ordnung".  Warum bezieht man sich nicht auf das Völkerrecht ?
Interessante Antwort.

_"Antwort des Staatsministers Michael Roth auf die Frage des Abgeordneten Andrej Hunko (DIE LINKE):_

Die Begriffe „Völkerrecht“ und „regelbasierte Weltordnung“ ergänzen sich. „Regelbasierte Ordnung“ ist dabei ein politischer Begriff, „Völkerrecht“ ein juristischer.

Die „regelbasierte Ordnung“ umfasst neben den rechtlich verbindlichen Normen des Völkerrechts auch rechtlich nicht bindende Normen, Standards und Verhaltensregeln. Dies sind zum Beispiel das pünktliche Zahlen von Beiträgen, die multilaterale Zusammenarbeit mit dem Ziel einer kooperativen Weltordnung oder informelle Zusammenschlüsse in Freundesgruppen oder Allianzen. Der politische Begriff bezieht sich zudem auf verschiedene internationale Foren und ihre Entscheidungsregeln sowie Verhandlungsprozesse.

„Völkerrecht“ bezieht sich auf rechtlich bindende Regeln des Umgangs der Völkerrechtssubjekte, insbesondere der Staaten, miteinander. Es umfasst internationale Übereinkünfte allgemeiner oder besonderer Natur, wie etwa die Charta der Vereinten Nationen oder die Menschenrechtskonventionen, daneben aber auch internationales Gewohnheitsrecht und allgemeine Rechtsgrundsätze."









						Mündliche Frage zur Definition des Begriffs der regelbasierten Ordnung durch die Bundesregierung
					

Wie definiert die Bundesregierung den von ihr häufig anstelle von „Völkerrecht“ verwendeten Begriff der „regelbasierten Ordnung“ (zum Beispiel: „Die UN sind das wichtigste Weltgremium“, www.bundesregierung.de, 20. August 2019), und in welchem Verhältnis sieht sie diese „regelbasierte Ordnung“...




					www.andrej-hunko.de
				




Ich bevorzuge das Völkerrecht und keine schwammigen, nach Interessen definierten " Regeln" die man anpassen und ändern kann.
Wenn man diese strikt umsetzten würde,  habe es weniger Probleme.


----------



## compisucher (5. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wer legt eigentlich die Regeln fest?
> Die UNO, oder Hinz und Kunz?


Die Problematik ist komplexer.
Es gibt international anerkannte Grundsatzverträge des Völkerrechts, die alle bei der UNO abrufbar wären.
Die betrifft z. B. die sogenannte 12 sm Zone um die Küstenlinien von Seeanrainerstaaten.

Dann gibt es sie sogenannten Festlandsockelansprüche.
Diese sind über UNO-Verträge grundsätzlich erst ein Mal Ausgangsbasis aller weiteren Überlegungen.
Das wird nun kompliziert.




__





						Festlandsockel — SNS UMTHES
					





					sns.uba.de
				



Definition:
Festlandsockel Begriff​Definition​der jenseits des Küstenmeers gelegenen Meeresboden und Meeresuntergrund, der sich entweder über die gesamte Verlängerung des Landgebiets bis zur äußeren Kante des Festlandsrands oder bis zu 200 Seemeilen von der Basislinie erstreckt (Art. 76 Abs.1 Seerechtsübereinkommen).


Kompliziert insofern, als das im Falle östliches Mittelmeer hier die Grenzlinien überschneiden, sowohl vom Begriff des eigentlichen Festlandssockels aus, als auch in der 200 sm Zone per se.
On top überschneiden sich im Falle Griechenland und Türkei auch noch die 12 sm Zonen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liegt nun ein bilateraler Vertrag zw. in dem Fall Libyen und der Türkei vor und ignoriert dieses bilaterale Abkommen, dass eigentlich über originär Zyprische Gewässer über Zyperns Kopf hinweg entschieden wurde, haste halt einen Konflikt.
Völkerrechtlich glasklar liegt der von der Türkei beanspruchte Teil in den Hoheitsgewässern der Republik Zypern ("Südzypern, grün), ausgerechnet da liegen die vermuteten Gasfelder.
Ebenso glasklar und von Griechenland auf strittig gestellt gehört die obige hellblaue Fläche den Türken, blöder Weise aber ohne Gasvorkommen.

Warum der Exkurs?
Um die Situation vor Taiwan zu verstehen, muss man die Situation im Südchinesischen Meer verstehen.
Deshalb:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis ca. im Jahre 2000 war die Situation hier "sonnenklar".
Es gibt die allgemein anerkannte 12 sm Zone.
Das südchinesische Meer ist ein Flachmeer = keine Kontinentalsockeldefinition möglich.
Also greift über Völker- und UN-Recht die 200 sm Zone bzw. eine Individualvereinbarung der Anrainerstaaten ist möglich.
Genau diese hat zw. den Philippinen, Malaysia und Vietnam statt gefunden.
Die bekannte Flachmeerzone um die Spratleyinseln blieb aber nach Feststellung von Bodenschätzen weiterhin "strittig".
Zw. Vietnam und den Philippinen gibts ein Abkommen der gemeinsamen Nutzung.
Malaysia zuckt da noch.
Brunei definiert die 200 sm Zone und hält sich zu 100% ans Völkerrecht.

Dann kamen sowohl China wie Taiwan ins Spiel.
Wohlgemerkt gibt es weder eine Kontinentalsockelregelungsmöglichkeit, noch befindet sich auch nur ein Hauch des südchinesischen Meeres in der 200 sm Zone von China,
wie man an der Ausbildung des Anspruches von Brunei glasklar erkennen kann.

Das rohstoffarme Taiwan hat Verträge mit den Philippinen und Vietnam zur Mitausbeutung der vermuteten Bodenschätze geschlossen.
China hat unter Mißachtung der UNO-Regelung und unter Mißachtung der berechtigten Ansprüche von den Philippinen und Vietnam bei den Spreatly Inseln künstliche Riffe und künstliche Inseln aufgeschüttet.
Definiert hier eine 12 sm und eine 200 sm Zone und somit Ärger.

In Fakt waren  das mal Flachwasserriffe mit kaum Oberflächendurchdringungen.
Der dabei verursachte ökologische Schaden wird von der UNESCO und von Greenpeace unterschiedlich bewertet.
Die UNESCO nennt ca. 600 Mrd. US$, Greenpeace bis zu 900 Mrd. US$.
Vietnam hat über die UNO eine Rechnung von ca. 300 Mrd. US$ an China gestellt, die mit Veto von China und Russland nicht angenommen wurde.

Reaktion von Taiwan war, dass diese nun die gleichen Gebietsansprüche stellen.
So wie China das ein Staatenprinzip proklamiert, gilt dies natürlich auch vice versa, das wird dabei immer vergessen.
In den 1950gern war Taiwan die alleine Repräsentanz von "China" bei  der UNO.

Historisch und völkerrechtlich betrachtet ist der Anspruch von Taiwan an China ungleich höher als der von China an Taiwan.   
Völkerrechtliche Begründung ist ganz einfach.
Taiwan war historisch nie ein geografischer Teil von China.
Die "Exilregierung" hat zeitlich wie im Sinne völkerrechtswidrige Handlungen (Maos Kulturrevolution mit Millionen von ermordeten Chinesen) gesehen die höheren Ansprüche.
Der völkerrechtlich korrekte Weg wäre, dass China an die Regierung von Taiwan fällt, diese die Insel aber komplett räumen und aufs Festland ziehen....
Hört sich doof an, ist aber so.

Der Witz ist nun, dass ausgerechnet China sich auch auf die bilateralen Verträge zw. Taiwan,
den Philippinen und Vietnam beruft und unter Hinblick ihres Verständnisses des einen China hier eine nachträgliche Legitimation auf diese Gebiete proklamiert.

Wie kommt nun die USA ins Spiel?
Nun ja, mit Sicherheit haben diese im Hintergrund auch das Interesse, bei der Ausbeutung eines der größten noch nicht ausgebeuteten Rohstoffstätten auf der Welt mitzumischen.
Völkerrechtlich beharren diese auf die vor ca. 2000 beschlossene Regelung der Anrainerstaaten - so fragil diese auch ist, völkerrechtlich wäre dies korrekt.
Und zu guter Letzt ist die USA ja auch noch "Schutzmacht" zumindest für die Philippinen und auch für Taiwan.
Darüber hinaus geht es zuletzt auch darum, dass die einzige verbliebene Supermacht USA natürlich vermeiden möchte,
dass der mutmaßliche Chefstuhlbeinsäger China noch mehr weltweiten Einfluss bekommt.
Im Nachhinein und aus kapitalistisch-westlicher Brille betrachtet könnet man zum Schluss kommen, dass Truman (und McArthur) im November 1950 vielleicht doch recht hatten...

Unterm Strich ist also der Konflikt um Taiwan eigentlich ein rein wirtschaftlicher.
Es geht den Chinesen nur auf dem Papier um Taiwan.
Es geht ihnen aber insgeheim darum, die größte bekannte irdische Rohstofflagerstätte, die noch nicht ausgebeutet wurde, selber auszubeuten.


----------



## Tschetan (5. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Problematik ist komplexer.
> Es gibt international anerkannte Grundsatzverträge des Völkerrechts, die alle bei der UNO abrufbar wären.
> Die betrifft z. B. die sogenannte 12 sm Zone um die Küstenlinien von Seeanrainerstaaten.
> 
> ...



Schöner Beitrag und ich stimme in vielem zu. Sicher spielen auch Sicherheitspolitische Gründe eine Rolle.

Über vergangenes könnte man lange streiten, aber ich beziehe mich auf den heutigen Status Quo  und da zählt Taiwan nun einmal zu China und man sollte sie einfach ihr Ding machen lassen.
China hat seit 30 Jahren keinen Versuch zur Eroberung  unternommen und sich eher auf wirtschaftliche Verflechtungen konzentriert. 
Keine Seite gewinnt dabei und Taiwan verdankt einen Großteil seines Wohlstandes dieser Kooperation.


----------



## JePe (5. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> (...)man sollte sie einfach ihr Ding machen lassen.



Na endlich! mal eine knackige Aussage ohne die ansonsten uebliche textuelle Belaestigung. "Einfach ihr Ding machen lassen", anstatt hinzuschauen, anzusprechen oder sich gar einzumischen. Ein bisschen Umerziehung (Klick, Klick) hat noch niemandem geschadet! Nicht, dass am Ende noch die naechste Grafikkarte wegen Chipknappheit teurer wird oder die Nebenkostenabrechnung steigt.

In Deiner Welt haetten die Alliierten auch den Deutschen ueberlassen sollen, was die mit "ihren" Juden machen, richtig?


----------



## Mahoy (5. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Über vergangenes könnte man lange streiten, aber ich beziehe mich auf den heutigen Status Quo  und da zählt Taiwan nun einmal zu China und man sollte sie einfach ihr Ding machen lassen.


Der Status quo ist allerdings der, dass die maoistischen Aufständischen, die Festlandchina seit Jahrzehnten besetzt halten, _lediglich den Anspruch erheben_, Taiwan gehöre zu ihnen. Auch ein über lange Zeiträume wiederholt erhobener Anspruch ist damit nicht automatisch legitim.

Der Knackpunkt ist hier, dass derselbe historische Grundlage beide Seiten bedient. Der Anspruch der PRC beruht darauf, dass sie sich auf dem Festland als führende Macht durchgesetzt hat - ebenso, wie sich die Republik China auf Tawain durchgesetzt hat. Damit erschöpfen sich auch schon die gegenseitigen Ansprüche.

Einen territorialen Anspruch auf die Insel Taiwan / Formosa könnte auch Japan erheben, die waren dort ebenfalls 50 Jahre am Ruder. Die haben es den Chinesen angenommen, die es wiederum einem Warlord abgeknöpft haben. Davor waren da Spanien, die Niederlanden, Portugal und es gibt womöglich sogar noch den einen oder andere Nachfahren der Ureinwohner, der ggf. den Finger heben könnte.
Sprich, weder über formale Rechtsbegriffe noch über real konstituierte Machtverhältnisse kommt man hier zwingend weiter.

Wäre bei allen Beteiligten unbedingte Einsicht und Friedenswillen im Spiel, würde die Volksrepublik China die Autonomie der Republik China anerkennen und deren internationale Anerkennung nicht sanktionieren - jedoch dafür von letzterer und deren Schutzmächten nicht unbeträchtliche politische Konzessionen verlangen und auch erhalten.


----------



## Tschetan (5. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Status quo ist allerdings der, dass die maoistischen Aufständischen, die Festlandchina seit Jahrzehnten besetzt halten, _lediglich den Anspruch erheben_, Taiwan gehöre zu ihnen. Auch ein über lange Zeiträume wiederholt erhobener Anspruch ist damit nicht automatisch legitim.
> 
> Der Knackpunkt ist hier, dass derselbe historische Grundlage beide Seiten bedient. Der Anspruch der PRC beruht darauf, dass sie sich auf dem Festland als führende Macht durchgesetzt hat - ebenso, wie sich die Republik China auf Tawain durchgesetzt hat. Damit erschöpfen sich auch schon die gegenseitigen Ansprüche.
> 
> ...











						Das Thema: Mao und der Bürgerkrieg | BR.de
					






					www.br.de
				




Immer gut ältere Beiträge zu zitieren.

Ich denke das man hier nicht so in die Geschichte schweifen sollte, wie auch in anderen Konflikten und die derzeitigen Tatsachen beachten sollte.


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke das man hier nicht so in die Geschichte schweifen sollte, wie auch in anderen Konflikten und die derzeitigen Tatsachen beachten sollte.


Es gibt keine Tatsachen, sondern Ansprüche und Behauptungen, das scheinst du im Falle Taiwans immer noch nicht begriffen zu haben.
Die Tatsache ist der momentane Status Quo seit mehr als 70 Jahren und den will nur eine Partei, wenn nötig mit Gewalt ändern, die VR China!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge das Völkerrecht und keine schwammigen, nach Interessen definierten " Regeln" die man anpassen und ändern kann.
> Wenn man diese strikt umsetzten würde,  habe es weniger Probleme.



Na dann viel Spaß, wenn du jemals eine in Stein gemeißelte Definition "des Völkerrechts" suchen solltest...



Tschetan schrieb:


> Keine Seite gewinnt dabei und Taiwan verdankt einen Großteil seines Wohlstandes dieser Kooperation.



Wie kommst du auf diese Behauptung?


Der Status Quo ist übrigens, dass die meisten Staaten der Welt direkte Beziehungen zur Regierung der Republik China unterhalten, auch wenn sie letztere nicht offiziell anerkennen, und in diesem Rahmen auch regelmäßig mal zu Besuch vorbeischauen. Das will die Volksrepublik China. Deine Vorderungen, den Status Quo zu wahren und die VR China machen zu lassen, worauf sie gerade Bock hat, könnte also widersprüchlicher kaum sein.


----------



## Krabonq (5. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jein, deshalb meine Ausführung, das ist nur der Fall, wenn sich die US Marine heraushällt, sonst eher weniger.



...und wenn sich die US Marine nicht heraushält, dann ist auch nichts mehr mit "bloß Waffenlieferungen".
Es wird keine Möglichkeit geben in so einem Krieg Waffen an Taiwan zu liefern, ohne China den Krieg zu erklären.
Es ist physikalisch schlichtweg unmöglich, deshalb aucht nicht "jein".



Don-71 schrieb:


> Man kann über dich nur absolut lachen, die Chinesen haben ein ganz anderes System, das Punkte verteilt, für jede Lebenslage, dein ganzes Leben wird "bepunktet", vom Müll rausbringen, Freizeitaktivitäten bis unendlich, die Kreditwürdigkeit, spielt da eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle.
> Überigens kannst du bei der Schufa auch jederzeit eine Selbstauskunft einholen.



Auch wenn er Polemik labert, was du sagt stimmt nicht.
Dieses geplante System wurde nie großflächig umgesetzt und selbst dort wieder abgeschafft, wo es getestet wurde.


ZeXes schrieb:


> Für die Zivilbevölkerung wird das leben mit einem geringen Verlust von Freiheit weitergehen, wie vorher.



Ist aber schon ordentlich arrogant das "gering" zu nennen.
Für Taiwan würde sich vieles ändern


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Auch wenn er Polemik labert, was du sagt stimmt nicht.
> Dieses geplante System wurde nie großflächig umgesetzt und selbst dort wieder abgeschafft, wo es getestet wurde.


Quelle?
Die Arte Dokumentation die ich dazu gesehen habe war auf alle Fälle von 2021, ich glaube sogar Ende 2021.
Und dort wurde gesagt, das es großflächig eingeführt wird und in mehreren Millionen Städten schon längst eingeführt ist.


Krabonq schrieb:


> ...und wenn sich die US Marine nicht heraushält, dann ist auch nichts mehr mit "bloß Waffenlieferungen".
> Es wird keine Möglichkeit geben in so einem Krieg Waffen an Taiwan zu liefern, ohne China den Krieg zu erklären.
> Es ist physikalisch schlichtweg unmöglich, deshalb aucht nicht "jein".


Ja und Nein.
Die Frage ist wer hier wem den Krieg erklärt, denn man kann nicht einfach internationale Gewässer besetzen und dann muss ein anderer den Krieg erklären!
Wenn die USA mit einer "Flotte" direkt auf Taiwan zuhalten in internationalen Gewässern, ist es eher China die den USA den Krieg erklären muss, wenn sie die Flotte aufhalten wollen, so einfach wie du es sagst, die USA sind gezwungen ist es eben nicht.
Aber im Endeffekt ist das dann eh semantischer Natur.


----------



## Krabonq (5. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Quelle?
> Die Arte Dokumentation die ich dazu gesehen habe war auf alle Fälle von 2021, ich glaube sogar Ende 2021.
> Und dort wurde gesagt, das es großflächig eingeführt wird und in mehreren Millionen Städten schon längst eingeführt ist.



Kann gut sein, dass es irgendwann vollumfänglich, wie einst geplant, umgesetzt wird, aber dazu ist es nicht gekommen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann gab es in 2 Provinzen Mitte der 2010er Testläufe.
Hier z.B. wird gut erklärt, was China wirklich eingeführt hat:








						Five misconceptions about China's Social Credit System - ChinaTalk
					

Debunking persistent misconceptions about China's social credit system that have circulated in media and on the internet for years.




					www.chinatalk.nl
				




Der Artikel wurde 2021 das letzte Mal überarbeitet.
Es gibt auch noch andere Artikel darüber, allerdings muss man immer aufpassen, dass man nicht auf CCP Propaganda und Verharmlosungsartikel stoßt.

Es hat das Potential, dass man es erweitert, aber im momentanen Stand entspricht es eher dem, dass z.B. die Schufa oder deine Autoversicherung gemeldet bekommt, dass man dich betrunken am Steuer aufgehalten hat.
Zumindest ist so mein Verständnis davon.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber im Endeffekt ist das dann eh semantischer Natur.



Exakt, verstehe also nicht, warum du das jetzt weiterspinnst.


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2022)

Ich kann hiermit dienen.








						Wie China seine Bürgerinnen und Bürger mit einem Punktesystem kontrollieren will
					

China ist auf dem Weg zur totalen Überwachung. Mit einem Punktesystem sollen gute Taten belohnt und schlechte bestraft werden.




					www.quarks.de


----------



## Mahoy (6. August 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Es wird keine Möglichkeit geben in so einem Krieg Waffen an Taiwan zu liefern, ohne China den Krieg zu erklären.
> Es ist physikalisch schlichtweg unmöglich, deshalb aucht nicht "jein".


Das müsstest du jetzt genauer erklären.

Völkerrechtlich stellt die Lieferung von Waffen an Kriegsparteien keinen Kriegseintritt dar.
Physisch können die USA (und jede andere Nation) Material auf dem Luft- und Seeweg liefern.

Den Krieg würde China erklären, wenn es diese Flugzeuge und/oder Schiffe angreift.


----------



## Krabonq (6. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Physisch können die USA (und jede andere Nation) Material auf dem Luft- und Seeweg liefern.
> 
> Den Krieg würde China erklären, wenn es diese Flugzeuge und/oder Schiffe angreift.



Es ist schlussendlich egal, wer als Kriegserklärende Partei angesehen wird.
China würde es als Kriegserklärung ansehen, wenn die USA mit Schiffen und Flugzeugen rumschippert.
Die USA würde es als Kriegserklärung ansehen, wenn sie eine See- und Luftblockade einrichten.


ZeXes schrieb:


> Ich nenn' mal das Kind beim Namen. Der weiße Mann hat Angst das die Chinesen ihm den Einfluss in der Welt streitig machen und versuchen jetzt mit allen mitteln u. Stellvertreterkriegen, wie in der Ukraine, irgendwie an der Macht zu bleiben.



In den USA kämpfen großteils Weiße gegen Weiße. lmao


----------



## chill_eule (6. August 2022)

Moin!

Ich hab mal ein wenig aufgeräumt, bitte beim Thema bleiben, danke


----------



## Mahoy (6. August 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Es ist schlussendlich egal, wer als Kriegserklärende Partei angesehen wird.
> China würde es als Kriegserklärung ansehen, wenn die USA mit Schiffen und Flugzeugen rumschippert.
> Die USA würde es als Kriegserklärung ansehen, wenn sie eine See- und Luftblockade einrichten.


Nun gut, China könnte es auch als Kriegserklärung betrachten, wenn Joe Biden morgen eine missliebig gestreifte Krawatte trägt. Die Frage ist, wie viel Beliebigkeit man als legitim anzuerkennen bereit ist.

Fakt ist jedoch: Die USA dürfen in internationalen Gewässern ebenso herumgurken wie China. Den Krieg erklärt, wer zuerst schießt.


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Fakt ist jedoch: Die USA dürfen in internationalen Gewässern ebenso herumgurken wie China. Den Krieg erklärt, wer zuerst schießt.


Erstmal machen die Chinesen weiter, wie heute morgen bekannt wurde.








						China setzt Manöver vor Taiwan überraschend fort
					

Eigentlich sollten die Manöver der chinesischen Armee nach dem Pelosi-Besuch in Taiwan am Sonntag enden. Doch auch am Montag gibt es Kampfübungen in der Meerenge zwischen dem Festland und der Insel.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Mahoy (8. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Erstmal machen die Chinesen weiter, wie heute morgen bekannt wurde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ein Manöver nicht wie angekündigt beendet wird uns die Truppen nicht wieder kaserniert werden, gibt das durchaus Anlass zur Besorgnis.

Kann natürlich sein, dass es nur eine weitere Stänkerstufe ist, aber trotzdem: Je länger dort Truppen auf begrenztem Raum herumgurken, desto größer wird die Gefahr, dass da etwas geschieht, was  womöglich gar nicht beabsichtigt war. Da muss nur eine schwere Havarie geschehen und/oder jemand vor Ort die Nerven verlieren.


----------



## compisucher (8. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Erstmal machen die Chinesen weiter, wie heute morgen bekannt wurde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Womit wir wieder mal beim Seerecht wären.   

vorab Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formo...astraße (chinesisch 福爾,Meer im Norden und das

Formal würde das gelten.
_Die USA und viele andere Länder betrachten die Schifffahrtsroute durch die Formosastraße als internationales Gewässer, das allen offensteht.[1] Sie berufen sich dabei auf internationales Völkerrecht, wonach nach dem Seerechtsübereinkommen der Vereinten Nationen von 1982 (VN-Seerechtsübereinkommen - SRÜ), dem auch China 1996 beigetreten ist, Seegebiete außerhalb der 12-Meilenzone nicht mehr zum Hoheitsgebiet angrenzender Staaten gehören._

Die chinesische Sicht der Dinge:
_China sieht Taiwan und die umliegenden Gewässer als sein Hoheitsgebiet an ..._

Richtig witzig wird es nun "da oben".
Mit Japan liegt man im Clinch, ausgerechnet vor der Ostküste Taiwans erhebt aber China keine weiteren Ansprüche als die 12 sm Zone (!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://orf.at/v2/stories/2208330/2208329/

Genauer erkennt man das an den sog. ADIZ, das sind dir Luftverteidigungszonen der Anrainer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:JADIZ_and_CADIZ_and_KADIZ_in_East_China_Sea.jpg

Also kann US-Unterstützung (ob sinnig oder nicht ist wieder was ganz anderes) mind. bis an die 12 sm Zone von Taiwan von Osten heran.

Wenn ich mir die ganzen  Theoriegeschichten genauer anschaue, 
So kann die USA mangels Definition der Chinesen z. B. in Hualien oder Taitung völlig ohne Protestmöglichkeit der Chinesen anlanden, in Taipeh wäre das eher problematisch.

Overall: Tricky Situation...


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die chinesische Sicht der Dinge:


Bischen was zu lachen, über die chinesische Sicht der Dinge:








						Absurder Tweet aus Peking: Restaurants in Taiwan beweisen angeblich Zugehörigkeit zu China
					

Der Konflikt zwischen China und Taiwan schwelt seit Monaten – die ganze Absurdität der Ansprüche aus Peking zeigte sich nun in einem kulinarischen Tweet aus dem Außenministerium.




					www.spiegel.de
				






> Nun wagte eine ranghohe Sprecherin des chinesischen Außenministeriums auch ein kulinarisches Manöver. Wenn es in Taiwan chinesische Restaurants gibt, müsse Taiwan doch zu China gehören, argumentierte Hua Chunying auf dem in China eigentlich verbotenen Nachrichtendienst Twitter.


Ich dachte ja immer die Chinesen sind nicht so plump wie die Russen, anscheinend habe ich mich hier gewaltig geirrt!

Spaß beiseite irgendwo habe ich heute gelesen das China die Übungen für einen Monat vor Taiwan fortsetzen will und jetzt Übungen vor den Philippinen angekündigt hat, das hat schon eine öffentliche Reaktion der USA hevorgerufen, die Ronald Reagan ist eh in der Gegend. Die Chinesen müssen sich nicht wundern, wenn vor "ihrer" Küste demnächst 3 Trägerkampfgruppen stehen. Mal sehen, ob sie dann immer noch den Mund so voll nehmen.
Was wohl gerade so auf Guam abgeht, wäre interessant zu wissen.


----------



## compisucher (8. August 2022)

_Nun wagte eine ranghohe Sprecherin des chinesischen Außenministeriums auch ein kulinarisches Manöver. Wenn es in Taiwan chinesische Restaurants gibt, müsse Taiwan doch zu China gehören, argumentierte Hua Chunying auf dem in China eigentlich verbotenen Nachrichtendienst Twitter._

Dann gehört Hallstadt in China ab sofort zu Österreich?








						Hallstatt (China) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Und Neuschwanstein II zu Bayern?








						Chinesischer Millionär baut Neuschwanstein nach
					

Bäume pflanzen und Schlösser bauen, das sind die Hobbys von Liu Chonghua. Der schwerreiche Bäcker hat schon sechs Paläste errichtet, darunter auch eine Neuschwanstein-Kopie. Seine Leidenschaft bescherte dem Millionär viel Ärger mit den Behörden - und Todesdrohungen.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Nightslaver (8. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> _Nun wagte eine ranghohe Sprecherin des chinesischen Außenministeriums auch ein kulinarisches Manöver. Wenn es in Taiwan chinesische Restaurants gibt, müsse Taiwan doch zu China gehören, argumentierte Hua Chunying auf dem in China eigentlich verbotenen Nachrichtendienst Twitter._


Ich sehe schon, China möchte eindeutigt das wir Kiautschou wieder als "Deutschen Besitz" zurückfordern.


----------



## Tschetan (8. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, China möchte eindeutigt das wir Kiautschou wieder als "Deutschen Besitz" zurückfordern.


Tsingtau


----------



## compisucher (8. August 2022)

Kiautschou war die verpachtete Provinz mit "Hauptstadt" Tsingtau.
Umgangssprachlich wird immer von Tsingtau berichtet, was im Bezug auf den ganzen Besitz aber irreführend ist.


----------



## Optiki (8. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich dachte ja immer die Chinesen sind nicht so plump wie die Russen, anscheinend habe ich mich hier gewaltig geirrt!


Das gibt es einige sehr plumpe Account bei den Chinesen, welche auch sehr gerne Anti westlich Propaganda teilen. Ist dann immer gruslig, wenn darunter "China government official" steht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschetan (8. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das gibt es einige sehr plumpe Account bei den Chinesen, welche auch sehr gerne Anti westlich Propaganda teilen. Ist dann immer gruslig, wenn darunter "China government official" steht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am Ende entscheiden die " Fleischtöpfe".
Die Frage ist, wie Taiwan wirtschaftliche Sanktionen wegsteckt die China verhängt? Kaufen die USA ihr Produkte?
Investieren die USA auf Taiwan?
Wie wird die Wirtschaft reagieren,  wenn dort ständig Manöver abgehalten und wichtige Waren nicht mehr aus China geliefert werden?

Jetzt wird an Taiwan herumgezehrt und jeder setzt seinen Möglichkeiten zur Beeinflussung ein und am Ende gewinnt der mit den fetteren Trögen.


----------



## compisucher (8. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Am Ende entscheiden die " Fleischtöpfe".
> Die Frage ist, wie Taiwan wirtschaftliche Sanktionen wegsteckt die China verhängt? Kaufen die USA ihr Produkte?
> Investieren die USA auf Taiwan?
> Wie wird die Wirtschaft reagieren,  wenn dort ständig Manöver abgehalten und wichtige Waren nicht mehr aus China geliefert werden?


Nun, Hauptexportartikel sind 2020 zu 48,7% Elektronik - unsere bekannten Prozessoren ganz vornean.
Exakte Wirtschaftsdaten sind hier abrufbar:








						Wirtschaftsdaten kompakt - Taiwan | Wirtschaftsdaten kompakt | Taiwan | Außenhandel, Struktur
					

Die Reihe "Wirtschaftsdaten kompakt" wird zweimal jährlich im Mai und November aktualisiert. Folgende Indikatoren sind unter anderem enthalten...




					www.gtai.de
				



Das verlinkte pdf gibt erschöpfende Auskunft:


			https://www.gtai.de/resource/blob/18396/57c47f95ce89e34f0412eff0c6b163de/GTAI-Wirtschaftsdaten_Mai_2022_Taiwan.pdf
		

und daraus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, ich wäre mir in Bezug zu China nicht ganz sicher, wer sich da selbst ans Bein pinkeln wird...
Wenn es ganz blöd läuft, hat China sozusagen ein "Gas-Problem" und wir a la Indien billiges Öl - äh - Elektronik-Chips.


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich dachte ja immer die Chinesen sind nicht so plump wie die Russen, anscheinend habe ich mich hier gewaltig geirrt!


Die Chinesen haben es geschafft, dass sich das kommunistische Vietnam trotz dem ganzen Mist im Vietnamkrieg inzwischen lieber den USA zuwendet als China. Was denkst du wie gut chinesische Außenpolitik in der Nachbarschaft funktioniert?


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Chinesen haben es geschafft, dass sich das kommunistische Vietnam trotz dem ganzen Mist im Vietnamkrieg inzwischen lieber den USA zuwendet als China. Was denkst du wie gut chinesische Außenpolitik in der Nachbarschaft funktioniert?


Da hast völlig recht, aber ich bezog das eher auf diese völlig plumpe Lügenpropaganda in der Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Chinesen haben es geschafft, dass sich das kommunistische Vietnam trotz dem ganzen Mist im Vietnamkrieg inzwischen lieber den USA zuwendet als China. Was denkst du wie gut chinesische Außenpolitik in der Nachbarschaft funktioniert?


Für die Chinesische Außenpolitik galt schon immer:
"Alles, was unter dem Himmel ist, gehört dem Kaiser und hat sich vor ihm zu verneigen! (Tianxia, im chinesischen) "

Oder anders formuliert.
China hat sich außenpoltisch in der Selbstbetachtung schon immer in einer überlegenen / "überirdischen" Position gesehen.

Ich will dafür jetzt nicht den Begriff vom "Herenmenschentum" gebrauchen, weil es das nicht genau trifft, aber in Zügen durchaus ein paar Antitüden in der Selbstwahrnehmung dazu besitzt.
Am ehesten könnte man das wohl mit den Israelis und dem "von Gott auserwählten Volk" vergleichen, nur in überheblicher und weltlicherer lange gelebter Lebweise.

Der "Dämpfer mit dem Vorschlaghammer", welchen der Europäische Imperialismus China in den 1800er und frühen 1900er Jahren verpasst hat, hat dem chinesischen Staatswesen, Selbstwert und dem chinesischen Selbstbild heftige Kratzer verpasst, weil in der eigenen Darstellung China den Chinesen eben immer als Mittelpunkt der Zivilisation galt und entsprechend auch als defakto überlegen gegenüber den "Ausländern" und dann kommen die plötzlich daher, stürzen mit ein paar tausend Soldaten, einer Hand voll Kanonen und Schiffen das Kaisertum und diktieren China nach belieben ihre Bedingungen auf.

Halbwegs vergleichbar erniedrigend dürfte für die Chinesen nur noch die Ergreifung des Kaiserthrons durch die Mongolen in ihrer Geschichte gewesen sein.

Daher kann man sagen und als jemand der ja selbst schon im laufe von 14 Jahren dreimal in China war und auch einige Meinungen von Chinesen zu der Thematik kennt, das man im laufe der Jahre gemerkt hat wie die Kommunisten mit dieser alten Schmach und Chinas Aufstieg propagandistisch in der Bevölkerung "spielen" und dadraus ein neues chinesische Selbstbild und eine neue Selbstwahrnehmung konstruieren, eines den Westen überflügeln zu wollen und den eines politischen quasi Revanchismus.

Kurz um, China sind daher auch die Beziehungen zu seinen Nachbarn ziemlich egal, so wie im Grunde immer in seiner jahrtausende alten Geschichte.
China und die Kommunisten wollen vor allen die Vormacht in der Region und dadrüber hinaus, einen neuen asiatischen Imperialismus, mit einem China an der technologischen, gesellschaftlichen, militärischen und poltischen Spitze.

Dabei ist es ihnen grundsätzlich nebensächlich wie lange sie dafür am Ende brauchen werden, aber es ist das Ziel welches am Ende erreicht werden soll und auf das man kontinuierlich hinarbeitet.


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der "Dämpfer mit dem Vorschlaghammer" welchen der Europäische Imperialismus China in den 1800er und frühen 1900er Jahren verpasst hat, hat dem chinesischen Staatswesen, Selbstwert und dem chinesischen Selbstbild heftige Kratzer verpasst, weil in der eigenen Darstellung China eben immer als Mittelpunkt der Zivilisation galt und entsprechend auch als defakto als überlegen gegenüber den Ausländer und dann kommen die plötzlich daher, stürzen mit ein paar tausend Soldaten, einer Hand voll Kanonen und Schiffen das Kaisertum und diktieren China ihre Bedingungen auf.
> 
> Halbwegs vergleichbar erniedrigend dürfte für die Chinesen nur noch die Ergreifung der Macht durch die Mongolen in ihrer Geschichte gewesen sein.


Ich dachte immer sie hätten auch ziemlich an den Japanern zu knabbern, die ja ähnlich drauf waren, sich etwas geändert haben, sich aber auch als "Gottes" auserwähltes Volk sehen, und sich auch sehr um sich selbst bewegen. Das macht die beiden auch ziemlich gefährlich, wenn die Politik das sehr befördert wie im Moment in China.
Ansonsten völlig d'accord.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die chinesische Sicht der Dinge:
> _China sieht Taiwan und die umliegenden Gewässer als sein Hoheitsgebiet an ..._



Habe auch schon Formulierungen gesehen, nach denen sie die Mitte der Taiwanstraße als Teilihrer AWZ beanspruchen. Möchte nicht ausschließen, dass Formulierungen die das alles als "Hoheitsgewässer" deklarieren eher lost in translation bei eher oberflächlichen Journalisten sind denn ein Überschreiten der international geltenen 12 Meilenzone. Anders sieht es bei 12 Meilen rund um Taiwan aus, die verlangt die VR China definitiv für sich samt dem Ding in der Mitte.


----------



## compisucher (9. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Habe auch schon Formulierungen gesehen, nach denen sie die Mitte der Taiwanstraße als Teilihrer AWZ beanspruchen.


Ja, denke diese Aufteilung ist zunächst unstrittig und per se wäre die auch bei friedlicher Koexistenz eine logische.
Die derzeit meisten gemeldeten Verletzungen beziehen sich genau auf diese Überschreitung der Mitte der Formosastraße.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Möchte nicht ausschließen, dass Formulierungen die das alles als "Hoheitsgewässer" deklarieren eher lost in translation bei eher oberflächlichen Journalisten sind denn ein Überschreiten der international geltenen 12 Meilenzone. Anders sieht es bei 12 Meilen rund um Taiwan aus, die verlangt die VR China definitiv für sich samt dem Ding in der Mitte.


Genau das ist der springende Punkt.
Es gibt von staatlichen Presseorganen Chinas und natürlich vom Rest der Welt unterschiedliche Darstellung genau zu dieser 12 sm Zone und insgesamt Aussagen zu dem Gebiet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.economist.com/china/2022/06/23/america-and-china-spar-over-the-taiwan-strait




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo...wan-strait-as-xi-reviews-navy?t=1660026427120




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.taipeitimes.com/News/front/archives/2015/03/03/2003612638

Man beachte beim letzten Bild die Taiwanesische Insel Kinmen, sozusagen kurz vor Xiamen.

Etwas übertrieben in dem topic fand ich dann diese Fotomontage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.thestar.com.my/aseanplu...nes-near-taiwan-after-us-rejects-strait-claim


----------

